# High Altitute Biking



## Himalayian (18. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute

Wollte mal fragen ob von Euch schon jemand mal in grossen
Höhen (Himalaya,Anden etc.) mit seinem Bike unterwegs war.
Was waren Deine Erfahrungen bezüglich Höhe,Distanzen,Kultur
etc.
Ich habe letztes Jahr Lhasa-Kathmandu gemacht (ca.1000 km in 2 Wochen mit 3x 5000 Pässen).Das war mit Abstand das Beste
was ich je mit meinem Bike unternommen habe.Anstengend aber  voll der Kick. 

Foto:Lalung La Pass 5050m (im Hintergrund der Shishapangma
8015m)


----------



## Pan (18. Oktober 2001)

Hi!

Hab´ ich zwar noch nicht gemacht, wollte ich aber mal in ca. 2 Jahren in Angriff nehmen. 

Kannsze mal ein bischen mehr berichten...

...haste das auf eigene Faust gemacht oder über einen Veranstalter? 


Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (18. Oktober 2001)

Ich war mit Bike Adventure Tours (Schweizer Veranstalter) unterwegs.Unsere Gruppe bestand aus 11 Bikern und 3 
Bikerinnen.Das Altersprofile war von 20 bis 57 recht weit gespannt.Das grösste Problem war eindeutig die enorme Höhe und das fremde,ungewohnte Essen.Viele hatten nach 3 Tagen Höhenanpassung Durchfall vom "strübsten" so das einige sogar
2-3 Tage nur mit dem Begleitfahrzeug reisen konnten.
Neben guter körperlicher Verfassung ist also auch eine gute Höhenanpassung entscheidend.

http://www.bike-adventure-tours.ch 

Hier noch eine Adresse von einem anderen Schweizer Veranstalter.

http://www.eng-him-tours.ch/2001/home/index.htm


----------



## Pan (18. Oktober 2001)

Hab´ mir grad die HP´s angeschaut - genial!!!!

Fetten Dank!!!

Ward ihr tatsächlich bis ins Everest-Base-Camp?
Wenn ja, welches? Das am Rongbuk-Gletscher (nehme ich mal an) oder am Khumbu-Gletscherbruch?

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Himalayian (18. Oktober 2001)

Ja wir sind bis ins Everest Base Camp gefahren durch Zeitmangel
leider mit dem Begeleitauto.Wir waren fast zwei Tage dort,aber das Wetter wahr einfach spitzenmässig.Mann konnte den Everest sogar vom Toilettenzelt aus sehen.
Wir waren auf der Tibetischen Seite des Everests (Rongbok Kloster).

Auf dem Foto siehst Du das Everest North Face

Gruss
Himalayian


----------



## Pan (18. Oktober 2001)

Geile Pics!!!!

Haste nich noch mehr davon? *hoff*

Oder einen richtig schönen ausführlichen Bericht?

Wie/wo/wielange haste Dich auf die Tour vorbereitet? War das ausreichend? Wie schafft man es, 23 Tage im Sattel zu bleiben? War in Tibet immer ein chinesischer Verbindungsoffizier dabei, oder konntet ihr euch relativ ungezwungen und frei bewegen...konntet ihr den Potala auch von innen besichtigen....wenn ja, is er immer noch "geschändet"...Überreste/Spuren von Mallory und Irvine gefunden... und, und und....

Bitte mehr!!!

Gruß

Pan


----------



## Himalayian (19. Oktober 2001)

Leider habe ich keinen ausführlichen Bericht nur eine
Power Point Presentation mit ausschliesslich Bildern dieser Reise.
Ich habe mich ca.1 Jahr lang auf diesen Trip vorbereitet wobei ich kein spezielles Training gemacht habe.Da Biken eh mein Hobby ist,ergibt sich das von ganz alleine.Aber ich kann sagen,das ich über die Winterperiode ins Fitnesstudio gagangen bin und meine Beinmuskulatur etwas ausgebaut habe.Bikemässig bin ich ca.2-4 mal ca. 2h unterwegs gewesen im Frühling/Sommer auch etwas länger.Gute körperliche Verfassung ist natürlich schon mal ne' gute Basis,aber das Hauptproblem ist eindeutig die extem dünne Luft.Das Tibetische Hochland befindet sich auf einer Höhe zwischen 4000m - 5000m,das heisst in der ganzen Zeit kommst Du nie unter 4000m!!!! Und das merkst Du natürlich auch beim schlafen.Deswegen oberste Regel:immer schön langsam angehen und versuchen gleichmässig durchzuziehen.Wir hatten zwei Jungsporne im Team die gleich bei der ersten Steigung voll in die Pedale sind aber nach ein paar Kilometern das Bike schieben mussten,weil nichts mehr ging.
Wir waren nicht 23 Tage im Sattel.3Tage waren wir in Kathmandu (sight seeing die bikes wurden nicht mal ausgepackt) dann gings mit dem Flieger nach Lhasa und auch dort haben wir drei Tage verbracht,aber hauptsächlich um sich an die Höhe zu gewöhnen.
Kathmandu liegt auf ca. 1700m und Lhasa bereits auf 3700m was man bereits beim verlassen des Flugzeuges merklich zu spüren bekam.
Noch ein Tip:sieh zu das Du unbedingt folgende Dinge beachtest:
-einen Sattel der deinen Allerwertesten und deinen Rücken auch nach 7h biken noch gerne hat
-bikerucksack mit Trinkblase (trinken,trinken und nochmals trinken)
-Neoprenüberschuhe(die Abfahrten vorallem am Morgen können verdammt kalt werden)
-und ein Fully wenn Du nicht schon eines hast!Ich war mit nem Hardrail unterwegs und meine Federgabel war nicht in der besten Verfassung das heisst die Abfahrten wurden zum reinen Horror erlebnis,ich habe meine Handgelenke noch nach einen Monat gespührt.(selber schuld ich weiss)

Ja wir hatten einen Verbindungsoffizier,der aber nicht weiter gestört hat.Der war eigentlich nur als Uebersetzer gut zu gebrauchen.

Der Potala ist gegen eine kleine Gebühr auch von innen zu bestaunen.Dieses Prunkstück hat über 10'000 Zimmer!!! und von oben hat man einen fantastischen Ausblick auf das neue (leider chinesische) Lhasa.


Gruss
Himalayian

Foto:Letzes Camp in den Bergen auf ca 3700m.Von dort ging es dann ca. 40 km Downhill Richtung Kathmandu


----------



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2001)

Hi Himalayian,

die Bilder sind wirklich super. Ich bin begeistert. Auch ich bin an mehr Bildern interessiert. 
Planst du eine Webseite über deine Tour? Oder kannst du die erwähnte Präsentation per Mail schicken? Wie groß wäre die Datei dann?

Daniel


----------



## marco (19. Oktober 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

Himalayan, wenn du die bilder hast und eine geschichte schreiben willst, könnten wir auf www.bike-board.net das ganze veröffentlichen.
Es muss nicht unbedingt ein langer bericht sein, wichtig sind die eckdaten und die + - punkte.
Also melde dich!!!!
Ciao
Marco


----------



## Himalayian (19. Oktober 2001)

Wie gesagt ich habe eine ppt. Presentation mit meinen Bildern zusammengestellt welche aber alleine über 40 MB auf die Waage bringt. 

Marco:Bin grundsätzlich daran interessiert einen Bericht mit Bildern auf Deiner HP zu veröffentlichen.Sag mir einfach wie Du 
die Daten brauchst (Bildgrösse etc)

Ich habe schon verschiedene Bike Magazine angeschrieben um meinen Bericht an Mann/Frau zu bringen,aber die Begeisterung der Redakteure hielt sich schwer in Grenzen,was ich nicht ganz verstehen kann weil ich noch nie einen solchen Bericht in irgendeinem Bike Magazin jeh zu Gesicht bekam. Es wäre auf jedenfall mal was anderes als die üblichen Alpenmarathongeschichten die in jeder Ausgabe ihren Platz haben.aarrrrrrrggggh!!!

Regards

Himalayian

----------------------------------------------------------
No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % pure pain
High Altitute MTBiking


----------



## marco (19. Oktober 2001)

Himalayan,

in der mtb (irgendwann 2000) hab ich so einen bericht gelesen. Die leute sind bis zum everest basecamp gefahren. Ich dachte das wäre von dir... ..
Die bilder bräuchte ich max 600X600 pixel, auflösung wie du willst.
Text im word.
Grazie

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (19. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute

Eigentlich wollte ich hier keine "one way" Diskussion eröffnen.
Wo bleiben die Himalaya und Anden Biker, bei so vielen Mitgliedern wird doch sicher der eine oder andere dabei sein.Oder etwa nicht? Wo seid ihr FREAKS???

Lasst mich hier doch nicht am ausgestreckten Arm absaufen

 

Gruss
Himalayian

----------------------------------------------
No sex,no pleasure but 100% pure pain
High Altitute MTBiking


----------



## axel (19. Oktober 2001)

aeh, was erwartest du dir jetzt: haufenweise leute die auf 5000ern herumradeln? da wird's wohl nicht soviele davon geben.
   

lass dich aber davon nicht abhalten, interessieren tut's die leute auf jeden fall.

ein paar kleine fragen:
was hat den die hetz gekostet?
was brauchst an zusatzausruestung (bekleidungsmaessig)?
was hast du dort fuer ein zeitfenster beim biken?


----------



## Himalayian (19. Oktober 2001)

Hast ja Recht,vielleicht hab ich zuviel erwartet,aber wo sonst kann ich Gleichgesinnte treffen wenn nicht hier. 

was hat den die hetz gekostet? 
-nur die reise hat ca. 6200 sfr. gekostet

was brauchst an zusatzausruestung (bekleidungsmaessig)? 
-eigentlich nicht mehr als Du auch bei einer kalten Herbstausfahrt brauchst,habe mir die Colibri Jacke/Hose von Löffler zugelegt-spitzenmässig und tolles Packmass
-hab mir noch zusätzlich einen warmen Schlafsack(-18 °C) gekauft,weils da oben Nachts ziemlich "frisch" werden kann.

was hast du dort fuer ein zeitfenster beim biken?
-gestartet wurde immer so zwischen 8:00 a.m. -9:00 a.m.
und dann war so gegen 1:00 p.m. lunch time angesagt.Am Nachmittag dann nochmals 2-4h je nach Streckenprofil und Entfernungen. Wir hatten einen Ruhetag (oder waren's zwei )


Gruss
Himalayian
---------------------------------------------
No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % pure pain 
High Altitute MTBiking


----------



## axel (20. Oktober 2001)

zeitfenster war bloed formuliert; ich meinte, in welchen monaten ist so eine tour ueberhaupt moeglich?

hatte eigentlich vor dieser tour jeder der teilnehmer erfahrungen mit der hoehe gesammelt?

wie sah's den mit den fahrleistungen aus: um wieviel niedriger (ungefaehr in %) wuerdest du persoenlich deine fahrleistung dort im verhaeltniss zu daheim einstufen?

noch ein paar bilder waeren toll.


----------



## michael59 (21. Oktober 2001)

hallo,
habe eben alle beiträge gelesen und finde es total spannend. macht weiter so.

michael


----------



## Himalayian (22. Oktober 2001)

Wir waren September/Oktober unterwegs,das hat den Vorteil das die Monsumzeit so gut wie vorbei ist und die Wetterverhältnisse im Tibetischen Hochland sehr stabil sind,was wiederum heisst,das die Sonne den ganzen Tag scheint und die Temperaturen durch den Tag durch als angenehm betrachtet werden können.

Es hatten schon einige im Team Erfahrungen mit Höhe gemacht.Ich war z.B. schon auf 'm Mount Blanc,was aber nichts heisst,denn jedesmal wenn Du von neuem in grosse Höhen gehst musst Du Dich wieder neu anklimatisieren.Der einzige Vorteil ist Du weisst wie Dein Körper beim erstenmal reagiert hat,so kannst Du Dich beim zweitenmal besser darauf einstellen.

Du kannst die Fahrleistungen im Himalaya nicht mit denen Daheim vergleichen aus dem einfachen Grund weil Du auf 5000m nur noch 50% von dem Sauerstoff hast,der Dir auf Meershöhe zur verfügung steht und da werden selbst kleinere Steigungen zur Qual. 
Entscheidend bei so einer Tour ist Deine psychologische Stärke,wenn die gut ist,dann hast Du schon die halbe Miete drin.
Beispiel: Am Nachmittag kam meistens Wind auf und wie sich das gehört natürlich von vorne.Der war teilweise so stark
das Du sogar bei den Abfahrten treten musstes um überhaupt voran zu kommen.Wenn Du so eine Etappe "überstanden" 
hast fühlst Du Dich wie "The king of the road" und nichts kann Dich auf der nächsten Etappe "zerstören".


Gruss Himalayian
--------------------------------------------- 
No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % pure pain 
High Altitute MTBiking


Foto:Himalaya range mit Everest,Lhotse und Cho Oyu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel (22. Oktober 2001)

hast du nicht irgendwo einmal lust gehabt, das bike stehenzulassen und auf einen dieser berge raufzugehen?


----------



## fez (22. Oktober 2001)

davon träume ich schon seit Jahren...
Die Bilder... Wahnsinn. Ich war "nur" zu Fuß auf eigene Faust in Nepal im Khumbu-Tal unterwegs. Aber Tibet würd mich tierisch reizen. Oder die Mongolei + Tien-Shan-Gebirge. Oder Patagonien , oder oder...
Danke für die Bilder

Gruss Frank


----------



## Himalayian (22. Oktober 2001)

Der Gedanke auch mal zu klettern kam schon auf,aber wir mussten ja unser Tagespensum einhalten um unsere Tour zeitgerecht beenden zu können.
Ich kann mich noch an die zwei Tage im Everest Basecamp erinnern wo wir wirklich etwas Zeit hatten um die Gegend etwas näher zu erkunden.Ich habe versucht mit ein paar anderen einen der naheliegenden Berge zu besteigen,aber schon nach einigen Höhenmetern habe ich gemerkt das das nichts wird.Für den Rückweg zum Lager (ca 10 km alles flach) habe ich mehr wie zwei Stunden gebraucht.Als ich das Camp erreicht hatte bin ich fix und fertig ins Zelt gerollt,es ging einfach nichts mehr.Es ist sehr wichtig in dieser Höhe die Zeichen richtig zu deuten und sich auch dementsprechend zu verhalten.Ein Oedem in dieser Höhe könnte fatale Folgen haben weil es nicht möglich ist in kurzer Zeit in tiefere Lagen (<2500m) abzusteigen,denn das Tibetische Hochland geht praktisch nie unter 4000m. 


Gruss Himalayian 
--------------------------------------------- 
No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % pure pain 
High Altitute MTBiking


----------



## axel (23. Oktober 2001)

hast du die anderen teilnehmer vorher gekannt bzw. wuerde mich interessieren, wie die veranstalter die eignung der teilnehmer einstufen (oder passiert in diese richtung gar nichts).

wie bist du den mit der organisation zufrieden gewesen? kannst du den veranstalter weiterempfehlen bzw. hast du vergleiche zu anderen?

hast du eigentlich schon neue ziele?  


gruss axel


----------



## Himalayian (25. Oktober 2001)

hast du die anderen teilnehmer vorher gekannt bzw. wuerde mich interessieren, wie die veranstalter die eignung der teilnehmer einstufen (oder passiert in diese richtung gar nichts). 

Wir hatten ein Vorbereitungstreffen,aber es gab keinen Eignungstest oder ähnliches.Im Katalog wurde ausdrücklich daraufhin gewiesen das diese Tour nur für physisch und psychisch starke Personen vorgesehen ist.(was immer das heisst) 

wie bist du den mit der organisation zufrieden gewesen? kannst du den veranstalter weiterempfehlen bzw. hast du vergleiche zu anderen? 

Ich war sehr zufrieden mit der Organisation vorallem mit unserer Reiseleiterin.She was just perfect. Ich habe keine Vergleiche (noch nicht!!!) 

hast du eigentlich schon neue ziele?  

Ja die habe ich .Nächstes Jahr plane ich den Doppelschlag. Zuerst in die Anden nach Peru und dann wieder in den Himalaya,aber diesesmal nach Indien wobei hier der höchste mit Motorfahrzeugen befahrbare Pass der Welt (5650m) auf dem Programm steht.  


Gruss Himalayian 
--------------------------------------------- 
No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % pure pain 
High Altitute MTBiking


----------



## RedOrbiter (26. Oktober 2001)

Habe passend  zu diesem Thema noch einen Link gefunden zu einem anderen Anbieter der auch solche extrem High Bike Touren anbietet. Für jene dies interessiert, hier der Link dazu:

http://www.hikbik.com/deutsch/uebersicht_bike.html

@Himalayian 
Intressanter Thema und total faszinierende Bilder.  

Cu RedOrbiter


----------



## schlaffi (7. März 2002)

@pan 
himalaja  ist auch ein großer traum von mir . ich spinne schon seit einiger zeit davon rum . meistens bleibt es bei mir nicht bei ner spinnerei .wir sehen uns zu himmelfahrt in hohegeiß .
gruß ingo


----------



## Himalayian (14. November 2002)

Hallo Leute

Dieser Beitrag ist schon fast Verjährt,aber ich greife ihn trotzdem
nochmal auf.
Trotz aussagekräftiger Fotos gelingt es mir irgendwie nicht Biker zu finden die mein Interesse teilen.
Hier ist also mein zweiter Versuch.......ich suche Biker,die solche Touren machen oder zumindest daran interessiert sind.
Erfahrungsaustausch etc.

Hear from you

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitute MTBiking


----------



## Fubbes (14. November 2002)

Hi Himalayian,

Interesse haben sicher viele. Bei mir scheitert es daran, dass ich meine Freundin nicht so lange alleine lassen kann (darf) und dass ich mir das nicht leisten kann (darf) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Bilder von dir waren aber beeindruckend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Himalayian (14. November 2002)

Hi Daniel

Musst aber ganz schön unterm Pantoffel sein,wenn Deine Freundin Dich nicht Deine Träume verwirklichen lässt.
Nein im Ernst,es muss sicher eine grosse Vertrauensbasis vorhanden sein auf der anderen Seite können aber auch längere Trennungen sehr Beziehungsförderend sein,man muss halt sehr offen sein dann gehts.
Aber Du hast auch Recht,ganz billig sind solche Unternehmungen nun auch wieder nicht,aber sie geben Dir etwas (Land,Leute,Kultur,Grenzerfahrung) was Du mit Geld nicht aufwiegen kannst.Ich glaube sogar wenn es mehr von unserer "Sorte" geben würde,hätten wir weniger Probleme auf dieser Welt,weil man ganz einfach lernt auch andere Kulturen zu akzeptieren und besser zu verstehen.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. November 2002)

mir mangelts allerdings auch an Zeit und Knete um mal wieder weit weg zu fahren...


----------



## Pan (14. November 2002)

...unbedingt sogar!!! MÃ¶glichst 2004. Da hab ich Geld und Zeit.

Mein Schwager war schon ca. 10x zu Trecking-Touren dort, wÃ¼rde auch ne MTB-Tour mitmachen. Hat auch nen seriÃ¶sen (einheimischen) Guide. Der machts aber nicht unter vier Teilnehmern.

Hier mal das Angebot (individuell gestaltbar!!!):

"PS: Jemand (auÃer Schlaffi!!!) noch Interesse an "High-Altitude-Biking"???

FÃ¼r das Angebot brauch ich mind. VIER Leute!!!

Samrat Tours & Travels (P.) Ltd.
Thamel , Kathmandu, Nepal Tel 00977-1-427351/ 440397 Fax 00977-1-426424
url // www.samrattravel.com E-mail [email protected] 

Please find the following details for your kind information:
01: Fly Kathmandu / Lhasa. Transfer to Shangbala Hotel or Similar. 
02: Sightseeing tour of Jokhang, Barkhor Market. 
03: Sightseeing tour of Potala Palace. 
04: Biking tour of Sera Monastery. 
05: Cycling to bottom of Khamba La. O/N Camp. 
06: Cycling to Ngartse. O/N Camp. 
07: Cycling below Simi La. O/N Camp.
08: Cycling to Gyantse. O/N New Gyantse Hotel. 
09: Cycling to Xigatse. O/N Xigatse Hotel. 
10: Sightseeing tour of Tashi Lungpo Monastery. O/N Xigatse Hotel. 
11: Cycling below Tso La. O/N Camp. 
12: Cycling below Gyamtso La. O/N Camp. 
13: Cycling beneath Pang La. O/N Camp. 
14: Cycling 10 miles past the village Phadhruchi. O/N Camp. 
15: Cycling / Driving to Tingri. O/N Camp. 
16: Cycling below Lalung La. O/N Camp. 
17: Cycling beyond Nyalam. O/N Camp. 
18: Cycling to Tatopani. 
Price: 10-15 pax 

Tour US$ 1250 per person 
Visa US$ 43
Flight US$ 273

Single supplement US$ 125 

The tour will be operate if the clients are not less than 4 Pax.

For 4 to 5 Pax Tour US $ 2200.00 (per person)
Visa US $ 43
Flight US $ 273
Single supplement US $ 125.

Services includes: 
* Twin sharing rooms with breakfast while staying in Hotels. Full camping while camping by Nepali trained staffs. 
* Transportation by 1 Land Cruisers and 1 Truck throughout the trip. 
* Guided sightseeing tour as per itinerary. 
* Service of a Tibetan Guide throughout the trip. 
* Applicable entrance fees to Market Places and Monasteries. 
* Applicable Entrance fees. 
* Kathmandu - Lhasa flight 
ï¯ Personal mountain bike would be require.
ï Note: airport tax, insurance and personal expenses are excluded. 


Best regards"

Also, wie isses, jemand Bock von euch da drauÃen???


----------



## Himalayian (15. November 2002)

......endlich mal einer der's wirklich will.Da wünsch ich Dir auf jedenfall good luck.Ist bei dieser Tour das Everest Base Camp mit inbegriffen.Ich würde das an Deiner Stelle mal abchecken,weil sich das lohnt,vorallem wenn Du schon so nah dran bist.Wenn Du das mit dem MTB machen willst,musst Du zusätzliche 3-5 Tage einplannen (von Tingri aus),weil der Weg brutal steil ist für diese Höhe.Hab Dir noch n' Bild angehängt.Hier musst Du vorbei wenn Du zum Basecamp willst.Im Hintergrund Everest!!!
Hab Dir auch noch einen Veranstalter Link angehängt.Mit denen war ich 2000 im Tibet und habe so ziemlich die gleiche Strecke gemacht die Du jetzt planst und war sehr zufrieden mit denen.


Viel Spass beim plannen

http://www.bike-adventure-tours.ch/ 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Pan (15. November 2002)

Everest-Base-Camp kann man problemlos mit einbauen.

Im Sommer war der langjährige Guide meines Schwagers hier in D zum Gegenbesuch. Bei dieser Gelegenheit hatte ich ihn mal angesprochen, ob er auch ne MTB-Bike-Tour Lhasa Kathmandu durchführen würde. Als Anhaltspunkt hab ich ihm das Programm von Bike-Adventure-Tours gegeben.
Daraus hat er den o.a. unverbindlichen Tourenvorschlag mal so auf die Schnelle gestrickt.

Und da das Ganze rund 2/3 billiger ist, als bei europäischen Anbietern, würde ich natürlich lieber diese Variante nehmen.

Nur um es zu diesem Preis anbieten zu können, brauchts halt VIER Biker!!!


----------



## Himalayian (15. November 2002)

Sieht man nur den Preis muss ich Dir rechtgeben.Es würden dannnoch 1200-1400 Euro Flugkosten (Deutschland-Nepal&retour) dazukommen,was aber immer noch weitaus billiger wäre als mit den üblichen Veranstaltern zu reisen.Die 2000 Tibet Tour mit Bike Adventure Tours ist mittlerweile 700 Euro teurer als noch vor zwei Jahren 

Ich hoffe einfach für Dich,das dass Preis/Leistungsverhältniss
bei diesem lokalen Anbieter stimmt.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Pan (15. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Himalayian _
> *Ich hoffe einfach für Dich,das dass Preis/Leistungsverhältniss
> bei diesem lokalen Anbieter stimmt.
> *



Wie gesagt, mein Schwager hat mit diesem Anbieter schon etliche Touren durchgeführt, wurde noch nie enttäuscht und hat inzwischen ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis aufgebaut. Und da er auch gerne auf diese Tour mitkommen würde, schätze ich das Risiko eines Reinfalls als verschwindend gering ein.


----------



## Himalayian (18. November 2002)

wenn Du gesundheitlich "durchkommst",kann es fast kein Reinfall werden,da schon die Landschaft allein für fast alles entschädigt.

Folge Deinem Motto.....and dare !!!!

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasue But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitide MTBiking


----------



## Pan (18. November 2002)

...willste nicht noch mal mit????


----------



## Himalayian (19. November 2002)

Im Moment bin ich wieder im Kontakt mit einigen Leuten der 2000-er Tibet Tour und wir plannen etwas for 2004.Unsere damalige Reiseleiterin wäre auch interessiert etwas mit uns zu machen.
Nach zwei organisierten Reisen möchte ich jetzt mal was eigenes machen und ich glaube wenn man es früh genug plant kann man wirklich Kosten sparen.
Im Moment kostet die Llhasa-Kathmandu Tour bei Bike Adventure Tours mehr als 7000,-sfr. Das ist total überissen!!!!Ich glaube, wenn man so zwischen 5-7 Personen auftreiben kann,kann man den Preis halbieren.
Wie siehts bei Dir aus.Schon mal einen groben Kostenvoranschlag gemacht???

Gruss
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (20. November 2002)

Hi 'Himmalaya-Brüder',

im Okt. letzten Jahres bin ich auch den H-Cross gefahren - mit 'nem Reiseveranstalter.
Das war das Beste, aber auch Härteste, das ich jemals mit dem Bike erlebt hab'.  Das schlimmste für mich war die Höhe, anfangs war schon bei 4.000m Schluß, das hat sich innerhalb ca. 10 Tagen auf Punkt 5.000m gesteigert, danach war keine Steigerung mehr drin (meine 'Fahrbarkeitsgrenze').
Die Tour (die Stationen hab' ich gerade nicht zur Hand): 
-Akklimatisation in Lhasa 3 Tage (viiiiiiiel zu kurz für mich)
-1. Tour-Tag flach (super gelaufen, gefühltwie zu Hause auf 100-900m)
-2. Tag ging's auf über 4.400m u. runter zum Yamdrok-See (******* gelaufen, voll im Eimer, Höhenkrankheit volles Pgm.)
-3. Tag im LKW den ersten 5.000er zurückgelegt
-4. Tag wieder locker mitgefahren
-die Tage danach sind durchwachsen gewesen (Hagel, Schnee, Eisregen, Sandstürme, aber auch super sonnige Tage mit Temp. knapp an die 30°C.
-3 Tage in Rongbuk mit Fahrt zum Base-Camp, lokale Wanderungen, auch Rtg. Mt. E. (hier mußte ich bei ca. 5.400m umkehren - blaues Gesicht, Koordinationsprobleme)
Supergeil da, immer den Mt. E. im Blick, aber auch hundskalt bis unter -17°C nachts.
-Am letzten Tag über Grenze nach Nepal wieder im LKW mitgefahren, da Knieprobleme
Im Nachhinein würde ich sowas nur noch mit einer min. 1-wöchigen Akklimatisierungsphase in Lhasa machen.
Der Erlebniswert war unvergleichlich.
Das mit 2004 wäre ein Ding für mich. Ich denke, die Orga. selbst zu machen ist ohne weiteres möglich (evtl. mit einheimischem Guide mit Gepäcktransport - ohne wäre das für mich zu hart).
Zur Info: fahre ca. 10 MBM, einige RRR, 10-12 Tsd. km im Jahr (hat mir im Himmalaya nicht die Bone gebracht).


----------



## Himalayian (20. November 2002)

Genau das musste ich auch erfahren......selbst gut trainiert heisst noch lange nicht,dass Du auch auf 5000 m noch fit bist.
Aber 10-12 TKM im Jahr is schon ein bisschen krass.Mensch wie kriegst Du das zeitmässig auf die Reihe.Ich mache nicht mal die Hälfte und bin eigentlich voll ausgelastet. 
Ich habe die Tour damals noch mit einem Hardtail gefahren und muss sagen:NIE WIEDER!!! One Fully würde ich so eine Unternehmung nicht mehr durchziehen.
Am Everest Basecamp gings mir gleich wie Dir.Alleine der kurze (10km) Rückweg zum Rongbok Kloster hat mich 2 Stunden Qual
gekostet,wohl gemerkt alles flach aber eben auf über 5000m.
Bin dann nur so ins Zelt gekrochen und brauchte erstmal ne lange Pause um wieder "fit" zu sein.
Aber das geniale war,das wir den Everest 3 Tage lang in seiner vollen Pracht gesehen haben und das auch vom Toilettenzelt
 ,welches genau auf ihn ausgerichtet war.

Wie war der Verkehr unterwegs?Habt Ihr viele Bikegruppen getroffen?

P.S. Das Bild kennst Du sicher auch.Wenn Du hier weiter nach links gehst kommst Du zum "richtigen" Everest Basecamp (wo nur Expeditionen Zutrittsrecht erhalten) und wenn Du nach rechts gehst ,gehts zurück zu unserem Camp/Rongbok Kloster.
Für die,die es nicht kennen,der rote Pfeil zeigt eine Gruppe von ca.10 Leuten.Hier sieht man am besten die enorme Grösse des Himalayas


Gruss
Himalayian

No Sex.No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Pan (20. November 2002)

Hi Himalayian, Lanciatore!

Obwohl ich Deine/Eure Fotos nur zu gerne betrachte und sicherlich nicht genug davon kriegen kann, nochmal zu banalen Orga-Fragen:

- sicherlich habt ihr mir einiges an Erfahrung voraus.

- dennoch denke ich, dass so eine Tour nicht von hier aus zu planen ist. 

Ich hätte schon gerne die Sicherheit von zwei Begleitfahrzeugen (die dein Gepäck transportieren, dich notwendigenfalls in ein Krankenhaus transportieren können, etc.), den Komfort eines Kochs, Camp-Aufstellers, usw und so fort und nicht zuletzt halt einheimisches Begleitpersonal, das mit den landestypischen Gegebenheiten und Gebräuchen bestens vertraut ist.

Alles so ganz auf eigene Faust durchzuziehen, ohne Inanspruchnahme einer (wie auch immer gearteten) professionellen Unterstützung, scheint mir, gelinde gesagt, etwas abenteuerlich....oder liege ich da völlig daneben???

PS: Bin wild entschlossen, sowas 2004 durchzuziehen. Wer macht mit???


----------



## Pan (20. November 2002)

Axo,

wenn ichs über den einheimischen Anbieter mache, und ich 10 Leute mobilisieren könnte, käme das auf ca. $ 1.500,-- pP zzgl. Hin-/Rückflug.
Weitere Ausgaben für Trinkgelder/Souvenirs/Zusatzverpflegung etc. dürften identisch sein.
Du sparst halt den prof. Bike-Guide und die Gewinnspanne des Veranstalters (der einheimische ist um ein Vielfaches günstiger)und müsstest ergo mit rund der Hälfte der Kosten die du für einen europäischen Veranstalter hinblätterst, auskommen können.


----------



## schlaffi (20. November 2002)

hi an alle.....
@ Pan das nimmt ja richtig Form an  
Habe auch mit Carsten dem Brokenkönig gesprochen  .......
er bekam sofort glänzende Augen & meint dass das unbedingt seine Sache ist .


----------



## lanciatore (21. November 2002)

Hi,

ich hab' letztes Jahr im Okt. einen H-Cross gemacht - mit 'nem Reiseveranstalter.
War das Beste, aber auch Härteste was ich je mit dem Bike erlebt hab'.
Nach nur jeweils 3-tägiger Akklimatisation in Kathmandu u. Lhasa(viiiiiiiiiiiiel zu kurz) gings, nachdem der 1. Tag flach gefahren wurde am 2. Tag gleich auf 4.400m (ab ca. 4.000m gings mir beschissen - nix ging mehr, spazierengehen war angesagt, ich konnte den 3. Tag im LKW verbringen (immer noch besser als ein Kumpel, der wg. Lungenoedem zurück nach Kathmandu mußte).
Die nächsten Tage ging's durchwachsen weiter, von super bis beschissen.  Ich habe meine 'Luftgrenze' von 4.000m auf Punkt 5.000m raufgeschraubt.  Sobald ich über die 5.000er-Marke gekommen bin, war spazierengehen angesagt.  Die 3 Tage in Rongbuk am Mt. E.-BC waren besonders beeindruckend.  Wir sind in der Gegend rumgewandert und einmal Rtg. Mt. E. - hier war bei mir bei ca. 5.400m Schluß, wg. Koordinationsproblemen u. blau angelaufenem Gesicht.
Trotzdem jederzeit wieder - aber mit längerer Akklimatisationszeit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (21. November 2002)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden.
Mann kann und darf im Tibet alleine und ohne lokalen Tourorganisator keine MTB Tour machen.Mit selber organisieren
hab ich gemeint,dass ich den teuersten Teil nämlich den europäischen Veranstalter umgehen möchte und genau wie Du nur lokale Veranstalter buchen möchte.
Meine Vorstellung: Gruppe max 7 Personen,max 3 Jeeps und eine kleine Crew die die Zelte aufbaut und das Essen macht.So hat mann mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.Es ist billiger,Du hast den selben guten Service der lokalen Crew und das Geld geht zum grössten Teil an die lokalen Leute und nicht an den europäischen Veranstalter.Einziger Nachteil den ich sehe ist,dass Du die Flüge hin und zurück und auch lokal selber organisieren musst,was sicher nicht immer einfach ist sobald Du mit einer Gruppe mit Bikes unterwegs bist.Nicht jede Fluggesellschaft erlaubt Bikes als Gepäck in ihren Fliegern.
Als wir im Tibet waren durften wir nur 25 kg mitnehmen, inklusive
Bike!!!da bist Du Gepäckmässig schnell mal ausgeschossen.Und wenn Du in Lhasa oder Kathmandu mit Uebergewicht am Check-In erscheints,dann wirds schnell mal sehr teuer.Du musst nämlich nicht glauben,das deren ihre Waage geeicht ist 
Die gibt schnell mal 10-15kg mehr an als sie sollte.Und disskutieren hat auch keinen Sinn.

Die 1500 $ die Du angibst erscheinen mir eher unwahrscheinlich,weil alleine die Flüge schon mind.1000 $ kosten werden.Und das ist nicht die Hälfte der europäischen Veranstalter.Die Hälfte würde für einen 3 wöchigen Trip Lhasa-Kathmandu ca.2500 $ sein.Auch wirst Du Materialmässig noch zulegen müssen,vorrausgesetzt Du hast nicht schon alles.
Das fängt schon beim Schlafsack an.Wenn Du hier mit z.B. einer The Northface "Cats Meo" Pentütte mit einem komfort Temperaturbereich bis + 5 °C antrabst können die Nächte sehr unangenehm werden.Bis -20°C können da schon auftreten.
Und ne neue Pentütte kostet halt auch wieder.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 5 Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Pan (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Himalayian _
> *Die 1500 $ die Du angibst erscheinen mir eher unwahrscheinlich,weil alleine die Flüge schon mind.1000 $ kosten werden.*



Hier hast Du mich falsch verstanden!!!

Die 1.500,-- sind nur für den lokalen Veranstalter!! Flug kommt selbstverständlich noch drauf.

Also, im grunde genommen sind wir uns somit in allen Punkten einig.


----------



## Himalayian (21. November 2002)

......jetzt sind wir auf dem gleichen Level.

Hänge Dir zur Motivation noch n'Foto von unserem Everest Base Camp- Rongbok Kloster bei 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (22. November 2002)

Hi Himalayian,
hi Pan,

ich hab's auch mal wieder zeitl. an den PC geschafft.
Deine Bilder Him(m)alayian, die Landschaften u. Wege, aber auch die Zelte u. der Jeep sind mir sehr vertraut.
Kannst Du Dich noch an die Namen Deiner einheimischen Guides erinnern? - ich habe die schon vergessen.  Könnte sein, daß wir die gleichen hatten.
Zu Eurer Basecampwanderung - seid Ihr hinter dem Basecamp (If You go farther, You must pay $200,00 ... oder so ähnlich - stand doch auf dem einen Häusschen!?) Rtg. Mt. E., in die Gletschermoräne gewandert?
Das mit den Anden finde ich sehr interessant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich möchte im nächsten Jahr so etwas evtl. auch machen - hast Du mehr Infos?
Hey Pan, Dir wünsch' ich auf jeden Fall alles Gute, wenn das mit dem H-Cross klappt - das wichtigste, meiner Meinung nach, ist die Akklimatisationszeit und über die Etappen nicht unnötig Energie verschwenden ... und kauf' Dir einen richtigen Schlafsack + Fleecedecke!!!- die gibt Dir best. nochmal +5°C - für innen (die hat mich jedenfalls in Rongbuk gerettet!!! -meine Schlafdudd war nur bis -6°C Komfortbereich, da ich keinen Bock hatte EUR 300,00 für sowas auszugeben)
Oh mann, ziemlich chaotisch sieht das jetzt aus - ich lasses mal so.  Grüße!!


----------



## Himalayian (25. November 2002)

Einer unserer Guides hiess Gurung,er war ein Sherpa aus Nepal.
Der Typ war "Sackstark",klein aber unheimlich kräftig,der hat jetzt jeden am Berg stehen lassen und dass noch mit einem eher minderwertigen Bike wo eh nicht alle Gänge funktionierten.
Zum richtigen Basecamp (Gletschermoräne) sind wir nicht ,oder besser gesagt durften wir nicht.Wir sind anstatt rechts und links ein bisschen mehr in die Höhe.Aber bei mir lief da nicht viel,ich war nach relativ kurzer Zeit am Anschlag und musste mich ausruhen.Ich habe diese Zeit zum fotografieren oder einfach zum geniessen genutzt.Ich meine wann kommt man schon mal dazu den Everest zu fotografieren!!!!
Die Perutour die ich dieses Jahr gemacht habe kannst Du nicht vergleichen mit Touren im Himalaya.Der höchste Punkt bei dieser Tour war ca 4200m,ansonsten waren wir um die 3000m unterwegs.Aber die Strassen (oder besser Sandpiste) waren eindeutig schlechter.Manchmal war der Sand so tief,das du echt Mühe hattest selbst im kleinsten Gang noch vorwärts zu kommen.
Für mich persönlich ist Tibet immer noch das Beste was ich je gemacht habe.Die Landschaft ist einfach unbeschreiblich schön.Ich fand es dort nie langweilig.In Peru liegt alles enger zusammen,da hast du nicht diese Weite wie im Tibet.Aber das ist Geschmackssache.In Peru waren aber die Menschen etwas angenehmer weil dort niemand kam um zu betteln.Es gab schon 
Kinder die zu unseren Camps kammen,aber die haben nie gebettelt.Im Tibet war das zum Teil richtig unangenehm,weil wo immer du hinkammst streckten Kinder ihre Hände aus.Hier hat man richtig den Einfluss des Tourismus gesehn...schade!!!!
Ich habe Grundsätzlich nichts gegeben,ausser wenn ein einzelnes Kind kam.Dann aber auch nur Früchte oder ähnliches.Das klingt zwar hart und egoistisch,aber wenn jeder etwas gibt,dann wird es bald die gleichen Zustände geben wie im Tibet.
Mich würde Deine Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren!!!


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (26. November 2002)

Jep, 

das mit dem Betteln sehe ich genauso 'Lieber ein wenig zu wenig als viel zu viel'.  Wenn ich etwas gegeben habe, dann auch nur Lebensmittel, meine Echinacea-Lutschtabletten - toi toi toi (wo ist Holz?) Diese Dinger haben mich, als einzigster unserer Gruppe, vor einer Erkältung bewahrt - fanden, nach anfänglicher Skepsis der Einheimischen, reißenden Absatz (natürlich kostenlos!).  Das Betteln der Kinder empfand ich nicht als aufdringlich.  Oft haben sich die Kinder, wie auch die Erwachsenen  für unsere Räder oder Kleidung interessiert.  In einigen Fällen haben Sie auch stolz ihre Schulsachen präsentiert und wollten, daß wir mit ihnen Schulaufgaben lösen - vielleicht auch mit dem Hintergedanken Schreibzeug zu 'schnorren'.  Aber im Verhältnis zu Nordafrika, hier wird man ja schon tätlich angegriffen, wenn man nichts gibt oder kauft, war das in Tibet meiner Meinung sehr harmlos.
Viele Kinder haben uns auch Ihre Hände zum 'Give me Five' entgegengestreckt und haben sich riesig gefreut, wenn wir sie während dem Fahren abgeklatscht haben.
Die Natur dort war auch das sprichwörtlich 'höchste' was ich je erlebt habe.  Besonders dieses unbeschreibliche FREIHEITsgefühl durch diese wahnsinnig weite Landschaft.  Man muß es einfach erlebt haben.  In Worte fassen ist kaum möglich.
Das einzigste, das ich als wirklich absolute megasch.... empfand, war die Tatsache, daß wir in der Nähe von chinesisch dominierten Orten z.T. massiv mit Steinwürfattacken belegt wurden.  Hier war die Stimmung oftmals hasserfüllt und bedrückend.  Beim abendlichen 'Füße vertreten' hätte mich nicht gewundert am Ende ein Messer im Rücken stecken zu haben.  Die Übernachtungen im Zelt habe ich denen in den Städten sehr vorgezogen - da hat man dieses Freiheitsgefühl!
Wie waren Deine Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht?

Grüße


----------



## Himalayian (26. November 2002)

Hi Lanciatore

Steinwurfattacken habe ich nur einmal erlebt,aber diese habe ich sofort unterbunden,da kenne ich kein Pardon.Ich glaube der hat so schnell keinen Stein mehr geworfen.
Asser dem Betteln hab ich eigentlich nichts Agressives erlebt.Auch in den grösseren Städten wir Llhasa,Shigatse,Gyantse sind wir zwar immer beäugt wurden,aber ich habe mich nie unsicher oder unwohl gefühlt.
Das Schlimmste für mich war zu sehen,das die Tibeter immer mehr verdrängt werden und die Chinesen die Oberhand bekommen.Man sieht das am Besten in Lhasa wo eine sozialistische Plattenbausiedlung nach der anderen hochgezogen wird.Ich muss sagen die Chinesen werden mir immer unsympatischer bei jeder Aktion mehr die sie im Tibet durchziehen.
Ganz klar waren auch für mich die Uebernachtungen im Zelt das Beste überhaupt.Es gibt doch nichts geileres als vorm schlafengehen noch'n Blick auf'n Everest zu werfen und dann langsam einzuschlafen 
Jedesmal wenn ich mir die Fotos vom Tibet anschaue kommt wieder echtes Fernweh auf.Wie Du sagst,mit Worten ist das nicht zu beschreiben,man muss es selbst erlebt haben.Für jeden der Berge und Biken gern hat sollte dieser Traum in Erfüllung gehen.
So jetzt muss ich aber aufhören,sonst komm ich noch mehr ins schwärmen........  


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (27. November 2002)

Schluchz, schluchz .....

Hi Himalayian,

bist am Ende ja ziemlich ins schwelgen gekommen, ganz schön herzzerreißend - gut, daß Du aufgehört hast!!  Als wir uns vor ca. 2 Wochen das letzte Mal mit unserer H-Cross-Truppe (leider nur zu dritt) zum bereits zweiten Mal getroffen und uns die Bilder angeschaut haben, war man sofort wieder 'DA', in Tibet.  Es reicht schon, wenn man die Leute sieht - als ob's gerade vorgestern gewesen sei.
Trefft Ihr Euch eigentlich auch noch?
Nochmal auf die Sinisierung zurückzukommen, soweit ich das noch weis, sind ungefähr 80% aller ''''Tibeter'''' chinesischer Abstammung.  Diese werden bis heute mit großen Subventionen nach Tibet gelockt (Einkommens-, Wohnungsgarantie ...). Das Militär (die Kasernen waren i.d.N. von Städten sehr häufig) hat besonders von den 50ern bis in die 80er hinein mit teilw. martialischen Methoden die Tibeter unterdrückt und deren Land ohne Ende ausgebeutet. 
Wußtest Du, daß besonders in den 50ern riesige Waldflächen abgeholzt wurden und dadurch jetzt überall diese abartige Erosion zu erkennen ist? 
Tja, die Hochwasser am Yangtse-Fluß sind das Resultat (hab' ich aus einem Buch über Tibet). 
Ich glaube, daß ich durch dieses Buch meine Meinung von Tibet u. den Chinesen schon vor meiner Reise gefestigt war und ich deshalb höchstwahrscheinlich meine Erfahrungen immer in einem anderen Licht gemacht habe.
Naja, trotzdem, ich würde es nochmal machen.  Diese Weite ........
Grüße 
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (27. November 2002)

....ja genau,wenn Du einmal vom Tibet (Himalaya) Virus erfasst worden bist,lässt dich dieser so schnell nicht mehr los.
Mit unserer alten Gruppe wollten wir so manche Tour unternehmen,das Problem ist,das ich beruflich recht viel am Reisen bin und dann klappt es halt oftmals nicht.Anyway wir plannen für 2004 ein Revival mit einem Teil der Gruppe.Dieses mal wollen wir wahrscheinlich die Tour in Kathmandu starten und auch beenden und bis zum Mt. Kailash "radeln".Ist aber im Moment nur ne Idee.....aber eine die Spass macht Wie siehts bei Dir aus,auch schon wieder was in Plannung???
Tja das mit den Chinesen in Tibet.....mann könnte hier noch endlos weiter debatieren,aber leider wird sich da unten so schnell nichts ändern.Jedenfalls nicht im Sinne der Tibeter.

Wie sieht es aus mit Fotos von Deiner Reise.Warum zeigst Du die nicht hier im Forum.Lass mich doch wieder ins Schwärmen kommen...... 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chubika (27. November 2002)

Hallo Pan,

Schlaffi hat es ja schon mal kundgetan (wenn auch unter straeflicher Verwendung von Klarnamen  , ... ach wie gut dass niemand weiss, das ich Gerhard, Lothar heiss...  )...

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn:
Ich waere gern mit von der Party. Zeitpunkt 2004 ist auch ganz gut, fast schon ein wenig zu nah.

Hatte mir den Thread gestern mal ausgedruckt und als Bettlekture mitgenommen und das hat mir schon beim Lesen einige Schauer (wohliger Art  ) ueber den Ruecken laufen lassen.

Eine Frage moechte ich aber gleich noch loswerden an die, die dieses Abenteuer schon mal gemacht haben.
Was kommt danach?
Sicher kann man von den Erinnerungen eine ganze Zeit vielleicht auch das ganze Leben zehren, aber stuerzt man nicht doch in ein Loch, wenn man sozusagen den absoluten Hoehepunkt erreicht hat? 

Ciao
Euer Frosch kauft sich jetzt ne Sauerstoffmaske fuers Hoehentraining
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (28. November 2002)

....danach kommt ganz klar die Vorfreude auf's nächste mal.Ich glaube Lanciatore stimmt mir da voll und ganz zu.
Das einzige Loch was Du hast,ist das Loch auf Deinem Bankkonto. Der Himalaya ist riesig gross,da gibt es immer wieder neue Routen,die man fahren könnte.Ich glaube nicht das da Langeweile aufkommt.Der Kick einen 5000 er Pass geschafft zuhaben ist einfach überwältigend.Ich habe sogar geheult weil es so schön war.....vorallem die Landschaft und den eigenen Schweinehund überwunden zu haben.
Glaub mir wenn Du einmal dort warst,lässt Dich das nicht mehr los.

Verwirkliche Deinen Traum ......ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (28. November 2002)

Jep, stimme Dir voll und ganz zu.

Das mit dem Heulen ... mir ging's genauso - entweder vor Schmerzen oder wegen dem Hochgefühl.
Im Augenblick plane ich noch nichts für 2003, da ich eine größere Anschaffung gemacht habe ... ne ne, ich hab' mir nicht etwa eine fesche Tibeterin angeschafft.  
Der Mt. Kailesh wäre auch 'en Ding, habe schon davon gehört.  Ist das nicht der heiligste Berg der Hindu, um den man zigmal rauf u. runter und den Umfang mehrmals mit seiner Körperlänge inkl. Arme und Beine umrunden muß, wenn man in das 'Nirvana' eintreten will?  
Himmalayian, wg. der Bilder muß ich Dir leider sagen, daß ich (noch) keinen Scanner hab' - könnte das aber mal vor oder nach der Arbeit versuchen, da ich über 500 Bilder gemacht habe.  Ich fang' aber jetzt nicht schon wieder von der ach so schönen Natur und der Weiter und dieses einzigartigen Freiheitsgefühls .... und dieser gähnenden Lehre auf dem Bankkonto nach der Reise an.

Grüße und schau'n wir mal wg. der Bilder.  

Ach, Chubika.  Ich bin (fast ) in das tiefste Loch meines Lebens gefallen ... da waren nur 2 Löcher die noch tiefer waren ...
Das war, besonders in den ersten 2 Wochen so furchtbar.  Ich wohne mitten im Rhein-Main-Gebiet - diese morbide Enge auf einmal.  Man gewöhnt sich halt so schnell an das schöne.  Oft muß ich daran denken, daß wir hier in der 'westlichen Welt' nicht mehr richtig leben - man fragt sich nur noch so unwichtige Dinge. Nicht wie beim H-Cross fragt man sich nur 'wie lange reicht die Luft noch?', 'wie lange halte ich das noch aus?', 'wann gibt's was zu essen?', and so on ...
Das mit der O²-Flasche ist gar keine schlechte Idee ... , wenn die nur nicht soooooooooooooooo schwer wäre!!


----------



## Himalayian (29. November 2002)

Ja der Kailash ist einer der heiligsten Berge und eine Umrundung beträgt 53 km.Wenn Du das ganze 108 mal machst,kommst Du noch in diesem Leben ins Nirvana.
Trotz mehrfacher Versuche hat noch niemand eine Bewilligung zur Besteigung des Berges bekommen,selbst Reinhold Messner ging 1985 leer aus.

Wäre echt gut wenn Du ein paar Fotos einscannen könntest,würde mich echt interessieren.Ich hatte ne relativ schwere Kameraausrüstung dabei (mit zwei Wechselobjectiven)
und habe die nach 6 Stunden Biken auch gespürt.Aber diese zusätzlichen Qualen hab ich auf mich genommen,weil ich wirklich gute Fotos machen wollte.Ich hatte einen Deuter Cross Air mit 25 Liter Fassungsvermögen dabei und der hat gerade so gereicht,weil auch die 3 Liter Wasserblase noch ziemlich Platz schluckt.
Was hattest Du so dabei und wie waren Deine Erfahrungen???

Himalayia

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (30. November 2002)

Hi Himalayian,

das Wochenende ist leider total vollgepackt bei mir ... gestern Weihnachtsfeier, heute morgen bis 13 Uhr gearbeitet, in meine Wohnung  was auszumessen, eingekauft, jetzt sitze ich vorm Comp., gleich fahre ich zum Nachtbiken mit em Club, morgen gehts um 6 Uhr meine Küche abholen ....
Ich melde mich am Montag.

Gr0ße


----------



## lanciatore (2. Dezember 2002)

Hi Himalayian,

ich habe auch 'en 'paar' Bilder gemacht, so um die 600-700, weiß nicht mehr genau.  Das alles aber mit einer ganz normalen Kamera, die so um die 500g wiegt.  Die hatte ich auch immer im Rücksack, wie auch Windjacke, Riegel, Handschuhe und den ganzen anderen Kram, den man im Laufe des Tages, weil's ja meistens um die Mittagszeit 30°C wärmer war  , als morgens bei der Abfahrt - wir hatten morgens zw. 8 u. 9 Uhr -8°C bis 0°C.    Da hat man natürlich so ziemlich alles, was man dabei hatte angezogen und nach und nach wieder von sich geschmissen.
Also Rückenschmerzen hatte ich, soweit ich noch weiß, gar keine.  Mein Rucksack, ein 20L-Teil war so ca. 3-5 kg schwer, die Getränke hatte ich in Flaschen am Rad.  Bei unserer Alpenüberquerung im Juli/Aug. hatte ich richtige Rückenschmerzen, da mein Rucksack (30L) knappe 11kg auf die Waage gebracht hat, allein die Landkarten haben ja schon über 2 kg gewogen.
Das allergrößte Problem, wie schon in meinen anderen Beiträgen beschrieben, war für mich die dünne Luft.  Meine Ausrüstung würde ich als optimal beschreiben, da ich, bis auf kleinere Ausnahmen zu Beginn, immer die richtige Kleidung / Ausrüstung dabei hatte.  
Das mit den Bildern wird wohl diese Woche leider nichts mehr - total der Streß bei der Arbeit und mit der Wohnung.  Ich hoffe, nächste Woche hab' ich mehr Zeit.
Tut mir echt leid.  

Nichts desto trotz - Viele Grüße nach Bern!  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (3. Dezember 2002)

No worries Lanciatore....take your time!!!

Wie ich sehe warst Du Rucksackmässig (Gewicht) besser unterwegs wie ich.Na ja man(n) kann halt nicht alles haben,für mich war es halt wichtig gute Fotos zu machen.
Meine Erfahrung mit Getränken in Flaschen (am Bike) war nicht so gut.Am Morgen war es meistens sehr kalt,das heisst,dass selbst warm eingefüllte Getränke in relativ kurzer Zeit sau kalt waren.Das Resultat war das ich weniger aus diesen Flaschen getrunken habe und mehr aus meinem Camelback getrunken habe.Viele die nur Flaschen dabei hatten,haben eindeutig zu wenig getrunken und sind dann auch weniger mit der dünnen Luft zurecht gekommen.Der Camelback ist meiner Meinung nach das Richtige für solche Höhen,weil Du den Schlauch permanent vor Deinem Mund "rumbaumeln" hast und Du somit eher mal einen Schluck "riskierst" als dich jedesmal zu bücken und nach der Flasche zu greifen.Hab mir jetzt auch noch einen Neoprenüberzug für den Schlauch gekauft und finde das Teil vorallem wenns richtig kalt wird echt gut.
In Peru hatte ich weniger Probleme mit der Flüssigkeitsaufnahme,weil wir meistens "nur" zwischen 3000m-3500m waren.Da hatte ich immer das Gefühl,ich trinke genug und hatte auch nie Probleme mit der Höhe.Wir hatten sogar einen Arzt dabei,der bei jeder Gelegenheit unseren Puls gemessen hat.Und da sahen meine Werte garnicht so schlecht aus 
Na ja schaust halt mal was Du mit den Bildern machen kannst.Nur keine Eile.


Gruss nach Hofheim aus dem regnerischen Bern

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure Bur 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (4. Dezember 2002)

Hi Himalayian,

das mit dem Camelbak stimmt wohl, im Winter, wenn's mal kalt wird (bei uns höchstens im Taunus mal) bei -5° abwärts isses mir schon oft passiert, daß die Getränke in der Flasche eingefroren sind, beim Camelbak aber auch, wenn ich das Wasser nicht hab zurücklaufen lassen. Obwohl du beim Camelbak dann aber immer noch mit ein wenig Mühe an dein warmes Getränk kommst.  

Tja regnen tut's hier im Augenblick nicht, aber man könnte meinen die Sonnenfinsternis bricht gerade herein - scheiß Winter!!
Wie sieht's bei Dir mit Trainingslager o.ä. im Frühjahr aus, machst Du sowas?
Naja, das mit den Bildern versuche ich irgendwie am Wochenende nach der Arbeit.  

Viele Grüße aus dem... ja jetzt hat's auch hier gerade angefangen zu regnen ... verregneten Hofheim  

lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (4. Dezember 2002)

Hi Lanciatore

Es sieht so aus als ob wir zwei hier zu Alleinunterhaltern "mutieren".Gibt es in deutschen Landen keinen ausser Dir der/die Interesse an einem Infoaustausch hat Schade eigentlich,den dieses Forum ist wirklich ne gute Plattform.
Also der Camelback ist nicht nur im Winter gut.Auch im Sommer wo Du ja auch mehr schwitzt ist z.B.ein 3 Liter Camelback das beste was Du haben kannst.Das Wasser bleibt sogar bei grosser Hitze angenehm kühl (wer trinkt schon gerne lauwarmes Wasser) Und mit Flaschen kommst Du nie auf 3 Liter ohne Stop.Trainingslager für was???? Da ich keine Rennen fahre und auch sonst nicht schnell sein muss brauche ich auch kein Traininglager um "fit" zu sein.Im Winter gehe ich ins Gym um die Muskulatur aufzubauen und im Frühjahr gehts wieder aufs Bike.Ich mache relativ wenig Kilometer aber dafür mehr Höhenmeter.Macht mir einfach mehr Spass Wenn Du 10-12 Tkm im Jahr machst,dann bist Du sicher auch im Winter voll am trampeln 
Wettermässig haben wir hier genau die gleiche S******e.
Du schaust um 16:00 Uhr aus dem Fenster und es ist schon sooooo dunkel,das Du glaubst es ist schon 18:00. Seit ca.5 Wochen regnet es an jedem Wochenende und es bleibt mir nur das Fitnessstudio als Alternative.
Und wie sieht Dein Program so aus.....Trainingslager oder ähnliches?????

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Himalayian,

wir sind schon 'mutiert', glaube ich.  
Tschuldigung, daß ich mich soooooooooooooooooooo lange nicht gemeldet hab', kam irgendwie nicht so dazu.
Also, wie kommt man um alles in der Welt auf über 10.000 km im Jahr.   Tja, ich muß gestehen, daß ich ca. 2/3 der Km auf der Straße fahre - Training halt.  Technik trainiere ich dann im Gelände, aber dann richtig!
Jetzt im Winter fahre ich nur am Wochenende, Sa. u. So. jeweils ca. 2-3 Std. locker.  Ab Januar fange ich dann so laaaaaaangsam mit dem Training an, Ende Feb. bis Ende März geht's so richtig ans Trainieren (max. bis 2000km im Mon.), dann fahre ich in Prinzip nur wochenends die Rennen, anfangs Straßenrennen und wenn die Mountainbike-Marathons beginnen, die.  Klingt ziemlich krank, ist aber so.  
Naja, in Prinzip reiß' ich mich im Frühjahr zusammen und brauche dann kaum noch zu trainieren.
Trainingslagermäßig wollte ich dieses Jahr einmal mit dem MTB 'ne Woche und einmal mit dem RR 1-2 Wochen weg.  Ich finde außerdem, daß die Urlaube im Frühjahr einen riesigen Erholungswert haben, da wenn Du in den Süden fährst und es an die 20° hat, PLUS wohlgemerkt, ... aah wenn ich da schon wieder dran denke.  Das ist so, wie wenn man 5 Mon. in Rongbuk bei -15°C bis 10°C war und dann auf einmal in Kathmandu ist, bei 20°C bis 30°C.  

Jetzt am Wochenende bei dem Top-Wetter (wie übrigens auch schon die letzten Wochenenden ... nicht so wie bei Euch in Bern!)  bin ich mit 'nem Kumpel bei uns im Taunus gefahren ... war echt top.  Alles leicht mit Schnee gepudert - ca. 1 cm, die Bäume waren vollgehängt mit Raureif und windig war's, s.. windig und .au kalt.  Aber hat richtig Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich den Winter eigentlich ja HASSE.  
Ich fahre auch am Liebsten Höhenmeter, das aber nur wenn ich auch fit bin.  Dann macht das doch erst Spaß, finde ich.  Außerdem glaube ich, daß jeder der in den Himmalaya fährt irgendwie gerne Höhenmeter fährt od. zumindest gerne Höhenluft 'schnuppert'.

Ich in einem Fitnessstudio (nach der neuen Dt. Rechtschreibreform, glaube ich, nur mit zwei od. doch mit fünf 's'), kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen - stelle ich mir ziemlich langweilig vor!   
Das mit den Fotos habe ich mir für HEUTE vorgenommen ... nee, wirklich!!!  

Also, dann würd' ich mal sagen, bis morgen dann ... und mit Bildern!!!
Wenn Du noch 'en paar schöne Bilder hast? Würde ich mir gerne mal anschauen.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen, aber s..kalten Hofheim (nicht mehr lange).
lanciatore (ups, ist jetzt ja doch reichlich lang geworden!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (10. Dezember 2002)

Hi Lanciatore

Mensch hast Du mich lange warten lassen.Jetzt gibts aber keine Ausreden mehr wegen der Bilder.Die muss ich jetzt sehen. 
Die 2/3 auf der Strasse fährst Du dann aber nicht mit dem MTB sondern mit dem Strassenbike,gell!!!!!
Ich weiss nicht was Du gegen das Gym hast.Schreibe jetzt extra nicht Fitnes.....udio,weil ich selber nicht weiss wie's genau geschrieben wird....geht mir genau gleich wir den zwei Polizisten die eine Leiche vor dem Gymnasium finden und diese zur Post schieben,nur damit sie nicht Gymnasium in Ihren Report schreiben müssen 
Das Gym ist alles andere als Langweilig (es hat nämlich auch Frauen ) und ist wirklich eine gute Ergänzung zum Biken.Ich lasse mich einfach nicht stressen und wenns halt mal nicht so gut läuft (Sonntagmorgens bin ich halt noch a bissle müd )dann gibts halt weniger Gewichte auf die Hantel Ich trainiere aber nur über den Winter.Sobald die Sonne scheint gehts natürlich aufs Bike meistens so Anfang März.

OK weil Du's bist häng ich hier noch'n Foto dranZeigt meinen ersten 5000 er Pass (Karo La)im Hintergrund ein 7000er.Man hab ich mich da hochgequält.....der Jeep hat als Besenwagen fungiert.Hab einfach immer zugesehen das ich nicht unbedingt der letzte war.(a bissle Ergeiz war dann doch vorhanden 


Ich freu mich auf Deine Bilder
Grüsse aus dem Verschneiten Bern (1 cm )

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Pan (10. Dezember 2002)

So, ihr Mutanten!! 

Dann will ich mich auch mal wieder hier einschalten...

...leider kann ich mangels Erfahrung nix zu Eurem Gedanken- und Bilderaustausch beitragen 
freue mich aber immer wieder, Eure Beiträge und Bilder lesen und betrachten zu dürfen. 

Also macht bitte, bitte weiter und denkt nicht, dass was ihr hier ablaßt wäre für die Katz...gibt ne Menge ROs die sich dran erfreuen!!!

Bei mir/uns siehts in der Planung so aus, dass ich wohl endlich-hoffentlich meine Teilnehmer für nen HimalayaX 2004 zusammen habe (Schlaffi, Chubika, MTB Flower, me myself) und wir demnächst in die Feinplanung einsteigen können. 

Wäre nett, wenn ihr uns da mit Tipps und Tricks unterstützen könntet


----------



## Himalayian (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi Pan

Da bin ich aber beruhigt,das wir hier nicht umsonst rumlabbern. .Für Fragen bin ich (und sicher auch Lanciatore) immer offen.Also fragt einfach wir tun unser bestes um Euch gut vorzubereiten......aber fahren müsst Ihr alleine 

Bis später

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Hey Himalayian,
hey Pan,

das mit dem Fitnessstudio (ich schreib's jetzt einfach mal, wie früher mit drei 's') stimmt wohl schon, ich bin halt faul und mach das, was zu im Gym machst, zu Hause, immer in der Mittagspause.    Klar, die 2/3 der Km fahre ich mit dem Renner, da es auf der Straße mit dem Mountainbike, mir zumindest kein Spaß macht.  
Ach ... übrigens, ich hab' mich gestern abend, es war sieben Uhr oder so, noch hingehockt, habe meine 500 oder 600 Bilder durchgeschaut und einige rausgesucht.  Am End' habe ich 38 eingescant (schon wieder so'n scheiß Wort).    Ich liste jetzt mal 'en paar auf und hoffe Größe und Auflösung passen.
Wenn nicht, 'repeter s'il vous plait' - is schon ca. 10 Jahre her, als ich franz. hatte.

Und ... Pan, wg. Deinem H-Cross 2004, da würde ich evtl. auch mal schaun', ob ich da mitkommen könnte, ist ja noch genügend Planungszeit.  Schreib' einfach immer mal wie weit Ihr seid! 
 
So, und jetzt zu den ... tatatataaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... B  I  L  D  E  R  N !!!!!
Naja, so toll sind die ja auch wieder nicht geworden.

Bis dann.
lanciatore (der Turbo, dem im Himmalaya, die Luft zu dünn war)


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Isch werd' noch wahnsinnisch!

Hoffentlich klappt's jetzt.  Ich bin nicht so'n PC-Freak.


----------



## Himalayian (11. Dezember 2002)

Hi Lanciatore

Hier ein kleiner Tip.Datei darf nicht grösser als 60kB sein sonst wirds gnadenlos rausgefiltert.Wenn Dein Foto so um die 50kB ist,dann funktionierts tadellos mit raufbiemen 

Mensch Du machst es wirklich spannend...... 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Jetz' müßt's klappen ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Ja, das in meinem obigen Beitrag war der 1. Tag in Kathmandu.

Jetzt kommt das Highlight von Lhasa, der Potala-Palast, in dem früher der Dalai-Lama 'hauste'.


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Der 1. Tag, anfangs im Regen ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

So, und das Bild hab' ich am gleichen Tag am Nachmittag aufgenommen (unser 1. Zeltlager).  Es waren um die 25°C.  Ach ja ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Tja, und das Bild hier habe ich am ersten 'Bergetappentag', also am 2. Tourtag.  Über Nacht hat's abgekühlt und die Schneegrenze ist auf ca. 4.000m runtergerutscht. 
'Unten' auf 3.600m wars noch um die 15°C, aber da oben auf über 4.000m hatte es vielleicht noch 3-5°C und Schnee ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Hier nochmal 'en Bild, auch von der 1. Paßauffahrt, nur etwas weiter oben ... vielleicht ist der Querweg, den wir später gefahren sind, zu erkennen (leider war's auch neblig) ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Das nächste Bild habe ich in Gyantse am Morgen aufgenommen - war noch S..kalt ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

An diesem Tag sind wir, glaube ich, nach Shigatse gefahren.

Das war richtig warm - an die 30°C und Sonne, ohne Ende Sonne.
Mann, wenn ich jetzt bei dieser Hundsköite daran denke ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Hier noch eins ...


----------



## lanciatore (11. Dezember 2002)

Hier noch eins vom gleichen Tag - das 3. Zeltlager ... war wirklich super da ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (12. Dezember 2002)

Super thread hier. Hab mir schon einige Tastaturen vollgesabbert 

Ich hätte durchaus Interesse an Euren 04ern Plänen.

Zu Euren Photos: Der Thomas hat das Photoalbum renoviert. Hier könnt Ihr Eure pics in besserer Auflösung mit Kommentaren versehen der staunenden Gemeinde presäntieren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos

Haltet den thread am Leben!!!


----------



## Himalayian (12. Dezember 2002)

Na da hats ja endlich geklappt mit den Fotos Pan und seine 2004 Besatzung werden sich sicher freuen.Die meisten Fotos sind mir natürlich nur allzubekannt.
Die erste Passfahrt bei uns war sehr angenehm,da keine Sonne schien und auch kein Schnee lag wie bei Euch.
Aus dem Foto von Eurem ersten Zeltlager ist für mich nicht zu erkennen wo Ihr da genau campiert habt Ist das am Yamdrok Lake??? Unser erstes Camp war genau an diesem See kurz nach der Abfahrt vom Khamba La Pass. (siehe Foto)

Danke für die Fotos.....keep going
 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (12. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Hein Walker

Ich persönlich werde mit meinen Fotos nicht "doppelspurig" fahren.Im Moment scheint das Interesse eh nicht so gross zu sein,die meisten Kommentare kommen entweder von Lanciatore,Pan oder von mir.
Auch wenn wir hier Gefahr laufen zu Alleinunterhaltern zu werden,ist das Thema sehr interessant für mich.Ich freue mich über jeden der an unserer Diskussion,Erfahrungs und Bilderaustausch teilnehmen möchte. 

Gruss
Himalaya

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (12. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

die Fotos sind ja irgendwie nicht so richtig gut rübergekommen, finde ich ... naja bei 60 KB ...

Nee nee, Himalayian, unser erstes Camp war noch im 'Flachland', ca. 5 km hinter diesem 'Marktflecken' mit der Brücke - über die müßtet Ihr auch gefahren sein.   Das Zeltlager ist direkt am Beginn des Anstiegs zum Khamba-La.  
Und Ihr habt am Yamdrok Euer Biwak aufgeschlagen?  Ich versteh garnichts mehr ... wir sind am ersten Tag ca. 100km bis zu unserem Camp gefahren, seid Ihr etwa noch über den Khamba-La drüber?  Dann hattet Ihr ja min. 130-140km, oder?  

Das folgende Foto dokumentiert ein wenig, was passieren kann, wenn die Luft ungewohnt dünn ist ...


----------



## lanciatore (12. Dezember 2002)

... was ich noch zum obigen Bild klarstellen möchte, das bin nicht ich!!

Das nächste Bild zeigt den ersten richtig kalten morgen (ca. 7:00 Uhr) bei -8°C   , es muß das 3. od. 4. Biwak gewesen sein.  Himalayian, das war hinter dem 5.200er, von dem man das erste Mal das Mt. Everest-Massiv gesehen hat ... ich bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## lanciatore (12. Dezember 2002)

Das ist eins dieser riesigen, trockenen Flussbetten ... vielleicht ist der Baum in der Mitte der Steinwüste erkennbar.


----------



## lanciatore (12. Dezember 2002)

Keine Ahnung, wo das war.
Ich kann mich nur erinnern, daß ein Guide zu mir 'The silver mountains ...' gesagt hat.


----------



## Himalayian (12. Dezember 2002)

Hi Lanciatore

Thanks for the pictures.Schade das die Auflösung nicht ganz so gut ist.Wohl kräftig komprimiert beim scannen.....

Hast aber sehr schnell klar gestellt,das nicht Du derjenige bist,der auf dem Bike äähhmm Esel sitzt. 
Kann Deine Verwirrung korrigieren.Da ein grosser Teil der Strecke
Richtung Yamdrok See normale Strasse war und relativ stark befahren ist,haben wir uns entschieden diesen Teil mit den Jeeps zu fahren und die Bikes aufzuladen.Noch dazu weil auch 50 % der Teilnehmer mit Durchfall zu kämpfen hatte.
Mit dem 5200m Pass hast Du vollkommen Recht,der kommt nämlich "kurz" vor Tringri,wo man eigentlich Richtung Everest Base Camp abbiegt.

Warum kanns nicht schon 2004 sein......Himalaya ich komme 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Scott (12. Dezember 2002)

@lanciatore/himalayian
bitte,bitte mehr...
klar geht hier in dem Thread nicht viel. Wer kann schon von sich behaupten dort Rad gefahren zu sein ?
Aber ich stürze mich auf jede neue Antwort von Euch. Auch ist es mir egal, wie gut die Bilder rüberkommen. Allein die Bilder sind es schon wert davon zu träumen........
Also, ich "verfolge" Euch weiter und träume von....
Cu Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3RMIT (12. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Himalayian _
> *Auch wenn wir hier Gefahr laufen zu Alleinunterhaltern zu werden,ist das Thema sehr interessant für mich.Ich freue mich über jeden der an unserer Diskussion,Erfahrungs und Bilderaustausch teilnehmen möchte.
> 
> *





Keine Sorge ihr seit keine Alleinunterhalter,ich lese hier fleissig mit und bewundere eure Pläne,wünschte mir das ich körperlich so fit wäre sowas anzupacken aber leider leider........ 

Ausserdem habt ihr glaub ich viel Publikum die nicht mitposten,wie ich,ansonsten hätte dieser Thread nicht so eine gute Bewertung 

Ciaoooo


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2002)

> Also, wie isses, jemand Bock von euch da draußen???



@ Pan 

Das ist ernst gemeint!!! Ich habe sehr großes Interesse an dem Trip!! Ich hab Dir aber auch schon eine Mail geschrieben. 

@ all

Ich lese hier schon seit geraumer Zeit mit und finde das ganze überaus interesant!!  Weiter so!!!

Gruß


----------



## Pan (12. Dezember 2002)

Das Thema interessiert.

Seht ihr, Himalayian, Lanciatore,
ihr seid nicht allein!!!!!


Danke an alle, die sich beteiligen, dass der Thread nicht stirbt!!!!

@Redrace: Hab Deine Mail gelesen. Danke!! 
Ich antworte mal hier:

Die "Expedition ist nicht auf vier Teilnehmer beschränkt. Die Anzahl brauche ich nur, um das Ding einigermaßen kostengünstig durchziehen zu können.

Mir ist JEDER motivierte Biker recht, der sich diesem Unternehmen anschließen und sich der Herausforderung stellen will....so you are very welcome!!!!

Wie Himalayian schon so treffend bemerkte: "Lebe Deine Träume!!!" 

Redrace, come on, lets do it!!!!
 

Laß´es uns jetzt machen (bzw. 2004), nicht in 5, 10 oder 20 Jahren!!!!

Btw.: Wo zum Geier ist Wesseling???


----------



## Pan (12. Dezember 2002)

Also, ich hab mein Apfelbäumchen gepflanzt, hab nen Sohn  und ne Tochter  gezeugt und ein Haus gebaut....und nun???

Hier noch mal ein Auszug meiner PN an einen ebenfalls Interessierten, warum, wieso und weshalb ich das Ganze machen möchte. Vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen ja bei seiner Entscheidungsfindung, letztendlich tatsächlich mitzumachen: *dasganzdollhoff*Himalaya:

"Mein Schwager war schon zig mal zu Treckingtouren dort (in Nepal und Tibet), hat letztes Jahr meine Schwester (seine Frau) mitgenommen und ich war immer von den geilen Fotos berauscht, die es danach zu bestaunen gab....hab dann immer davon geträumt sowas in der Art auch mal durchzuziehen....aber meine spießbürgerliche Erziehung und damit einhergehendes Bedenkenträgertum hat mich irgendwie immer nen Rückzieher machen lassen- Job, Geld, Heirat, Kind, Hausbau....Ausreden und Ausflüchte gibts halt immer. 

Jetzt werde ich bald 40!!! 

Und ich will dereinst mit 80 mal sagen können "Mann, jawoll, Du hast Dein Leben gelebt, Deine Träume (wenn auch nicht alle) verwirklicht, wenigstens einmal im Leben etwas völlig Außergewöhnliches erlebt". 

Und deshalb WILL ich das machen...unbedingt...jetzt (bzw. 2004) .... nicht in 5, 10 oder 20 Jahren!!!!

Vorbereitung:

Keine Ahnung. 
Ich versuche mindestens 1 Std am Tag Sport zu treiben (klappt derzeit 4-5 Tage die Woche) Joggen, Krafttrainind/Fitness (nix extremes, Liegestütz, Situps, Hanteltraining, mach ich auch daheim, nicht im Studio), und am WE Biken (4-6 Std.)

So, wenn Du Dich durch diese Zeilen angesprochen fühlst, Dich vielleicht sogar wieder erkennst...lets go!!!


----------



## Scott (13. Dezember 2002)

Hi Pan,
wann willst Du denn die Geschichte 2004 machen ?? Also jetzt nicht den Tag, sondern so ungefähr Mai,Juni,Juli.....und wie lange muß man für den Trip einplanen ??
Hab ja auch keine Ahnung von der Geschichte, aber wie ich schon schrieb, verfolge den Thread und wer weiß (Hab noch kein Häuschen gebaut, keinen Sohn gezeugt und keinen Baum gepflanzt, aber den 40er hinter mir und hört sich einfach super an die Geschichte !!!).
Gruß Klaus


----------



## redrace (13. Dezember 2002)

> Wo zum Geier ist Wesseling???



Huhu

Genau in der Mitte von Köln und Bonn, am schönen Rhein!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Scott _
> *wann willst Du denn die Geschichte 2004 machen ?? *



Sept./Okt. is mal so angedacht

Rund 25 Tage muß man schon einplanen, denke ich.
Vielleicht können unsere beiden Himalaya-Cruiser was dazu sagen.


----------



## Himalayian (13. Dezember 2002)

Mensch da kommt ja richtig Bewegung in diesen Thread SUPER 

Scott:Ums Alter musst Du Dir absolut keine Sorgen machen.Wir hatten einen 58 jährigen dabei und der Typ war echt stark.Genauso wie eine von drei Frauen,diese war so Mitte 40 und ist wirklich super gefahren.Merke:Trainingszustand ist wichtig,aber wichtiger ist ,das Du Dich gut auf die Höhe einstellst (alles langsam und ruhig angehen!!!)

Pan:Sep/Okt.sind ideal weil dann die Regenzeit ziemlich am Ende ist,was nicht heisst,das es ab und zu mal regnen kann.Vorallem im nepalesischen Teil der Tour.
Das Wetter ist im allgemeinen sehr stabil in diesem Zeitraum,trotzdem kann es auch mal schneien oder speziell in der Nacht sehr kalt werden.
25 Tage sind wirklich gut eingeplannt.Wenn Ihr aber von Tingri aus alles mit dem Bike zum Everest Basecamp und zurück fahren wollt,dann wirds echt knapp.Diesen Teil sind wir alles mit dem Jeep gefahren.Es wäre auch mit Abstand der steilste Teil der Reise.Wenn Du diesen Teil wirklich fahren willst,musst Du absolut top fit sein,sonst wirds echt heavy.Hier sind dann echt gute Nerven in bezug aufs Durchhaltevermögen gefragt.Jetzt heisst es beissen 

Pan: Wenn ich Dein Program und Deine Einstellung zu dieser Reise lese dann würd ich fast sagen dass Du eine Idealbesetzung bist.Es ist wirklich wichtig zu verstehen,das es bei dieser Art von Reisen nicht darum geht,wer als erster am Pass oder am Tagesziel ist.Wenn Ihr solche Racer im Team habt,kann das die ganze Atmoshäre zerstören....so geschehen auf meiner diesjährigen Perutour.Auch wenn es eine sehr schwierige Tour ist,versucht immer es zu geniesen,wo immer Ihr dort seit.Wenn Ihr alles nur schnell durchzieht ohne all die Eindrücke auf Euch einwirken zu lassen,dann werdet Ihr wahrscheinlich zu denjenigen gehören,die sich Ihre eigene Reise  in irgendeinem Reiseführer zu Hause nochmals anschauen müssen,um zu wissen wo sie eigentlich überall durchgefahren sind!!!! 
Ist wirklich nur als Hinweis gemeint und nicht als Belehrung oder Standpaucke

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Fubbes (13. Dezember 2002)

Auch ich lese noch mit. Aber nur wegen der Bilder, denn ich kann/will mir einen HimalayaX zeitlich und finanziell nicht leisten. Erst mal mache ich meine 10 AlpenX voll, das ist 2006 der Fall.

@lanciatore 
Was hast du mit deinen Bildern gemacht? Die Qualitiät ist ja übelst. Schade, wo ich mich doch hauptsächlich für die Fotos interessierer. Sieht fast so aus, als wären sie nur mit 256 Farben abgespeichert, vielleicht als gif? Mit Jpegs in der Größe hast du normalerweise überhaupt kein Problem mit guter Qualität unter 50 kb zu kommen, sieht man ja bei den Bildern von Himalayan

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## redrace (13. Dezember 2002)

HUHU

Ich hatte da heute mal eine Idee und sehr wenig Zeit.  Die Schreibfehler und den defekten Link verbessere ich morgen, da ich z. Zt. arbeiten bin!!

Was haltet Ihr davon??

Gruß


----------



## Scott (13. Dezember 2002)

Watching you (idee)


----------



## K3RMIT (13. Dezember 2002)

Interesse hätt ich schonmal so eine Aktion,ich bewundere Menschen die sowas aufziehen und schaffen.Habe letztens in der Bike glaub ich ein kurzen Artikel üver einen Scwede gelesen der verstorben ist,bekannt wurde er dadurch das er einen Anhänger an sein Bike gehängt hat mit 120Kg Gepäck und dann zum Mount Everest geradelt ist zum Basiscamp und dann den Berg schnell bestiegen ohne Sauerstoffgerät und dann wieder mit'n Radl heim 

Klingt irgendwie so als wie wenn ich sage ich fahr mal schnell zum Brötchen holen *ggg* und selbst da nehm ich faules schwein das Auto 

Aber mal im Ernst,ich hab den totalen Santlerjob und kann mich da schon nicht verwirklichen,seit Jahren nehm ich mir dies und das vor aber schaffen tue ich nix,so eine Tour wäre mal perfekt um in mein späteren Leben mal sagen zu können "Hey das habe ich erlebt und das kann mir keiner nehmen".
Andere sitzen ihr leben lang nur auf der Couch und so will ich nicht enden,wenn es dan mal so weit ist das man abtritt von dieser Welt wäre es wunderbar wenn ich auf sowas zurückblicken könnte 

Nur leider bin ich glaub ich nicht ganz in der körperlichen verfassung sowas durchzustehen,weiss nicht wie es meiner Bandscheibe in 1,5 Jahren gehen wird,ob ich geschafft habe das Problem komplett auszukurieren und wie es mit mein Magen so läuft da unten da ich ja in den ersten Threads gelesen habe das man da eine gute Konstitution haben sollte/muss wegen essen und durchfall und dem allen 

Aber ich werde das Thema weiter hier verfolgen

Ciaooo


----------



## Pan (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von K3RMIT _
> *Habe letztens in der Bike glaub ich ein kurzen Artikel üver einen Scwede gelesen der verstorben ist,bekannt wurde er dadurch das er einen Anhänger an sein Bike gehängt hat mit 120Kg Gepäck und dann zum Mount Everest geradelt ist zum Basiscamp und dann den Berg schnell bestiegen ohne Sauerstoffgerät und dann wieder mit'n Radl heim *



Das war Göran Kropp, anno 1996, dem Katastrophen-Jahr am Everest. Hat damals ein gutes Dutzend Bergsteiger das Leben gekostet - darunter solche Koriphäen wie Scott Fisher und Rob Hall. Hat ein Buch drüber geschrieben.
Aber so einfach war das nicht - den Everest hat er erst" im 2ten Anlauf gepackt. Beim ersten Versuch häts ihn ebenfalls fast das Leben gekostet, auf der Rückreise über den Karakorum-Highway wurde er nebst Freundin fast gesteinigt und ab der Grenze Sowjetunion is er den Rest dann per Bahn gefahren. Äußerst spannendes Buch. Oder noch eindrucksvoller Jon Krakauers "In eisigen Höhen". 



> _Original geschrieben von K3RMIT _
> ...,so eine Tour wäre mal perfekt um in mein späteren Leben mal sagen zu können "Hey das habe ich erlebt und das kann mir keiner nehmen".
> Andere sitzen ihr leben lang nur auf der Couch und so will ich nicht enden,wenn es dan mal so weit ist das man abtritt von dieser Welt wäre es wunderbar wenn ich auf sowas zurückblicken könnte [/B]



Is doch mein Reden!!!!!!!



> _Original geschrieben von K3RMIT _
> Nur leider bin ich glaub ich nicht ganz in der körperlichen verfassung sowas durchzustehen,weiss nicht wie es meiner Bandscheibe in 1,5 Jahren gehen wird,ob ich geschafft habe das Problem komplett auszukurieren und wie es mit mein Magen so läuft da unten da ich ja in den ersten Threads gelesen habe das man da eine gute Konstitution haben sollte/muss wegen essen und durchfall und dem allen
> [/B][/QUOTE[/B]



Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## Pan (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Ich hatte da heute mal eine Idee und sehr wenig Zeit.  Die Schreibfehler und den defekten Link verbessere ich morgen, da ich z. Zt. arbeiten bin!!
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon??*




Ähm......tja....also......hmmmm.....mir fehlen die Worte












Du bist genial!!!!


----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2002)

> Watching you (idee)



Sie wächst und entwickelt sich prima!!   
Wer etwas auszusetzen hat der möge sich bei mir melden und alle die mit fahren können sich kreativ äußern!

Achso, damit sie noch weier Wächst brauche ich Input, z.B. Bilder als kleinen Vorgeschmack!!

Gruß


----------



## Himalayian (16. Dezember 2002)

Good job redrace. Werde Deine Homepage weiter "beobachten" und hoffe das es nicht nur beim Interesse bleibt.

Ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Göran Kropp:Er ist am 30.9.2002 beim
klettern in Washington State tötlich verunglückt.


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich kann's ja kaum fassen, was hier abgeht ... ewig viele Beiträge.  Es sind doch erst 4 Tage her, als ich das letzte mal 'en Beitrag 'geleistet' habe.    
Danke Himalayian, das mit dem Jeep hat mir gutgetan ... ich hab' mir schon sowas gedacht, ist ja wirklich nicht möglich das ganze Stück an einem Tag ...  
Hey Redrace, super mit Deiner HP.  Möchte hier auch mal mein Interesse an einer 'Mitfahrt' äußern.  Mir juckt der Hintern ...
Bevor ich hier jetzt wieder rumlaber, erst mal 'en paar Bilder (hatte ich bereits eingestellt, aber nicht im JPG-Format ...


----------



## redrace (16. Dezember 2002)

@lanciatore

Kannst du mir ein paar Bilder für die HP zukommen lassen? Copyright wird selbstredend gewährleistet!! Wenn ja 50 KB/Bild sollte reichen.


Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (16. Dezember 2002)

Klar redrace, mache mer.
Morgen früh wollte ich hier noch 'en paar Bilder einstellen, danach schicke ich Dir dann die Bilder.

Bis morgen Leute.


----------



## lanciatore (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute, noch was,

@Pan

Das mit den 25 Tagen ist das absolute Minimum!! ..wenn ich von mir ausgeh'.  Die Akklimatisation ... gäähn ... ja ist anscheinend mein Lieblingsthema, weil's mich so böse erwischt hat.  Ca. 5-7 Tage in Lhasa dürften aber genügen.
WIE SIEHST DU DAS, HIMMALAYIAN?

Das mit den steilen u. auch techn. anspruchsvollen Wegen (hab' ich auch Bilder drüber) sind wir alles gefahren (nachdem ich zu Beginn des H-Cross wg. der dünnen Luft abgeka... bin).
Das geht alles, wenn man sich die Kraft einteilt.

Also, bis morgen früh - bildermäßig kam ich heute leider nicht dazu.

Salve.
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen ...


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... Schnee halt ...


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... genau ...


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... jetzt besser?


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... das da hinten bin ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... jetz' wird's peinlich ... ja, das bin wieder ich ... auf meinem ersten 5.000er (5.200m und irgendwas) Halt völlig im Eimer ...


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... hier nochmal der 'Einödbaum' ...


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... und das Bild ist auch vom ersten Paß, von dem man das Mt-Everest-Massiv sehen kann (im Hintergrund der Mt. E.) ...


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... das müßte das steilere Stück vor Rongbuk sein ... isn't it, Himalayian?


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

... wieder ich, ca. 10 Min. nach unserer Ankunft in Rongbuk ...
mann, hab' ich mich da hochgequält, das schlimme war halt die Höhe ... blablabla  

Das waren lang noch nicht alle Bilder ... bis morgen


----------



## Scott (17. Dezember 2002)

@all,
wenn ich morgens das Forum aufmache und dann als erstes diese Bilder sehe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

Noch eins ... normal bin ich nicht so 'füllig' im Gesicht ... das war die Höhenluft (wie immer)


----------



## lanciatore (17. Dezember 2002)

Moin Scott,

muß jetzt aber mal was schaffe ... Salve!


----------



## Himalayian (17. Dezember 2002)

.....fette Sache Lanciatore....irgendwie sehen die Bilder jetzt besser aus.Kann das daran liegen weil Du mit drauf bist

Akklimatisation ist das A und O bei solch einer Reise,da stimm ich Dir voll und ganz zu.Besser einen Tag mehr als dann irgendwie stressen zu müssen.
Bei uns war es so,das ich nach dem zweiten Tag in Llhasa unsere Reiseleiterin gefragt habe ob wir nicht schon morgen (einen Tag früher als geplant) losziehen könnten,weil mir hats echt in den Beinen gejuckt.Demokratisch wie die Schweizer nun mal sind,haben wir abgestimmt und sind dann doch wie geplant weitergefahren.Der Grund,einige hatten jetzt stark mit der Höhe zu kämpfen und Mr.Durchfall meldete sich auch.Grund der Höhenprobleme war ganz klar der abrupte Wechsel von 1700 (Kathmandu) zu 3600m (Llhasa),das sind wir Flachlandtiroler einfach nicht gewöhnt.
Aber der wahre Grund warum Lanciatore 25 Tage als Minimum ansetzt......er will so lange wie möglich dort unten sein ....."hat er aber ge****t eingeschädelt" 

Lanciatore das mit den "technisch anspruchsvollen"Wegen und "(hab' ich auch Bilder drüber)" würde mich schon irgendwie interessieren. 

Jetzt muss ich aber auch mal wieder n' Foto anhängen.Genau wie Lanciatore auf 5200m....aber eindeutig in besserer Verfassung...ist aber auch kein Wunder,bei der Reiseleiterin!!!


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## K3RMIT (17. Dezember 2002)

rechts das is die Reiseleiterin  












sorry just kidding    



~Edit~
Riesen-Mega-Ultra-Seufzzzzz @ Bilder


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Hey,

danke danke, Himalayian ... das mit dem 5.200er ist aber gemein!
Nichts für ungut ....
Jetzt erst mal eine schöne Aussicht zum Mt. E. mit einem klassischen 'Statisten' ...


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

... das Bild ist nicht gemalt, oder so, is echt!

Hier ein Bild vom Mt.E.-Base-Camp.  Enttäuscht?
Hab' ich mir auch größter vorgestellt.


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Das hier ist die Gletschermoräne.
Himalayian, auch schon mal da gewesen?


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Hier sind wir gewandert, müßte so auf 5.400m sein.
Köpfe und Adern pla.... splatter.


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Tja, im Schnee waren wir nicht.  Die Schneegrenze war ca. auf 5.700 bis 5.900m ... viel zu hoch für uns!

Hier noch 'en Bild ... kein Plan wo das war ...


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Das folgende Bild war so'n mieser 'Doppelpaß' (erst gings auf 5.200, dann runter auf 4.800 und wieder auf 5.200m) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Das war, glaube ich, der letzte Paß ... atemberaubend schön, nah am perfekten ...


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Der gleiche Paß, ganz oben ... schön, oder?


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

En paar Bilder hab' ich noch ... morgen.

Bis dann.
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (18. Dezember 2002)

....hey Lanciatore Dein letztes Foto sieht aber krass gestellt aus wo bleibt da die ääääktion 

Zu Deiner Beruhigung häng ich n' Foto dran wo Du sehen kannst,das Du nicht der einzige warst der Probleme mit der dünnen Luft hatte....aber der Typ war echt Schachmatt (ich nenne jetzt keine Namen 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (18. Dezember 2002)

Hey Himalayian,

das sieht ja echt böse aus!  Kann man sich so geh'n lassen?   
Also mir ging's teilw. wirklich deckig, hab aber (fast) immer 'die Haltung' bewahrt.   

Dein Komentar zu meinem Bild ... naja, ich finde, da kommt die Stille und Anmut dieser Lanschaft so richtig rüber.   

KUNSTBANAUSE!    

Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man mal, wie's mir richtig gut ging, war ja auch 'nur' auf 4.500m, oder so ...


----------



## Himalayian (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi Lanciatore

Nur um jegliche Zweifel auszuschliessen,der "Mann am Boden",das bin nicht ich sondern ein deutscher Bike Kollege.
Den Kunstbanausen nimmst Du aber ganz schnell zurück ansonsten drohe ich Dir mit einem Foto von mir in diesem Forum 
Wenn ich mir eins Deiner Fotos genauer anschaue sehe ich irgendwie einen Hugel auf Deinem Rucksack.Was isn das für'n Ding.Doch wohl nicht irgendwas verbotenes Sieht fast aus wie'n praktischer 5 Liter Kanister Warsteiner 

Also irgenwie sitzt der Kunstbanause noch recht tief..... wie wärs dann mit nem Foto aus unserem Esszelt???

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (18. Dezember 2002)

Eigentlich haste ja Recht mit dem Kunstbanausen,den irgenwie kommt der Everest als Hintergrund nicht so richtig zum Vorschein.
(siehe Foto)......aber dafür sind die Jungs and Mädels im Vordergrund ganz gut geworden.....gell  
Uebrigens der zweite von rechts (ja genau der zwischen den zwei Mädels) DAS BIN ICH  Noch Fragen 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Scott (18. Dezember 2002)

@lanciatore u. himalayian

Jetzt habt ihr mich mit euren Bildern echt total begeistert gemacht !!! Hab schon lange nichts mehr gesehen, das mich mehr beeindruckt hat wie das (auch wenn alles ziemlich öd aussieht, aber das ist es ja !). 
Wie sieht´s denn so mit der Ausrüstung aus. Irgendeiner von Euch hat was von Fully geschrieben, sehe aber glaube ich auf den Bildern Hardtails. Was ist vorzuziehen ? Bei so´nem AlpenX ist ja die Möglichkeit bei einem größeren Defekt doch nicht ganz so verherend wie dort. Dann ist ja auch das Equipement (Bekleidung) sicher auch noch etwas anders als beim AlpenX.
Fragen über Fragen, könnt ihr mal etwas vom Stapel lassen, was so minimal wichtig ist ?
Klaus


----------



## Himalayian (18. Dezember 2002)

....aber sicher doch,dafür sind wir ja da 

Hier ist meine persönliche "Musst Du Mitnehmliste":

1.Rucksack 20-30L (mit Regenhülle und Camelbackfach)
hier kannst Du irgendein "Deuter" Beutel nehmen,die sind alle
sehr gut.

2.Camelback mit Neoprenschlauchisolierung (geiles Wort )
Ich habe einen 3 L und habe trotzdem immer zu wenig getrunken

3.Neoprenüberschuhe
Trotz dieser Ueberschuhe musste ich zweimal absteigen und Radl schieben,damit meine Zehen wieder warm wurden 

4.Regenausrüstung
Habe die Colibri GORETEX Hose und Jacke welche Du auch anziehen kannst wenns mal kalt wird somit kann Du den ganzen Windstopperkram daheim lassen. 

5.Warme Penntüte und gute Isomatte
Die Nächte können unangenehm kalt werden also bitte warm einpacken.Ich hatte nen Daunen dabei und der war schön warm.

Ach ja das Wichtigste.....nimm ein Fully mit wenn Du eins hast.
Lanciatore und ich haben beide die Hardcoreversion vorgezogen
und sind mit Hardtails angereist.Spätestens beim ersten Downhill oder Wellblech schaust Du ganz neidisch auf Deine Fully Kollegen.
Blockierbare Federgabel wäre auch nicht zu unterschätzen.Meine
Psylo SL hat mir in Peru super Dienste geleistet.

Das ist so glaube ich das Wichtigste was Du meiner Meinung nach mitnehmen solltest um wenigstens etwas Komfort in Deinen "Ausgelaugten" Körper einzuhauchen. 

Hänge noch n Foto dran mit meiner geilen Colibri Kombi.
Echt starkes Teil.....und wiegt fast garnichts.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott (18. Dezember 2002)

Ist ja schon mal was.
Werde mich demnächst mal mit "idee" (Pan) in Verbindung setzen.
Interesse ist großes Vorhanden, nur wenn man Selbständig ist, dann ist der Zeitfaktor das schlechteste. Aber bei anständiger Planung könnte ich das vielleicht auch hin bekommen. Bis 2004 kann man ja viel vorausplanen *g*. 
Aber einmal was tun, was einfach nicht so alltäglich ist und dazu noch mit dem Bike, das hat was !
Man hört voneinander......
Klaus


----------



## Pan (18. Dezember 2002)

Hi Scott!

Los, spring über Deinen Schatten!!!
Bei den geilen Bildern (very special Thx to Lanciatore and Himalayian!!) kannste doch gar nicht mehr anders, als mit zu kommen: 

Bin freiberuflich tätig und hab da auch so mein Problem mit der langen Abwesenheitszeit...Ausreden und Ausflüchte...irgend eine praktikable Lösung wird sich schon finden...is ja auch noch ein bischen hin. Man muß es nur wollen!!!

Aus eben jenen Zeitgründen tendiere ich beispielsweise dazu, den Abstecher zum Everest mit dem Jeep zu fahren. Ich persönlich kätte da keine Ego-Probs von wegen "bist ja nicht alles gefahren" oder so. Soll keine Extrem-Sport-Veranstaltung werden, sondern in erster Linie ein Erlebnis- und Genießer-Trip!!!
(das es körperlich hart an die Grenze geht, muß dabei ja nicht ausgeschlossen sein und bedingt sich auf grund der HÖHE wohl sowieso von selbst)


----------



## redrace (18. Dezember 2002)

HUHU

Also das eine oder andere Problem haben wir wohl alle noch zu knacken bis es endlich soweit ist!! Ich muss z. B. sehen das mich mein Dienstherr für 4-6 wochen beurlaubt! Das hört sich einfacher an als es ist. Aber Probleme sind dazu  da gelöst zu werden. 
Nur ich pers. wäre lieber einen Tag länger da als einen Tag zu wenig, sonst verpasst man ja noch was    !!



Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (19. Dezember 2002)

Hi Zusammen,

tja, was kann ich zum Beitrag von Himalayian noch hinzufügen?
Ich kann das alles nur bestätigen.  Die nächtliche Kälte ist wirklich zu 'erwähnen', in Rongbuk war's wirklich schwei..kalt, teilw. unter -15°C.  Auf jeden Fall auch zum Radfahren wärmende, wasser- u. vor allen Dingen windabweisende Klamotten mitnehmen, da sturmartige Winde und Sandstürme keine seltenheit sind.  Wir sind 3 mal in Sandstürme geraten, davon war einer so abartig, daß wir fast die Orientierung verloren hätten, alles war nur noch grau und dunkel, die Wege hat man auch kaum mehrerkennen können, naja bei einem Meter Sicht ...
Natürlich war's auch richtig heiß - bis an die +30°C.
Wenn ich nochmal mit dem MTB nach Tibet komme, dann nur noch mit Fully, ich z.B. hatte täglich nach 30-50km Waschbrettpiste die Schnauze von diesem affigen Gerüttel satt und habe deshalb einige 'Schiebepassagen' eingebaut.  Ohne Fully niiiiiiiiie mehr wieder.

Hab' noch ein Foto von unserem kältesten Tourbeginn angehängt (Start war um ca. 8:30Uhr bei -8°C) brrrrrrr ...


----------



## redrace (19. Dezember 2002)

Kuckuck

Es gibt was Neues!! Schaut mal rein !

Macht richtig Spaß das Ganze!!  

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (20. Dezember 2002)

Ja ... ich weis, sieht wieder ziemlich gequält aus.
Tja, hab' mich halt unbeobachtet gefühlt ... es war aber auch wirklich schw....kalt an dem Morgen.

Die Jungs sind auch nicht schlecht ... haben gut Stimmung gemacht, in Kathmandu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (20. Dezember 2002)

Stimmt die Jungs scheinen echt gut drauf zu sein.....da ist sicher der eine oder andere Joint durch die Reihe gegangen *ggg* 

Aber der ist auch nicht schlecht....hängt mal locker 20kg an sein bestes Stück....naja wenns hilft 
Das Foto habe ich in Baktapur gemacht,hier sieht man sehr krass den Ausverkauf der eigenen Kultur.Für Geld gibts so ziemlich alles .Da hat einer sogar seine fünfbeinige Kuh (kein Witz) hingestellt und für ein kleines Entgeld durfte man ein Foto machen.Das war mir dann aber doch zu blöd....

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Pan (20. Dezember 2002)

Sacht mal,

wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, erscheinen mir die Straßen gut fahrbar und nicht unbedingt als bike-technische Herausforderung.
Mein Schwager meint aber, dass die Trails im Himalaya doch recht steil und verblockt sind.
Worauf muß ich mich einstellen?

Was hattet ihr noch so an Ersatzmaterial, Werkzeug und Medikamenten dabei?
Wir könnten ja mal eine (Pack-)Liste zusammenstellen und auf der HP von redrace (  ) einstellen.


----------



## Himalayian (20. Dezember 2002)

Hello Pan

Ich weiss nicht welche Strecke Dein Schwager gefahren ist,aber wenn Du die Standardstrecke Llhasa-Kathmandu fährst sind die Strassen sehr breit und gut fahrbar.Du kannst dem auch Tibetische Autobahn sagen,weil hier auch LKW's verkehren (und das nicht zu wenig) 
Wenn Du Singletrails suchst,musst Du schon wo anders lang z.B im Gebiet des Mt.Kailash.

Ersatzteilmässig hat Bike Adventure Tours einen kleinen Koffer dabei gehabt mit Standardersatzteilen wie zum Bsp.Speichen,aber auch Werkzeug um die nötigsten Reparaturen durchführen zu können.Schau doch mal auf der BAT Homepage,vielleicht findest Du dort mehr Infos.
Medikamente waren auch die wichtigsten dabei.Ich habe aber meine eigenen mitgenommen um die einfachen Sachen wie Husten,Schnufpen und Schmerzen abdecken zu können.
Würde Dir empfehlen zumindest 2 Ersatzschläuche und einen Ersatzreifen mitzunehmen evt. auch Speichen.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (20. Dezember 2002)

HI Fans der Himalayastrecke,
über kurz oder lang stolpert wohl jeder, der diese Reise plant und sich im web informiert
einmal über dieses Forum, das ist mir nun auch passiert. Nachdem ich die Beiträge nun einige Tage verfolgt habe, ist es nun an der Zeit, sich einzuklinken!!!!! Auch  wir (2) planen die Strecke `lhasa2kath.`, die Flüge sind geordert, die nötige Visums-Beschaffung geplant und die bekannte  Reiseroute ausgeheckt. Unser Kopf raucht immer noch vom Planen, ...alles selber organisieren... ...oder doch `organisiert` Vorort....oder wie auch immer. 
Zum einen ist besonders diese Strecke, denke ich mal, `self  drived` eher megahart, zum anderen ist sie `organized` vermutlich nicht viel leichter zu radeln, aber rundherum etwas angenehmer!!!! (siehe Gepäcktransport/Nahrung/Wasser/Zeltaufbau/ und vieles mehr!!!!!)  Zudem wissen wir schon, was es heißt, 35-40 kg den Berg 20 km raufzustrampeln und das in 5000 Meter Höhe bei argem Schneesturm, so dass wir auch gerne darauf  verzichten können...aber es ist halt mal angedacht!!!!!
Und bis zum geplanten Abreisetermin (April03)  haben wir ja auch noch Zeit zum Checken!!!

Ansonsten wäre noch zu sagen, die Bilder sind genial, die Beiträge super interessant und vor allem für die,  die ähnliches vorhaben, unverzichtbar.

In diesem Sinne, read u

Kalif

....feel the pain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanciatore (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi Pan,
hi Himalayian,

das mit der bike-technischen Herausforderung kannst'de bei der Tour, die wir gefahren sind,    knicken.  Kurze technische Abschnitte hatte ich lediglich bei 2 Paßabfahrten, hier aber auch nur, weil ich mich ein wenig verfahren hab'.  Was auch lustig war, fand ich, waren die Wasserlöcher bzw. Seeen und das Auf und Ab am 'Straßendamm' vor Shigatse.  Richtige Singletrails hab' ich in Tibet aber keine gesehen (naja höchstens in Lhasa 'en paar klitzekleine).  

Hi Kalif (von Regensburg!?),

den Gepäcktransport und die ganze Logistik selbst zu übernehmen, finde ich wirklich bemerkenswert.  Also, ich hätt's nicht geschafft und würde das auch für unmöglich erklären, besonders wenn Ihr nur zu zweit seid.   Ich war an den ersten Abenden, wenn wir am aufgebauten Zeltlager ankamen, uns das Essen 'serviert' wurde, so im Eimer, daß ich nicht mal mehr den Kocher hätte anschmeißen können.

Aber, als wir einen 'schlag mich tot' Paß hochgefahren sind, sind uns ein Duo MTBler mit Packtaschen begegnet - also irgendwie klappt das wohl doch  .  Ich denke aber, daß man wesentlich kürzere Tagespassagen einplanen müßte, und wie ist das mit den ganzen Checkpoint, ich glaube man benötigt sogar einen sog. Verbindungsoffizier oder sowas in der Art, wenn mein keinen anerkannten Guide hat!?  
Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Gelingen und schreib' uns mal, wie weit die Vorbereitungen sind und natürlich, wenn Ihr wieder zurück seid.  Anbei nochmal 'en Bild von mir, das war glaube ich am 3. od. 4. Tourtag ...

Ich wünsch' Euch allen SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN !!!   

lanciatore


----------



## redrace (26. Dezember 2002)

HUHU

Erstmal wünsche ich Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben!!  




> Wir könnten ja mal eine (Pack-)Liste zusammenstellen




Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe mir auch schon mal Gedanken gemacht was ich so für mich und mein Bike an Ersatzteilen mitnehmen muss.
Wie siehts aus empfehlt Ihr normale Schlauchreifen oder besser Tubless??!! 
Schlafsack?? Reicht einer der bis -0° ausgestattet ist, oder sollte er noch wärmer sein?? ....... and many other questions!!



Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (27. Dezember 2002)

Hi Redrace,
hi Zusammen,

Weihnachten gut rumgebracht, die Bäuche bis zum bersten vollgestopft mit dem Besten aus Weihnachtsgans, Wildlachs und Co. und vier Kilo mehr auf der Waage?
Na denn (frohes) abtrainieren!!

Beim Schlafsack würde ich vorsichtig sein, Deinen mit 0°C (ich hoffe Komfort- u. nicht Extrembereich) kannste knicken.  Meiner hatte Komfort -6°C und Extrem bis ca. -25°C ... zum Glück hatte ich noch eine Fleecedecke dabei, sonst wäre der zu 'dünn' gewesen.  Mit der Fleecedecke war's richtig warm und sobald die verrutscht ist und ich (an den Füßen) Kontakt mit dem Schlafsack hatte ... frag nicht nach Sonnenschein

Hier noch 'en Bildchen (das war in der Grenzstadt zu Nepal, keine Ahnung mehr wie die heißt, aber es war chaotisch, wie immer und (fast) überall ...


----------



## lanciatore (27. Dezember 2002)

Redrace,

hier nochmal ein 'kaltes Bild' zur Schlafsackkaufmotivation.  Der friert ganz schön, da ...


----------



## lanciatore (30. Dezember 2002)

Guten Rutsch!!


----------



## redrace (30. Dezember 2002)

> Guten Rutsch!!



Auch sowas!!

Ab 02.01.03 liege ich hier unter diesen Plamen und lasse mir die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen!!  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (30. Dezember 2002)

Aha, Sri Lanka.  Ich bin blass vor Neid ... trotzdem viel Spaß bei was auch immer!!  

Gruß
lanciatore


----------



## Pan (30. Dezember 2002)

ätt redrace: alter Sausack!!!  

Und nun themenbezogen:

Im März kommt der (von mir ins Auge gefasste) nepalische Reiseorganisator nach Berlin zu einer Touri-Messe und verbringt noch einige Tage bei meinem Schwager.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit würde ich ihn gern um ein verbindliches Angebot für unseren Trip bitten. 
Als Anhaltspunkt würde ich ihm gerne die Planung von Bike-Adventure-Tours oder vom DAV-Summit-Club vorlegen. 

Einwände, Meinungen, Vorschläge???

PS: Auch im neuen Jahr - bleibt gesund!!!!!


----------



## redrace (31. Dezember 2002)

HUHU

Mir gefällt der Plan von Bike Adventure Tours besser als der von DAV, obwohl ich doch gerne den Kardung La Pass fahren würde, aber man kan  ja nicht alles haben. 

Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich keine Ansprüche, außer so wenig wie möglich mit dem Auto zu machen   !!

So jetzt muss ich Koffer packen!! Guten rutsch und ein glückliches und gesundes Jahr 2003!!!!!

Bis dahin mal.


gruß


----------



## lanciatore (2. Januar 2003)

Moin,

ich sehe das genauso, wie redrace, am Besten so viel wie möglich mit dem Bike.

Also die Leute vom DAV sahen nach dem H-Cross fast noch erholter aus, als vor dem selbigen.  Irgendwie seltsam, oder?  Die waren zwar nicht in Rongbuk, aber trotzdem müßte man doch 'gezeichnet' sein von den Strapazen.  Ich denke die haben die meiste Zeit im Auto gehockt und Däumchen gedreht.
Naja, nichts für ungut, jeder so wie er möchte.

Trotzdem, wenn ich das so mache, dann kann ich auch zu Hause bleiben, MEINE MEINUNG.

Grüße


----------



## lanciatore (3. Januar 2003)

Ich mach' mich dann mal ab in den Schnee   , in die franz. Alpen.

Bin in einer Woche wieder da ...  

Salut.


----------



## Himalayian (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute

Nach zwei Wochen Urlaub wieder im Lande.Ich hoffe Ihr hattet alle ne'gute Zeit und seit gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht.Jetzt gehts wohl wieder ans Weihnachtsspeck wegtrainieren......man hab ich viel gegessen.(Motto:Essen bis der Doktor kommt )....naja bei Schweizer Käsefondue kann ich einfach nicht wiederstehen 

Redrace:Ich sehe keinen Grund mit Tubelessreifen loszuziehen...sorry ich sehe keinen entscheidenden Vorteil dieses Systems gegenüber normalen Reifen.Ich hatte einen einzigen Platten und den eh noch auf Asphalt.Hatte Semislicks von Bontrager dabei welche wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet haben.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein gutes und in jeder Beziehung erfolgreiches 2003,bleibt gesund and keep the trails clean.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute ich nochmal........

Interessiert eigentlich keine Sa....,zeigs Euch aber trotzdem. 
Hier isn Foto vom letzen Weihnachtsfest.Es zeigt meine Wenigkeit
als...und jetzt kommts.....EXTREMHARDCOREFONDUEZUBEREITER.

Fette Sache so'n Fondue,schade das Ihr nicht dabei sein konntet. 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## cantuccini (8. Januar 2003)

Hallo Reiselustige,

Plant niemand etwas für 2003? 
Manali-Leh + Kardung La wäre mein Ziel, soll laut einiger Infos, die ich bis jetzt finden konnte, gut selbst zu organisieren sein. Plant jemand Ähnliches?  

Mein Ziel ist weniger exakt diese Reise, als heuer im Juni ca. 3-5 Wochen auf hohen Pässen im Himalaya unterwegs zu sein. Mal sehen, auch ein Reieveranstalter kommt für mich in Frage, wollte ich aber vermeiden. Die Anden sollen ja auch sehr nett sein.... 

Da ich oben die Frage mit dem Loch gelesen habe, ich bin vor 2 Jahren mit dem Bike die Chimborazostrasse (Ecuador) gefahren (4800m), danach freute ich mich auch schon auf die nächste grosse Reise...

Ciao,
Cantuccini


----------



## lanciatore (14. Januar 2003)

Hey Leute,

ich bin auch wieder im Lande.  Tja, war leider nur 1 Woche weg, nicht so wie Himalayian ...  

Himalayian, das Bild sieht wirklich 'EVIL' aus!!!
Wo warst Du eigentlich im Urlaub, wenn man fragen darf?

Ich hab' schon angefangen meine angefutterten Pfunde wieder loszuwerden, zumindest beim Skifahren letzte Woche.  

Cantuccini, dieses Jahr ist bei mir Lean-Holiday bzw. Low-Budget-Holiday angesagt, da ich im Augenblick ein wenig 'klamm' bin.   

lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (15. Januar 2003)

Wo seid's Ihr denn??

Hier 'en paar Bilder ...
1. Am Yamdrok
2. Im Tingrital (glaub' ich) ...


----------



## lanciatore (15. Januar 2003)

Nr. 2

Salve.


----------



## kalif (15. Januar 2003)

servus him-fans....
lanciatore hat uns wieder ein wenig die zunge lang gemacht mit seinen bildern....war wohl absicht!!!!! 
bei uns gehts im april los, sind schon mächtig g.....ierig darauf 
und derzeit einfach nur im training, aber die zeit läuft!!!!!!
aber es ist immer schön zu sehen, was auf einen zukommt, wenn alles (fast) nach plan läuft......

2 cantuccini...
wenn du mehr infos über den trip manali-leh-kardung-la brauchst oder spezielle fragen hast, mail mir einfach, wir haben den trip
mit packtaschen und zelten gemacht, kurz, einfach genial!!!!!

...muß los, auf den bock steigen 

kalif

...feel the pain!!!!!!


----------



## s-geronimo (16. Januar 2003)

jetzt bloß nicht aufhören   

wir wollen noch mehr bilder sehen !!


----------



## lanciatore (16. Januar 2003)

Tja, trainiert mal schön  , ich laß' mir noch 'en Jahr Zeit.
2004 geht's wieder ab nach Tibet     
,wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

Hier noch 'en paar Bilder, hatte die teilw. schonmal drin, bei Beitrag 1000 od. so ...   

1. An unserem ersten Tourtag, überhaupt nicht vielversprechend
    - REEEEEEEEEGEN


----------



## lanciatore (16. Januar 2003)

2. Kein Kommentar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (16. Januar 2003)

Das vorige Bild ist echt und nicht gemalt oder so!!!  

3.  Das folgende Bild hab' ich kurz vor Rongbuk aufgenommen ...
     Oh mann, war ich wirklich da???


----------



## lanciatore (16. Januar 2003)

Ich will da wieder hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bis dann Leute
lanciatore


----------



## Pan (17. Januar 2003)

Soll ich Dich mit einplanen???


----------



## lanciatore (18. Januar 2003)

Jaaaaaaaa, ich bin dabei!!!   
Terminmäßig wolltet Ihr das ja im Sept. - Okt. 2004 machen, oder?
Wenn Du die Preise hast oder noch Informationen zu meiner Person brauchst, kannst Du mir ja 'ne Mail schicken.   

Grüße und ... es sind ja 'nur noch' 20 Monate ...


----------



## Himalayian (21. Januar 2003)

Bin auch wieder von der Partie.... 

War letzte Woche im Nahen Osten ein paar Kunden besuchen.
Voll krass die Jungs da unten.In Saudiarabien hab ich in drei Tagen keine einzige Frau gesehen......zumindestens hab ich hinterm Schleier nicht viel erkennen können 
Mountainbikemässig wäre das sicher noch ne Herausforderung so bei 50 °C im Schatten ne Tour zu unternehmen......Freiwillige bitte vortretten 

Lanciatore:Ich glaube ich muss mich jetzt outen.....ich bin einer von Euch.....ICH BIN AUCH N DEUTSCHER.Wohne aber seit 12 Jahren hier in der Schweiz.Zu Besuch war ich bei meinen Eltern.
Wie gesagt es geht nichts über ein gutes Fondue 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns im Tibet irgendwann nächstes Jahr im Herbst........ich bin soooooo heiss drauf das glaubst Du garnicht.

Da häng ich doch glatt auch n' Foto dran....so kann auch ich mich motivieren 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Peasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (21. Januar 2003)

Aha, jetzt kommt's raus, 'en Deutscher, der sich als Schwyzer ausgibt.  Na denn Prost   

Hey Himmalayian, als ich vor zwei Wochen nach Frankreich gefahren bin und deshalb durch die Schweiz 'mußte', sind wir auch an Bern vorbeigefahren.
Ich hab' mir noch gedacht, fährst'e kurz mal bei Himmalayian vorbei um mit ihm mal 'en Bierchen   zu kippen, hab' das aber doch gelassen ... es war schon 4 Uhr    (nachts).

Das mit den 50° im Schatten kann ich 'nachfühlen',    war in 1998 mal in Tunesien.  An biken war da bei tagsüber knapp 50° und nachts knapp 35° auch nicht zu denken.
Hast Du auch die ganze Zeit   'an der Flasche gehangen'?

Noch was, wo zum Teuf.. hast Du oder wer auch immer dieses Bild aufgenommen  , kommt mir so vor als ob ich das noch nie gesehen habe?

Grüße


----------



## Himalayian (22. Januar 2003)

Ich glaubs ja nicht jetzt fährt der Kerl durch Bern und kommt nicht mal bei mir vorbei .........ok. 4 Uhr morgens ist nicht wirklich die Zeit Besuch zu empfangen.Das nächstemal gibts aber keine Entschuldigung .....oder willst Du Dir meine Pisco und Tequilla
Sammlung entgehen lassen 

Das Bild wurde in Gyantse aufgenommen und das gute Teil heisst:"Kumbum Chorten" und ist eine Stupe (wie unschwer zu erkennen ist)
Da ist Dir aber echt was entgangen,wenn Du diese Stupa nicht gesehen hast.
Mann kann sogar bis auf die Kuppel steigen und dann hat man einen fantastischen Blick auf Gyantse.NOCH FRAGEN... 

Bist Du jetzt enttäuscht das ich auch Deutscher bin??? 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (22. Januar 2003)

Mmmh     lecker, Tequillalalalala.  

Hey das wäre doch wirklich 'en bisschen früh gewesen um vier.  Hätt' ich Deine Adresse gehabt,    hätte ich garantiert mal geklingelt.
Das mit der Stupa schockt mich jetzt,   die war doch bestimmt etwas außerhalb und oberhalb von Gyantse, Rtg. Schutzmauer, oder?  Das war bei uns sowieso 'en bisschen schei...,   immer dieser strenge Zeitplan und diese Hetze.  Man konnte sich ja kaum mal etwas richtig in Ruhe anschauen.  Das nächste Mal wenn ich nach Tibet komme, nehme ich mir auf jeden Fall mehr Zeit.
Wir haben uns in G. nur das Kloster in der 'Altstadt' angeschaut.

  Weshalb sollte ich denn enttäuscht sein, daß Du Deutscher bist???
Ich könnte jetzt mit Weltanschauung, Politik, u. u. u. anfangen, lasse das aber lieber... Prost!   

lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (23. Januar 2003)

Wir hatten diesen Stress nicht und das lag in erste Linie daran,das unsere Reiseleiterin einfach super war (salü Bea!!!)
Die hat sich die Zeit genommen uns alles zu zeigen.Ich habe sogar die eine oder andere Besichtigungstour ausgeschlagen weil ich schon soviele Stupas gesehen hatte.Für mich hat das absolut gestimmt,da war kein Zwang jeder konnte mehr oder weniger machen was er/sie wollte.
Aber du hast recht es war die Stupa die innerhalb der Schutzmauer stand.

Das mit dem Deutschsein war natürlich als Scherz gemeint. 
Sein wir mal ehrlich.....wer will im Urlaub schon auf seine Landsleute treffen!!!Aber wer nach Tibet fährt ist eher etwas anders "gestrickt" als der Durchschnitts Mallorca (Ballerman) Besucher.....stimmst oder habe ich recht 

Da häng ich doch glatt noch'n schönes Foto dran für die,die demnächst losziehen und Tibet erkunden.
Drepung Monastery oberhalb von Llhasa.....fette Sache oder 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## s-geronimo (23. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Kuckuck
> 
> Es gibt was Neues!! Schaut mal rein !
> ...



ich habe mich jetzt schon häufiger auf deiner neuen seite rumgetrieben.
immer weiter so !! 

planst du auch ein gästebuch???

gruß
ger nim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (24. Januar 2003)

Jep Himmalayian,

da hast'e Recht mit dem Urlaub und 'Malle'.  

Aber in dem Kloster auf Deinem Bild war ich auch, nur hatten wir da viiiiiiiiiel schöneres Wetter    als Ihr.  Wir haben auf der ellenlangen Mauer abgechillt, die Sonne und den Ausblick genossen. Ich wäre da gerne hochgebikt.

Seid Ihr eigentlich auch mal durch Chaos-Kathmandu gebikt?  Das war der absolute Overkill,  aber auch supergeil.   So'n Chaos, der Oberhammer.  Aber wie die das Chaos so 'geregelt' kriegen hat mich total beeindruckt - einfach nach dem Motto   'Laissez faire und durch'.  Wir sind nach Bakdapur oder wie das heißt gefahren, quer durch die ganze Stadt und nochmal drumherum, auch durch die Randbezirke.  War super interessant.  

Mal 'ne kurze Frage am Rande, kennst du die Berner Musikband 'Samael'?  

Grüße
lanciatore


----------



## redrace (24. Januar 2003)

HUHU 

Da bin ich wieder gibts was neues??

@  s-geronimo 



> planst du auch ein gästebuch???



Planen tu ich das schon nur fehlte mir bisher die Zeit!!

Gruß


----------



## Himalayian (24. Januar 2003)

Wir haben unsere Bikes in Kathmandu nichtmal ausgepackt.In dieser Stadt zu biken würde ich nicht gerade als Vergnügen bezeichnen.Ohne die Bikes konnte man sich so richtig auf die Stadt "einlassen" und auf Erkundung gehen.Es gibt soviele interessante Fotomotive also meine Kamera ist da heiss gelaufen 

Das Foto zeigt die Bodnath Stupa in Baktapur welche Ihr sicher auch besucht habt.Ein wirklich schönes Teil !!!Dort hab ich mich von der Gruppe abgeseilt und hab die einmalige Atmospäre genossen.....einfach geil 

.....ääääähmmm Schweizer Musikband....frag einfach nicht weiter.NULL Ahnung.Eigentlich hab ich die schweizer Sprache sehr gerne,aber wenn die Jungs anfangen zu singen biegen sich bei mir die Fussnägel.... 

Bist Du am Biken im Moment.....also richtig fit für den Frühling???
Ich gehe ja seit Oktober ins Fitnessstudio.....und Du wirst es nicht glauben,ich habe fünf Kilo zugenommen (nein es ist nicht Fett )....ich hoffe nur ,das mir das mein Bike nicht übel nimmt 



Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (24. Januar 2003)

Klar hab' ich mir die Bodnath-Stupa angeschaut, einmal tags und einmal abends   nach Sonnenuntergang.  Eigentlich war die geschlossen, aber unser Führer ist irgendwie trotzdem reingekommen.  War noch zehnmal besser  als bei Tag.

Die Fuzzis aus dieser Band singen englisch ...

Ich bin seit 3 Wochen kein Rad mehr gefahren,  da ich saumäßigen Streß in der Firma habe und momentan am Umziehen bin.
Den einzigen 'Sport', den ich momentan hinkriege ist ein wenig leichtes Krafttraining, so 20-30 Min. am Tag.  
Aber nächste Woche habe ich mir vorgenommen richtig anzufangen, dann aber ...  

Gruß
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (24. Januar 2003)

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit offiziell ins Wochenende. Es geht ins Berner Oberland zum Skifahren mit der ganzen Firma....fette Sache 

Das ganze aber nicht ohne noch n' Bild anzuhängen.
Strassenszene in Baktapur.Hier haben die Kühe noch Vorfahrt 

Have a nice weekend

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleaure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (24. Januar 2003)

HUHU

@Himalayian

Viel Spass und Hals und Beinbruchh!!    





> planst du auch ein gästebuch???



Ist seid heute online plus einiger neuer Bilder !!

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (28. Januar 2003)

Himmalayian,

viel Spaß auch!!

Wo ging's denn hin, 'vor die Haustür'??

Skiheil.  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (28. Januar 2003)

Wie gesagt wir waren im Berner Oberland (Schönried).Ist ca. ne
gute Stunde von Bern entfernt.War echt toll die "Veranstaltung"
und vor allem........DIE SONNE WAR DA 

[email protected] Deine Homepage hat echt Format,hab sie auch schon an ein paar Kollegen weiter "gelinkt".


Lanciatore:Hier ist noch eine Grossaufnahme von der Befestigungsmauer in Gyantse.Das Ding sieht schon echt heiss aus.Man fühlt sich direkt ins Mittelalter zurückversetzt.


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (30. Januar 2003)

Himmalayian,

noch alles dran?  Ich fühle mich nach dem Skiurlaub immer wie gerädert ...  

Kann man eigentlich auch die Festigungsmauer (Gyantse) besichtigen?  Die fand ich auch recht imposant, besonders weil das Gebiet da recht 'flach' war (oder??) und diese Mauer dort oben getrohnt hat, damit war sie lange Zeit im Blickfeld.  

lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (31. Januar 2003)

@Lanciatore:Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts gefunden was fehlen könnte Aber ich muss auch ehrlich sein,als gebürtiger "Flachlandtiroler" hab ich mich auf Skilanglauf beschränkt,was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist. 

Wir waren leider nicht auf der Mauer,wahrscheinlich aus Zeitgründen.Aber die Stupa war ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.Aber die Mauer ist wirklich imposant und die Aussicht von dort oben wäre sicher die Mühe wert dort hochzusteigen.
Na ja vielleicht ein anderes mal.

Wie siehts eigentlich bei den anderen aus.Habt Ihr Euch schon mal getroffen um Eure 2004 Tour zu besprechen???

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (31. Januar 2003)

> Wie siehts eigentlich bei den anderen aus.Habt Ihr Euch schon mal getroffen um Eure 2004 Tour zu besprechen???



HUHU

NEE, wir warten den März ab, da erfährt Pan wohl was genaueres weil da der vermeintliche Veranstalter nach Berlin kommt. Ich hoffe das es danach dann richtig an die Plannung geht!!

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (3. Februar 2003)

Hi zusammen,

heut' is mal wieder so'n richtiges S..wetter, Schneeregen, Wind.
Ich muß jetzt weg ...'
Ich glaube ich fahre die nächsten Tage mal für'ne Woche in den Süden, mal schaun'.  

Himmalayian, Du meinst also Langlauf ist konditionell auch nicht zu verachten.  
Dem kann ich nicht widersprechen, obwohl ich beim Skifahren auch ganz schön ins Schwitzen komme.   Du mußt wissen, ich hab' nie einen Kurs mitgemacht und mir alles über's Langlaufen beigebracht (früher habe ich viel Langlauf gemacht - bis zu 8 Std.).  Dadurch habe ich keine 'Technik', muß deshalb ganz schön 'schuften'.  
Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich auch sagen, daß Langlauf abwechslungsreicher als Abfahrt ist, besonders natürlich die Langlaufabfahrten mit vielen Kurven, natürlich ohne Loipen.  

Redrace, mir wird schon ganz zittrig,  wenn ich daran denke, daß ich, dank Euch wieder in den  Himmalayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa komme.   Wie lange ist's noch?   Circa 19-20 Monate, gel?!  

Also Freunde der dünnen Luft für heute verbleibe ich

mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (3. Februar 2003)

Lanciatore scheint heut echt gut drauf zu sein ...."verbleibe ich
mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung"  (gabs ne Lohnerhöhung )

Aber seine Bildersammlung scheint erschöpft zu sein,oder warum sonst gibts keine visuellen "Motivationsbrücken" mehr aus Hofheim. 

Ok dann muss halt wieder der "Schweizer" unter den Deutschen ran um für Unterhaltung zu sorgen 

So kurz vor'm Mittag wäre doch n Lunchfoto nicht schlecht,gell !!!
Relaxte Atmosphäre beim täglichen Lunch......kurz vor'm Everest Basecamp.


Gruss aus dem Schneewegtauenden Bern

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (4. Februar 2003)

Aha Himmalayian,

jetzt wird hier also massiv Stimmung  gegen mich gemacht. 
Na warte, spätestens am Wochenende wird's Bilder nur so 'regnen'    .  Aber irgendwie bin ich doch total im Nachteil. Alle meine Bilder können nicht dieses ultrakraße Hardcoreeierschauklerfoto aus Kathmandu aufwiegen, das Du mal reingesetzt hattest.
Naja trotzdem, ich versuch mein bestes.  
Das Lunchfoto ist ganz schön ... wie viele Frauen sind bei Euch eigentlich mitgefahren, ich seh' auf Deinen Bildern fast nur Frauen (das Eierschauklerfoto   natürlich ausgenommen)?  
PS. Dieser Thread wird nie sterben!!!

Grüße an alle Dünneluftbiker(innen) und alle Möchtegerndünneluftbiker(innen)  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (4. Februar 2003)

Wieso massiv Stimmung gegen Dich.......schliesslich musste ich ja einen Weg finden um Dir ein paar mehr Fotos rauszuquetchen Aber wie's aussieht hat's gewirkt......" Leider" bin ich die ganze nächste Woche in Italien und kann Deine neuen Fotos nicht betrachten ....was ich aber bei meiner Rückkehr nachholen werde.

Wir hatten drei Frauen dabei,wobei eine davon unsere Reiseleiterin war und die Drei waren echt gut drauf und haben
sicher auch zum guten Klima in der Gruppe beigetragen (nicht was Du jetzt denkst 

Um Dich noch mehr aus der Reserve zu locken häng ich noch ein leider zenzuriertes Bild von mir mit dran.Jetzt kannst Du fast nicht anders......jetzt musst Du n' paar echt gute Bilder uploaden.GOOD LUCK  

Das Bild wurde an unserem letzten Campground aufgenommen,da waren wir nur noch eine Tagesetappe entfernt von Kathmandu.



Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (4. Februar 2003)

@ Himalayian

Wenn ich mir so Dein letztes Bild betrachte fällt mir nur ein:

Auch Störche haben Waden!!    


Gruß


----------



## Himalayian (4. Februar 2003)

Storch ....lismmiff???

Irgendwie fehlt mir einfach die Fantasie........wie um Himmelswillen bringst Du meine Person mit einem Storch in Zusammenhang.....oder habe ich den roten Schnabel übersehen 


What ever.....


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (4. Februar 2003)

> wie um Himmelswillen bringst Du meine Person mit einem Storch in Zusammenhang



HUHU

Na die dünnen Waden!!    


Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (5. Februar 2003)

Erst der Eierschaukler und dann ... naja DU in fragwürdiger ... lassen wir das.
Eine Frage hätte ich dann doch noch:  Was habt Ihr eigentlich auf der Transhim sonst noch so gemacht??  
Ich für meinen Teil glaube ja, daß es da noch mehr 'solcher' Bilder gibt. 
Himmalayian, Dir sind doch sicherlich auch diese vielen  'Friseursalons'  aufgefallen ...
Hast Du Dir so einen auch mal von innen angeschaut?  Ich kann Dir sagen, wahnsinnig interessant!!!    
Isn't it?  

Gute Reise!  

Bis dann.
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (5. Februar 2003)

Ha, Redrace warte nur bis Du im Himalayia bist,dann wirst Du sagen,ach hät ich nur so dünne Wadl wie dr'Himalayian,dann hätte ich weniger Gewicht und könnte leichter den Berg hochkrampfen .....Wir sprechen uns wieder!!! "Dünne Waden....er nun wieder 

@Lanciatore:Was wir sonst noch so auf dem Tanshimalayia gemacht haben......na was schon......geradelt natürlich,was das beigelegte Foto ja eindrücklich veranschaulicht 

Friseursalons habe ich nur in Llhasa gesehen und hab nicht wirklich daran gedacht mich auf einen ihrer Friseursessel zu setzen." An meine Haare (oder was davon übrig ist ) lasse ich nur Wasser und CD" 
Jetzt hast Du mich aber neugierig gemacht......also her mit den Fotos......Lanciatore direkt nach dem Tibetischen Friseur......ich glaube das wollen alle sehen....Lanciatore,Lanciatore,Lanciatore...

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure but 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Pan (5. Februar 2003)

Das sieht ja richtig nach Erholungsurlaub aus!


----------



## lanciatore (6. Februar 2003)

Aber echt, Pan.

Wo war der Himalayian denn?  Erst dieses ...foto und jetzt dieses naja ausgelassene 'Mir-geht's- ja- soooooooo- gut-Foto'.  

Himalayian, in den 'Friseursalons' ging's nicht wirklich um's Haareschneiden!!  

Und ... wg. meiner Fotos.  So ausgelassene Fotos, wie Du sie hast, kann ich glaube ich nicht auftreiben.  Oder, warte mal, vielleicht ...  

Jo, bis denn  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (10. Februar 2003)

Hey Leute,

bitte bitte  schlachtet mich nicht,  aber ich hab' sie total vergessen, die Bilder.
Hab' irgendwie die Zeit nicht finden können  ... wo war die bloß  ??

Ich schaff's diese Woche aber ganz bestimmt.

Ave.  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (11. Februar 2003)

Welch eine Schande nicht mal mehr auf Lanciatore kann man sich verlassen  Da sitzt man einsam in seinem Hotelzimmer und loged sich voller Hoffnung in einen sonst interessanten Thread aber nichts.Gähnende Leere........ich bin am Boden zerstört. 
Mensch Du kannst mich doch nicht so hängen lassen.Ich bin zur Zeit in Florenz,da wimmelt es nur so von schönen Frauen ,da braucht ein Mann die Abwechslung also bitte schicke mir einige Himalaya Fotos,sonst komme ich hier noch auf schlechte Gedanken .  

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (11. Februar 2003)

> bitte schicke mir einige Himalaya Fotos



Genau ich brauche auch noch einige sonst wirds hier zu langweilig!! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (12. Februar 2003)

Hey, ich hab' jetzt'n richtig schlechtes Gewissen, Leute.
Z. Zt. habe ich aber 'en bisschen viel  um die Ohren.
Und Himmalayian,  Ci sono le bellissime ragazze in Firenze!! Ecco, fare, fare!  

Ok ok, ich lenk' nicht vom Thema ab.  
Ich setz' mich heute abend einsam und verlassen in mein kleines Kämmerlein und scanne die Fotos ein.   
Was man nicht alles macht  um diesen Thread hier 'am Leben zu erhalten'.  

Bis morgen dann.  
lanciatore


----------



## Pan (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lanciatore _
> *Ich setz' mich heute abend einsam und verlassen in mein kleines Kämmerlein und scanne die Fotos ein.
> *



Ja, nee, is schon klar!!

Bereits dreimal versprochen...

..hälst Du es mit Deinen Reiseankündigungen eben so!!?? 

Thinking of you, while bikin´ into thin air!!!


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

Hey Leute,

ralentare!!!
Langsam, mal 'en Gang runterschalten.  

Ich hab' mich gestern bis in die Nacht in der Firma rumgetrieben, erst bis 21 Uhr gearbeitet und dann bis 23 Uhr die Bilder eingescannt.  Jetzt aber bitte eine Runde Mitleid.  

Hier 'en paar Bildchen, was das ist brauch' ich glaube ich keinem von Euch sagen ...


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

Das war bei unserer Ankunft in Kathmandu.

Das Beste war, daß wir erst 45 Min.  auf dem Rollfeld, bei der Hitze warten mußten um dann Ewigkeiten diese schei.. Fragebogen ausfüllen mußten ... 

Alle waren so Erwartungsvoll ... gäähn


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

So geile Bilder wie der Himmalayian, hab' ich über unserem H-Cross nicht finden können ...  

Das war in Kathmandu


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

Das war auf unserer Fahrt vom Flughafen nach Kathmandu ...


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

Das war auf unserer Fahrt vom Flughafen nach Kathmandu ...
Das weiße sind diese Schals


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

naja, so toll war das Bild eigentlich nicht  

Hier das hab' ich auch kurz vor Lhasa aufgenommen ...


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

Hier noch eins vom Hotel 'Deutsch Home'  
Himmalayian, kennst Du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (13. Februar 2003)

@Lanciatore: Na siehste es geht doch. Manche Leute brauchen halt erst a bissl Druck und dann läufts wie geschmiert 
Also für "Nacheinundzwanziguhr Scans" sehen Deine Bilder aber echt gut aus.Keep going baby 
Frage:Wer ist den die blonde Dame die auf'm Rollfeld in Kathmandu von rechts ins Bild springt??? Da haste aber ne gute Motivation für die Tour gehabt,gell 

Hotel "Deutsch Home" kenn ich nicht wir haben in einem anderen
Hotel übernachtet.....frag mich nicht nach dem Namen 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (13. Februar 2003)

Halt!!!!! Ich hab noch mal nachgerechnet.Dr' Lanciatore hat 2 Stunden gebraucht um 5 Bilder einzuscannen Jetzt versteh ich auch warum Du immer so lange arbeiten musst (gemeinsein ist sooooo schön).
Aber das Everestfoto ist sooooooooooooo geil.....fast besser als Sex 
Man hier laufen echt nur heisse Frauen rum (bin immer noch in Florenz) und ich denke nur an den Himalaya.....ist doch echt krass oder .Der Virus steckt halt einfach zu tief drin!!!

Wir mussten auch 45 min. warten,aber dafür in Llhasa.Mensch da hast Du schon echt die Höhe gespürt.Ich kann mich noch erinnern,das es sehr heiss war und mir total schwindlig.Na ja aller Anfang ist schwer

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

Hier 'Meister Himmalayian',

ich reiß' mir 4 Beine aus und bekomme dann sowas zu hören  , na denn Prost.    Ich kipp mir gleich so richtig einen in die Birne damit's nicht soooooooo weh tut.  

Hey, ich habe an dem Abend 60 Bilder ?? eingescannt!!!
Wie hoch ist da die Frequenz?   1 Bild pro Minute und das ist bei diesem lahmen Mistding, das wir hier haben eine wahre Meisterleistung.     
Das dumme ist halt immer, daß ich die Bilder ins JPEG-Format umwandeln muß, das dauert halt auch nochmal.  

Naja, jetzt kann ich mich ja zurücklehnen, ich hab' ja jetzt  'en guten Vorrat angelegt.    

Also, Thin-air-in-bici-andarer, hier noch'n paar Bilder.

Noch aaans, Himmalayian, daß in Bella Italia die belissimasten Ragazze  bzw. Donne  rumrennen, ist ja nicht wirklich eine Neuigkeit, oder?  
Ja gut, in'dr Schwyz und auch in Dütschland gibt's auch hübsche Madels, gelle.  
Aber ... besser als Sex?  Kommt drauf an!  

Ok ok, wieder zum Thema ... das war unser erstes Zeltlager vor dem Paß, vor dem der Yamdrok is


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

So hier noch ein Bildchen vom Yamdrok, oben von dem Staudamm ...


----------



## lanciatore (13. Februar 2003)

Oh, eins merke ich gerade, hab mich ja verschrieben (NICHT VERRECHNET !!!!!)   
es ist natürlich eine Taktfrequenz von 0,5 Bildern /Min.  

Und nun Buona notte alle zusammen ...
Der Yamdrok am Abend, och wie scheeee, oder??


----------



## lanciatore (14. Februar 2003)

Moin, da bin isch widder, de lanciatore.

Das hier war unser 2. Zeltlagertag, trostlos war's, um die 0 bis -5° und Eisregen  mit ein wenig Hagel und noch 'en ausgewachsener Sturm dabei.  Man war das schweinekalt.  Als ich abends mit meinem 'Zimmergenossen' im Zelt lag haben wir uns nur noch gefragt wann das selbige denn wegfliegt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (14. Februar 2003)

Die Bildchen sind aus Gyantse, 'Altstadt' ... 
War ja irgendwie alles alt da, außer diesem Kommunsisten-Spiegelbau an der Eifallstraße


----------



## lanciatore (14. Februar 2003)

nochemal Gyantse.  Das war die Gyantser 'Rue' (Flaniermeile).


----------



## lanciatore (14. Februar 2003)

Nee, war's nicht wirklich ...  

Bis denn.  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (14. Februar 2003)

Aha,wie ich sehe wird in Hofheim hart gearbeitet,da muss ich mich wohl oder übel auch wieder ins Zeug legen um die anspruchsvolle Kundschaft zu befriedigen 

Hey Lanciatore,das Foto vom Yamdrok is allererste Sahne....unser erstes Zeltlager war auch irgendwo direkt am See.Einfach genial die Landschaft 

Man beachte beim Foto vom 2.Zeltlager,das das Toilettenzelt in gebührenden abstand zu den anderen Zelten steht.....warum eigentlich 
Gabs bei Euch auch soviele Leute die den "flotten Otto" hatten.
Man bei uns hab ich den armen Kerl bedauert der jeden Tag das Toilettenzelt ab-und aufbauen musste Wobei ich der einzige in der Gruppe war,der die 3Wochen mit voller Verstopfung durchgezogen hat 
Aber haste schon mal probiert nach hundert Kilometern in den Beinen ne viertel Stunde in der Hocke zu verbringen um einen abzuseilen....da kann ich nur sagen"Nur die harten kommen in den Garten 

OK Leute,mache mich jetzt wieder auf'n Weg in die Schweiz
wünsch Euch allen noch n schönes Wochenende.
See you on monday


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (16. Februar 2003)

Sooo, da bin ich wieder,

ja das mit dem Toilettenzelt stimmt, das stand immer ca. 10m  von den anderen Zelten.  War auch gut so, bei den Schlägen  und anderen Geräuschen,  die aus dieser Richtung kamen ...

Ich hatte nur fallweise Durchfall, aber wenn dann richtig.  Diese bisher nicht gekannten Massen, die sich ihren Weg in die Freiheit gebahnt haben ...  

Hier hab' ich noch ein Bild von der riesigen Festung bei Gyantse, links auf dem Bild weiter hinten, kann man sehen wie weit sich die Mauer hinzieht.


----------



## lanciatore (16. Februar 2003)

Das war ein Kloster in Lhasa, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
Das Dach soll aus purem Gold sein, naja ...


----------



## lanciatore (16. Februar 2003)

Das war ein Tempel in Gyantse ...


----------



## lanciatore (16. Februar 2003)

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Yamdrok, kurz nach dem Sonnenaufgang ... ach ja  

So, dann will ich mal wieder.

Bis dann.
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (17. Februar 2003)

Hi zusammen,

hier ist nochmal ein Foto vom 2. od. 3. Tourtag vom ersten 5000er Paß, das Wetter war beschissen - Nieselregen, Wind ...


----------



## lanciatore (17. Februar 2003)

Hier ein, wie ich finde schönes Bild von irgendeinem dieser vielen ausgetrockneten Flußbetten ...    

Bis dann.  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (18. Februar 2003)

Es ist einfach nur schön Lanciatores Fotos anzuschauen.Da darf ich aber auch nicht zurückstehen und muss auch wieder fleissig posten.
Was steht am Anfang jeder Reise......genau das Packen 
Und so sah es bei mir aus bevor ich die wichtigen und richtigen Teile im Rucksack waren.
Man beachte: 25 kg Freigepäck inklusive Bike.....die spinnen doch die Römer Aber irgendwie hats fast aufs Gramm hingehauen.
Na ja....schweizer Präzisionsarbeit halt 


Himalayian

No sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (19. Februar 2003)

Siehste, so'n Bild, vor meiner Abreise mit dem ganzen Mist, den ich mitgenommen habe, hab' ich nicht gemacht.  

 Ich weis nur noch, daß ich ewig viele Tüten hatte, eine für die Winterklamotten,  eine für die Sommerklamotten,  eine für die Schuhe, u.s.w. 

Oh mann, Himmalayian, die Vorfreude war doch fast das schönste an der ganzen Reise, oder?  Ich hab' mich gefreut wie'n kleines Kind auf das Christkind an Weihnachten ...  

Hier noch ein Bild von ca. 5000-5100m, ca. 200m unterhalb eines Passes, wie der heißt  weis ich aber nicht mehr, müßte ich auf der Karte schauen.  Auf jeden Fall ging mir an dieser Stelle mal wieder die 'Luft aus', wie immer auf dieser Höhe. 

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (19. Februar 2003)

Schei..., schau' Dir das  Bild an, da möchte man doch gerade reinhüpfen und Biken, biken, biken ...


----------



## Himalayian (19. Februar 2003)

Lanciatore ich glaube für Dich wirds Zeit wieder mal in den Himalaya zu gehen.....jetzt vergisst der gute Mann schon die Namen der Pässe (noch dazu den höchsten der Tour). 
Wusste garnicht,das die Luft in Hofheim so dünn ist....   

Natürlich handelt es sich hier um den Lhakpa La.......nur um das klarzustellen 

Foto:Gleicher Pass......noch etwas weiter unten.....aber sch****
kalt und der Kollege mit freien Waden.Na ja wenn's hilft 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (20. Februar 2003)

Ne ne, Himmalayian,

'Dein' Lhakpa kommt  viel früher.  Der Paß auf meinem Bild ... oh nee,  ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht an den Namen erinnern, kam irgendwann später.  Aber ich schau' heute abend mal auf der Karte.  

Das Bildchen sieht  auch nicht schlecht aus, oder? 

Grüße  
Lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (20. Februar 2003)

Hier noch ein Bild von der 'Rue' in Lhasa, direkt gegenüber des Potala aufgenommen.


----------



## Himalayian (20. Februar 2003)

Doch,doch mein lieber......Du schreibst ja selbst "Hier noch ein Bild von ca. 5000-5100m, ca. 200m unterhalb eines Passes".Und da der Lhakpa La auf 5220 liegt wird er es wohl auch sein.Nein ehrlich,ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher,weil ich genau an diesem Pass so richtig gelitten habe 
Aber was solls is ja nur'n Pass gell !!!! (aber dafür n'wirklich hoher  )

Hab auch noch n' Foto vom Potala,oder besser gesagt nur einen Teil davon.Schon imposant das gute Teil !!!

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (20. Februar 2003)

Ja gut, überredet, aber nicht so ganz überzeugt.  
Ist ja auch egal welcher Paß das war.  

Auf jeden Fall hat mich dieser Paß auch gut geschlaucht. Das war doch so, immer wieder hinter jeder Kurve hat man gedacht das hört endlich auf, aber es ging unerbittlich immer wieder weiter.
Man war ich platt, als ich oben war!!  

Hier noch ein schänes Bild vom Pottala.

Gruß  
Lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (21. Februar 2003)

Nein, das ist kein Biker der hier verbrannt wird. Das ist die offizielle Bestattungszeremonie in Nepal.Alle Verstorbenen werden aufgebart und dann im beisein der ganzen Familie
verbrannt.Es gibt verschiedene Verbrennungsplattformen,das hängt immer von der Kaste ab in der der Verstorbene aufgewachsen ist.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (22. Februar 2003)

Hier Himmalayian,

das gleiche Bild hab' ich auch, nur daß bei mir die Gliedmaßen es Toten nach der Zeremonie abstehen.
Naja, ich finde aber mit Toten ist das so'ne Sache.  Sowieso meiine ich war das ein bisschen abartig, daß überall die Touris da rumgafften, einschließlich meiner, die Totenfeier und das Leid der Angehörigen mit Film u. Foto festhielten.

Also ich fahre jetzt erstmal mit'nem dicken Hals  und leichtem Fiber  nach 'Malle' zum Biken.  Mal sehen, ob ich überhaupt zum  Biken komme.  Scheiß Erkältung.  

Hier noch ein Bildchen.  Wo das war?  Müßte ich mal wieder auf der Karte gucken.  Ich erwarte nun auf den Kommentar von Himmalayian, so á la 'War wohl sehr dünn die Luft in Tibet, oder?'

Grüße  
Lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (24. Februar 2003)

Na,dann hoffe ich nur das es Dir nicht so geht wie dem Typen auf'm Foto,der wartet nämlich auf seine Verbrennung.
Auf jedenfall erst ma gute Besserung und viel Spass beim Biken (man bin ich neidisch )
So schlimm fand ich das nicht mit dem fotografieren,hatte ja schliesslich ne 210mm "Kanone" dabei und da kann man schon eine gewisse Distanz waren.Aber grundsätzlich hast Du Recht,man muss einfach sehen,das man beim knipsen irgendwie unauffällig wirkt und da hilft ne lange Brennweite natürlich bestens. Ich habs immer so gemacht,das ich die Touris (war ja auch einer ) hab laufen lassen und ich selber bin immer in einem gewissen Abstand hinterher,somit war der Focus immer auf der grossen Gruppe und nicht auf mich direkt,was mir zum Teil wirklich schöne und spontane Fotos beschert hat.

Keine Ahnung wo das war,aber das sieht ziemlich nach Landwirtschaft aus und somit tippe ich auf das Ende der Reise,wo es schon bergab geht!!!Bin aber auch nicht wirklich sicher. 

Ich wünsch Euch allen ne schöne Woche

Gruss aus dem sonnigen Bern 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (3. März 2003)

HUHU

Ich bin ab Donnerstag zwei Wochen auf Zypern  !! Wenn es irgend etwas neues gibt dann bitte per email an mich!! 

Besten Dank!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (4. März 2003)

Hi Leute, 

da bin ich wieder, mittlerweile wieder gesundet.  War aber ein bisschen schei.., daß ich von So. bis Do. krank war und meine einzigsten Hobbys während dieser Zeit das Essen, Trinken und Mädels-Nachschauen war .

Aber danach ...  hab' ich mir mit den anderen so richtig die Kante gegeben 
Am Freitag waren's ca. 70 km, am Samstag 127 km und am Sonntag 131 km, wohlgemerkt mit reichlich Schotter- u. Geländeanteil.  

Tja, da hab' ich dann ja noch einiges an Std. auf dem Bike 'runtergejuckelt'.  

Eigentlich wollte ich in 2 Wochen nochmal für zwei Wochen nach Zypern, das fällt wg. einer Erkrankung meiner Urlaubsvertretung flach. So'ne Ka...  

Kann man aber echt gut biken, auf Malle, hätt' ich nicht gedacht!!
Natürlich war aus Alcudia, wo wir waren, der Anfahrtsweg immer recht lang, um die 30km.

Himmalayian,

das Blumenbuid habe ich mitten in Tibet aufgenommen und zwar war das kurz vor dem Dorf mit der Asphaltstraße, die ca. 2 km vor 
dem Dorf begonnen hat. A Buid hob i agehängt ...  

Adios und bis dann  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (4. März 2003)




----------



## Himalayian (4. März 2003)

Das is ja super,das der Lanciatore wieder fit ist.Na ja,das Mädel bringt einen schon wieder auf die Beine...wend weischt was I mein 

Ich bin im Moment voll im Stress,aber fürn Foto reichts allemale.
Weg vom Rongbuk Kloster zum Basecamp.

Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich

Und Tschüss

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (5. März 2003)

Hi 'Dünne-Luft-Biker',

das Foto von Dir, Himmalayian kann ich nicht so recht  zuordnen.  Kannst Du mir mal schreiben wo das genau war (bei Rongbuk, beim Flußübertritt, bei den aufgeschütteten Hügeln  oder beim Basecamp).

Ich hab' auch noch ein Foto angehängt ... muß irgendwo bei Tingri oder so gewesen sein  

Saluti.  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (5. März 2003)

Das Foto habe ich Richtung Rongbuk gemacht,also auf'm Rückweg
von den aufgeschütteten Hügeln zum Zelt camp (Rongbok)

Na ja,wie gut zu erkennen wird auch in Nepal (Baktapur) Pepsi
Cola getrunken.....na dann Prost allerseits 

Gruss aus dem extrem sonnigen Bern 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (7. März 2003)

Grüezi,

ja ja, einer dieser vielen Läden,  die für Kathmandu typisch sind.  Zuerst war ich mir sicher, daß der Laden auf Deinem Bild, der war bei dem wir einmal  unsere Getränke gekauft hatten.  Aber irgendwie sahen die alle fast  gleich aus. 

Ich fand aber dieses Bunte, Facettenreiche und natürlich dieses Chaos, das keinen störte  in Kathmandu so toll und interessant.

Naja, 2004 ... bis dann  Kathmandu  und hoffentlich ändert sich dort bis dahin nicht viel.  

Hier noch ein Paar typische Bilder von Kathmandu ...

Bis dann.  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (7. März 2003)

Noch oans ...


----------



## lanciatore (13. März 2003)

Hallo,

wo seid's Ihr denn??  

Hier noch 'en paar Bildchen, das erste habe ich irgendwann zu Beginn unserer Tour aufgenommen (weis ich wg. dem beschi...... Wetter), das zweite ist nicht aus den  Alpen, sondern i.d.N. des Grenzübergangs von Tibet nach Nepal.  

Saluti.  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (13. März 2003)

... das zweite ...


----------



## Himalayian (13. März 2003)

NA da wollen wir den Lanciatore doch nicht alleine "strampeln" lassen .Ich hab auch wieder mal ein paar freie Minuten um zu sehen was die "Dünneluftbiker" so machen.
Mal gucken ob ich nich auch noch n'Foto finde......ach ja da hab ich's ja.Der Traum aller Männer......Frauen beim waschen zu zuschauen .Die Hardcoreversion kann ich hier leider nicht zeigen   
Das Foto habe ich in Kathmandu bei einem Stadtbummel in Kathmandu "geschossen".

Ich wünsch Euch was
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (14. März 2003)

Net schlecht, und ... ich kann mir vorstellen, was auf Deinem anderen Foto so zu sehen ist   ...

Naja, hier nochmal ein 'Landschaftsbild' mit  Bergen halt ... 

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Bergfexl (19. März 2003)

Hallo Himalayian
bin über www.betzgi.ch, wo ein bigfoot auf das Forum da verweist auf euch gestossen, war selber schon mal vor glaub 10 jahren in Tibet unterwegs, allerdings nur per Trekking, Fotos find ich echt super, Frage was machst so im heurigen Sommer.
Bin ein Ösi *fg*. Fahr so 15000 km mit dem Radl allerdings nur mit dem Trekkingradl

Schönen Gruß vom Bergfexl


----------



## Bassi (20. März 2003)

Geile Story und noch geilere Bilder !!! Und ist ja unglaublich, das geht ja schon seit 5 Monaten !!!! 

Nur nicht den Mut verlieren, auf 7 kommt ihr noch ! 

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (20. März 2003)

Genau !!! 

Wo ist den der  Himmalayian abgelieben???

Naja, mach ich mal weiter mit den Bildchen, hier ist eins von unserem superkitschigen Hotel in Shigatse ... viele Fähnchen, schön bunt und glitzernde Fassaden ...


----------



## lanciatore (20. März 2003)

Hier noch ein Bild von einem unserer Mittagessen, wie immer, wenn in der Nähe eines Dorfes mit einem Menschenauflauf - man kam sich vor wie im Zoo, nur das wir dieses Mal die  'Tiere' waren ...


----------



## lanciatore (20. März 2003)

Hier ist noch ein Bild von unserer Wanderung in der Gletschermoräne des Mt.E, ca. 4-5 km hinter dem Basecamp ...

Mann, war das hoch da und die Luft so dünne, ich aber so dick - ich bin volle Kanne 'auseinandergegangen', wie ein sehr guter Hefeteig (nach dem 'Treiben').

Grüße  
lanciatrio


----------



## lanciatore (20. März 2003)

Gott, war das schön da ...     
1 1/2 Jahre noch ...


----------



## Himalayian (20. März 2003)

Hallo Leute

Also wenn der Lanciatore soooooo nach mir schreit,muss ich mich ganz einfach wiedermal melden.Sorry guys,im Moment ist voll der Stress angesagt da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum surfen 

Bergfexl:Schön das man uns auch in Austria empfängt ,aber jetzt mal ehrlich...15'000 km im Jahr...."bist Du ach deppert".Das is ja entschieden mehr als ich mit'm Auto mache.Respekt 
Dieses Jahr hab ich keine grossen Pläne was das Reisen betrifft.Erst im 2004 ist wieder vollles Programm geplant.Und ich bin echt heiss auf einen erneuten Trip nach Tibet.Hab erst gestern wieder meine Tibetbücher hervor genommen ...seufffzz.

Bassi: Was......seit 5 Monaten!!!!!.....seit 2001 sind wir online (ok mit Unterbrechung)und wie es aussieht haben wir immer noch genug zu erzählen und zum zeigen.

Ich wollte schon seit langem die Bilder von meiner Peru Tour zeigen und werde das auch demnächst mal machen.Seit Ihr einverstanden!!!!!!

Aber zuerst noch ein Bild aus Tibet.Fragt mich aber jetzt nicht nach dem Namen des kleinen Dorfes.Ich kann mich nur noch daran erinnern,das ich hier mit Steinen beworfen wurde 
Hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten noch schnell "abzudrücken"
  

Lanciatore:Ja genau,wir waren in dem selben Hotel in Shigathse,war aber nicht so schön geschmückt wie bei Euch... 
In diesem Hotel hab ich mir ne schöne 1h Massage verpassen lassen.......nach 80km waren mir das die 20$ aber auch wert 

Es grüsst Euch alle
aus dem sonnigen und "warmen" Bern

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (24. März 2003)

Aha Himmalayian,

Dich gibt's also auch noch .

Dein Bild kann ich nicht so genau zuordnen, naja vielleicht war ich, als ich da vorbeigefahren bin, mal wieder unterversorgt mit Sauerstoff ...

Das mit der Massage habe ich mir auch einmal 'angetan', war wirklich sein Geld wert ... aber wirklich  nur  die MASSAGE!!!

Hier noch was zum Thema FORTBEWEGUNG / VERKEHRSMITTEL der Landbevölkerung: 1. Old  school, 2. New  school

...


----------



## lanciatore (24. März 2003)

2.


----------



## lanciatore (24. März 2003)

Hier noch ein Schmankerl ...

Muß am ersten od. zweiten Tourtag gewesen sein.

Ciao u. bis dann.  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (25. März 2003)

Also Lanciatore,wenn ich hier von Massage rede,meine ich natürlich die Traditionelle Weise. 
Ich weiss nicht was für einer Massage Du gefröhnt hast,aber irgendwie klingt's nicht so seriös    Na ja ,nach drei Wochen Tibet kann man(n) schon mal schwach werden.Is ja alles nur menschlich 
Die Fortbewegungsmittelbilder (schönes Wort) sind wirklich sauber abgelichtet.Wer kann heute schon noch behaupten,"Ich fahre jeden Morgen mit'm Pferdefuhrwerk zur Arbeit,oder in die Schule"   

Hier noch'n Foto von unserer Motelunterkunft in Tingri.I'm Hintergrund sollte man eigentlich den Everest sehen,aber mein Scan gibt nicht mehr her.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (26. März 2003)

Du drehst mir die Worte  im Mund herum ...

Wo soll der Mt.E da auf Deinem Bild  sein? Ich seh'  nix.

Ihr habt also direkt in Tingri übernachtet, mmh ich glaube wir sind da durch gefahren und haben dann biwakiert, weiß aber nicht mehr so genau.
War das so'n schäbiges Hotel mit  runtergerissenen Gardinen und  fleckigen Bettgarnituren in so'nem kleinen Kaff, ein bisschen außerhalb???  Wenn's so war, haben wir da dann auch übernachtet.
Im Speisesaal ... waren da so riesig-große Tische mit noch größeren Portionen - ich hatte mir da erst 'ne Suppe als Vorspeise bestellt, dann ein Hähnchen und als Nachspeise noch so'n Teigkram.  Als die Suppe - eine 5-Liter-Schüssel - kam war mir klar was danach kommen sollte ... Das Hühnchen war wohl eher ein Atomhuhn gewesen, war wohl ein ganzes Kilo, oder warens noch mehr.
Übringens, das mit der Nachspeise habe ich mir dann verkniffen.

Hier noch ein Bildchen aus Kathmandu - schön voll da ...


----------



## lanciatore (26. März 2003)

Hier noch ein super langweiliges Bild, so als Rausschmeißer für heute ...

Ave.  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (26. März 2003)

Hier das erste Bild, hat wohl nicht so geklappt ...


----------



## Himalayian (26. März 2003)

Imagination,Lanciatore..........wenn man mit nem 24 mm Objective fotografiert kommt der Hintergrund nicht so zur Geltung.Aber der Everest war da.....ICH HAB IHN GESEHEN 
Also so schäbig war das Motel garnicht,hatten sogar TV....natürlich nur chinesisches Programm.Da war nämlich gerade Olympiade in Aussie Land.
By the way....auf'm Rückflug nach Zürich mit Zwischenhalt in Doha/Qatar haben wir noch Heike Drechsler getroffen.Das schlimme war,zu diesem Zeitpunkt wussten wir nichtmal das sie gewonnen hatte. 

Ich hänge noch'n Foto dran welches am Check-In in Zürich aufgenommen wurde.Mein fragender Blick....."Wie haben die anderen Ihre Bikes in die Plastiktütte bekommen" ist glaube ich nicht zu übersehen  Aber am Ende habs auch ich irgendwie geschaft.Ich kann Dir garnicht nicht sagen, was ich für ne Angst hatte in welchem Zustand unsere Bikes in Kathmandu ankommen.
Aber alles lief voll paleti  

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## s-geronimo (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lanciatore _
> *Hier noch ein super langweiliges Bild, so als Rausschmeißer für heute ...
> 
> Ave.
> lanciatore *



@lanciatore

so bilder können gar nicht langweilig sein

.... und glaubt ja nicht, ihr seid   alleine. wir beobachten euch   ganz genau


----------



## Himalayian (26. März 2003)

S-Geronimo - es mag ja sein das wir beobachtet werden,aber besser wäre doch, wenn ab und zu mal einer auch was postet. 
und nicht nur Lanciatore und ich.

Wie fühlt man sich eigentlich,wenn man auf 4500 völlig nackig ist.Ich glaube gegen diesen Kleinen sind wir alles totale Weicheier mit unseren Fleece und Goretex Jacken  

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (27. März 2003)

Genau, schreibt doch auch ein mal  mmmmh  huuu  haaa.
Was soll dieses mmmmh huuu haaa?  Mir  war halt so  danach.

Himmalayian, das mit den Plastiktüten sieht echt böse aus.  Obwohl ich nicht so'n Radfetischist bin - mein Rad is zerkratzt, hat Beulen, ich pflege es halt nicht so, wie manch ein anderer, ich fahre lieber Rad - finde ich das doch recht leichtsinnig, die Transportverpackungen so zu 'gestalten'  .  Ich habe meins mit Isolations-Schaumstoffrohren  'gepanzert'.

Hier noch ein Bild vom ersten Tourtag bei einem Dorf, ca. 40-50 km hinter Lhasa.  Ich wollte mich gerade umziehen, da der Regen aufgehört   hatte und die ERSTEN  SONNENSTRAHLEN (genau auf dem Bild  zu sehen) rauskamen - da wurde es dann gleich von unter 10°C innerhalb weniger Minuten knapp  20°C.  Habe gerade ein Foto von der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Straße gemacht und hörte dann schon die  'schreienden' Kinder.  Naja als die, knapp  10 dann um mich rum standen, bin ich bereits am ersten Tag um die 10 !!! Müsliriegel von meinen 40, die ich dabei hatte  losgeworden.  Es waren diese Schokodinger mit Kokosflocken  drauf, die haben denen vielleicht geschmeckt ... 2 Äpfel  bin ich auch noch losgeworden ...

Saluti.  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (27. März 2003)

Dieses Bild habe ich am 4. od. 5. Tourtag gemacht.
Die Kinder haben ganz massiv gebettelt, naja hatten ja kaum was zum anziehen, geschweige denn zu essen.

Da die alle gehustet hatten und erkältet waren, hab ich denen kurzerhand einige 'wirklich ultimativen' Echinacea-Lutschpastillen gegeben, die nach anfänglicher Skepsis reißenden Absatz gefunden haben.
Mir haben die Dinger über die gesamten 3 1/2 Wochen keine Erkältung beschert - ich war der einzige unserer Gruppe inkl. Begleiter, der die gesamte Tour gesund geblieben war.


----------



## redrace (27. März 2003)

> aber besser wäre doch, wenn ab und zu mal einer auch was postet.



HUHU

Was sollte ich denn so von mir geben?? Bei uns dauert es ja noch gut 1 1/2 Jahre bis wir was zu berichten haben. Wenn alles gut geht!!

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (28. März 2003)

@redrace

Halllllllo,

wie geht's, wie steht's (nicht falsch  verstehen!)?

Was heißt hier, wenn alles gut geht?  Wie sieht's denn so aus?  Wir bauen riesige  Gebäudekomplexe  auf Dich.

Bitte mach, daß im Herbst nächsten Jahres alles gut wird und wir  'Dünneluftbiker' endlich wieder unsere  dünne Luft, u.v.m. genießen können.

Hier noch ein Bild, aufgenommen in einem Kloster in Lhasa, mit Hinweis auf die uns allen bekannte  schreckliche Vergangenheit, die wohl für  viele Menschen in Tibet noch immer  andauert.

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (28. März 2003)

Leute,nur mal nicht nervös werden.Auch wenn's noch 1 1/2 Jahre sind.....Vorfreude ist doch immer noch die schönste Freude....nicht wahr nicht 

Und das die Sehnsucht auf diesen Trip ja nicht abbricht,werden Lanciatore und ich weiterhin posten....stimmt's!!!! 

Hier noch'n Foto aus Gyantse.In so 'ner Seitenstrasse hat da wirklich jeder seine Kuh direkt vor der Haustür angemacht.Das ist als ob man bei uns 400 Jahre zurückdrehen würde.Ist einfach nur eindrücklich.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (29. März 2003)

tja jungs,
muß wohl meine botschaft loswerden ....
es dauert nicht 1,5 jahre.....nein
es geht los in 3 wochen....
die mutter aller touren.....(na ja, oder die schwester der mutter....oder die freundin der mutter   usw) steht an....

die bekannte route, drei freunde, einige bekannte aus nepal,
die mit uns das durchziehen werden....wenn nichts dazwischen kommt  

die planerei hat endlich ein ende, jetzt gehts wie immer an die feinabstimmung, aber das brauch ich euch nicht erklären, was das heißt.....

und irgendwann im mai, so hoffe ich, kann auch ich mal ein paar kleine bilder einstreuen, nach dem motte....`wo war denn das gleich wieder`!!!!!!!!!

in diesem sinne

kalif

feel the pain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanciatore (31. März 2003)

@kalif

Hey,

ich würde gerne in Deiner Haut  stecken.  Viiiiiiel Spaß in Tibet und Nepal!!!  

@Himalayian

Durch diese Gassen sind wir auch 'flaniert'.  Fand ich schon ganz schön dekadent  dort mit unseren (mehr oder weniger) glänzenden HiTec-Bikes durchzulatschen, aber das war ja eigentlich fast  überall so.  Während man dort ist, wird einem das aber gar nicht so klar ... naja die ersten 3 Tage  vielleicht, dann aber bekommt man ein 'dickeres Fell'.

Wann geht's nochmal los????



Naja, bis denne.  
lanciatore

Ach ja, noch ein Bild ... mmmmh, nehmen wir mal das hier.

Die 'Skyline' von ääh, Ihr wisst schon ...


----------



## redrace (31. März 2003)

> Bitte mach, daß im Herbst nächsten Jahres alles gut wird und wir  'Dünneluftbiker' endlich wieder unsere  dünne Luft, u.v.m. genießen können.



Da musst du dich mal an *Pan*  halten der hat eigentlich die Beziehungen. Ich habe Ihm schon mal ne Mail geschickt aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Vielleicht ist er ja im Urlaub!!

Gruß


----------



## Himalayian (1. April 2003)

@kalif

Also dann kann ich Dir nur alles Gute wünschen und das immer genug Luft in Deinen Lungen ist (nicht nur im Schlauch) 
Und selbstverständlich erwarten wir,das Du uns mit einer umfangreichen Bildersammlung "beglückst" 
GOOD LUCK!!!

@Lanciatore

Wir sind nicht mit unseren Bikes durch diese Gassen gefahren,ganz einfach weil man zu Fuss viel mehr gesehen hat.Aber es stimmt unsere Bikes wurden auch bei jeder Gelegenheit bestaunt,angefasst etc.Ich fand es nicht dekadent,schliesslich war ich ja nicht dort um mein Bike auszustellen oder zu zeigen sondern einfach zum nur zum biken 

Wie auf dem Bild unschwer zu erkennen ist,wurden wir zum Teil sehr genau "inspiziert",sei es bei einer Pause,beim Lunch oder bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (1. April 2003)

.....aber dieser Kleine ist eher etwas schüchtern als neugirig.Ist aber auch kein Wunder bei all den Fremden um ihn herum 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (2. April 2003)

HUHU

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!! Pan hat sich gemeldet:

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort!!!!
Bin furchtbar im Streß momentan....aber zwischendurch immer am Ball...so
Himalaya-mäßig...gib mir noch drei-vier Wochen...dann wirds
konkreter...versprochen!!

Ich geb Dir noch länger Zeit!! Wir haben ja noch über 1 1/2 Jahre Zeit!!   

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (3. April 2003)

Hey, 

stimmt ja, sind ja noch fast 1 1/2 Jahre.  Puuuuh, na dann ...

In einem italienischen Forum, hatte ich kurz Kontakt mit jemandem, der so mal eben 'nen H-Cross machen wollte, mit der Planung hat er ca. 5-6 Mon. vorher begonnen und mich nach Route, Unterkünften u.s.w. ausgefragt.
Ziemlich cool, oder?

Naja, 'die Deutschen' halt, pardon und natürlich auch  'die Schweizer' immer muß alles perfekt oder zumindest fast perfekt sein ... muß es aber eigentlich nicht!

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (3. April 2003)

Schlechte Vorbereitung zahlt sich spätestens am erstem 5000er Pass aus. Ich glaube kaum das jemand in schlechtem Trainingszustand diese Tour "geniessen" kann,weil er meistens nur mit sich selber beschäftigt sein wird und meistens am Limit fährt und sich auch nicht so schnell wieder regeneriert.
Aber was solls,muss im Endeffect ja jeder selber wissen,mir hat die gute Vorbereitung auf jedenfall geholfen auch wenn ich sehr oft gelitten habe .

Hier noch'n Blick vom Potala Palast auf Llhasa.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (3. April 2003)

....und hier kommt das Foto!!!!


----------



## lanciatore (4. April 2003)

Ach ja  ...

Mir wird bei diesen Bildern ganz schwer ums Herzal    

Ich muß mal schau'n, ob ich hierzu noch 'en  Bildchen finde ... aaah ja,  hier hat mich einer am 1. Tag in Lhasa fotografiert, mir war an dem Tag so  speiübel, hatte  so'n Kopp und überhaupt ...
Naja, zumindest war's Wetter  super, das hat ja dann ein wenig 'entschädigt' für diese üblen  Qualen, die ich besonders die darauffolgende Nacht  durchlitten habe ... och, der Arme ...

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (4. April 2003)

Also LAnciatore wenn Du derjenige auf dem Foto bist,dann hast Du mein volles Mitleid. Mensch siehst Du mitgenommen aus.....und das ohne auf dem Bike gesessen zu haben
Aber wie gesagt:"Nur die Harten kommen in den GArten"
   

UNd so sah es bei unserer Ankunft in Llhasa Airport aus

Ich wünsch ein schönes Wochenende allerseits

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (8. April 2003)

Und die ganzen  Plastiktüten mit den  Bikes drinnen ...

Ja ja, die ersten Tage ging's mir wirklich beschi.... .  Hat sich angefühlt wie 'ne ausgewachsene Grippe mit allem drum und dran.  

Hier noch ein lustiges Bild ... das war unser  'Sockenmann' oder auch  'Unterhosenmann', aber das könnt' Ihr euch ja denken, wie das Bild vom  'Unterhosenmann' dann ausschaut. 

Bis dann und schönes WE.  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (8. April 2003)

Ich weiss nicht was Du gegen Plastiktüten hast,......ALDI hat doch auch welche    

Kannst Du mir mal sagen warum Dein Bikerkollege soviele Socken braucht,ich hatte nur drei Paar mit mir und das hat voll und ganz gereicht. 
Ich glaube der "Sockenmann" hatte ganz schön Probleme mit dem Gewicht......ich meine 25kg inclusive Bike,da biste schnell mal am Limit.....aber vielleicht hatte er ja alle Socken am Fuss gehabt,somit hatte es auch mehr Platz im Gepäck   

Wie versprochen zeig ich jetzt mal ein paar Fotos von meiner letztjährigen Perutour.

Ankunft Lima Airport,Gepäck verladen und ab ins Hotel......

Himalayian

No Sex No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (8. April 2003)

......und das war der Morgen danach.Abfahrt nach Huaraz (10h )

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (9. April 2003)

Der Bus sieht ja schon mal  richtig nobel aus.  War's denn hart, oder gegen den H-Cross eher 'leichte Kost'?

Tja, zum Thema 'Sockenmann', dieser hatte mehr Socken dabei, als wir alle zusammen  .  War aber ein ganz normaler Typ, naja durchgeknallt sind wir wohl alle ein wenig, aber alles in allem (fast) TOTAL  NORMAL  halt  !
Es war sehr lustig mit  Mr. Socks, hier ein Bild mit seiner  'Schnellfi....hose' oder sowas in der Art - die hat er dann weggeschmissen ... 

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (9. April 2003)

Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde ........man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts  
Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Busfahrten,noch dazu wenn sie 10h dauern. 
Die Perutour war für mich in der Hälfte zu Ende,weil mich irgendeine Magen/Darmgeschichte voll aus der Bahn geworfen hat.Bis ich mich wieder erholt hatte,war die Tour schon vorbei.
Aber ich kann ganz klar sagen,das die Llhasa/Kathmandu Tour um einiges Härter war und der Grund ist natürlich die Höhe.Die Perutour war im Durchschnitt so zwischen 2500 - 3000m und im Tibet waren wir meistens immer über 4000m.
Aber schön war's trotzdem 

Dieses mal hatten wir keine Plastiktüten was aber auch hiess,das Aufbauarbeit und Einbauarbeit um einiges länger gedauert haben als die Plastiktütenversion. 
Aber diese Bikeschachteln sind erstaunlich robust.Ich hab meine noch zusätzlich mit diesem braunen Paketklebeband 100% abgedeckt (das war vielleicht ne Arbeit ) aber es hatte sich gelohnt,den die Bikeschachtel sieht selbst nach dem Rücktransport noch aus wie neu.


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (9. April 2003)

....und das war kurz vor der Ankunft (gegen Abend) in Huaraz (3020m).

Iser nich schön der Sonnenuntergang...... 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (10. April 2003)

Gefällt mir, der Sonnenuntergang und besonders das, was man da hinten noch so sieht.  Phantastisch!!!    

Da könnte ich direkt schwach werden ...   

Und wie viele Etappen mit wie vielen KM u. HM (CIRCA!!) seid Ihr bzw.  die anderen gefahren?

Himmalayian, gib' uns mehr von diesen Bildern!!!!  

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (10. April 2003)

Wusst's ich's doch,das bei diesen Bilder der Lanciatore weich wird ,deshalb werd ich hier auch kräftig weiterposten 

Wir waren ca.2 Wochen (reine Radlzeit) unterwegs und HM-mässig ca.10'000m aber sicher bin ich nicht mehr.

Leider hatten wir bein Hinflug schon drei Stunden Verspätung so das wir unseren Anschlussflug in Dallas verpasst haben.Das hies dann eine Nacht im Hilton Airport Hotel verbringen.Und das ganze sah dann so aus...........

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (11. April 2003)

Ah, in Dallas bei den Cowboys, da kommt doch auch  Mr. Winchester  - Arsch mit Hut  her, gelle?

Wenn die Tour in nicht allzu großer Höhe (um 3.000m) gefahren wurde, dann stelle ich mir das ganze ja recht 'entspannt'  vor, isn't it?!

((((Übrigens, ich fahre am Sonntag meinen ersten Marathon in diesem Jahr - nur so als 'Randnotiz'))))

Gruezi und weiiiiiiiter mit de Bilder ...  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (11. April 2003)

Das Thema "Bush" will ich hier lieber nicht weiter disskutieren,reine Zeitverschwendung 

Du fährts also am Sonntag Deinen ersten Marathon in diesem Jahr......na dann viel Spass.Ich bin in meinem ganzen Leben noch keinen gefahren und verstehe auch immer noch nicht warum man soetwas macht( ich meine nach Zeit fahren).......please tell me!!!!   

Foto:Zeigt das typische Camp Setup mit Schlafzelten,Essenszelt und Küchenzelt.(Toilettenzelt war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht aufgebaut)  

Schönes Weekend
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (14. April 2003)

Salve!

Dein Bild, speziell die Farben sehen irgendwie komisch aus.  Wie ein Modell  oder so.  Sieht aber total  interessant aus, habe sowas in der Art noch nie gesehen.
Liegt's an der Kamera?  Hast Du das Bild mit Deiner High-Tech-Kamera gemacht oder mit so'ner  Wegwerfkamera???

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, daß wir uns hier im Forum von Politik eher distanzieren sollten, es geht hier ja  schließlich um eine  *DER  SCHÖNEN  DINGE  IM  LEBEN*  , nämlich *DAS   B I K E N*.
Die letzten Wochen hat sich in der Hinsicht bei mir aber so einiges an Agressionen angestaut, die ich ganz besonders an diesem Tag rauslassen mußte ...

Das mit dem Marathon is die ersten 4 Std. top  gelaufen, dann kam aber der  mit dem Hammer   ... muß ich jetzt noch weiterschreiben??

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (14. April 2003)

Man braucht nicht unbedingt ne Hightech Kamera um gute Bilder zu machen,aber auch umgekehrt heisst das nicht das Du mit ner Hightech Kamera automatisch gute Fotos machst.  
Viele Fotos sind leider immer so gegen Mittag aufgenommen wurden und da steht die Sonne halt nicht unbedingt günstig. 

Nur mal keine Angst Lanciatore....aus Niederlagen wird man stark  ....und immerhin liefen ja die ersten 4 h super. 
Bin gestern auch gut 4 Stunden unterwegs gewesen, bin aber nicht nach Zeit gefahren ......4h/ 70km/1600HM....is ja auch net so schlecht,gel 

Hier noch'n Foto von einem anderen Camp....war so gegen 8:00 und die Sonne war schon mächtig fit.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (14. April 2003)

......und so sah unser Toilettenzelt aus.....nach obenhin offen .....leider bin ich zu oft da drin gewesen 
Durchfall kann so riiiiiiichtig mühsam werden,vorallem weil Du nie weisst,ob Du jetzt "einen fahren" lassen darfst,oder ob Du es besser sein lässt......   !!! Da ist der Spruch "Ein Königreich für mein eigenes Klo" garnicht so weit hergeholt 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## s-geronimo (15. April 2003)

bei euren fotos bekommt man fernweh; beim anblick von dem toilettenzelt eher nicht        


macht ruhig weiter so...


----------



## Himalayian (15. April 2003)

....ahhhhhh da gibts noch jemand anderen als Lanciatore and mir   

Foto:So sieht einer aus der 39°C Fiber und brutalsten Durchfall
hat (selbst das Lachen viel schwer )
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Tour schon zu Ende für mich,schade,aber Landschaftsmässig gleichwohl fantastisch....oder  (ca.4500 m und höchster Pass der Tour)

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (16. April 2003)

Das mit dem Durchfall kann ich gut nachvollziehen, hatte das auch immer mal beim H-Cross ... meint man gar nicht was da manchmal so alles 'rauskam'  

Also, die Landschaft ist ja wirklich der  Wahnsinn, ich glaube da muß ich auch mal hin.  Bitte noch 'en paar Bildcher. 

Von den Temperaturen war's da wohl auch ein wenig  wärmer, als in Tibet, speziell Rongbuk (bis -17°C  nachts u. tags höchstens +10°C ) oder??  Naja, war ja auch ein  bisschen höher, das Ganze.

Is, glaube ich nicht so richtig zu vergleichen, das ganze, oder??

Gruß und  gute Besserung, äh  das Bild mit Dir weckt halt so'n bisschen Mitleid, sieht wirklich nicht gut aus...  
Lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (16. April 2003)

Ja,ja ich weiss,wer den Schaden hat muss für den Spott nicht sorgen  
Die Temperaturen waren im Vergleich zu Tibet eher moderat,aber die Temperaturunterschiede waren voll krass.Morgens so mit 5-10°C gestartet und am Mittag hab ich mal 40°C gemessen und da kriegst Du dann doch voll den Brenner 

Man kann es wirklich nicht vergleichen,aber zu empfehlen ist diese Tour allemale,schon alleine wegen der Landschaft und der Leute wegen. 

Ich gebs ja zu,wenn einer mit'm kurzen shirt bei 40°C unterwegs is,iser selber schuld wenn er n' heisses Fell bekommt   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (16. April 2003)

......STRIKE......jetzt hab ich mir gerade dass 300 Posting gesichert.Man bin ich gut    

Und damit keine Langeweile aufkommt,hier noch'n "Selbstporträt vom Künstler".
Irgendwo in Peru in der "Cordilera Blanca".

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (16. April 2003)

Hi Jungens,

Euer Thread ist ja einsame Spitze! gerade war´s noch 9h und jetzt sind schon 2 Std vorbei  

war im März zwischen Taltal im Norden Chiles am Meer und Cusco in Peru unterwegs. Über zahllose Pässe bis 4700m. Alles mit dem MTB aber ganz klassisch ungefedert und ohne Supporttruck. Wobei die weibliche Begleitung auch was für sich hätte  

Tibet steht im September/Oktober 2004 auf dem Plan.

als Appetizer für Südamerika mein Radl auf einem namenlosen Pass zwischen den El Tatio Geysiren und San Pedro de Atacama auf 4550m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (17. April 2003)

Und da waren es schon Drei.........die posten Welcome on board Chouca.
Alle die so unterwegs sind wie Du haben meinen vollsten Respekt,ich meine ein 20 kg Bike bis auf 4700m hoch zustemmen ist sicher eine Herausvorderung 
Wie lange warst Du den unterwegs und hats auch Begleiter (-rinnen) gehabt??
Uebrigens: BITTE fleissig Bilder weiter posten,mich interessiert das "brennend"

Hier noch was zum Thema "Sich einen Brenner holen".Man beachte die typischen Bikeroberarme 
Na ja irgendein Andenken musste ich ja schliesslich mit nach Hause nehmen   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (17. April 2003)

Hi Himalayan,

das Bike war da leicht, weil ohne Wasser. 

Aber 20kg Gepäck waren immer min. dabei. (Zelt, Schlafsack, Küche, die Bergschuhe - war ja auch zum Wandern unterwegs etc.)

in der Atacama waren meist noch bis zu 15 Liter Wasser obendrauf. Essen war nie das Problem.

ich war 3 Monate von Punta Arenas ganz im Süden Patagoniens bis nach Cusco/Peru. Und das Beste war die Strecke zwischen Taltal und Antofagasta. Links der dunkelblaue Pazifik und rechts die bis zu 3000m hohe Küsten Kordillere. Und 2 Tage lang kein Verkehr.  

nur die Piste ließ über weite Strecken zu Wünschen übrig  

so gings 2000HM bergauf


----------



## chouca (17. April 2003)

das mit dem Bild hochladen hat mich jetzt so angestrengt, dass ich prompt die Begleiterin vergessen habe. Aber die musste leider nach einer Woche wieder heim. 

unterwegs noch den Thomas aus Kempten getroffen, der für ein paar Tage auf der Careterra Austral in die gleiche Richtung gefahren ist. Aber dann haben wir uns wieder verloren. 

zu zweit wars einfach witziger...


----------



## Himalayian (17. April 2003)

Klar doch......mit 20kg hab ich natürlich nicht das Bike alleine gemeint....aber mit Gepäck hast Du's sicher locker erreicht. 

Also die Strasse sieht schon ganz nach "Schüttelstrecke" aus und das alles ohne Federung....Respekt. Hat Dich Dein Hintern immer noch gerne???  

Zu welcher Zeit warst Du unterwegs und wie war das Wetter so???

Also ein Foto von Deiner Begleiterin wollen wir jetzt aber sehen,wenn Du uns schon auf den Geschmack gebracht hast 

Bei uns waren die Temperaturen zeitweise wirklich krass (bis 40°C) und da war jedes schattiges Plätzchen Gold wert.
Foto:Unsere Gruppe beim Lunch

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## s-geronimo (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chouca _
> *das mit dem Bild hochladen hat mich jetzt so angestrengt, dass ich prompt die Begleiterin vergessen habe. Aber die musste leider nach einer Woche wieder heim.
> 
> unterwegs noch den Thomas aus Kempten getroffen, der für ein paar Tage auf der Careterra Austral in die gleiche Richtung gefahren ist. Aber dann haben wir uns wieder verloren.
> ...



... und sonst ganz alleine unterwegs   

respekt !!! ich denke, sich da zu motivieren fällt sicher auch manchmal schwer.

gruß
ger nim


----------



## chouca (17. April 2003)

hui da schauts ja schee aus...   

der Hintern hat halt jetzt ein paar Schwielen mehr. Aber gern hat er mich immer noch  

klar wars heiss, von 12h bis 5h habe ich die Zeit im Schatten verbracht. Aber es ist trockene Hitze und damit gut erträglich. 
Auf der Ruta 1 war ich aber 2x kurz vorm Hitzekoller. 

Und oberhalb von 3000m ists egal. Da wirds nicht wärmer wie 15C. Besser den Sunblocker nicht vergessen. 

super genial wäre die Strecke zwischen San Pedro über die Lagunen und den riesen Salar nach Uyuni. Sind 400km immer zwischen 3800 und 5000m. Ich war aber leider während der kurzen Regenzeit dort und der Salar stand unter 10cm Wasser, das salzgesättigt ist...

wo warst Du denn genau in Peru? ich fand die Strecke am Lago Titicaca entlang nämlich eher öde und den Verkehr und die Köter superätzend.

2 Bilder: 

1. Laguna Verde mit dem Licancabur


----------



## chouca (17. April 2003)

2. Bildchen: der trockene Teil vom Salar, steht im März/April bis zu 10cm unter Wasser.


----------



## lanciatore (17. April 2003)

Hi zusammen,

die Bilder sind wirklich wahnsinnig geil.  Über kurz oder lang muß ich auch mal in diese Gegend, obwohl mich diese teilw. wohl unterträgliche Hitze ein wenig abschreckt.

Und Chouca, daß Du (fast) das ganze ohne Begleitung durchgezogen hast und alles selbst rumgeschleppt hast - RESPEKT!!!!

Auf unserem H-Cross sind uns auch zwei Packtaschen-Radler begegnet, habe mich mit denen 'ne halbe Std. unterhalten und dabei festgestellt, daß Du mind. doppelt so lange brauchst, als ohne Gepäcktransport, etc.
Außerdem das Zeltaufbauen, kochen ...

Natürlich, denke ich, ist der Erlebniswert viel viel höher, aber ganz alleine??

ALLE  ACHTUNG, Chouka!!!

Wünsche Euch schöne Feiertage und erzählt weiter über Südamerika und seine Schönheiten.  Interessiert mich brennend.

Saluti.
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (17. April 2003)

Fette Sache Deine Fotos......echt geil 
Das Foto von diesem Salzsee hab ich schon in verschiedenen
Publikationen gesehen und ich finde die Einfachheit hat irgendetwas besonderes. 

Ich war nur in Peru unterwegs.Ausgangs und Endstation war Huaraz.Leider nur drei Wochen und nicht drei Monate wie Du.


Und so sahen die Trails bei uns aus (aus der Ferne )

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (17. April 2003)

@ s-geronimo: das mit der Motivation ergibt sich von alleine bei der Landschaft und ausserdem hatte ich einen Rückflug gebucht, musste ja heim zu Frau und Mine (Kohle schaufeln für den näxten Trip)  

@ lanciatore: das mit der Hitze ist echt nicht schlimm, da sind 30C viel angenehmer als 25C in Mitteleuropa, die Luftfeuchtigkeit liegt immer zwischen 10 und 20% und nachmittags geht immer Wind.

die 4 Tage mit der Gruppe auf dem Inka Trail waren genug von Gruppenreisen für meine Zeit. Ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Da entscheide ich lieber für mich wann ich aufbreche, wohin ich heute  fahre, wann ich esse (am liebsten immer  ) und wo ich mein Zelt aufbaue. Und wenn einer schnarcht, dann bin ichs nur selber  

@ Himalayan: ich glaub ich muss mein Perubild ändern, da im Norden schaut ja richtig geil aus. Am Titicacasee hats mich schon manchmal tierisch angek****. 

Siehe: http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com/m...1&messid=750834&STARTPAGE=1&parentid=0&from=1

Die Reisezeit ist in Chiles Norden egal. Im Sommer ist es etwas wärmer (ca. 30C tagsüber und 15C nachts) und im Winter etwas kälter (ca. 25C tagüber und 5C nachts). In der Höhe natürlich weniger, ca. 6°/1000m. Obs regnet hängt von El Ninjo ab. Wenn dann schüttet es in Massen, aber das halt nur alle 5 - 10 Jahre.

Ich war da von Weihnachten 2002 bis Ende März 2003 unterwegs.

so und jetzt noch was schönes zum Träumen, der erste Pass auf 4000m.


----------



## Himalayian (17. April 2003)

Sau geil,da möchte ich auch gerne mal durchfahren.... 

Ich habe den Link den Du geschickt hast mal kurz durchgelesen und wie's aussieht bist Du mit Deinen Aussagen nicht so gut angekommen.Es gibt zwei Dinge wo ich Dir 100% zustimme und das sind die Hunde und der Abfall.
Die Hunde waren zum Teil extrem agressive,es gab sogar Stürze in unserer Gruppe.Wir hatten zwei Ultraschallgeräte dabei und die haben gewirkt,leider nur wenn Du unmittelbar dahinter gefahren bist.Ich hab mich immer mit einem gezielten Spritzer aus meiner Wasserflasche gewehrt und das hat auch ganz gut funktioniert.
Das zweite wäre der Abfall:Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen,warum es automatisch von Abfall nur so wimmeln muss "nur" weil ich arm und nicht "reich" bin.
Als wir mit dem Bus zurück nach Lima sind, haben wir in den Vororten Müllberge gesehen,die Dein Vorstellungsvermögen sprengen.Ich war in vielen Ländern in Südamerika,aber Peru war mit Abstand das schmutzigste,aber die Leute sind alle freundlich und angenehm um Umgang.

Hier noch was herziges.....das ist Natalie und ich finde sie einfach nur "Schnuselig".Sie kam zu unserem Camp mit ihrem kleinen Hund aber nicht um zu betteln (sie hat aber trotzdem etwas bekommen) sondern nur aus Neugier.Wenn Du so in Ihr Gesicht geschaut hast,war es fast unmöglich Ihr etwas abzuschlagen.


Ich wünsch Euch alles ein Super Osterfest (keine blauen Eier  )und viel Sonne zum Biken.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (17. April 2003)

und wie war das in Tibet? mit den Hunden soll das da ja noch schlimmer sein. 

bin am Titicacasee 2x vom Rad gefallen und einmal in die Hand gebissen worden. Das Mistvieh hatte zum Glück keine Tollwut. 

@Himalayan: das mit dem Wasser spritzen hat die Köter in Südamerika überhaupt nicht gestört. Ich hätte Benzin nehmen sollen, ist billig und effektiv. Von Steinen sind sie auch nicht zu beeindrucken, es sei denn, die Steine sind richtig gross. Aber es nervt alle 5km anhalten zu müssen, um sowas aufzusammeln. Hatte zum Schluss mein Zeltgestänge quer auf dem Lenker liegen.

das mit dem Verkehr war nur zwischen Desaquadero (Grenze zu Bolivien) und Juliaca so schlimm (200km) und in Juliaca habe ich den thread im Thorn Tree gestartet.  Dass sich von solchen Aussagen natürlich Peruaner auf die Füsse getreten fühlen, war mir klar. Aber vielleicht denkt jetzt einer mehr drüber nach, bevor er seinen Müll aus dem Fenster wirft. 

Das mit dem Rassismus kriegt man auch nur auf dem Rad mit, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Beim Auto/Bus fahren hört mans nicht und bei einer Radgruppe trauen sie sich einfach nicht was zu sagen, weil sie sofort eins aufs Maul bekommen würden.  und zu recht!


----------



## lanciatore (17. April 2003)

Absolut fette Bilder!!!!

Ich bin sprachlos.

Bis dann Leute
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (22. April 2003)

Hallo Leute

Na seid Ihr alle schön am Eiersuchen gewesen Ich war mehr am Eierschauckeln........na Ihr wisst schon.......biken natürlich.Bei dem Wetter war das aber auch schon fast Pflicht 

@Chouca:Im Tibet hatten wir überhaupt keine Probleme mit Hunden,da hat mich mehr die z.T.aggressive Bettlerei gestört.
Peru war da absolut extrem.Vorallem bei den Abfahrten durch die Dörfer,da lagen die Hunde meistens im Schatten und wenn wir vorbei sausten sprangen die aus dem Schatten hervor und man konnte nur noch hoffen das man heil durch kam.
Aber auch wenns bergauf durch die Dörfer ging,warst du immer voll angespannt und hast darauf gewartet,das der nächste Köter gleich zum Angriff ansetzt. Das konnte einem die Lust am biken schon ein bisschen dämpfen.

Hier noch ein anderer Eindruck,wie unsere Trails aussahen....da machte der Downhill echt Spass...... 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (22. April 2003)

ja fett! wie war denn der Pistenbelag?

das schlägt ja noch den Downhill von El Tatio nach San Pedro. 2100 HM bergab. Da musste ich eine halbe Stunde Zwangspause einlegen, weil die Felgen geglüht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (22. April 2003)

....hauptsächlich gravel & sand,aber war natürlich einfacher mit Bike ohne Gepäck 

Ich weiss garnicht ob ich das Foto schon mal gezeigt habe,es zeigt einen Trail Rund um Huaraz,den haben wir als Akklimatisierungs Tour gebraucht.Aber der gravel & sand ist gut zu erkennen.   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (22. April 2003)

....hey Lanciatore wo bleiben die Himalayia Foto's???
Don't give up........ ........keep posting 

Wahre Männer fahren Hardtail.......local Hero 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (22. April 2003)

selten so gelacht!  

vor allem das Schuhwerk...

aber so isses halt aufm Land. Und der hat schon ein MTB, nicht so wie 99% chinesische Billigheimer mit Vollgummireifen


----------



## chouca (22. April 2003)

Hi Himalayian,

viel besser sind die Pisten in Chile auch nicht.  

und Hardtails fahren da auch rum  

meiner einer auf 3000m. Zählt das noch unter High Altitude oder muss ich jetzt einen Desert thread öffnen?  

ob der auch auf 300+ comments kommt?


----------



## s-geronimo (22. April 2003)

eure bilder sind echt geil. die landschaftsbilder nehme ich immer als hintergrundbilder.
im augenblick kann ich mich aber gar nicht mehr entscheiden, welches ich nehmen soll.....  

gruß
ger nim


----------



## Himalayian (22. April 2003)

....und Weicheier fahren Fully.....und noch dazu auf Asphalt  

Sorry Chouca aber 3000m gehören auch in die "Weicheier Zone" ,aber Du hast den "Selbstbefördungsgepäck Bonus" 
(Hat er aber ge****t eingeschädelt )
Nur keine Angst bei uns bist Du absolut richtig 

@ s-geronimo: Nimm doch jeden Tag ein anderes.....Auswahl hast Du ja genug.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (22. April 2003)

@ Himalayian:

wolltest auch noch auf den Oberarmen ne gesunde Farbe oder warum schaust so gequält? 

cheers @ all

.


----------



## Himalayian (22. April 2003)

Ich weiss,das Foto sieht extrem gestellt aus.......ist es auch.  
Aber was macht man(n) nicht alles um sich selber in den Mittelpunkt zu rücken. 

Gruss allerseits

Himalayian

No sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## cassiopeia (22. April 2003)

hio

ist sehr interessant was hier so zu lesen ist  

Chouca sag mal  wie ist denn das so mit den satteltaschen zu fahren?
bestimmt besser als nur mit rucksack aufm rücken oder ? weil wir haben auch schon mal eine tour gemacht. jedoch nur schottlandrundreise und auch nur 3 wochen   das fanden meine wirbel hinterher aber nicht so gut  deswegen würde mich das mit den satteltaschen sehr interessieren.


und noch eine frage, wie anstrengend muss ich mir das vorstellen ihr sagt, das ihr immer ziemlich fertig wart  
so wie beim großglocknerkönig ? und das die ganze zeit ?

oder ist Nur die höhe das probelm


----------



## the_real_iflow (22. April 2003)

Servus Jungs! 
 Sehr netter Thread, macht Bock auf die nächste Tour... Vielleicht Tibet Sept/Okt 2004? ;-))) Hab mir gleich mal den Salzsee als Hintergrund eingerichtet.
 Solo fahren bringts! Habe eine Dreimonatstour durch Europa und Marokko (incl. Saharaabstecher) hinter mir und kann nur sagen, dass man als alleinreisender Radfahrer (der sein Gepäck selbst mitnimmt ;-)) einfach mehr respektiert wird und selteer unangenehm auffällt, was in fremden Kulturen ja schon mal passieren kann. Man muss seinen Mitfahrer schon sehr genau aussuchen, denn nach einer Woche ohne Dusche in einem Zelt sollte man ihn schon mögen... Mit seinem Bruder könnte man´s mal probieren ;-)) 
 Ein Bild würde ich ja gerne annhängen, mich hat nur meine Kamera ausgetrixt und 15 Diafilme komplett schwarz zurückgeliefert (heul! es lebe die Digitalfotographie!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cassiopeia _
> *Chouca sag mal  wie ist denn das so mit den satteltaschen zu fahren?
> 
> und noch eine frage, wie anstrengend muss ich mir das vorstellen ihr sagt, das ihr immer ziemlich fertig wart
> ...



@1: Satteltaschen ist viel angenehmer als Rucksack. Auf Teer ist die beste Art das Gepäck zu transportieren. Dein Allerwertester wirds Dir danken. 

Auf wirklich schlechten Pisten fühlt sich das Bike aber ziemlich leblos an. Da ist vielleicht ein Anhänger (Bobtrailer oder so) nicht das schlechteste. Allerdings soll der im Sand ätzend sein, aber da habe ich keine Erfahrungen.

@2: gewöhnt man sich dran. Man fährt ja nie im Maximalbereich, sondern immer nur im Grundlagenbereich. Am Anfang einer Tour halt weniger und wenn man fitter wird, halt dann mehr. Ich habe die längste Etappe (2000HH, 120km) am 6. Tag gefahren. Man muss halt nur aufpassen, nicht in ein Übertraining hineinzukommen.

@3: wenn Du Dir genügend Zeit zum Akklimatisieren lässt (hat bei mir ca. 2 Wochen gedauert) ist die Höhe fast kein Problem.


----------



## chouca (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schweddl _
> *Sehr netter Thread, macht Bock auf die nächste Tour... Vielleicht Tibet Sept/Okt 2004? ;-))) Hab mir gleich mal den Salzsee als Hintergrund eingerichtet.
> Solo fahren bringts! Habe eine Dreimonatstour durch Europa und Marokko (incl. Saharaabstecher) hinter mir und kann nur sagen, dass man als alleinreisender Radfahrer (der sein Gepäck selbst mitnimmt ;-)) einfach mehr respektiert wird und selteer unangenehm auffällt, was in fremden Kulturen ja schon mal passieren kann.
> Man muss seinen Mitfahrer schon sehr genau aussuchen, denn nach einer Woche ohne Dusche in einem Zelt sollte man ihn schon mögen... Mit seinem Bruder könnte man´s mal probieren ;-))
> Ein Bild würde ich ja gerne annhängen, mich hat nur meine Kamera ausgetrixt und 15 Diafilme komplett schwarz zurückgeliefert (heul! es lebe die Digitalfotographie!) *



danke für die Blumen!  

stimmt! vor allem wenn man alleine reist muss man Kontakt mit den Locals suchen, sonst wird man irgendwann komisch  

Mitfahrer zu finden, ist gar nicht so einfach. Selbst beim Bruder würde ich 2 Zelte mitnehmen wollen. Stell Dir vor, ihr müsst/wolt Euch trennen?  

die Digitalkameras haben noch andere Vorteile: Du kannst den Einheimischen unterwegs ihr Land auf dem kleinen Display zeigen, das sie meist nicht kennen. Die beste Art ins Gespräch zu kommen oder sich für eine Einladung zum Essen zu bedanken. Oder anderen Radlern zeigen wie die Strecke da ausschaut, wo Du herkommst. Und dann das Gewicht, was wiegen 20 Diafilme, was wiegen 2 CF Cards? Ich habe meine analoge Kamera nach dem Urlaub verkauft.

.


----------



## Himalayian (23. April 2003)

Was die Kameras betrifft würde ich keine Kompromisse machen auch wenns am Ende ins Gewicht geht,die besseren Resultate sinds mir wert.
Aber warum nicht noch ne kleine handliche Digitalkamera mitnehmen und sie bei den von Chouca beschriebenen Gelegenheiten einsetzten.

Apropo Gewicht,dieses Haus hats einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten und hat nachgegeben  

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (23. April 2003)

nochmal ich...

@Schweddl:

am besten fand ich am Salzsee ja die Inseln. Wie bei einem normalen See aber halt doch wieder ganz anders...


----------



## chouca (23. April 2003)

@ Himalayan:

oder gleich ne digitale SLR. Hab mir gerade die D100 geleistet.   

aber 800gr fürs Body alleine sind mir schon zu heftig auf dem Rad, bin halt ein alter Grammfuchser.   

Was mir bei den kleinen (in Südamerika hatte ich ne IXUS300 dabeigehabt) wirklich fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit nen Skyfilter aufzuschrauben. Die ganzen Blautöne kommen einfach total matschig rüber. Aber fürs Bilder zeigen mit nem Beamer reicht die 1600x1200 Auflösung vollkommen. Und wenn Sand ins Gehäuse kommt und die kleine über den Jordan geht, ists nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Himalayian (23. April 2003)

....tschuldigung.......digitale SRL......man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.
Aber für mich gilt immer noch......ANALOG RULES !!!!
Wenn ich was Digitales haben will kann ich ja auch eine CD-ROM zum Film bestellen,so geschehen mit meinen Perufotos.Du bekommst die bei Fuji in drei verschiedenen Auflösungen,klar kostet halt ca 15,-sfr. pro CD -ROM aber die Qualität ist auf höchstem Niveau (digital).Zusätzlich dazu hätte ich dan noch entweder meine Negative/Fotos oder Dias.

Aber ich glaube in diesem Punkt sind wir uns einig....Ladys in der Bikegruppe ist ganz klar ein Motivationspunkt 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (25. April 2003)

...was isn eigentlich mit Lanciatore los.....is der Kerl schon wieder in irgendeinem Trainingscamp auf den Kanaren   

Hier wiedermal ein Foto vom Himalayia.Eines unserer Camps und im Hintergrund zeigt sich irgendein 7000er,aber fragt mich nicht nach dem Namen 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (25. April 2003)

ihr habts ja luxuriös gelebt!

kein Wunder dass es da nicht mehr für ne SLR gereicht hat!  

ich würd nicht mehr auf analog zurückwollen. Ist halt so wie wenn de mal nen Fully gefahren hast...


----------



## Himalayian (25. April 2003)

....wie gesagt,man gönnt sich ja sonst nix 

Im 2000 war der Preis für diese Reise noch 1000,-sfr. günstiger als heute.Anyway.....analog rules!!!!

Du kannst die Digitalfotografie nicht mit Fullyfahren vergleichen,weil die Analogfotografie immer noch die Reference ist.Nothing get's close to a slide (Dia)


Jedem sein Fortbewegungsmittel 


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman44 (25. April 2003)

RESPEKT!!!  
*insträumenkommt*

Wirklich ein spitzen Thread. Leider bin ich erst heute darauf gestoßen und hab mich jetzt in 1 1/2 Stunden durch alle Beiträge gekämpft.  
Super Bilder und interessante News. Jetzt weiß ich habe ich wenigstens einen neuen Traum, welchen ich später verwirklichen möchte. Ich beneide euch schon um eure 2004er Tour ins Himalaya. Doch irgendwann komme ich auch  .
Macht weiter so. Habe bisher noch keinen  so interessanten und schönen (siehe Fotos) Thread gelesen wie den von euch.

MfG
Ironman44


----------



## Himalayian (25. April 2003)

Lob wird dankbar entgegengenommen und mit einem neuen Foto belohnt 

"Mein Stachel ist sooooo gross,aber der hinter mir hat einen der noch grösser ist".      

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (25. April 2003)

Hi Himalayian,

ich weiß - langsam könnten wir auch einen digital/analog Thread aufmachen,  

aber ein Kleinbild Dia (24x36mm) hat maximal 9 Megapixel Informationen unter idealen Bedingungen, mit einem Superobjektiv.

da sind die 6 von der D100 schon nah an den Grenzen meiner Objektive (1,8 28, 2,8 28-70) und das nervige Einscannen entfällt. 

und beim Diaabend kann nie wieder ein Diamagazin runterfallen. 

Schade eigentlich


----------



## Himalayian (25. April 2003)

Eigentlich möchte ich keinen neuen Thread eröffnen,aber ich bleibe dabei das ein Dia immer noch die Reference ist.
Auch Abzüge von Dia auf Ilfochrome Papier ist immer noch das Beste was Du haben kannst,leider geht die Tendenz immer mehr Richtung Digital......aber ich werde mich dieser Verwehren 

Und hier ist doch noch richtig Dynamik im Bild (analog eingefangen  )

Himalayian wünscht Euch allen ein super Wochenende

No sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## nimmersatt (25. April 2003)

Hey, der Thread ist ja klasse!
Fein anzusehen - bisher nur Passivleser will ich nu aber mal wissen, wie ihr das mit dem Strom und den Daten auf Reisen handhabt, wenns mal länger dauert.

Ich kann nur ein paar Fuss-Bilder aus der Cordillera Blanca beitragen, die Scans sind von lausiger Qualität (Durchlichtscanner, 200DM vor 5 oder 6 Jahren).

Fotografiert allerdings mit Leica R6 (vollmechanisch) und ich würd schon gern mal ein x-Megapixel Bild im Vergleich auf einer 2x2m Leinwand sehen!

Also das wird imho noch lange dauern, bis da digital mithalten kann! 
Und ich kann meinen kompletten Urlaub ohne Batterien überleben. 
Und mit der SLR kann ich halt ohne Verzögerung auf den Punkt auslösen - sehr wichtig für mich, der hauptsächlich in den Bergen fotografiert und den Radler/Klettere/Skifahrer genau dort auf dem Bild haben will, wo er auch sein soll.


----------



## nimmersatt (25. April 2003)

das meine ich mit "auf den Punkt" auslösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (25. April 2003)

erste Bild und folgendes sind von der Laguna Paron aufgenommen und zeigen den Huandoy (63xxm) - bis dahin kann man radeln (Stichtour)!


----------



## nimmersatt (25. April 2003)

und das ist die Laguna auf ca. 4900m


----------



## nimmersatt (25. April 2003)

und da wollten wir hin: Artesonraju 6025m


----------



## nimmersatt (25. April 2003)

derselbe Zapfen von der anderen Seite mit der üblichen Aufstiegsroute (SW-Wand)


----------



## nimmersatt (25. April 2003)

kurz unterhalb vom Gipfel, hinten rechts die zwei Huascaran Gipfel


----------



## chouca (26. April 2003)

willkommen im besten Thread aller Zeiten Nimmersatt. Die Bilder sind ja oberklasse! 

und das mit dem alten Scanner verzeihen wir Dir nochmal 

denn ein gescheiter Diascanner kostet immer noch genauso viel wie eine 6 Megapixel Kamera.

bist da echt mit dem Radl hingefahren? wie hast Du denn das mit der Bergausrüstung gemacht? (Schuhe, Steigeisen, Pickel etc.) die wiegt doch Tonnen...

grüsse

chouca

die Auslöseverzögerung gibts nicht mehr. Die D100 löst genauso schnell aus wie die F50, die ich vorher hatte. Das mit dem Stromverbrauch ist allerdings so eine Sache. Werde wohl eine kleine Solarzelle auf die nächste Tour mitnehmen.

und weils so schön war, ein Bildchen vom höchsten gletscherfreien Berg der Welt, steht im Norden Chiles rum, wo sonst? 

Llullaillaco 6740m:


----------



## nimmersatt (26. April 2003)

Nein, das war ein Missverständnis - man kann dorthin radeln, oder sich im Kleinbus fahren lassen, wie wir. Bei unserem Gepäck (Essen für 7 tage, den ganzen Eiskrempel, Zelt, Kocher, Klamotten.. Rucksack so mit etwa 25kg) wär das kein Spaß gewesen.


----------



## the_real_iflow (27. April 2003)

Hi Jungs! (und Mädels)
 Nix für ungut, aber habe mal ein Bild zum Thema "Downhill mit dem Hardtail" angehängt. Die Abfahrten auf Euren Bildern sind zwar sicher sehr geil, aber halt doch Abfahrten und keine DHs. Auf Weltreise (oder auch längere Touren) würde ich aber nie ein Fully mitnehmen, die Technik ist viel zu anfällig. Schon mal mit geplatztem Dämpfer in der Pampa gestanden?
 @Chouka: bin vom DH-Bike wieder aufs Hardtail umgestiegen, macht einiges mehr Laune. Wenn ich nicht will, dass es rappelt, fahr ich halt Straße. Wer entlegene Gegenden erkunden will, muss es Abends schon im Kreuz spüren. Sonst kannste ja gleich mit einem luftgefederten G-Modell hin. Sicher auch nicht ohne Reiz ;-) Aber mit dem Rad ist es halt "echt".


----------



## chouca (28. April 2003)

Du alte Labertasche. Des ist hier das Reisen, Routen und Reviere Forum. Und nicht das für Möchtegern Downhiller. 

Bilder vom Rockerpark in Todnau sind hier eindeutig Thema verfehlt, das liegt ja nur auf 1000m.


----------



## lanciatore (28. April 2003)

Hi Leudscher,

jetzt muß ich aber zweimal schauen,  ob ich im richtigen Thread gelandet bin.  Sind das hier die Downhill-Pages???  

@schweddl
Falls Du wirklich mal in den Himmalaya kommst und mit Hardtail fährst, dann kannst Du Dich ja nochmal  hier melden.
Ich hab' das nämlich mit Hardtail gemacht.  Die ersten Tage geht's ja noch mit den Waschbrettpisten (da bist Du bis zum Anschlag motiviert), am 5. bis 7. Tag geht Dir das  Gejuckel aber so auf den Sa.., daß Du nach 30-40 km alle paar KM mal 'ne  10-minütige Gehpause einlegst um nicht wahnsinnig zu werden.
Obwohl ich ein wirklich überzeugter Hardtail-Fahrer bin, beim nächsten Mal *fahre ich auf jeden Fall ein FULLY !!!* Ich kaufe mir deshalb  xtra eins!

@de Rest
Ich lasse mal diese im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes atemberaubend schönen Bilder auf mich wirken und 'lese Euch zu'.
Die Bilder  sind echt der Hammer !!! Macht' auf jeden Fall weiter, gelle. 

Muß mal schauen, ob ich auch noch 'en paar Bilder finde, dann leider nur vom Himmalaya.

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (28. April 2003)

@lanciatore: nur her damit, und wenn vom Himalaya umso besser.
Und der Schweddl ist halt einfach noch nie Piste mit Gepäck gefahren. Bis in die Sahara ist ja auch alles geteert. Interessant wirds ja erst dann 

und High Altitude ist meist ungeteert.  

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel:

der Paso Jama (4711m) auf der chilenischen Seite feinster Teer.


----------



## Himalayian (28. April 2003)

Was isn Jens los!!!!!Hier wird nicht Gedownhilled,hier gehts nur nach oben.......und zwar mit Fully  
Hab Llahsa-Kathmandu auch mit'm Hardtail gemacht und bin froh,das ich jetzt n Fully hab,nicht weil ich nicht mehr leidensfähig wäre,nein ich kann mich jetzt auf andere Dinge konzentrieren als z.B.auf Rückenweh,Kopfweh (Wellblech) etc.
I LOVE MY FULLY!!!!!
80% der Bikes auf solchen Touren sind mittlerweile Fullys und Probleme gibts nicht mehr als wie mit dem Hardtail.Es kommt halt immer auf die richtige Komponentenwahl an....nicht wahr nicht 
Und überhaupt Schweddl fahr mal mit Deinem Hardtail den 3000HM Downhill (nicht Abfahrt) im Himalayia und dann sprechen wir uns wieder......aber wie gesagt nur die harten kommen in den Garten 

@Nimmersatt:Leica R 6.......analog rules (Da kommt echt Neid auf )
Und was meinst Du mit " Hier wollten wir hin"......habt ihr den 6000er dann doch bestiegen???


Hier noch some " Animal Hardcore"....seen in Peru

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (28. April 2003)

Alpacas beim Poppen! 

ist des abgefahren.

danke Himalayian


----------



## Himalayian (28. April 2003)

....ich hätt natürlich noch'n paar andere "Fotos",aber die darf ich hier nicht zeigen   .....wie wärs dann mit dem,"Wer den Schaden (Durchfall) hat,muss für den Spott nicht sorgen".Kommt halt auch nicht alle Tage vor,das man beim "Big Business" fotografiert wird  

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Rtec (28. April 2003)

Hallo,

ja, so hohe Pässe haben schon ihren Reiz! Auch mich treibt es immer wieder in diese Gebiete.
Bin auch erst Anfang April aus Südamerika zurückgekommen.
Ansonsten schon entlang der Seidenstrasse durch China und
Pakistan.

@chouca
...eigentlich hätten wir uns treffen können. Wann bist Du
den Jama rauf-bzw. runtergefahren?

@Himalayian
...Du siehst, es gibt noch mehr Höhensüchtige

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## chouca (28. April 2003)

Hi Rainer,

hatte gehofft Euch in San Pedro zu treffen. Ich war vom 19. Februar bis zum 3. März dort. Den Paso Jama bin ich erst rauf *gähn* und dann wieder runter  gefahren. 

und von dort dann weiter über Uyuni -> La Paz -> Cusco.

nach Pakistan/China soll es im nächsten Herbst gehen 

aber diesen Sommer gehts wieder in die Fränkische zum Klettern 

grüsse nach Nernberch

chouca


----------



## the_real_iflow (28. April 2003)

Zum Thema Downhill mit dem Reiserad: die Abfahrt vom Atlas (2Passhöhe 2900) in die Sahara hatte auch ihren Reiz, größtenteils ungeteert und mit einer wilden Hundrotte im Rücken ist man gleich doppelt motiviert... Mit 25 kg Gepäck, Starrbike und -gabel. Aber mein Rücken ist halt auch noch ein paar Jahre jünger ;-)) Mal sehn, wenn (oder falls) ich mal Euer Alter erreicht habe, leiste ich mir vielleicht auch ein Reisefully. Bis dahin muss es ein Stahlrahmen mit dicken Reifen tun, so ein GERMANS wär schon nett. In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich jetzt mal eine Woche an den Gardasee zum schredden. Jaja, ich weiss, da gibt´s ja bloss 2000 HM, wie langweilig... Aber wenn man die vier mal am Tag fährt (bergab, versteht sich) hat man die längste Himalaya-Abfahrt auch getoppt.
 Losst euch ned, 
     S


----------



## chouca (29. April 2003)

die ersten paar Tage ging das bei mir auf der Piste ungefedert auch. Aber wenn Du nach ein paar Tagen Wellblech einen wunden A... hast, fängst doch an nachzudenken.  

und in China werdens min 3000km Piste sein 

mein White Power Dämpfer (ok mit Stahlfeder) am Juchem hält jetzt auch schon seit 7 Jahren. Dem würde ich auch sowas noch zutrauen. Nen Luft gefederten kannst zu Hause lassen.

@all: hat einer Erfahrungen mit Bobtrailers? dann könnte man die ganzen Taschen zu Hause lassen und bräuchte nur einen 60l Ortliebsack mit Trägern.


----------



## Rtec (29. April 2003)

Hallo chouca,

ich traf in San Pedro einen Schweizer mit Bob-Trailer (gefedert!). Er hatte auch die erwähnte Ortlieb-Tasche hintendrauf...
Bin auch am Überlegen, nächstes Mal so zu reisen. Einzig
die Aufnahme Rad-Trailer ist ihm gerissen (allerdings in Afrika).
Danach nochmals geschweisst, nun hälts.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (12. Mai 2003)

Da is man mal zwei Wochen nich da und schon bricht alles zusammen Wie wollen wir den die 1 1/2 Jahre bis zum nächsten grossen Trip über die Runden bringen,wenn hier keiner mehr postet.Sogar Lanciatore ist ausgestiegen (oder gibts Dich noch irgendwo da drausen )

Vielleicht muss ich ja nur einfach ein Foto dranhängen und schon läufts wieder....Hoff*   


Himalayian

No Sex, No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (13. Mai 2003)

alle auf die versprochenen Himalaya Bilder vom Lanciatore...

@himalayian: und wo hast Du Dich in den letzten 2 Wochen rumgetrieben? Kurztripp zum Höhentraining auf Teneriffa - oder wie


----------



## lanciatore (14. Mai 2003)

*Hey, tut mir leid, daß ich mich sooooooo lange nicht gemeldet habe!!!* 

Habe aber letztes WE meine Bilder nicht finden können - der Umzug.  Diese Schmach ...  

Hier erstmal ein Bild von dem Tempel oberhalb Lhasas ... 
so quasi als Versöhnungsgeste.


----------



## lanciatore (14. Mai 2003)

Hier ein Bildchen von irgendeinem Tempel - Innenansicht.

Das Beten der Mönche war immer wieder faszinierend anzuhören ... hmmmmmmmm hasalamasamala hmmmmmmm ...

Und immer das Vor und Zurück der Oberkörper ...


----------



## lanciatore (14. Mai 2003)

Hier noch ein Bild von Kathmandu ... ach ja  
Jetzt für 2 Stunden mal durch Kathmandu schlendern - da ist jetzt halb12, einen Happen essen und bei 28° in die Sonne hocken, sich von den Straßenverkäufern anlabern lassen und die Preise um 5000% runterhandeln um dann doch nix zu kaufen, oder vielleicht doch??  Irgendeinen Scheiß kaufen, ein selbstgedengeltes Döschen, eines der schönen Thankas ...


----------



## lanciatore (14. Mai 2003)

So, jetz' muß ich aber mal was schaffen ...

Bis Moin, Gruß   
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (14. Mai 2003)

...man bin ich froh,das Lanciatore noch mit von der Partie ist,ansonsten wäre ich früher oder später mit meinen Fotos ausgeschossen gewesen   

@Lanciatore:Vor und zurück mit dem Oberkörper.....ja genau,jetzt wissen wir auch wie das "Headbanging" entstanden ist 
Und überhaupt,was heisst hier:"Innenansicht von irgendeinem Tempel".....wir reden hier von dem Tempel überhaupt "Jokhang Monastery". der Oberheilig Tempel der Tibeter 
Und so sieht das gute Teil von aussen aus.

Strassenverkäufer ist ein gutes Stichwort:"Do you want Tigerbalsam".......yes I want (hab ich gesagt,nachdem er mir dieselbe Fragen zum 10000mal gestellt hatte) but I only take 50 pieces ......und schon war er ausgeschossen,hatte nämlich nur 20 dabei.  ......aber ich hatte jetzt meine Ruhe  

@Chouca:Nix mit Höhentraining,hab mich irgendwo in Osteuropa rumgedrückt (beruflich natürlich) und hab mir den Wanst mit allerlei Köstlichkeiten vollgehauen wie zum Beispiel Schashlik...schmeckt echt gut 
Und nächste Woche bin ich in Mexico (leider auch nur beruflich )
aber was solls.....Tequilla und Salsa sind ja auch nicht zu verachten,oder   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (15. Mai 2003)

Ich habe mir am ersten Tag in Kathmandu ca. 10 von diesen bunten Täschchen aufdrehen lassen ... nach ca. 2-stündiger Bela(g)berung.  Zuerst wollte die Dame 1.000 Rupien pro Tasche, am Ende hat sie mir 10 St. für 1000 Rupien gegeben.  

Und das Essen ... wahnsinnig gut, wie ich finde - das süß-sauer gekochte lllllllleeeeeeckeeeeeerrrrr!!  

Hier noch ein schönes Mt.E-Bild, fotografiert relativ zu Beginn unserer Mt-E-Wanderung hinter dem Base-Camp auf  ca. 5.300-5.400m - Aaaanstrengend!! 

Wie lange ist's noch???

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (15. Mai 2003)

Dieser Himmel und dieser BERG ...


----------



## Himalayian (15. Mai 2003)

Und was hast du dann mit all diesen Täschen gemacht??? 

Das Essen war wirklich echt gut.Die haben aber auch alles in Kathmandu,vom Italiener bis zum Chinesen.Salat hab ich aber erst am letzten Tag der Reise angelangt,wollte einfach kein Risiko eingehen.

Ging mir genauso am Basecamp.Ich bin irgendwo links hochgeklettert,weil ich n' gutes Foto machen wollte,aber da war jeder Schritt voll die Qual.Hab mich sogar gefragt,ob ich da je wieder runter komme.An diesem Tag hat mir der Himalayia ganz klar meine Grenzen gezeigt.

Hier noch'n Foto von nem Kollegen.....hier hat er noch gelacht  

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (15. Mai 2003)

das Bild von danach?


----------



## lanciatore (16. Mai 2003)

Das Bild habe ich aber in der Gletschermoräne, hinten am Base-Camp aufgenommen. 
Natürlich bin ich auch den Berg hinter Rongbuk hochgestiegen, war wirklich eine absolute Quälerei.  Der Blick von da oben auf das Kloster und unser 'Zeltstädtchen' war aber wirklich gut.  Mir wurde fast, was heißt fast, mir war schwindelig (von der Anstrengung und der dünnen Luft) und dieses winzige Rongbuk.  Ich glaube wir hatten so um die 200hm gemacht.  

Die Täschchen, ja die habe ich, ääh, nun ja, einige habe ich als 'Beilage' zu Geburtstagsgeschenken verschenkt und ca. 6 St. liegen irgendwo auf dem Speicher rum - Egal, wenn man schon mal da ' unten' ist, sollte man auch was von dort mitbringen, finde ich.

'Davor' und 'Danach', gute Stichworte.  Hier ein Bild von danach, auf unserer letzten Etappe, es war seeeeeehr spät (vgl. Dunkelheit) und ALLE waren tierisch im Eimer.  Wir wollten uns die letzte Übernachtung nicht mehr geben und sind durchgefahren, war ja alles Asphalt - die letzten 30-40 km sind wir mit dem Bus gefahren.  Man waren wir platt.

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (16. Mai 2003)

Oh man da seit Ihr die ganze Nacht durchgefahren und das bei den gefährlichen Strassenverhältnissen rund um Kathmandu.Gabs einen Grund warum??? 

Unsere hatten noch eine Uebernachtung bevor wir nach Kathmandu sind.Es war ein wirklich schönes Hotel welches Landschaftlich perfect in die Natur "eingebettet" war.Und das schönste:Wir konnten wiedermal ne schöne Dusche über uns ergehen lassen. 

Mir gehen langsam die Bilder aus,muss wiedermal ein paar neue einscannen.Bin aber fürs erste mal ne Woche übern grossen Teich 

Ich weiss nicht,ob ich das Foto schon mal gezeigt habe.Irgendwo in Baktapur bei einer Zeremonie.

Ein schönes Weekend allerseits

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (21. Mai 2003)

Grüezi,

tja wir wollten halt einen Tag sparen um in Kathmandu noch ein bisschen abzuchillen, durch diese wirklich 'bunte' Stadt zu latschen, hier ein paar Taschen und da noch ein Thanka zu kaufen und um unsere lädierten Knochen wieder zu sortieren.  War doch recht anstrengend die 14 Tage biken!

Das Thanka, das ich mir während 5-maligem Stromausfall während der Verhandlungen, bei einem Thanka-Händler gekauft habe - natürlich von 80$ auf 25$ runtergehandelt, hatte aber am letzten Tag nicht mehr den Bock länger als 30 Min. zu verhandeln, sonst hätte ich's wohl auch für 15$ bekommen - hängt bei mir noch immer nicht an der Wand, muß ich die nächsten Tage mal in Angriff nehmen.

Das gute war aber, daß der mir 3 super Kaffee à la Espresso spendiert hat - das waren mir dann die 25$ auch wert.
Dann habe ich mir noch so'n Buddha (wie wird das eigentlich geschrieben) aus Stein gekauft ...

Ach, und vollgestopft haben wir uns mit diesen Köstlichkeiten, dort.  Man war das super ... und am letzten Tag habe ich mir auch einen Salat gegönnt, den ersten seit Deutschland-Dubai (Flugzeug) - Suuuuper mit suß-saurer-Curry-Reis-Soße und allerhand Gemüse- und Obst-Kram drin.  Vor dem H-Cross hätte ich das niemals angerührt!!!

Kulinarisch war halt Nepal 1.000.000x besser als Tibet mit seinen Yak-Steaks (obwohl die auch nicht soooo übel waren) und diesem ekligen Blütentee, der so geschmeckt hat, als ob man in einen Blumenstrauß gebissen hat.

Himalayian, mir gehen auch die Bilder aus, habe noch 3 St., hier ein schönes vom Everest (zum 50. Jahrestag der Erstbesteigung).

... Un viel Spaß bei de Holzköpp, oder geht's nach Südamerika?!

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## chouca (21. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Du ich glaub der Himalayian ist schon unter die Mexikaner gegangen und obs da Internet gibt???  

des Bild vom Everest ist so genial. 

kanns kaum erwarten, dabei sinds noch 15 Monate...

grüezi zurück

chouca


----------



## Himalayian (22. Mai 2003)

Chouca es wird nicht gelaestert,auch in Mexico haben sie Internet .....aber das beste ist......Tequilla und Chilli bis zum abwinken.Heute Mittag hab ich zum erstenmal den absolut schaefsten Chilli den sie hier in Mexico haben probiert und bin dabei fast draufgegangen.Erst dachte ich,ich werde blind aber als nach einer halben Stunde der Schmerz nachlies hab ich auch die huebsche Kellnerin wieder erkannt 

Lanciatore:Leider kann ich Dein Everest Foto auf diesem PC nicht sehen,werde das aber daheim nachholen.ICh bin sicher es sieht super aus.

Ich bin naechste Woche wieder daheim und werde mich wieder rege beteiligen (hoffentlich mit Fotos )

Bis dahin lasst es Euch gutgehen

Gruss aus Mexico City 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (22. Mai 2003)

@Chouca
*G  R  Ü  E  Z  I  !  !  !*  

De Himalayian,

wo der sich immer 'geschäftlich' (ich setz' das mal in Anführungszeichen) rumtreibt.
In Mexico is' doch jetz' Hochsommer mit um die 40°C  und 227%  Luftfeuchte, oder?

Tauschen mit Himalayian?  Mmmh, J A !!   Wenn ich mir dieses Mistwetter anschaue ...

Tequila,  Tequila,  eine Flasche mußte nächstes Jahr aber mal lockermachen - nimm' noch mal den Besten, den Du kriegen kannst mit nach 'Good old Europe', Himalayian!

Hier mein vorletztes Bild, habe ich bei eines unserer 'Mittagsessen' aufgenommen - kamen ja immer viele Zuschauer ... die beiden haben uns die Plastikflaschen  aus den Händen 'gerissen' und immer nett gegrinst. 

Bis denne.  
Lanciatore 

Nochwas, bin ab morgen mal für ein paar Tage weg und fahre mal in den Harz 'nen Kumpel besuchen, den Brocken wollen wir auch bezwingen.


----------



## bigf00t (22. Mai 2003)

hallihallo,

bin schon lange, lange passivleser, aber jetzt da sich die beiden hauptaktuere verdrücken, sag ich auch mal was  

super thema, beeindruckende bilder - ein traum 
ich backe noch kleinere brötchen - dieses jahr solls ca. vier wochen durch osteuropa gehen, mit packtaschen, zelt und allem drum und dran. letztes jahr wars dänemark/schweden und 2001 tschechien/österreich.
das ist natürlich nicht so ganz zu vergleichen mit himalaya/tibet (*träum*), aber auch sehr schön 

@lanciatore: wie lange bleibst du denn im harz? läßt du zum harzsturm sehen?


----------



## lanciatore (23. Mai 2003)

'Läßt Du zum Harzsturm sehen?'  

Tut mir leid, versteh' ich net, bin ein Hesse!   

Ich fahre am Sonntag den MBM in Altenau mit und möchte mit meinem Kumpel mal auf'n Brocken fahren und ein paar andere Sachen 'anfahren'.

Jetz' muß ich aber ...

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## bigf00t (23. Mai 2003)

gugst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t42761.html

na dann viel spaß & erfolg


----------



## Himalayian (24. Mai 2003)

Ich bin gerade im Amsterdam Airport und warte auf meinen Weiterflug nach Zuerich.....5 STUNDEN WARTEZEIT   und das nach nem 10 Stunden Flug.
Aber ratet mal was Papa alles im Gepeack hat  Eine Flache feinsten Tequilla (hoffentlich gibts keine Kontrolle in Zuerich,hoff***) und .....jetzt haltet Euch fest......1kg getrocknete Chilli..... 
ICh glaube wenn den Airport Drogenhund an meinem Koffer schnueffelt verbrennts ihm glatt die Nase 
Das gibt auf jedenfall Salsa vom Feinsten... 

Uebrigens mit 227% Luftfeuchtigkeit liegst Du garnicht soweit daneben ....bin echt froh nach all den Airconditioning Hotelnights wiedermal richtige Luft zu schnappern.
LAnciatore viel Spass am Broken und immer schoen Kette rechts 
Uebrigens auch an diesem PC kann ich Deine Fotos nicht ansehen.Also muss ich dann wieder bis naechste Woche warten

Bigfoot:AUch OstEuropa hat Berge also raus aus dem Passivleserleben und rein ins High Altitude Forum!!!

Irgendwie laeuft gerade meine Internetzeit ab,also noch schnell 
auf den SEND button druecken und dann noch 4 Stunden auf'n naechsten Flieger warten   

See you next week

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (25. Mai 2003)

Back from Tibet!!!!!

.was soll ich sagen, mir fehlen immer noch die Worte, um das rüberzubringen,was wir so alles erlebt haben, auch neben dem Biken!!!!
Man kann 100 Bilder hier anschauen, aber einmal vor dem Potala oder vor dem Everst stehen, ist einfach unbeschreiblich, vor allem, wenn man vorher hingestrampelt ist, und eine einfache Nudelsuppe nach einem 4 h Uphill kommt einem vor wir ein 4 * Menü vom Schuhbeck.

Aber was noch härter war als diese langen Uphills, man kann es einfach kaum glauben, waren die sh.......Abfahrten auf diesen sh.....Wellblechpisten in Verbindung mit diesem extremen sh.....Gegenwind, der immer pünktlich nachmittags eingesetzt hat!!!!!!!!!!!! Ihr hattet recht, ein Fully wäre hier ein Traum gewesen, aber wenn man das eigene Hardtail kennt wie das Innere seines AlpenXrucksackes, kauft man sich nicht deswegen extra ein Fully....oder doch !!!!!!!!!!

Oder einfach nur von dem Glück zu berichten, das wir bei der Einreise hatten, wir sind am  26.04. nach Lhasa eingereist, am 27.04. haben die Grenzen zwischen Nepal und Tibet dicht gemacht, wegen SARS, und das ist bis heute so, wann sich die Grenzen wieder öffnen, so hofft man, in den nächsten Wochen, aber wer weiß das schon. Gar nicht auszudenken, was passiert wäre, wenn wir nur einen Tag später geplant hätten.....

Das sollte es für heute sein, wenn ich demnächst ein paar Bilder habe, die hier noch nicht gepostet wurden, dann hier auf dieser Welle, eh klar!!!!!!

Bis die Zeilen.

Kalif

Felt the pain!!!!


----------



## chouca (25. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kalif _
> *Back from Tibet!!!!!
> 
> Aber was noch härter war als diese langen Uphills, man kann es einfach kaum glauben, waren die sh.......Abfahrten auf diesen sh.....Wellblechpisten in Verbindung mit diesem extremen sh.....Gegenwind, der immer pünktlich nachmittags eingesetzt hat!!!!!!!!!!!! Ihr hattet recht, ein Fully wäre hier ein Traum gewesen,  *



sag mal, aus welcher Richtung kam denn nachmittags der Wind? Eigentlich müßtest Ihr doch Rückenwind gehabt haben....   

und wir wollen Fotos sehen


----------



## Himalayian (26. Mai 2003)

Congratulations Kalif.......jetzt sind aber Fotos angesagt 
Spielt keine Rolle ob die schon mal gezeigt wurden,WIR WOLLEN SIE ALLE SEHEN   

Ich habs ja immer gesagt: " Nach Lhasa-Kathmandu wird auch der überzeugteste Hardtailfahrer auf'n Fully umsteigen" 

Aha.... Gegenwind am Nachmittag (kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor) so stark das man sogar beim Downhill strampeln muss???  
Kalif give me five 

War warten alle gespannt auf Deine Fotos 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (26. Mai 2003)

5:34h???

in was für einer Zeitzone lebst Du denn? War das vor oder nach der Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (27. Mai 2003)

@Chouca.......äääähmmm, eigentlich war ich ja schon im Bett,aber dann hat der Jetleg erbarmungslos zugeschlagen und da dachte ich mir eh Du hier sinnlos Schäfchen zählst und dann doch nicht einschläfst gehst Du lieber gleich in die Firma "arbeiten" 
Dafür war aber gesten abend schon um 19:00 Bett angesagt.Ohhh man war ich im Ar**** 

Da muss ich doch glatt wiedermal n' Foto anhängen!

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (2. Juni 2003)

......hier noch ein extra schöner "Close Up" vom Everest......

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## ma_dee (2. Juni 2003)

@ chouca:

Da wir im Herbst Lhasa-KTM mit Gepäck fahren wollen, habe ich Anfang Mai zwei Wochen einen BOB YAK auf den Militärpisten der Seealpen getestet (Schotter jeglicher Größe, lange steile Auf- und Abfahrten). Fazit:

Für größere Zuladung besser als ein vollgepacktes Bike, da viel  besser fahrbar (egal welcher Untergrund, welches Tempo: immer besser). Die ladbaren Formate sind auch vielfältiger. Und: viel besser zu schieben (falls es mal sein muss - schon mal bike mit vollen HR-Taschen und Gepäckrolle auf Schotter steil bergauf geschoben?)

Hatte mal gelesen, dass ein Lowrider ein ausgleichendes Gegengewicht auf der Vorderachse bringt, habe daher den einzig wahren Federgabel-Lowrider (faiv hoogar) dazu montiert. Auch ohne faiv/Satteltaschen vorne hatte ich nie Probleme mit abhebendem Vorderrad o.ä. Hatte aber auch immer die Lenkertasche mit Foto am Lenker. 

Weiterer Vorteil des YAK: Deutlich geringerer Windwiderstand. Als ich den faiv mit ortliebs mini biker light beladen hatte, waren die wien Bremsfallschirm zu merken ...

Der faiv ist übrigens ne echte Wucht ! Taschen hängen tief an der gefederten Masse. Wenn die Federgabel auf das Zusatzgewicht eingestellt wird, merkt man beim Federverhalten das Gepäck kaum.

Einziger Schaden: Abgerissenes Ventil und Felgenband bei sehr starker Bremsung auf Asphalt. Das erklärt sich durch die oft beschriebenen hohen Kräfte, die auf die Hinterachse wirken. Daher: Kein Fully beim YAK ! (Ausnahme: wenig Gewicht, Asphalt, wenig Kurven, z.B. Weserradweg o.ä.)

Ich gehöre übrigens zu den stillen Genießern dieses threads. Macht weiter so ! Bilder, Bilder .......

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## lanciatore (3. Juni 2003)

Hi Leutz,

da bin ich wieder zurück aus dem Harz, man bin ich platt.
Mein Kumpel dort, hat mich ganz schön leiden lassen - Brocken hin, Brocken her, Südharzrunde, Nordharzrunde, Rumpsteak.

Am letzten Tag ging gar nix mehr - war voll im Eimer.

@Himalayian
Den Tequilla genehmigen wir uns dann mal im Sept./Okt. 2004, gelle (-;ob der das so lange aushält??).
Das Foto vom Everest habe ich auch, hast'e von dem Berg hinter dem Rongbuk-Kloster geschossen, isn't it?!  Das Geklettere da hoch war gaaaaanz schön anstrengend, oder.  Habe mich mehrfach hinsetzen müssen und dann diese klitzekleinen Zelte und das süße Klösterlein da unten - aaaaber der Mt. E. immer in seiner atemberaubenden Großartigkeit ...

@kalif + ma_dee
Billllllder, her damit.  Mir sind die nämlich ausgegangen.


P.S. Die Kohle für den H-Cross habe ich mir schon auf die 'Hohe Kante' gelegt, daran kann's nicht mehr scheitern...

Oh mann, wenn ich Bilder vom Mt. E sehe, kann ich's kaum noch erwarten ...

@kalif and all Low-pressure-Biker
Das mit den Waschbrettpisten und dem Wind war schon suuuuper-hart, gelle!!!
Ich kann mich noch auf eine Paßfahrt errinnern, da ging's bergauf schneller als bergab (war so'ne Vogesensteigung/gefälle von 5-7%.  Am Tagesziel sah ich aus wie ein Sandmann - den Sand habe ich heute noch in meinem Schlafsack.  Man das war ein Sandsturm, 2m Sichtweite, sodaß man links und rechts in den Graben gefahren ist und sich am Ende dann nur noch schiebend mit nach unten gerichtetem Blick fortbewegen konnte.

Ich hab' noch ein bereits bekanntes Bild drangehängt - denke das ist besser als gar keins. 

Grüße   
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (3. Juni 2003)

Noch aans, der gleiche Paß oben.  Ja Himalayian, ich weiß den Namen schon wieder nicht - Du aber bestimmt, oder???


----------



## Himalayian (3. Juni 2003)

Lanciatore ...welcome back!!! Wusste garnicht das der Harz soooo steil is  
Das Everestfoto hab ich von unserem Zeltlager mit nem 70-210 Tele aufgenommen.Hab aber auch weiterhinten welche gemacht und hatte genau wie Du mächtig Probleme mit dem Aufstieg.Ich wollte erst noch mit den anderen weiter rauf,aber an diesem Tag war mein Höhenlimit erreicht.

Uebrigens der Pass heisst La Lung.Das erste Bild in diesem Thread ist genau von diesem Pass (im Hintergrund der Shichapangma)

Ich bin auch wieder am Bilder einscannen....ich hoffe das Kalif bald ready is mit seinen,ansonsten reichts nicht bis 2004 

Hier noch n'neues Foto von der Klosteranlage in Gyantse
Fast wie im Mittelalter,aber irgendwie fazinierend.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (3. Juni 2003)

@ma_dee: danke für die YAK Info! Warum meinst Du dass die HA vom Fully das nicht aushält? Es müßte sich doch um Scherkräfte entlang von der Kettenstrebe handeln. Und wenn Du einen 4 Gelenker hast bei dem das Gelenk über der Hinterachse ist und nicht drunter *grübel* Vielleicht kann mir das ja mal ein Ingenieur erklären  

@all: bei so schönen Paßbildern aus dem Himalaya wollte ich doch nochmal eine Lanze für die Anden brechen, der Paß hat keinen Namen, war aber so auf 4500m kurz bevor es zu den Tatio Geysiren bergab ging. Bilder von Tibet gibts erst in 18 Monaten.


----------



## lanciatore (4. Juni 2003)

Ja ja, der LaLung schon wieder, so langsam müßte ich's ja wissen!!  Wirklich ein sehr sehr schöner Paß, wie gemalt.

Der Harz, wirklich schön zum Fahren.  Wenn man allerdings mit Leuten fährt, die andauernd Vollgas geben und man hinterherhechelt, weil man ja schon einen Marathon in den Beinen hat ... die Weine, Biere und kulinarischen Genüsse nach den Touren waren auch nicht ohne - 4 kg zugenommen in 5 Tagen, 2 davon habe ich schon wieder runter.

Die nächsten Tage muß ich auch mal schauen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch noch einige Himalaya-Bilder finden kann.
So laaaangsam hab ich meinen Umzug ja abgeschlossen.

@chouca
18 Monate noch, schei...., soooooo lange noch!!  

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (4. Juni 2003)

Noch was Himalayian,

wo hast Du denn das Foto in Gyantse geschossen, bist'e auf einen Baum gestiegen, oder die Wände hoch??


----------



## lanciatore (4. Juni 2003)

Chouca,

Dein Bild konnte ich jetzt erst sehen (schöner als das rote Kreuz vorher  )
Wirklich atemberaubend schön das Bild.  

lanciatore


----------



## ma_dee (4. Juni 2003)

@ Chouca:

Hier einige threads zum YAK-Einsatz:


http://www.rad-forum.de/showflat.ph...r=42198&page=3&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

http://www.rad-forum.de/showflat.php?Cat=1,2,3&Board=gear&Number=22156

http://www.rad-forum.de/showflat.php?Cat=1,2,3&Board=gear&Number=993

Wenn Du in dem Forum in "Ausrüstung unterwegs" nach YAK suchst, kannste ca. 2 Stunden lesen .....


Ich habe mich letztlich dazu entschlossen, mein Fully (Mehrgelenker, Stevens F9) nicht mit dem YAK zu kombinieren und werde Lhasa - KTM mit Hardtail, gefederter Sattelstütze und YAK fahren. Oder besser: "Würde", da die Grenze nach Tibet bzw. der Flughafen Lhasa immer noch sars-bedingt dicht ist.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Himalayian (4. Juni 2003)

Chouca:Nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit,Deine Andenfotos sind hier sehr willkommen.......was gibt es schöneres als auf 4500m zu "radeln" und dann eine solche Landschaft zu sehen....fettes Foto 

Lanciatore: Ne auf'm Baum war ich da nicht.Habe das Foto vom Dach dieser Stupa "geschossen".Man konnte bis auf die Kuppel gehen und von dort gabs dann einen super Ausblick über die ganze Region.
4kg in 5 Tagen ....Thüringer Rostbratwürste bis zum abwinken,oder was???

Ma_dee:Ich hatte auch ne gefederte Sattelstütze (Rock Shocks) auf meinem Hardtail.Diese bringt sogut wie nichts.Für die Wellblechpisten ist sie einfach zu träge um wirklich Komfort zu bringen und bei deftigen Downhills war ich auch mehr "aus dem Sattel" als auf'm Sattel.
Wer Hardtail fährt ,muss grosse Einschränkungen im Komfort machen.....darauf kannst Du ne Bank machen.Die Frage ist, bis zu welchem Level bist Du bereit auf Komfort zu verzichten.


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure but 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## fehlkauffahrer (4. Juni 2003)

Als kleiner junge hab ich mal n bericht gesehen über radfahren im himalaya. das war dann ein traum den ich lange mit mir rumgeschleppt habe. mit den jahren ist er dann etwas verblasst!
jetzt habe ich mir gestern seit jahren mal wieder ein bike gekauft weil ich wieder geil bin aufs radeln und da sehe ich heute hier diesen post!

Ich hab jetzt die ganzen seiten nicht gelesen, aber mein einziger kommentar dazu ist: 

Wann gehts los?

Wenn einer von euch was plan, organisiert, fixe ideen hat! ich bin dabei! bin 29, hab mal n Ironman gemacht und muss dahin wo himalayien die fotos gemacht hat! 
Bin nebenbei fanatischer fotograf...daher....

ok...also kriegen wir das auf die reihe, ohne das es gleich 5000 euro kostet?  2004 oder 2005???

Ralph


----------



## fehlkauffahrer (4. Juni 2003)

Als kleiner junge hab ich mal n bericht gesehen über radfahren im himalaya. das war dann ein traum den ich lange mit mir rumgeschleppt habe. mit den jahren ist er dann etwas verblasst!
jetzt habe ich mir gestern seit jahren mal wieder ein bike gekauft weil ich wieder geil bin aufs radeln und da sehe ich heute hier diesen post!
Ich hab jetzt die ganzen seiten nicht gelesen, aber mein einziger kommentar dazu ist: 
Wann gehts los?
Wenn einer von euch was plan, organisiert, fixe ideen hat! ich bin dabei! bin 29, hab mal n Ironman gemacht und muss dahin wo himalayien die fotos gemacht hat! 
Bin nebenbei fanatischer fotograf...daher....

ok...also kriegen wir das auf die reihe, ohne das es gleich 5000 euro kostet?  2004 oder 2005???

Ralph


----------



## fehlkauffahrer (4. Juni 2003)

Als kleiner junge hab ich mal n bericht gesehen über radfahren im himalaya. das war dann ein traum den ich lange mit mir rumgeschleppt habe. mit den jahren ist er dann etwas verblasst!
jetzt habe ich mir gestern seit jahren mal wieder ein bike gekauft weil ich wieder geil bin aufs radeln und da sehe ich heute hier diesen post!
Ich hab jetzt die ganzen seiten nicht gelesen, aber mein einziger kommentar dazu ist: 
Wann gehts los?
Wenn einer von euch was plan, organisiert, fixe ideen hat! ich bin dabei! bin 29, hab mal n Ironman gemacht und muss dahin wo himalayien die fotos gemacht hat! 
Bin nebenbei fanatischer fotograf...daher....

ok...also kriegen wir das auf die reihe, ohne das es gleich 5000 euro kostet?  2004 oder 2005???

Ralph


----------



## lanciatore (5. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@Himalayian
Nee, Aufläufe, Nudelgerichte, aber vor allen Dingen Steaks (keine Yak-Steaks ).  Naja, Kilos sind ja schon wieder runter.  Am Samstag wird aber wieder gegrillt  schaun' wir mal.

@Fehlkauffahrer
Gleich dreimal den gleichen Post, muß Dir ja mächtig unter den Fingernägeln brennen den H-Cross zu machen, gelle  
Geht mir aber ähnlich, besonders wenn ich diese ganzen Bilder sehe.

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (5. Juni 2003)

@Fehlkauffahrer
Nimm Dir doch erstmal Zeit und lies den ganzen Thread durch,da gibts ne Menge Info (für 2004 HM Cross Anwärter) 
Redrace hat auch schon ne Homepage für diese Zeit vorbereitet 

Und so sieht einer aus der eigentlich völlig im Ar****** ist,aber doch irgendwie glücklich  trotz 50% weniger Luft 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## ma_dee (5. Juni 2003)

hier was für die mit-Gepäck-fahren-Fraktion ....

Hab ich irgendwo im www gefunden:

Friendship Highway mit BOB YAK !


----------



## ma_dee (5. Juni 2003)

na das hat ja super geklappt mit dem Bild ....?!?

Hatte nur um die 30 kb, woran hängts ??
Hatte es als Datei angehängt ....


----------



## kalif (5. Juni 2003)

servus!!!!
2 himalayian.....give u double five!!!!!!! 

2 lanciatore and all....ja ja, ich weiß, bilder gibts auch, demnächst, logisch....bin noch am arbeiten dran!!!!!
mußte erst mal wieder für meinen `dienstherren` 
da sein, war ja auch ein paar wochen weg!!!!! 

...und wie es immer so ist, kaum ist man da und der alltag hat sich eingeschlichen, was wünscht man sich...richtig.....man wünscht sich auf den doppelpaß lalung la und tong la (der 2.!!!!) zurück mit diesem grandiosen panoramablick...der erst vor kurzem gepostet wurde...thk u...es ist halt so   

...mußte jetzt die zeilen vom maa dee lesen (servus matthias, wir sollten mal wieder mailen!!) bezüglich anhänger und gepäcktaschen.....muss ich hier noch mal sagen, obwohl wir die vorteile der gepäcktaschenliebhaber  kennen, waren wir hier wirklich froh, ohne fahren zu können, weil es einfach megahart war und wir halt `nur` 16 tage zum biken (+ab+an+akkli.)  zeit hatten, wer familie hat, weiß, was ich meine 
wir gönnten uns einen gepäcktransport, alles andere haben wir selbst organisiert, wir fuhren praktisch von guesthouse zu guesthouse, oder besser von rattenloch zu rattenloch (jetzt weiß ich, wo der name RATTENLOCH herkommt ) und das hat mit asiatischen abstrichen  super geklappt......wer aber so richtig mehr zeit hat, soll halt mit gepäck fahren und wird, so hofft jeder dann, die gleichen eindrücke genießen können....alles eine frage der zeit...und des willens!!!!!!!

unsere letzte info kurz vor dem heimflug war....25.05....
"in a few weeks, border will open...or not"

in diesem sinne
read u

tashi delek!!!!!

kalif


----------



## chouca (5. Juni 2003)

> Himalayian: Und so sieht einer aus der eigentlich völlig im Ar****** ist,aber doch irgendwie glücklich  trotz 50% weniger Luft



und was sind das für Fetzen links im Hintergrund?

die Mitstreiter?


----------



## Himalayian (6. Juni 2003)

Nein,das sind Opfergaben um die "High Altitude" Götter gnädig zu stimmen  

Du siehst was passiert wenn die Götter nicht auf Deiner Seite sind.Pannen,nichts als Pannen.....   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (6. Juni 2003)

So, es ist wiedermal so weit......Papa geht in die Ferien  ....aber leider nicht mit seinem heiss geliebten Bikeheul: ....dafür aber mit seinem "Schätzeli"     
Ferien auf dem Bauernhof.........und das ganze irgendwo in Brasilien 

Natülich geh ich nicht einfach so,ohne auch noch'n Foto anzuhängen.Brücke ohne Wassser.....super oder 
Jetzt hoffe ich einfach auf Lanciatore und Kalif.....damit die anderen weiterhin mit "Föteli"(schweizerdeutsch für Foto  )
versorgt werden.Also Jungs dann mal ran an den Scanner und fleissig auflegen  

Ich wünsch Euch allen n' schönes weekend und ne gute Zeit

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (10. Juni 2003)

Hi Zusammen,

tja irgendwie war das Pfingstwochenende zwischen grillen und radfahren keine Zeit zum Einscannen.  Vielleicht schaffe ich's diese Woche mal - wenn ich überhaupt noch andere Bilder finden kann.

@kalif
Wäre schön, wenn Du Deine Eindrücke mal schreiben könntest - Schwere der Tour, Akklimatisation, Höhenprobleme, Wetter, ob Dir die Waschbrettpisten auch so auf den Sac. gegangen sind, u.s.w.
Bilder hast Du doch bestimmt auch gemacht, gelle?

@Himalayian
Viiiel Spaß im Urlaub!  

Hier noch zwei Bildchen, zwar  bereits mehrfach gezeigt, aber 'besser als keines' (1. Potala in Lhasa; 2. Mt.E Basecamp).

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (10. Juni 2003)

Yo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (10. Juni 2003)

Himalayian,

eines mußt Du mir noch verraten, wo hast Du das Bild mit der Brücke über den ausgetrockneten Fluß geschossen?

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## kalif (13. Juni 2003)

die fotos kommen...bestimmt!!!!!!!
bin gerade dabei, aus zwei serien eine wirklich gute zu machen!!!

tja, das mit den eindrücken ist so eine sache, vor allem, wenn man wieder zuhause ist...sieht man natürlich nicht mehr die wahnsinnigen strapazen, sondern erinnert sich nur noch an die
highlights...und das ist gut so!!!!!
...dass es natürlich bei den langen uphills zu manchem selbstverfluch gekommen ist, muss ich keinem sagen...

natürlich waren 16 tage einfach megahart, gott sei dank waren mal flachere passagen drin, oder die strecke gyantse  shigatse, die jetzt ca. 100 km vollständig geteert ist, 
(war die bei euren trips auch geteert??) das ist wie eine wallfahrt auf mountainbikes!!

das wetter war genial, auf den pässen immer beste sicht....die sandstürme, nun ja, waren zu ertragen,
der hammerhagel auch, bis auf den gegenwind, der dich fast umgepustet hätte.....und immer schwer zu schaffen machte

ab tingri sieht es so aus, augenscheinliche vorbereitungen , als ob die straße bis zum lalung la geteert werden sollte, so zumindest schon mal die erten 10 km ab tingri, ob das gut ist, sei dahingestellt, auf alle fälle nimmt es viel von der mtb-atmo, aber da kann man den chinesen wohl eh nicht dreinreden...

die akkli klappte super, die drei tage in lhasa und easy einrollen haben uns gereicht, das einzige kopfweh das wir in lhasa hatten
stammte von ca. 30 dosen bier!!!!!
(war eine einladung eines nepalesischen  freundes)...
und das kopfweh unterwegs war immer das `zuwenigtrinken`!!!!

die höhe war kein problem mehr, na ja, aber lust im base camp auf eine `klettertour` hatte aber auch keiner mehr, war ja ein restday!!!!!!

die waschbrettpisten gingen mir mehr auf den sack, (fully, ein traum)!! so war jeder damit beschäftigt, sich immer die beste fahrspur auf dem highway zu suchen und wehe, du hast mal nicht richtig aufgepasst......rüttel schüttel....
  

da fällt mir noch ein, nur weil es einfach in kürzester erinnerung ist, die letzt gepostete brücke ist am anfang der strecke...
zum nam la, 5.200, hoch....vom base camp down und dann die
abkürzung richtung  tingri hoch!!!!!!!!

derzeit weiß ich nicht, was mit lieber ist.........
ein langer uphill auf den .......la        
oder biken bei derzeitigen hitzegraden    

bis die tage....

kalif

felt the pain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lanciatore (18. Juni 2003)

Hey kalif,

super, ist die Straße nach Shigatse jetzt geteert.  Als wir dort waren, war die noch im Bau, d.h. alle 200-500m gings runter von der Piste (Schotter natürlich) in eins der Schlammlöcher, teilw. waren die 'Pfützen' fast einen halben Meter tief (das Wasser stand teilw. bis übers Knie - auf dem Bike!!!).  Dann ging's wieder rauf auf die Piste, wieder runter, u.s.w.  Die Piste war nämlich in einer Tour unterbrochen, da sollten wohl Brücken oder Kanäle gebaut werden.  
Schlimm fand ich auch, daß wir teilw. um die Seeen (entartete 'Pfützen') zwei Km Umweg fahren mußten.  Und ich kann Dir sagen, es waren einige davon da!  

Tja, für uns hat der Asphalt ca. 300m vor'm Ortseingang angefangen, süß oder?   

Aber alles Asphalt ist ja auch irgendwie scheis.., gelle?!

Also ich kann mich an beide 'Seiten' sehr gut erinnern, die guten wie die schlechten.  Natürlich haben wir uns wohl alle gequält, aber das ganze war's wert und nächstes Jahr werde ich mich wohl wieder quälen.  Trotzdem, es ist der absolute Wahnsinn dort zu biken, High Altitude-Biking halt!!!  

Das Schlimmste waren die Waschbrettpisten, die ich nach dem sechsten/siebten Tag kaum noch  ertragen konnte und nach 30-40 km immer wieder mal Schiebepassagen eingelegt habe.

Natürlich war auch die Kälte am Morgen nicht angenehm.  Irgendwie mußte man sich bei unter 0°C (in Rongbuk unter -15°C)ja in die am Zelt fest- und steifgefrorenen Klamotten quetschen.

Kraß fand ich auch, daß am Anfang im Küchenzelt noch alle wie wild durcheinander gelabert haben und später in der Hinsicht eher 'Funkstille' geherrscht hat.  Die Anstrengungen haben halt Ihren Tribut gezollt.

Hier noch ein Bild von einer der Pfützen (es war eine süße kleine). 

Naja, in hope auf Deine Fotos
bis dann und Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

Hi,
bin gerade auf Eure HP www.himalaya-2004.de.vu gestoßen!! Habe auch einen Gästebucheintrag gemacht!!! Vielleicht steht meine Frage auch schon hier drin, war aber zu faul alles zu lesen  , wann wollt ihr denn nächstes Jahr los??? Mache gerade meine Ausbildung und bin Ende September 2004 fertig, hätte aber echt tierisch Interresse mit zu kommen!!!!!!

Viele Grüße Felix


----------



## lanciatore (20. Juni 2003)

Tja, Ende September, genau, irgendwann im September ist wohl der Aufbruch gen Osten geplant.

Wie viele sind wir denn eigentlich schon?

Ich denke ob einer mehr oder weniger macht ja recht wenig aus - außerdem springen, wie immer halt, bestimmt noch einige ab.  

Daß Du erst in 09/04 mit Deiner Ausbildung fertig bist, läßt für mich den Schluß zu, daß Du um od. sogar unter 20 Jahre alt sein mußt?!
Du solltest wissen, daß grundsätzlich jüngere mit größeren Problemen in der Höhe zu kämpfen haben, als alte Säcke.
Ob Du nun 3000 od. 30000 km im Jahr fährst, ist hier wirklich nicht von Bedeutung - hab's am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Naja, nix für ungut.

Gruße  
lanciatore


----------



## ma_dee (20. Juni 2003)

.......nett war das nicht, lanciatore !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. Juni 2003)

War ja nur ne Frage   !!!!  
Ich bin erst Ende September `04 fertig und dann Mitte 24, ich weiß das ich Euch alte Säcke mit dem Alter nicht beeindrucken kann   !!!!!!!


----------



## redrace (20. Juni 2003)

HUHU

Wir müssen auf jedenfall bis zum 25.10.2004 im Himalaya unterwegs sein!! Dann kann ich da nämöich meinen Geburtstag feiern und muss nicht die ganze Sippschaft(Familie) an dem Tag aushalten!!    

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (23. Juni 2003)

Hey Pumuckel,

easy going!!!  War doch nicht böse gemeint  

Das mit dem Alter und der Akklimatisationsfähigkeit mußte ich nur loswerden, da ich vor zwei Jahren auch erst (huuuuuuu) 24 Jahre alt war und trotz über 15.000km und 12 Marathons (alle Langstrecke) mit recht guten Platzierungen gut zu kämpfen hatte, es war meist die pure Quälerei!!!

Ich weiß aber, glaube ich, was ich falsch gemacht habe - einfach die Sache zu schnell angegangen und zu wenig getrunken - die Jungspunde halt, gelle!!! (-; ach damals  ).

Pumuckel, ich 'alter Sack' (hey danke, seeehr nett  - hier sagt keiner was, gelle  MA_DEE?! - bin doch auch erst 26, nächstes Jahr allerdings schon 27 (=alter Sack).  

Also Leutz, grüezi. (wann is der eigentlich wieder im Lande, uns Schweizer 'High-Altitude-Bruder'??  

lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (23. Juni 2003)

Hinter "Platzierungen" fehlt ein Komma!!!
Mit meinen Platzierungen habe ich ja nich zu kämpfen gehabt.   Wenn, dann habe ich für meine Platzierungen zu kämpfen gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. Juni 2003)

@  lanciatore 
Irgendwie mußte ich ja kontern!!!!   

Bin dann wohl doch nicht so trainiert, bei 4 Marathon´s auf Kurzstrecke  !!!

Wäre es denn rein theoretisch möglich noch mit einzusteigen in Euer Vorhaben??

Werde mich die nächsten Tage dran setzen und die 49 Seiten von Beiträgen zu Gemüte führen!!!!

Ich finde die Idee im Himalaya Biken zu gehen einfach unglaublich!!!

Ich wünsche Dir was !!!
Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (23. Juni 2003)

Pumuckel,

das mit dem Training, habe ich ja angesprochen, ist nicht die Hauptsache.  Denke, daß man mit 5000-10000 km locker mitfahren kann.  Man muß sich nur am Riemen reißen, gelle.  

Wg. einer Teilnahme, bist Du bei mir an der falschen Adresse.  Ich organisiere das ganze nicht.  Müßtest mal auf der HP von Redrace nachschauen und vielleicht direkt an Redrace ne Mail schicken

R e d r a c e, wie sieht's eigentlich aus?

Also, viele Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## redrace (23. Juni 2003)

HUHU

Ich verwalte doch auch nur die HP!!  Aber ich habe die letzten Info´s von Pan erhalten. Er hat zur zeit sehr viel zu tun (Hausbau etc.) Die Planungen laufen derzeit darauf hinaus die Tour so zu verkürzen das wir mit 20 Tagen auskommen, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich gerne länger bleiben würde(Geburtstag!!). 
Mir brennt die Sache auch etwas unter den Fingern, da ich eine Beurlaubung beantragen muss für diesen Zeitraum und das dauert eben bei den Beamten!! 

Aber ich bleibe mal am Ball und sende jeden Eintrag ins GB oder Email mit einer Interessemeldung an Pan!  

Bis dahin dann mal und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!!!!

Meik


----------



## lanciatore (24. Juni 2003)

Hi redrace,

20 Tage, eija is in  Ordnung.  Evtl. kann man ja noch individuell den 'Urlaub' in  Kathmandu verlängern.
Ich zumindest hätte großen Bock darauf nach drei Wochen Strapaze erst nochmal in Kathmandu ein bisschen zu  'chillen'.
Würde mich ärgern, wenn ich nicht noch 4-5 Tage nach dem H-Cross dableiben würde.

Beim letzten Mal vor 2 Jahren war mir das alles zu hektisch, war halt ein Reise-Veranstalter.

Grüße und ... ja genau, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, ohne Hoffnung wär das alles ja hoffnungslos, gelle?!  
lanciatore


----------



## redrace (25. Juni 2003)

HUHU

Ich hab auch schon mal gedacht den Urlaub etwas zu verlängern!! Allerdings dachte ich an eine Woche Erholung pur auf Sri Lanka, ist ja nicht weit von da!!   

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (26. Juni 2003)

Hmmh, Sri Lanka  ... auch net schlecht! 

Aber die Tamilen ...  

Naja, würde sagen, daß man sich dann wenns 'akut' wird nochmal drüber unterhält, gelle.

Aber träumen    kann man ja schonmal.  

lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaust (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich für Eure 2004er Tour auch stark interessiere (Redrace trägt mich in die T.Liste ein) muss jetzt aber doch nochmal wegen Alter und Kondition nachfragen....
Nächstes Jahr bin ich halt schon 45(!), habe dann meinen zweiten AlpenX hinter mir und fahre so ca. 5000-6000km im Jahr und ab und zu einen Marathon.  Wenn es bei mir klappt, würde ich auch mit meinem Hardtail fahren (hab nix anderes).
Konditionsmäßig vermute ich eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten, kann man die Probs mit der Höhe etc.(?) irgendwie nicht einschätzen/beurteilen.

tia
klaus


----------



## redrace (26. Juni 2003)

@ lanciatore

Mail mir mal dein bitte Emailadresse !!


@ all

Alle die auf der HP Himalaya 2004 als Interessenten genannt sind und noch keine Email von mir erhalten haben (wg. Verteilerliste)
Mailt mir bitte kurz eure Emailadresse!!

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (27. Juni 2003)

Hi Klaust,

je älter desto besser, glaube ich.  Bei unserer 2001er Tour hatte ich als Jüngster (damals 25 Jahre) odrentlich zu kämpfen, denke aber daß das am zu wenigen Trinken und am zu schnellen Fahren zu Beginn gelegen hat.
Im allgemeinen denke ich aber, daß Du als 45er mit 5000 !!MTB!!-Km das schaffst.

Stichwort Harttail, ich bin mit meinem fast verzweifelt.  Die ersten 5-7 Tage ging's auf den Waschbrettpisten ja noch, dann aber - tägl. nach ca. 30 km ging's mit Schiebeeinlagen los, alle 10-15km mußte ich vom Bock, da ich ansonsten wahnsinnig geworden wäre.
Immer dies schei.. gehoppel, hunderte von Km ...

Ich überlege mir ernsthaft für diese Tour ein Fully anzulegen, obwohl ich seit über 10 Jahren überzeugter Hardtailer bin!!!

Naja, schaun' wir mal.

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## klaust (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe nochmal ein bisschen im Thread geblättert wegen der geplanten Tour 2004.

Termin ca. Sep/Okt
Kosten ca. $1500 + Flug + Kleinigkeiten

das sind erstmal so die "groben" Eckwerte, gell?

klaus


----------



## klaust (27. Juni 2003)

wie ist das mit der Ausrüstung?
was, und in welcher "Qualität/Quantität" sollte bzw. muss geplant werden? z.b. Schlafsack, Kleidung...
gibst da schon eine Liste? habe ich da im Thread evtl. was übersehen?

tia
klaus


----------



## redrace (27. Juni 2003)

HUHU

Wenns um die Ausrüstung geht, da komme ich an alles was von Vaude ist günstiger dran (25%), nur mal so zur Info!!

Das mit den Kosten für die Reise ist erst mal nur eine grobe Schätzung!!

Gruß


----------



## ma_dee (28. Juni 2003)

Tachchen zusammen,

habe in einem richtig guten Reisebüro und Reisebuchladen in Leipzig ein nigelnagelneues Buch entdeckt. 

Das ist der Moser-Guide für Tibet/Nepal !! U.a. Lhasa-Kathmandu.
Detaillierte Angaben jeder Etappe (km, hm, Wasserstellen, Orte, Häuser, Übernachtungs- und Essensmöglichkeiten).

Dazu gibts auch noch ne homepage:

http://www.tibetoverland.com

Beste Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## lanciatore (1. Juli 2003)

Hi,

@de Hess' klaust
Das wichtigste ist wohl der Schlafsack und die Winterklamotten. Bei unter -15°C - in Rongbuk nachts keine Seltenheit - sollte man doch einen Schlafsack haben, der einen Komfortbereich bis ca. -10°C hat, eine Fleecedecke für innen dazugelegt und man ist auf der sicheren Seite.  Winterklamotten gehören auch dazu, da es morgens meist noch sehr kalt ist (-10°C bis 0°C), ein bisschen Werkzeug u. E-Teile und froher 'Kampfesmut'.

@redrace
Ist eigentlich geplant, lokale Guides als Führer zu 'mieten' (mit Zeltaufbau, Kochen, Gepäcktransport)?

@allezam
Wo is'n der Himalayian abgeblieben, wollte der 3 Wochen Urlaub machen bzw. hat der wieder einen längeren 'Arbeitsaufenthalt' in irgendeinem fernen Land?

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute

Bin wieder zurück aus meinem Urlaub und wie ich sehe seit Ihr alle so richtig fleissig am Tourplanen. 

Aber irgendwie hats Kalif nicht geschaft in diesen drei Wochen auch nur ein Foto zu posten Mensch Junge wir warten hier alle Sehnsüchtig darauf endlich n' paar neue Fotos zu sehen. 

Mal sehen ob ich noch'n Foto finde welches noch nicht im Forum ist.Ich glaube dieses Pausenfoto war noch nicht dabei.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. Juli 2003)

> Ist eigentlich geplant, lokale Guides als Führer zu 'mieten' (mit Zeltaufbau, Kochen, Gepäcktransport)?



HUHU

Frag mich doch nicht sowas schweres!! Ich denke mal das Pan das so gemeint hat als er von einem ortsansässigen Veranstalter sprach. 
Aber ich werde ihn nochmal Fragen.

Gruß


----------



## Himalayian (1. Juli 2003)

...is zwar nicht High Altitude,aber abseilen von einem 80m hohen Wasserfall is auch nicht ohne.....oder   
Erlebt vor zwei Wochen in Brasilien.Wie Ihr seht muss es nicht immer biken sein um Fun zu haben.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (3. Juli 2003)

Ja, Redrace, denke das 'muß' auch so laufen  (mit den Tourguides, dem Zeltaufbau und Mangiare, etc.).  Ich denke, ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack ist diese Tour nicht in 2 Wochen zu schaffen - Rongbuk  muß halt auch sein, gelle. 

De Himalayian is ja wieder zurück!  Grüezi!
Bin jetzt erstmal für'n verlängertes Wochenende in Belgien, mir Deine 'singenden'  Landsmänner  anzuschauen und -hören.  

Bis dann zusammen. 

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (3. Juli 2003)

Ach, Himalayian,

jetzt sehe ich auchmal die Bilder (vorher wieder nur das Kreuzlein).  Nein, das Pausenbild haben wir noch nicht gesehen - ich weiß auch weshalb  -.  Nee, besser so eins, als garkeins, gelle.  
Das 'Geplansche' sieht aber irgendwie auch ganz schön anstrengend aus, isn't it?!!  

Also, bis dann. 
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (4. Juli 2003)

Häääh......irgendwie komme ich nich nache was Du meinst Lanciatore.....nach Belgien meine singenden Landleute anzuschauen und zu hören lissnmif???

Das geplantsche wie Du es nennst war nicht wirklich anstrengend,aber die ersten Meter hatte ich ganz schön die Hosen voll.Aber was solls ich habs überlebt und der Adrenalinespiegel war ne ganze Zeit so hoch,das Du mich nach meinem Namen hättest fragen können und wahrscheinlich als Antwort "Wilhelm Tell"  oder ähnliches zurückgegeben hätte 
Aber mit dem Bike auf'm 5000er Pass zustehen (natürlich selbst erstrampelt) kannste damit nich topen.Das ist und bleibt die Oberhärte   

Hier noch'n Foto zum Einstimmen......und immer schön den Staubschutz aufsetzen  

Schönes weekend allerseits

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (8. Juli 2003)

Aha, da isser ja wieder, der Himalayian  .

Das Bild ist  wunderschön rost: rost:  .
Mann, wenn ich das Bild sehe ...  würde ich am liebsten schon übermorgen da hinfahren.

Der Staub war aber wirklich erbärmlich, oder???  Andauernd dieser Staub, immer  und überall. 

Wg. Deiner Landsleute, die haben nur ne halbe Stunde gespielt ...
Ich bin nicht nur wg. denen da hingefahren,  keine Angst.  Habe sie die letzten 12 Monate ja schon  4x gesehen.

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (8. Juli 2003)

Ja der Staub war wirklich manchmal zum .....ähm ...husten 
Aber trotzdem macht mir speziell dieses Foto sooooo Fernweh 

Habs immer noch nicht kapiert wenn Du mi Deinen "Landleuten" meinst.......Jetzt machs mir doch nicht soooo schwierig  

Wo bleibt eigentlich der Kalif.Hat er uns nicht hoch und heilig Fotos versprochen......Ich hab noch keins gesehen....und ihr??? 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (10. Juli 2003)

...da habt ihr aber recht....wurde auch zeit mit den fotos des
kalifen!!!!!  aber was lange währt...hält ewig??????
(wasn das fürn quatsch!!!!!!!!!!)

hat lange gedauert, aber ihr wißt ja, das volk wollte die dias sehen, und was ist schon eine diaserie, die unvollständig ist, und hier nun endlich neue (wirklich neue...NEIN!!!) bilder, die eigentlich schon alle kennen, nur mit anderen bikern, und das ist gut so!!!! 

...so zum test einfach mal das bild `wo alles begann`....
und im laufe der nächsten woche, bis 2004 haben wir ja alle noch viel zeit  

gebt sie mir


----------



## Himalayian (10. Juli 2003)

Also wenn's der Kalif macht,dann macht er's richtig Ich sehe irgendwie nix wenn ich auf Dein Attachment klicke. 
Ist natürlich auch n' Weg sich vor den richtigen Bildern zu drücken 

Wir warten immer noch.............   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (10. Juli 2003)

...da muss ich mich jetzt aber wohl anstrengen


----------



## Himalayian (10. Juli 2003)

Kalif.....was isn los mit Dir. Nimm doch einfach die "Datei anhängen" Funktion (achtung nur 60kB sind erlaubt) und Browse
auf Deiner Harddisk nach den wahren und richtigen Fotos!!!!

Der Mann macht mich noch wahnnsinnig.........   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## ma_dee (10. Juli 2003)

Der Kalif hat die ganz harte Variante gemacht ....

Es begann schon im Schneesturm....... alles weiß !!!
...der totale whiteout ......

Alle Achtung !


----------



## kalif (10. Juli 2003)

....ja ja...schüttet nur häme über mich!!!!!!!!!
das kenn ich, habe mir aber professionelle unterstützung geholt, nehmt das!!!!!!!


----------



## Himalayian (10. Juli 2003)

Fette Sache........Kalif you are my Hero Hardcore rulz.Es war aber nicht weibliche Verstärkung die das ermöglicht hat???  

Und jetzt immer schön langsam,nach und nach die anderen Bilder uploaden........ .......

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure BUt 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (15. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Himalayian _
> *
> Hier noch'n Foto zum Einstimmen......und immer schön den Staubschutz aufsetzen
> 
> *



schönes Foto *fernwehbekomm*

aber Du hättest Dich auch auf die andere Straßenseite stellen können, und nur halb so viel Staub abbekommen  

@Kalif: mail mir mal Deine Bilder zu, dann kann ich sie hochladen, sonst wird das ja gar nix.

[email protected]_de


----------



## Himalayian (16. Juli 2003)

Natürlich hätte ich mich auch auf die andere Strassenseite stellen können,aber dann wäre das Foto nicht soooooo schön gekommen. 

Ich weiss auch nicht was mit dem Kalif los ist:Erst schwach angefangen und dann stark nachgelassen.  Wenn wir Glück haben gibts jetzt jeden Monat ein Foto 
Ich galube da müssen Lanciatore und ich wieder einschreiten um die Himalayia Sektion wieder hoch zu halten 
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich den Kalif.....bei der Sauhitze kommt man beim scannen ganz schön ins schwitzen   

Da mach ich halt wiedermal den Anfang.Hier ein typisches Lagerleben Foto.(Sehnsuchtkommauf* )

HImalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (16. Juli 2003)

Hey hoo,

bin auch wieder im Lande  .

Erstmal muß ich mal ein wenig den Kalif in Schutz nehmen  , wenn man total im Streß ist und dann noch nicht einmal einen Scanner zu Hause hat, kann das halt schon mal länger dauern mit dem Bilder Einscannen  (vgl. meinen Beitrag Nr. 100irgendwas,  irgendwo da vorne - mir ging's da genauso).

Tja, weswegen war der lanciatore wohl im schönen Salzkammergut, in Bad Goisern   ???

Jaaaa, der Spinner ist bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy mitgefahren - Startzeit 5 Uhr  (a.m. nicht p.m. wohlgemerkt), es ging auf die echt 220km  lange und mit echten 6.750hm  gespickte Strecke.  Naja, nach 13 Std. hatte ich einen Einbruch und bin die letzten 1,5 Std. eher rumgeeiert.  Ja, 14,5 Std.  habe ich gebraucht.  Ziemlich bekloppt, oder?  
Eines tröstet mich aber, ich war nicht allein, auf der Langstrecke waren noch ca. 190 andere, von denen knapp 120 durchgekommen sind.

Naja, genug davon, jetzt wieder zum wirklich wichtigen Thema, dem HIMALAYA - heute morgen habe ich im Frühstücksfernsehen einen Beitrag über Bhutan  gesehen.  Mmmmh, war das lecker - wäre am liebsten gleich durch die Mattscheibe ...

Ich denke, daß wir, die wir hier seit Monaten schon threaden (-; ????  ) total von diesem 'Gebirge' infiziert sind - it'll never end!!!   

Oans noh, macht doch bitte den ARMEN KALIF nicht so fertig.  Ich hatte mit dem Posten der Bilder am Anfang ja auch so meine Probleme - habt' doch Verständnis.  Heul, schluchz, nochmal Heul, schluchz.   

@redrace
Die Mail mit meiner Mail ist heute gemailt.  Würde mich über Himalaya-Info-Mails freuen.

@himalayian und alle anderen, die nächstes Jahr mit in den H wollen
Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns im Frühjahr oder Frühsommer mal an einem für alle zentralen Ort  treffen würden, ein wenig biken , die Köppe zusaufen  und uns ein wenig über den H  unterhalten würden, evtl. noch Bilder schauen , .....  

Is ja noch ewig hin, aber andenken könnte man das ja, oder?

Feedback bitte!!!

Saluti e grazie molto!
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (17. Juli 2003)

Hey Lanciatore bist Du "des Wahnsinns kesse Beute". 14 Stunden im Sattel und fast 7000 Höhenmeter.Voll der Respekt  
Aber wie siehts aus in Sachen Familienplannung Nach 14 h im Sattel sind wahrscheinlich erstmal alle "Leitungen" abgeklemmt,oder???  

Uebrigens musst Du den Kalif garnicht in Schutz nehmen,bei Dir hats auch erst funktioniert nachdem der Druck etwas erhöht wurde  
Aber was solls,da müssen wir uns halt in Gedult üben,auch wenns schwer fällt 

Das mit dem Treffen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt,wäre echt ne tolle Sache.Aber muss ich dann wirklich nach Deutschland kommen  

Hey Lanciatore wo bleiben eigentlich Deine Fotos.....biste auch schon voll ausgeschossen.

Ich gehe dann mal mit gutem Beispiel vorran (*aufschulterklopf*)
und hänge wiedermal etwas "Stillleben"daran.
Bei den Strassen braucht auch ein Auto mal etwas Pflege.TOYOTA RULZ 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (17. Juli 2003)

....das gefällt mir!!!!!
....schützt den kalifen!!!!!!!!!! (nicht zu vieeel der häme   

...auf meinem schreibtisch liegt ein stapel von bildern  
der nur darauf wartet, gepostet zu werden...aber auch ein
stapel voll arbeit  ....ja ja ich weiß, der erstgenannte stapel ist viel wichtiger, aber der andere unterhält mein leben!!!!!!!

und DANKE für die ratschläge, richtig, sch..hitze!!!!!!
und scannen und verkleinern und und und!!!!!!!! muss mir wieder meine prof. hilfe holen, aber dann......würd ich niemanden mehr drohen  

fairness für den kalifen...das gefällt mir und   für lanciatore!!!!!!!!!!!!

*widmet sich jetzt dem zweitgenannten stapel*
thats life!!!!

felt the pain!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Himalayian (17. Juli 2003)

Gut da muss ich dem Kalif halt Recht geben,im Leben muss man halt Prioritäten setzen.Aber auf der anderen Seite hätten hier einige Leute sooooooooviel Freude über ein paar neue Fotos. Aber eben da müssen wir uns in Geduld üben und hoffen das doch noch was kommt.....  
Ich hab mir heute erstmal den Dia Scanner vom Kollegen ausgeliehen,mal sehen ob ich es Zustande bringe ein paar gute Scan's zu machen.Erste Resultate sind vielleicht (um mit Kalifs Worten zu reden )nächste Woche zu erwarten. 

Aber einen hab ich noch........ 
Also wenn ich n' Esel wäre,würde ich mich einsam fühlen 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100%Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (18. Juli 2003)

Guude zusammen,

nee Himalayian, ich fahre 'sackschonend' viel im Wiegetritt, keine Sorge - das klappt schon noch!!!   

Tja, mit dem Druckmachen hast'e ja eigentlich recht, wollte das nicht ansprechen, da das vom 'Thema Kalif-Fotos' abgelenkt hätte und der (Foto-)Focus wieder auf mich gerichtet gewesen wäre  .

Siehst'e Kalif, der Beistand hatte nur egoistische Gründe   .

Auch wenn ich mir jetzt wieder Feind(e) mache, ich schaffe das mit den Fotos momentan wirklich nicht.  Wenn ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, werde ich unaufgefordert an die Arbeit gehen - versprochen  !!!

... aber beim Treffen gibt's von mir die volle Packung Fotos  ,
garantiert!

Muß jetzt noch was schaffen, also, verabschiede mich dann ins WE rost:  

Euch wünsche ich auch ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüße 
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (18. Juli 2003)

Ja klar Lanciatore 14h im Wiegetritt ....."Hat er aber ge****t eingeschädelt" 
Uebrigens es gibt da ne ziemlich gute Salbe.........zum einreiben,falls das gute Teil noch immer wund sein sollte   

Mal sehen was meine Datenbank so Picturemässig noch hergibt.
Wie wär's mit nem superlangweiligen Foto vom Himalayian himself.(gääääähn)

Trotzdem noch n schönes Weekend und immer schön die Daumen drücken für unseren Jan damit er dem Texaner so richtig einen reindreht 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (18. Juli 2003)

Gääähn, hust, ächz,

man ist das langweilig, das Bild haben wir bestimmt schon 4-5 Mal gesehen ...    

Bis Montag, Himmi.  
lanciatore


----------



## kalif (19. Juli 2003)

...es ist `brachtvoll`, oder besser..es ist vollbracht!!!!!!!!
her mit neuen bildern, und das nicht zuwenig und nicht zu knapp in den nächsten tagen, okokok  

auf dass es der kalif nun endlich geschafft hat 
"her mit den kleinen bildchen"


----------



## kalif (19. Juli 2003)

...ja spinnen denn die kalifen!!!!!!!!!

nachdem la lung la hier nun die auffahrt zum lamna, 5.200,
die `kleine`abkürzung vom everst base camp nach tingri!!!!!!

waaaaahnsinnslicht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalif (19. Juli 2003)

...und bevor ich nun mit  totgestoßen werde
(wär ja auch nicht das schlechteste  )

hier nun eine runde tee für alle.......
come back on sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## lanciatore (21. Juli 2003)

Hey kalif,

was lange währt wird endlich gut oder so ähnlich.  

Super, endlich mal neue und wirklich SCHÖNE Bilder  hier im Thread!!

Der auf dem letzten Bild hat aber wirklich einen Langen  , gelle!

Oah, wenn ich diese Bilder  sehe - wie lange ist's noch???
14 Monate  , gelle!!??

Danke, danke KALIF - er lebe lange, er lebe hoch!!

Mehr von diesen Bildern!!! Fährst Du eigentlich nächstes Jahr auch mit?

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## kalif (21. Juli 2003)

....ja ja, nach tagen (oder besser wochen??) des wartens wurde
es auch zeit, die wartenden zu versöhnen, hoffentlich gelingt das auch!!!!!!

...würde gerne mal alle bilder hier im threat hintereinander sehen, da würden wohl die tränen in den augen stehen!!!!!!

2 2004 team: euer trip ist/wäre genial, man darf gar nicht   daran denken   

meine freunde und ich reiten (wie wir immer sagen) alle 2 jahre aus  , soll heißen, es ist erst wieder 2005 soweit, aber was heißt schon `IMMER`aber.....darf gar nicht daran denken   

ich glaube himalayian hat vorgeschlagen, eine runde bier auszugeb.......äh, auszurufen, das wär mal eine gute sache, von angesicht zu angesicht darüber zu talken........das sollte man mal im auge behalten 

hier noch ein shot, ....wer sich zur rechten zeit umgedreht hat, hat das gesehen!!!!!!!!

bis demnächst, kalif


----------



## Himalayian (21. Juli 2003)

ENDLICH hat er dem öffentlichen Druck nachgegeben und technisch hochwertige Scan's geliefert.Bei unserem Treffen (wenn es denn stattfinden sollte)  is dann aber ne Runde Freibier angesagt.....allgemeiner Applaus     

Die Fotos tuen echt gut, auch wenn man sie irgendwie kennt ist es trotzdem schön wieder ins träumen zu kommen.....also Kalif....keep going!!!

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (22. Juli 2003)

HUHU

Wenn das mit 2004 nicht klappt dann kann ich mir wenigstens aus den ganzen Bildern eine Fototapete machen!!!  

Weiter machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (22. Juli 2003)

Hey Leute,

die Bilder tun wirklich guuuuuuut   !!

T I N G R I, oder Himalayian?!   

Und Redrace, mal den Teufel bitte nicht an die Wand, das klappt im nächsten Jahr - die Hoffnung zumindest stirbt ja zuletzt, wie wir wissen  .

Also Kalif, schön weiter die netten Bilder einscannen.

Grüezi zusammen.  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalif (22. Juli 2003)

...beklagt euch nicht, ihr habt es so gewollt  
ist ja auch nur für die fototapete oder das `deschawü`!!!!!

falls ihr unterwegs hunger kriegen solltet und der versorgungstruck ist zu weit tuts eine runde käseecken
für alle auch....der preis ist verhandlungssache  

bis dann....


----------



## Himalayian (22. Juli 2003)

Sehr gut Kalif,aber bitte sage mir jetzt nicht,das Du auch von diesen Dingern probiert hast Käseecken Luftgetrocknet.....Du kennst wohl auch kein Erbarmen   
Frage:Habt Ihr auch mal von diesem "Buttertee" probiert?
Ich habs probiert,aber beim zweiten Schluck haben sich die Schluckmuskel geweigert.Sorry,aber ich krieg das Zeugs einfach nicht runder.

Lanciatore:Genau, kurz vor Tingri Lhakpa La 5220m


Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (23. Juli 2003)

BUTTERTEE ?????????????????????? 

Llllllllllllecker!!!  Habe ich jeden Morgen einen Becher voll getrunken.  Nee, ganz im Ernst eckelhaftes Gesöff.  Mehr als einen Schluck, den ich geradeso runtergebracht habe, konnte ich auch nicht trinken.  Geschmacksache halt.   

Wie heißt nochmal der andere Tee (richtiger Tee), den auch viel die Chinesen trinken, schmeckt so'n bisschen, wie wenn man in einen Blumenstrauß beißt  ?  

Grüße und weiter so kalif!  (Er hat's aber überlebt - luftgetrocknete Käseecken, das geht dort wohl nur, weil die Luft dort soooooo trocken ist, gelle   )

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Taunusmaid (23. Juli 2003)

Hi Lanciatore,

und mir erzählst Du immer, dass Du soviel arbeitest! Jetzt weiß ich ja, was Sache ist *grins*.
Keiler Wochenende verdaut?

So jetzt will ich euren Himalaya Thread nicht weiter stören, träumt weiter Jungs....

Aber die Bilder sind echt gut! Da bekommt man schon Fernweh! 

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## chouca (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lanciatore _
> *Wie heißt nochmal der andere Tee (richtiger Tee), den auch viel die Chinesen trinken, schmeckt so'n bisschen, wie wenn man in einen Blumenstrauß beißt  ?  *



@lanciatore: Du meinst nicht etwa den Grünen Tee auch Gunpowder genannt?

@Kalif: weiter so! die Bilder sind super!


----------



## lanciatore (24. Juli 2003)

@Gabi
Die Gabi!  Verdaut?  Nee, wirklich nicht.  Habe Euch das noch gar nicht gesagt, ich habe mir am ersten Anstieg, die letzten Meter zur Aurora-Hütte (so nach knapp 30km - der laaaaange Single-Trail-Anstieg) einen Muskel(faser??) riß im linken Oberschenkel zugezogen.  Bin seit Montag in Behandlung bei meinem Hausarzt und habe am Freitag einen Termin beim Spezialisten.  Mal sehen, ob ich in 1-2 Monaten wieder fit bin, wenn nicht ist ja auch egal, dann is ja sowieso bald wieder Winter - Skiiiiiiii foarn!!    

Nee, is wirklch *******, gerade wo's bei den Marathons so gut läuft, bin (ein wenig) geknickt.

Ihr habt ja kein Bock meinen Startplatz in Bad Wildbad, diesen Samstag zu übernehmen, oder.  Von Markus weiß ich, daß er am Samstag schon auf so'ne Automobilschau geht, für Volker, denke ich ist der Marathon sowieso nix, der Thomas hat keine Fahrgelegenheit.  Mmmmh, wer bleibt da noch??  EUR 35,00 für nix und wieder nix.  Gabi, sag' bzw. schreib' was!

@chouca
Grüner Tee - hmmm, könnte sein, aber irgendwie irritiert mich das Wort 'Gunpowder', weil danach schmeckt der wirklich nicht.  Ich würde eher sagen 'flowerpower'   .
Kann aber sein, Himalayian weiß das bestimmt, der hat ja auch die ganzen Pässe im Kopf.  

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## kalif (24. Juli 2003)

...um dem buttertee den rest zu geben...
man darf sich darunter keinen tee, wie wir ihn kennen, vorstellen, man sollte halt die augen zumachen und sich vorstellen, vor einer
kleinen tasse `maggibrühwürfelsuppe+beigeschmack`zu sitzen....und schon sieht/schmeckt das ganze gar nicht mehr soooo schlecht   
und nach einem langen, harten, mit hagel gekrönten ritt schmeckt das ding wirklich saugut, dazu ein lecker luftgetrocknetes yakschnittchen...*mann das ist ne brotzeit*.......und der abend ist gelaufen!!!!!!!!!!!

hier im kloster ralung, einzige übernachtungsmöglichkeit weit und breit, `downhill from karo-la`


----------



## Himalayian (24. Juli 2003)

Also Kalif ich bitte Dich....wer solches Zeugs runterkriegt...der nimmt auch kleinen Kindern das Spielzeug weg 
Also wenn Du diese Assage unter Höheneinfluss gemacht hättests wäre dies erklärbar aber unter Regensburger (fast) Meereshöhe....unverständlich   

Luftgetrocknete Yakschnittchen klingt dagegen schon besser.Waren die wirklich so gut??? 
Und wie sahs eigentlich mit Uebernachten aus,habt Ihr wie wir abwechselnd mal im Zelt und mal im Kloster/Motel geschlafen?

Und immer schön weiter posten die Fotos machen wirklich so richtig schön Fernweh 

Sorry Lanciatore und gute Besserung......schalt halt mal ein Gang zurück......musst ja auch nicht jedes Wochenende fast 7000 Höhenmeter machen  
Ich glaube Chouca hat recht es handelt sich hier um Greentee,aber wirklich sicher bin ich nicht.

Ich galube ich sollte auch wiedermal ein Foto posten um zusammen mit Kalif den "Spirit" zumindest Fotomässig aufrecht zuerhalten.bier:
Hier haben wir unsere Mittagspause gemacht.Ich finde das Foto einfach nur geil....vorallem die Landschaft (*Sehnsuchtkommaufstimmung*)

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (24. Juli 2003)

...hoch lebe der spirit!!!!!!!

2 himalaian: hast recht, die spielzeugfraktion zeige ich später mal
und die yakschnittchen waren, wenn man sie lange auf der zunge
schön weich gelutscht hat...richtig gut...war wirklich so!!!!!
aber ist halt geschmackssache....manche finden sogar das power
gel gut....da nehm ich doch lieber ein schnittchen  

...und im anhang was zum thema übernachtung.....rattenloch....
sehr zur freude der biker, wie man sehen kann  

2 lanciatore: das mit den 7000 hm ist wohl ein witz, ich denke mal,
wer zwischen den zeilen von der gabi lesen kann, war das das
keiler wochenende mit *g*.....*mitdenk, mitdenk*   

...und wenn himalaian beim letzten shot sogar sagen kann, wo der war, dann gibts hier höchstnoten!!!!!!!! (bitte keine gps daten )



die fototapete wächst und wächst!!!!!!

read u  
kalif


----------



## Himalayian (24. Juli 2003)

Voll die Härte Kalif.....Rattenloch ist garnicht so abwegig wenn man das Bild so anschaut.
Für mich kann ich nur sagen,ich habe die Nächte im Zelt genossen auch wenns am Morgen manchmal kalt war

Sorry,aber ich lese da nichts zwischen den Zeilen.Meinst Du wirklich der Lanciatore bindet uns hier einen Bären auf.....das wäre dann aber nicht nett  
Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal in "näheren" Kontakt mit Gabi treten und erfahre dann was wirklich gelaufen ist.......BBQ,Trinkerfestspeile,abmatten usw!!!  

Also Kalif jetzt wird es Zeit für Dich Höchstnoten zu vergeben,denn hier kommt die Auflösung:
Abzweigung Tingri Richtung Everste Base Camp ungefähr noch eine 1 Fahrtstunde von Rongbuk entfernt.
Bekomme ich jetzt ne 10,0!!!!!Stike 

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (24. Juli 2003)

Boooaaah, das Foto hat's wirklich in sich, Himalayian.  
Die 7000hm nun ja, wenn man halt nicht auf 5000m ü.NN. rumfahren kann muß man sich halt sonst irgendwie nen Kick holen.  Andere machen das ja mit Tequilla, gelle   !

Die Anmerkung von Chouca zum Buttertee finde ich aber interessant, probieren wir dann mal, wenn wir 'da oben' sind, gelle - alles Einstellungssache.  

Also getrocknete Yakschnittchen schmecken bestimmt lecker, obwohl vielleicht ein wenig hart, oder kalif (Brechen die eigentlich beim Kauen oder muß man stundenlang drauf rumbeißen).

Die 2 Yak-Steaks zumindest, die ich mir in Tibet reingepfiffen hab' waren echt in Ordnung, naja ein wenig zäh und geschmacklos - mit viiiiiel Salz und Pfeffer ging's dann aber - aber ohne weiteres eßbar.

Die Zeltnächte und -abende fand ich top, die -morgen allerdings bei regelmäßig Frosttemperaturen eher net so toll.  Diese Ruhe ...
ach ja ...  

Ich bin am vorletzten Samstag aber wirklich knapp 6.800hm und 220km gefahren, letzten Sonntag hatte ich dann nach 30km den Muskelriß oder Muskelfaserriß (Antwort habe ich morgen mittag, wenn ich bei dem Spezialisten war) und habe mir danach den Kopp mit 2,5 l Weizenbier bei 37°C zugeschüttet, so als Kompensationstraining sozusagen.     

Na denn Prost  
lanciatore


----------



## Taunusmaid (24. Juli 2003)

war eigentlich gar nichts weiter zu lesen! 
Ich schau mir die Bad Wildbad Geschichte mal an, aber eigentlich wollte ich dieses WE mal ein bißchen ausspannen und einfach mal ne Tour fahren! Also deinen Startplatz werd ich glaub ich eher nicht übernehmen.
Das mit deinem Bein ist ja echt *******! 
Aber Skifahren ist doch auch was! 
Langsam habe ich übrigens den Eindruck, dass ihr alle zusammen total besessen seid von der Himalaya Geschichte. Hört sich ja richtig heftig an!
Ich glaub, sowas wär nix für mich, so'n bißchen Zivilisation ist doch schon was tolles. Da möchte ich gar nicht unbedingt drauf verzichten. 
Werde mich lieber auf meinen Urlaub auf La Reunion freuen, da schick ich euch dann auch mal ein paar schöne Bilder!

Gabi


----------



## lanciatore (25. Juli 2003)

Hey Gabi,

das kommt net in Frage, daß Du nochmal die EUR 35,00 zzgl. Nachmeldegebühr zahlst.  Das ist doch Humbuk! (nicht Rongbuk!  ).  Bitttttttte fahr doch mit, Du kannst Dich doch noch bei der Anmeldung ummelden.  Die Strecke, auf jeden Fall ist supergeil - total technisch und richtig Steile Downhills dabei, bin letztes Jahr bei einigen sogar abgestiegen (vgl. Altkönig, ganz oben  ).

Gerade habe ich mit Heinz Betz, dem Organisator vom Neustädter MBM gesprochen, der hat gesagt, daß eine Übertragung des Startplatzes kein Problem ist (schon wegen der Frauenquote  ).

Du müßtest einfach bei der Anmeldung meinen Namen nennen und noch sagen, daß der Heinz das gestern telefonisch mit mir abgesprochen hat.  Die Strecke kannst Du auch ändern, den Startnamen und die Klasse natürlich auch - würde vielleicht nur noch einige Minuten mehr dafür einplanen.

Bitte bitte fahr' mit!  Ansonsten wäre das wirklich noch beschi...... für mich als es sowieso schon ist. Bitte!  

Wie viele 'Bitte' waren das jetzt eigentlich schon.  Tu' mir bitte (nochmal) den Gefallen und faaaaaaahr mit!!! rost:  

Schick mir doch heute oder morgen noch 'ne SMS, wie Du dich entschieden hast.  Falls Du am Samstag mitgefahren bist, trinke bitte einen auf mich.

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## kalif (28. Juli 2003)

HÖCHSTNOTE 10,0 + !!!!!

....vor allem, weil man sich bei längerer ansicht erinnern kann, die strecke führt dann `ums eck`ewig lange um einen unscheinbaren berg und geht dann richtig ab bzw. hoch.....

und nochmal bestnoten, das mit dem bären hast du auch richtig erkannt...*trete ich kontakt und berichte*  

...und nun wieder zum thema, der anhang....OHNE WORTE


----------



## lanciatore (29. Juli 2003)

Kalif,

da könnte man sich doch dran gewöhnen  , wenn an jedem hart erkämpften Paß so'n weiches 'Schal-/Gebetsfahnenbett' auf einen warten würde  , gelle?! ... und im Hintergrund das allerhöchste, der Everest, top Wetter, da hat doch nur noch ein 'Blue Ribbon' gefehlt 

Gruß   
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (29. Juli 2003)

Echt Super schon am Dienstagmorgen ne 10,0. Das is ja fast nicht mehr zu topen  
Ihr hattet da oben ziemlich Wind.....wenn ich das recht sehe,also eingepackt (Kleidungsmässig) seid Ihr auf alle Fälle standesgemäss 

Also der Lanciatore mutiert hier voll zum Alki....wollen wir den wirklich mitnehmen   
Auf der anderen Seite hat man sich schon einen Schluck verdient....nach soooo hartem Aufstieg 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (29. Juli 2003)

Schönes Bild.  

unweit von dieser Siedlung auf Deinem Bild haben wir im gezeltet, war glaube ich irgendwo gegenüber.
Der Tag damals war auch total stürmisch, locker 80-100km/h Windböen und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Sand und Staub - ohne Mundschutz   ging an diesem Tag nix. 

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (30. Juli 2003)

Ja,ja auch Papa is wieder fleissig am scannen ,aber das Ding (Diascanner) braucht einfach extrem lange 
Aber wenn ich die Fotos sehe,möchte ich am liebsten morgen schon wieder los  

Hier probieren unsere Jungs das Toilettenzelt auszuheben.
Was sein muss,muss sein......Gruss an die,die Durchfall hatten   

Uebrigens die Pfütze im unteren rechten Bildrand war am Morgen
danach hard gefroren  

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kellerassel (30. Juli 2003)

Also eins muss ich euch Dünne-Luft-Schnupper-und-doch-mega-Leistung-erbring-Junkies sagen:

Riiiesen Respekt! 

ich find eure action extrem cool - congratulations

(ich huste schon aufm zugerberg)

liebe grüsse

keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (31. Juli 2003)

Ja ja, der Frost und der Durchfall waren die ständigen Begleiter, wobei der Frost noch das harmlosere war   , obwohl wenn ich bedenke war's nicht gerade angenehm bei -5 oder -10°C bei einem mittleren Sturm sein 'Geschäft' zu verrichten  .

Solche Mengen habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesch.....  

Naja, wir hatten trotzdem oder gerade deshalb unseren Spaß und überlebt haben wir's ja auch alle.  

Die Fotos machen echt Lust auf mehr und es ist noch sooooooo lange bis Sept. 2004. 

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (31. Juli 2003)

Lanciatore......also bei Deinem Alkoholkunsum is ja Durchfall schon fast vorprogrammiert.   
Bei uns war ich der einzige der ne Woche lang mit Verstopfung rumgelaufen(geradelt) ist Der Grund:Ich war beim Essen übervorsichtig.....kein Salat,oder irgendetwas,was in Durchfall enden könnte.  
Ne gute Kitchencrew is halt schon wichtig.....anbei n'Foto von unserem Küchenzelt.

Wie Ihr ja sicher alle wisst zelebriert die Schweiz morgen ihren Nationalfeiertag und ich werde mich aus gegebenen Anlass ins verlängerte Wochenende verabschieden. 
Das Wetter verspricht gutes.....also nichts wie ab in die Berge!!! 

s' schöns weekend

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (31. Juli 2003)

...richtig, zum thema essen setz ich mal eins dazu.....
den buben gings ja nicht schlecht, alkohol, lecker mittagessen und dann ne große runde  abendessen und morgens ne 
`nutellaschnute`oder????

recht hattet ihr, es muß nicht so enden,
vormittags und mittags einen lecker müsliriegel zwischen die
kiemen und weiter gings......
durchfall kannten wir nicht, aber der 150 hm absch......
vom potala war schon genial   

auf in das wochenende
viel spaß, auf bald, im wald!!!!!

kalif


----------



## Himalayian (31. Juli 2003)

Kalif....jetzt haste Dir aber auch ne fette 10,0 verdient.Tolles Foto,aber meinst Du nicht auch das dass pinkige Oberteil a bissle *funcky* is   

Nichts für ungut....Have Fun

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (31. Juli 2003)

10,0 hört man gerne!!!!!!!!

aber besser fun-cky...als ****y....
ich geb ja zu, pink war jetzt nicht so die angesagte
farbe dort, aber wie du weißt, war die farbe ja meisten
staubgrau  
und außerdem freut/trägt (sich) jetzt ein nepalese das shirt,
und dem ist egal, was für eine farbe das hat   

a po pro pinkes oberteil, was hälts du von diesem genial shot
im kloster sera....

have a nice weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kalif


----------



## lanciatore (31. Juli 2003)

Kalif,

super blinky-pinky-Bild  .  Man hattet Ihr Topwetter, wir hatten Regen, Nebel, Wind und saukalt war's an diesem Paß - is doch der am bzw. nach dem Yamdrok, weiter oben ist doch so'ne Staumauer, oder? 

Himalayian, setz' bitte nicht solche Gerüchte in die Welt, ich bin kein Alki, wriklich net    .  Ab und zu gebe ich mir aber gerne mal die Kante   .

Naja, ich wünsche Euch dann mal viel Spaß beim Biken, meiner einer ist ja behindert, ääh, verhindert wg. dem schei.. Muskelfaserriß  .  Zwei Wochen muß ich wohl noch warten, bis ich wieder so langsam anfangen kann.

Grüße und schön weiter Bilder einscannen, gelle.  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (31. Juli 2003)

A pro pro pink.....wie Du sicher festgestellt hast,tragen auf Deinem Foto die Frauen und nicht  die Männer PINK. 
Was immer das jetzt auch heisst,die Männer unter uns verzeihen Dir   Ich hoffe nur das der Nepalese (der jetzt Dein pinkiges Shirt trägt) durch Dein handeln jetzt nicht Vorverurteilt
wird und mehr von Männern umringt wird als ihm lieb ist   

Was solls:unter dem Himmel des Himalayia sind eh alle gleich 

Jetzt geh ich aber endgültig ins Weekend

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100%Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (5. August 2003)

Das Wochenende ist vorbei und es wird als kranker mit diesem Wetter, die 38°C-Marke  wurde gestern bei uns in Breggenum geknackt.

Jetzt in Rongbuk bei 15°C  und nachts bei um 0°C  , hmm das wär's, zumindest für 1-2 Tage.

Ich zumindest hänge nur noch an der Flasch'.  

Net, die Flasch', an die Ihr wieder denkt.    

Grüezi.  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (5. August 2003)

Recht hat er der Lanciatore,im Moment schwitzt man schon bei der kleinsten Bewegung aber wie ich ihn kenne hat er sicher schon ne "Bierinfusion" gelegt,damit er auch immer frisch versorgt bleibt,jetzt da er eh nichts machen kann    ein typisches Flaschenkind halt   
Ich war am Sonntag bei der Sauhitz a bissl biken und als ich mich danach auf die Waage gestellt habe waren es 2kg weniger (totz 2liter camelback-der natürlich leer war).Also mal ehrlich...wer braucht da noch Diäten....   

Jetzt machen sie schon Witze wegen der Temperaturen....."Warum gegen wir eigentlich nicht auf Bali da hats wunderbare 29°C!!! das wäre doch so angenehm kühl" 

Uebrigens, kann ich jetzt auch anfangen nen Kaktusssss zu pflanzen???.   ...sollte ja kein Problem sein bei der Hitze und Trockenheit...wie zum Beispiel dieser,den ich letztes Jahr in Peru fotografiert habe.

Himalayian (...dem die Hitze echt zu schaffen macht )
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (7. August 2003)

Hey Himmalayian,

ich bin seit Sonntag, 3:30 Uhr 'trocken'  , gehe jeden Tag schwimmen (radfahren mit'm Muskelfaserriß kommt net soooo gut), esse viel Obst und *TRINKE  W A S S E R !!!! -  K E I N   F E U E R W A S S E R !!!!!*   

Heute Abend geht's wieder zum Schwimmen.   

Übrigens, der Kaktus auf Deinem Bild sieht sehr 'einladend' aus, da drauf möchte man sich's gerne so richtig gemütlich machen - das macht man aber bestimmt nur einmal.  

Also, dann frohes schwitzen (wenn's Ihr keine Klimaanlagen habt, gelle   ).

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (8. August 2003)

Ich weiss auch ich habe neue Fotos versprochen,aber bei der Hitze hat der Scanner einfach versagt (....man war ich faul )
Nächste Woche bin ich wiedermal am Reisen,aber nur ne Woche,also zähle ich wiedermal voll auf Lanciatore und Kalif damit wir hier nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.  

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (11. August 2003)

Hi,

schönes Kathmandu-Bild, Himalayian, gefällt mir und an diese Stelle kann ich mich sogar noch sehr gut erinnern, ganz besonders an das weiße Haus - die drei/vier weißen Häuser in K. stechen halt doch irgendwie raus  .

Am WE hat's mich erwischt und ich habe mal die ganzen Himalaya-Bilder (Mt. E., Mt. E-Range, Pottala, LaLungLa-Paß - war doch der Doppelpaß, relativ kurz vor der Grenze??   , die ich mir nach dem Trip vor 2 Jahren habe vergrößern lassen, aufgehängt - mußte mal sein.   

Ja, die ganzen Sachen (Klangschale - total esotherisch  , Stein-Bhudda, Elefanten, dieses bhuddistische Daumeneisen der Mönche, u.v.v.v.v.m.), die mir die Straßenhändler aufgeschwätzt haben, hab' ich kurzerhand auch in meiner Wohnung verteilt  .
Gut, die Rächerstäbchen habe ich mal in der Schublade gelassen.   

Hey, es sind ja immer noch 13 Monate bis zum Tag X, schei... ist das noch lang hin!!  Naja, heute abend muß ich mich mal mit meiner Klangschale auseinandersetzen, vielleicht bringt's ja was, das Himalaya-Fieber ein wenig zu senken ...  

Grüße und keep cool  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (15. August 2003)

Grüezi,

san's alle in die Ferien gefahren, oder was??

Wo seid's dann?

Gestern hab' ich mit'nem Kumpel gesprochen, der vor 5 Jahren durch Indien gezogen ist.  Der hat so von der Sudostküste Indiens geschwärmt.  Wie wär's, wenn wir an unseren Himalaya-Trip noch eine Woche Chilling am Strand mit Kokosnuß und Indischem Ozean dranhängen - so teuer wird der Flug da runter und der Rest ja auch nicht sein ... wenn man schonmal auf dem Subkontinent ist!!

Könnt' mir ja mal bescheid geben, wer auf sowas Bock hat.
Alleine bringt's das glaube ich net so richtig. 

@kalif
*W O   S I N D   D I E   V E R S P R O C H E N E N   B I L D E R   ? ? ?* 
Reiß' di amoi zamm, und bring mal was bei, ich bin schon ganz zittrig.     Bitte, bitte!  

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## redrace (15. August 2003)

HUHU

Das mit der Woche Erholung hatte ich auch schon im Sinn, allerdings hab ich da an Sri Lanka gedacht aber egal!!

Hier mal der letzte stand der Planungen!!

Emailantwort von PAN (Auszugsweise):


Hi Meik!!


Hab zwischenzeitlich auch ein seeehr lukratives Angebot hereinbekommen -
allerdings ohne Everst-Base-Camp.

Hab jetzt mal zurück gemailt, dass ich das auf alle Fälle mit im Programm
haben möchte.

Derzeitige Planung sieht so aus, dass ich mit meinem Schwager im Frühjahr
2004 mal für nen verlängertes WE nach Nepal düse und die Feinheiten direkt
vor Ort bespreche.

Bis Ende Oktober setze ich dich/euch detailiert ins Bild....




Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (15. August 2003)

Hi Redrace,

vielen Dank für die Info, das tut wirklich guuuuut  
Der Pan ist ja voll am werkeln, Gott seis gedankt!!  

Dann kann man ja wirklich damit rechnen, daß unsere Himalaya-Cross nächsten Herbst zustandekommt.  Suuuuuper.    

Das mit SriLanka wäre bestimmt sogar noch besser, da die Flugverbindungen dorthin höchstwahrscheinlich auch besser sind.
Naja, kann man ja auch spontan entscheiden, wenn unser Cross und wir selbst fertig sind.   

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich drauf.  

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## kalif (15. August 2003)

...da ist sie wieder, die mutter aller fragen!!!!!!! und sie trifft mich mitten im herzen    ...wo sind die bilder!!!!!!!

um meinen unmut nur kurz zu äußern, und für die kenner unter euch, (ansch. sind alle profis!!!!  )..mußte mein betriebssystem wechseln.....so, schon fällt es allen ein und auf, nur mir nicht, vom himmel  
muß  nun nicht sagen, dass jetzt nichts mehr funktioniert, vor allem, der scanner mag nicht mehr
   
der mag nen neuen treiber, aber der mag mich nicht und bla bla bla  

kurzum, ich brauch wieder meinen alten helfer...oder wars die helferinrost: und dann gehts wieder weiter......

und jungs, laßt die finger von goa, es reicht der chill(ie) out in kathmandu.....   

oder wie mein freund helge zu sagen pflegt..eia popeia!!!!!!!
(keine angst, habe nicht geraucht und nichts eingeschmissen!!!!)

kalif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (18. August 2003)

Jetzt fährt der Kalif aber harte Geschütze auf......vorher war's der Scanner und jetzt das Betriebssystem 
Ich galube er will einfach unsere Gutmütigkeit testen   ....aber wir lassen uns nicht provozieren...gelle Lanciatore   

Also gut dann hänge ich halt wieder mal n Föteli dran....wenn niemand anders Lust dazu hat.

Inside Potala.....

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (18. August 2003)

Oi,

das nimmt ja langsam richtig böse Züge an, beim kalifen, gelle Himalayian!
Guuuut, das kostet dann eine Runde, aber in Kathmandu und net irgendwie auf 5000m wo man nach einer Dose 0,33 schon voll ist, kalif.    

... oder sollen wir den kalif lieber trösten?  Ich bin nämlich auch nicht sooo firm mit diesem Computer-Schei..  

Was ich machen könnte, wenn der kalif keine Bilder postfähig kriegt, Bilder von meinen Bildern, die ander Wand hängen machen und dann hier reinsetzen, wäre doch mal was neues ... äh  ... oder?!  Nein, ich habe auch nix geraucht, hätte aber gestern vielleicht net solange mit der Klangschale rummarummarummamma ... rummachen sollen.  

Bis morgen, un kalif, reißDiZamm!  
lanciatore


----------



## kalif (21. August 2003)

genug ist genug.....möchte nun nicht mehr den kübel ausschütten!!!!  
...es sieht so aus, als sollte es wieder funktionieren...hier der
test also, wie siehts mit den `finisher shirts` aus...ja, daran habt ihr nicht gedacht!!!!!!!

kalif
bäg agän


----------



## kalif (21. August 2003)

....boahhhhhhh.......es klappt wieder......
erst ein wenig shoppen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
und dann finishen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...die shirt buben halt....


----------



## lanciatore (22. August 2003)

Jo kalif,

wir wußten's doch alle, Du bist der geboren Computer-Freak, voll der Hacker.

Ja, das feilschen mit den vielen Straßenhändlern hat am meisten Spaß gemacht.
Das T-Shirt is wirklich net schlecht - das auf dem Bild ist wohl die Rückenansicht, wie sieht's mit dem Front-Druck aus.

Wir müssen uns für nächstes Jahr dann auch irgendwann mal was überlegen - das hat aber noch Zeit...

Grüße und schönes WE.  
lanciatore


----------



## lanciatore (27. August 2003)

*KALIF* , wo bleiben die *B I L D E R  ? ?*   

Die Ausbeute bisher war ja wirklich schwach, kalif, Deine eingestellten Bilder kann man ja an einer (Tschernobyl-) Hand  abzählen.  Das ist eindeutig viiiiiiiel zu wenig, was da kommt!  

Jetz' mach mal hin!  
Wenigstens ein Bild pro Tag ist doch wohl zu schaffen.

Grübel net so lange an irgendwelchen Ausreden, sondern schaff' mal was!! 

In Erwartung Deiner Bilder  (streng' Dich an!!!)

verbleibe ich mit vorzüglicher high-altitude-Achtung  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (27. August 2003)

Ohhh Achtung,der Lanciatore wird allmählich nervös ich weiss nicht wie der gute Mann die 14 Monate bis zum Start überlebt 
Schade,wie's aussieht geht uns hier langsam der Atem aus.Keiner der mehr Fragen stellt,keiner der mal neue Fotos bringt Aber vielleicht bringen wir einfach die alten Fotos wieder,damit ja keine Langeweile aufkommt  

Wie wärs dann mit dem Sadu in Baktapur 

Himalayian (der keinen Druck mehr auf Kalif ausübt )

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (27. August 2003)

ohhhh, welch aufschrei aus dem volk...
ich wollte doch nur meine spärlichen bilder auf eure letzten   14 monate verteilen, heißt, alle 7 tage ein bild 

aber das volk ist damit nicht zufrieden, was heißen soll, ich muss
wieder zum fotoshop laufen.....  
aber nun gut....so sei es...hier zum thema allabendlicher
zeitvertreib!!!!!

kalif
sucht nach neuen bildern, die die welt sprengen


----------



## kalif (27. August 2003)

einer meiner lieblings spot aus der sh....werbung  sind die
knaller mit dem nutellabrot, wo dem nordlicht beigebracht wird, was eine brotzeit ist...und der daraufhin eine  `nutellaschnute`
zieht.....hier mein kleiner beitrag   

...."junge, DAS ist ne brotzeit"......!!!!!!!!!

kalif
sucht nach neuen wegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalif (27. August 2003)

2 himalayian:
damit hätten wir deinem sadhu wohl den garaus gemacht!!!!

und richtig erkannt.....keine drohungen mehr.....
habe verstanden  

ok ok ok, wollen wir auch keine 7 tage mehr warten  

kalif
hat neue wege gefunden


----------



## Himalayian (27. August 2003)

Jetzt gibt uns der Kalif aber voll die Kante   So machts doch wieder Spass....oder 
Das sieht aber nicht nach Nutella Brotzeit aus...eher nach deftiger
Wurstmahlzeit,die nach dieser Anstrengung natürlich doppelt so gut schmeckt 
Ich hatte eingeschweissten "Grana Padano" und "Bündner Trockenfleisch" dabei. welche einen immer wieder an die alte Heimat errinnert haben,wenns mal nicht so gut lief.
Und Lanciatore,welche "Leckerli"hattest Du dabei um Dich u motivieren.Bitte sag jetzt nicht "Paulaner Weissbier"   

Ich wünssch Euch was
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (29. August 2003)

Noch 14 Monate?!?
>Zitter< ... das kann doch net sein!!! >zitter und gaber<  

Nee, eben habt Ihr mich aber erschrocken, sind ja gar keine 14 Monate mehr, sind ja 'nur' noch 13, gelle!!!   

Kalif!!!! Was macht Ihr denn da am Abend immer für Sachen, überall dieses weiße Pulver, is das 'Schnee'?   
Habt Ihr Flügel bekommen und seid geflooooogen?  

Ah ja, die Brotzeit, ich hatte Müsli, Müsliriegel, Schokoriegel, leider hatte ich, wie auch meine Mitfahrer sonst recht wenig Mitteleuropäisches dabei - es hat auf jeden Fall etwas gefehlt!  

Ich weiß aber was ich nächstes Jahr mitnehme, nämlich so ziemlich alles, was ich finden kann.  

Biermäßig war das Blue Ribbon doch nicht schlecht - daran haben wir uns eigentlich fast immer 'gehalten'.  

Mehr als eine 0,33er Dose ging abends aber nicht mehr.  Einer aus unserer Gruppe hat mal 2 Dosen 'geschafft', konnte aber dann kaum noch geradeaus gehen - das war in Rongbuk zur 'Feier des Tages' (Wanderung in der Gletscher-Moräne hinter'm Basecamp bis auf ca. 5.500m - naja ich mußte bei ca. 5.400m wieder 'runter' auf 5.200 sonst wäre mir der Kopp geplatzt, mann war ich fertig!!!).

Kalif, das sieht wirklich lecker aus - wärst Du bei uns in der Gruppe gewesen, hättest Du nicht lange Spaß MIT Deiner Wurst gehabt.  

Aaaalso, der kalif postet ja jetzt fleißig Bilder, dann können wir ja beruhigt ins WE gehen.  

Schönes WE zusammen.  
Lanciatore


----------



## ma_dee (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lanciatore _
> *Noch 14 Monate?!?
> >Zitter< ... das kann doch net sein!!! >zitter und gaber<
> 
> ...



Lange Zeit !!! Aber ihr werdets schaffen ...

Bei uns sind es noch genau 21 Tage bis zum Abflug nach Kathmandu !!!!   

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Himalayian (29. August 2003)

ma_dee: Der is aber jetzt voll unter der Gürtellinie...nur noch 21 Tage.....und waaaaaas is mit uns   (voll der Neid komm auf) 
Also ich wünsch Euch an dieser Stelle auf alle Fälle nur das Beste,viel Spass und viel,viel Durchhaltevermögen 
Aber wir müssen auch die gute Seite sehen,wenn der ma_dee zurück kommt gibts wieder ne Menge Fotos......"Stimmts oder habe ich Recht"  

Schönes Weekend allerseits
Himalayian

No sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (31. August 2003)

2 ma_dee: tja, hoffe, ihr seid im zeitplan und die karte hat euch   geholfen....ansonsten wünsch ich euch das wichtigste, dass ihr
gesund wieder kommt!!!!
und stellt euch schon mal auf das unten gepostete ein....

2 lanciatore: ....ehrlich, das pulver war weder `witzig` noch
`fried`lich    , unser pulver war in flüssiger medizinform 
und hatte eher den geschmack aus 12 jähriger erfahrung des
arztes aus glenmorangie, und was der mit madeira wood finish auf das rezept schrieb, meinte er wohl den geschmack!!!!!!!!
   

kalif
back on friday
nun aber raus mit den bilden, bevor der ma_dee zurück ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (1. September 2003)

Ma_dee, 

erst hört man Monate nix von Dir und jetzt sowas.
Das ist wirklich uuuuuuuunterste Schublade, böse, wirklich böse von Dir.  Jetzt bin ich total niedergeschlagen und muß, glaube ich das Forum wechseln - mir schwebt da sowas wie 'Suizid leichtgemacht' oder sowas in der Art vor.   

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viiiiel Spaß - grrrrrrrr - und schönes Wetter, Gesundheit u.v.m.  Und Himalayian hat's ja schon geschrieben mach' Bilder!!!!!   , damit wir die Zeit bis zu unserem Turn überbrücken können - lechz lechz 

Hast ja sicherlich gehört, daß der Kalif eher net so viele Bilderchen hat    .

@kalif: Auf dem Bild sieht's ganz so aus als ob das so richtig schwei.isch kalt war, ganz früh am Morgen - 9 Uhr??  
(((Nur so am Rande: Als wir um kurz nach 9 Uhr unser Camp am Rongbuk-Kloster geräumt haben, war's -9°C und nachts hatten wir Tiefstwerte von -17°C  Mann hab' ich gefroren!!  )))

Lecker, hört sich ja wirklich suuuper lecker an  , das weiße Pulver.

Schöne Woche allerseits - soll ja wieder wärmer werden.  
lanciatore


----------



## ma_dee (1. September 2003)

Hi Jungs, 

ganz ruhig bleiben. Auch die paar Monate gehen rum. Kein Scherz !

Kann mich noch dran erinnern, wie ich vor über einem Jahr die ersten ernsthaften Gedanken an die Tour verschwendet habe. Und jetzt hab ich das Ticket, der ganze Kram liegt im Keller, dies und das fehlt noch, und und und ...... Aus Vorfreude wird langsam Panik (klappt alles ???).

Fotos werden wir hoffentlich genug produzieren, da wir mit drei Kameras (2x digi, eine Spiegelreflex) unterwegs sind. Dann muss ich nur noch lernen, wie man die Bilder ins forum bekommt .....


@kalif: Jau, die Karte ist ne Wucht, wenn sie denn stimmt. Zu dem Buch tibetoverland gibts aber nen paar Widersprüche, z.B. Rückreise von Rongbuk (direkt nach Tingri, oder zurück zum fhy ?)  .
Wo hast Du das Bild gemacht ? Nach "highway" sieht das nicht aus !


Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Himalayian (2. September 2003)

Weiter so Kalif......jetzt muss ich mich wirklich zügeln sonst geh ich doch noch dieses Jahr auf Tour.....bei diesen Bildern (lechzzz  )

Ma_dee:Wenn Du ne Digitalkamera dabei hast,ist das Problem mit dem "Bilder in Forum setzen" ja schon erledigt.....die brauchste nich mal entwickeln,da musste nur noch den Knopf drücken und tausende  von Fotos werden ihren Weg ins Forum finden Echt geil......ich glaube für dieses Jahr sind wir Fotomässig schon voll versorgt 

Ich hoffe Deine Frage"Sieht aber nicht nach Highway" aus ist nicht ganz Ernst gemeint......DA GIBTS GAR KEINEN HIGHWAY .....und das is auch gut so,weniger für Dein Hinterteil,aber sonst wär's ja zu einfach,gell   

Hier noch eins meiner Lieblingsfotos......schön oder  

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (2. September 2003)

Ja ma_dee,

Highways ... alles voll davon in Tibet.  Der Himalayian, will Dich nur veräppeln.  Ich bin übrigens mit meinem Renner gefahren, 19er Reifchen mit 10 Bar ...   

Himalayian, sind das Tibeter auf dem Bild???   

Lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (2. September 2003)

Kann bitte jemand dem Lanciatore den 2 Liter Paulaner Weissbierkrug wegnehmen......der gute Mann is ja wie aufgedreht   

Was das Bild betrifft enttäuscht Du mich jetzt aber wirklich,hier ist doch eindeutich zu erkennen,das es sich hierbei um eine deutsche Reisegruppe auf Ibiza handelt   ......also wirklich man!!!!

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (3. September 2003)

Aaaah ja, Ibiza, jetzt ist mir alles klar was das mit dem High-Altitude so auf sich hat - Paulaner halt, gelle.   

Lancialotri


----------



## kalif (5. September 2003)

...nach paul (aner) und franz (iskaner) wieder zum thema fürs wochenende, nicht, dass ich aus dem 7 tages ryhthmus komme
und es wieder schelte gibt   

the highest one, 5220

kalif
going to weekend
have a nice one!!!!!!!


----------



## Himalayian (5. September 2003)

Bei uns hatte es aber eindeutig mehr Fahnen...ääääätch   

Aber ganz im Ernst....dieser Pass hat echt n' paar mehr "Körner"gekostet als üblich.

Schönes weekend allerseits wünscht...
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (10. September 2003)

...WAS????....
schon wieder 7 tage, unglaublich, na dann mal los....!!!

2 himalayian: ....dacht ich mirs doch, ich wußte bloß nicht, wer all die fahnen mitgenommen hat  
der paß war auf alle fälle mächtig g..randios!!!!!!!
bis auf diesen sch.....trammen wind  

...und da wir uns in der mitte der woche befinden, sozusagen das
`mittenwochenbild`, tausche  `rad gegen schaf` 

read u

kalif


----------



## kalif (10. September 2003)

....und die abfahrt vor dem potala hatte es auch in sich....

und die häufigste frage, die sich vermutlich jeder gestellt hat, war.....

....werde ich jemals wieder hierher kommen....???????

kalif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (10. September 2003)

Aber echt, beim Kalifen sind ein bisschen wenig Fahnen zu sehen, hat er die alle abgemacht und verkauft sie hier in Deutschland für teueres Geld???  

Hat's bei Euch auf dem Paß auch so derart gestürmt, daß die Schals u. Gebetsfahnen nur so durch die Gegend geflogen sind??  Die Abfahrt war die Hölle - 1. saukalt und 2. dieser abge...... Gegenwind.  Eins weiß ich aber noch ganz genau, weiter unten, vielleicht 500hm, da haben wir uns im Zelt schön die angesüßten Fladenbrote reingehauen und Dosen-Obst (Birnen und Pfirsisch ) gab's.  Mann, hat das geschmeckt.  

... und schön weiter Bilder posten, gelle!  

Gruß  
Mathias


----------



## lanciatore (19. September 2003)

Eiwoseiderdann???

Nix mehr los hier - was is'n mit den ganzen Bildern von Kalif.  

Go on!!  

lanciatore


----------



## kalif (21. September 2003)

...das frag ich mich auch....wie schnell doch immer 7 tage vergehen....und dann erst 13 monate   

...dann auf zum shisha pangma turn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalif (21. September 2003)

...sonntags in lhasa wurde die  deutsch-tibetische billardmeisterschaft ausgerufen......da keine deutschen mehr im land waren, mußten wir uns opfern......natürlich gab es gastgeschenke von uns......und zwar den sieg
   

...ich hoffe mal, die nx 7 tage vergehen etwas schneller, aber man möge es mir nachsehen, die wiesn steht vor der türe  

bis dann!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbike (22. September 2003)

Servus Biker!

So, habe mir jetzt alle Beiträge durchgelesen...das war ein Job....! Auf jeden Fall habt ihr sehr gute Arbeit geleistet und auch meinen Wunsch nach dieser Reise weiter verstärkt. Ev. werde ich 2004 mit einer Gruppe dort hinfliegen und biken biken biken....

Ein paar Fragen:

1. Ich bin Kontaktlinsenträger und lese immer wieder von Sandstürmen usw....hattet Ihr damit Probleme?

2. Digicam, wie habt Ihr die Akkus immer wieder geladen? Ich denke doch, dass nicht gerade immer eine Steckdose in der Nähe war   oder?

3. Wieviele Höhenmeter habt ihr zurückgelegt?

4. War Jemand von Euch mit den Bergspechten bzw. Roox unterwegs?

Bitte um Antworten & vielen vielen Dank!


CU
SNOWBIKE
www.rampitsch.net


----------



## ma_dee (22. September 2003)

Gruesse aus Kathmandu  !!!

Bis hierhin hat fast alles geklappt: Gulf Air hat ein Teil meines Gepaeck verschlampt. Fliegen jetzt 4 Tage spaeter nach Lhasa (falls das Teil dann da ist ...) Falls nicht ... ??????

Sucht Euch fuer 2004 also besser ne andere Air Line. Gestern haben sie drei Teile (auch meins) verschlampt, beim heutigen Flug 7o Gepaeckstuecke !!!

Bis demnaechst,
Matthias


----------



## Himalayian (22. September 2003)

Kalif:Superfoto....Deutsche Billiardspieler in Lhasa man bin ich froh das ihr nicht Fussball gespielt habt,sonst wird das nix mit 2006   

Snowbike:Hier meine Antworten zu Deinen Fragen:
1.Du brauchst eh noch ne gute Sonnenbrille,Linsen alleine reichen nicht.Ich würde Dir eher eine Sonnebrille mit Linseneinsatz empfehlen (Addidas z.B) dann wirds nicht so kompliziert wenn mal n Sandkorn ins Auge kommt. 
2.Die besten Bilder machst Du immer noch mit ner Analogen.
Je nach dem wo Ihr plant zu übernachten hast Du die Möglichkeit
Deine Akkus aufzuladen.(Shigatse,Gyantse)Aber ich bleib dabei
nimm ne analoge und Du wirsts nicht bereuen.
3.Ich glaube es waren ca.20'000 m.
4.Ich nicht!!!

Ma_dee:Ich hoffe das Dein Gepäck doch noch ankommt,das ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich.Hoffentlich haben die Bikes keinen Schaden genommen.
Melde Dich doch nochmals aus Lhasa,dann hoffentlich "with good news".Alles Gute von hier...wir drücken die Daumen 

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (22. September 2003)

Hallöchen,

ma_dee, so'ne scheis.., da freut man sich ewige Zeiten auf den Trip und reist  zig tausende von Kilometern und dann sowas.
Hey, tut mir echt leid, habe in Lhasa auf dem Hinflug auch ca. 2,5 Std. auf mein Bike gewartet - aber das kam halt dann noch.
Wünsche Dir viiiiiel Glück!!!!  Melde Dich mal wieder.

Grüße  

Tja, Him... hat recht, das sehe ich alles genauso.
Ich bin auch Kontaktlinsenträger (aber nur ca. 1 Dioptrin) - ich habe die Dinger einfach z.H. gelassen - bei einer Luft'feuchte' von teilw. nur etwas über 20% bleibt kein Auge feucht ...  

Wir sind nur ca. 12.000 hm gefahren - hat mir aber vollllllllllllllllllllkommen gereicht.  Him... 20.000 hm, is des net ein bisserl zu viel????  

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Snowbike (23. September 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmals!

Fährt man eigentlich immer auf "Strassen" od. auch auf Trails?

Thx!

CU
SNOWBIKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma_dee (23. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ihr eine gute Agentur fuer die Abwicklung braucht, hier ein Tip:

www.peacnepaltrekking.com

Sehr engagiert und zuverlaessig !

Heute soll mein Gepaeck kommen !!!!

Gruesse aus Kathmandu,
Ma_dee


----------



## Himalayian (23. September 2003)

Snowbike: Leider sinds jetzt schon z.T.asphaltierte Strassen.Wir hatten noch das "Vergnügen" unpaved zu fahren.Also ich bin froh das ich die Strecke schon im 2000 gemacht habe.Jetzt müssen neue Ziele daher 
Bei der Höhe bist Du froh das es keine Trails sind,weil Du schon so genug zu kämpfen hast.

Lanciatore:Gemessen hab ich sie nicht,aber bei der Tourvorbesprechung hats 20'000 Höhenmeter geheissen!!!
Also wirklich man Du willst doch jetzt nicht etwa über läppische
8000 Höhenmeter diskutieren   

Ma_deeein Link hat nicht funktioniert,hoffe aber trotzdem das Deine Sachen noch rechtzeitig ankommen.
Wie isn das Wetter so in Kathmandu.....hier schiffts wie aus Kübel 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Snowbike (23. September 2003)

der link lautet

www.peacenepaltrekking.com

...ein e fehlte!

Was haltet Ihr von der Tour:

http://www.roox.at/ADVENTURE_TOURS/REISEINFOS/LKTM_kurzbeschreibung.htm

Bitte, Danke!

CU
SNOWBIKE


----------



## ma_dee (23. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Himalayan: In Nepal will der Monsun nicht so recht aufhoeren. Heute Nacht bis heute Morgen hats geregnet, eben 18:00 Ortszeit hats nach ein paar Stunden Sonne wieder angefangen. Luftfeuchtigkeit 150 %. Sauna bei Bier und Dhal Bhat in Thamel !

Den falschen link (lag an der hakeligen original-nepal-Tastatur) hat snowbike ja bereits korrigiert (Besten Dank!).

Bis dann,
Matthias


----------



## Himalayian (24. September 2003)

Oh man Ma_de Du lässt's Dir aber gut gehen.......aber recht hast Du,man sollte immer das Beste aus der Situation machen.....na dann Prost 
Apropo Tastatur:Wart erstmal bis Du in Lhasa bist dort sieht die Tastatur schon wieder anders aus!!!

Snowbikeie Tour is die gleiche, scheint aber "billiger" zu sein als die Schweizer Anbieter.Und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe wollen die sogar mit dem Bike zum Everest Base Camp fahren.
Das "Vergnügen" hatten wir nicht Um da hochzukommen
musst Du echt fit sein,das ist mit Abstand die steilste Passage
der ganzen Tour und nicht zu vergessen,das Du dann mindestens eine Nacht auf über 5000m übernachtest.Das wird die Härte......for tough guys only!!!   
Noch was in Sachen Brille.Also ich bin auch Brillenträger (unter 1 Dioptrin) und brauchte diese eigentlich nicht,weil die Luft dort oben so klar und trocken ist.Ich hab einfach alles super gesehen wie sonst mit Brille!!! 
Und wenn Du's genau wissen willst....hier musst Du rauf.Is auf ca. 5000m und im Hintergrund siehst Du dann die ganz grossen Berge.......



Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## ma_dee (24. September 2003)

Hi Himalayan,

seit heute ist mein Gepaeck komplett !
Ausgerechnet der YAK hatte Schwierigkeiten, den Weg nach Kathmandu zu finden.
Gehe davon aus, dass die Tastatur in Lhasa chinesische Schriftzeichen traegt, oder ??? Gibts da ne Schablone zum drueberlegen ??

Fuer Eure Tour solltet ihr Euch mal nen Angebot von D.B. Lama (http://www.peacenepaltrekking.com/) machen lassen. Ausser ner reibungslosen Organsisation (Abholung, Tickets nach Lhasa, Permits, Visa, usw.) bietet der alles weitere. Morgen geht er mit mir ausserhalb Thamels einkaufen, um keine Touri-Preise fuer Touri-Qualitaet zu bezahlen. Ausserdem organisiert die notwendige Verpackung und den Gepaeckruecktransport nach D. Die letzten drei Tage war staendig einer seiner Mitrarbeiter mit mir wegen des fehlenden Gepaecks unterwegs. Unbezahlbar !

Wenn ihr mir die genauen Leistungen mailt, kann ich das Angebot auch hier mit ihm besprechen. Habe ihn auf diesen thread gehetzt, der konnte gar nicht glauben, dass so viele Leute auf so nen Quatsch (Lhasa-Kathmandu) kommen.

Bis demnaechst,
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michagp (25. September 2003)

Hey, ich denke das daran sehr viele interessiert sind. Das problem wird einfach sein, dass die meisten einfach nicht das geld für so etwas aufbringen können.

ich würde sofort starten, wenn ich die moneten und die zeit hätte

icvh bin sein student und muss schon echt alles mgeben, um mein bike zu finanzieren und das drumherum. ich denke deswegen antworten viele nicht, da sie sich nicht die blöse geben wollen "arm auszusehen"

trotzdem respekt für den tripp. die landschaft gibt einfach mal verdammt viel spirit her.


PS: mein traum wäre es mal 1 oder 2 jahre durch die welt zu biken.


----------



## michagp (25. September 2003)

sorry habe nicht auf das datum der ersten seite dieses themas geschaut, deswegen der spruch gerade eben.


----------



## lanciatore (25. September 2003)

Hey Leute,

wir waren im Mt-E-Base-Camp, sind mit dem Rad dorthingefahren und haben 3 Tage am Rongbuk-Kloster übernachtet.
Das war die absolute Härte - alles hat man im Schneckentempo gemacht - aber ungemein geiiiiiil war's zudem!!!   

@ma_dee
Na also, hat dann doch noch geklappt mit Deinem Gepäck.
Noch was, da 'unten' in Kathmandu kann's doch regnen, Hauptsache ist doch, daß das Wetter in Lhasa einigermaßen ist - nur nicht verzagen! 
Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß auf dem 'Dach der Welt' - ich beneide Dich!!!  

@Himalayian
Direkt am Base-Camp bist Du auf über 5.200m - dort zu übernachten - hmmm ist zu hart, glaube ich.  
Und Rongbuk (meinst Du, glaube ich) liegt auf ziemlich genau 5.050m und deshalb ist's dort auch ziemlich frisch - besonders nachts.  Oh mann, wenn ich daran nur denke °fröstelts° mir!  

Wir sind zu über 90% auf Schotterwegen und leichten Trails gefahren.

@ma_dee 
Rongbuk ist eigentlich Pflicht - wirklich geil im Angesicht des 'RIESEN' zu übernachten - die 3 Tage dort waren super beeindruckend.  Bei Sonnenaufgang, wenn der Berg von der Sonne angestrahlt wurde und bei uns 'da unten' auf 5.000 noch tiefe Nacht war und abends bei Sonnenuntergang - das gleiche Spiel.  Der absolute Wahnsinn!!!  

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (25. September 2003)

Lanciatore:Also wenn ich Basecamp sage meine ich natürlich Rongbuk,weil das eigentliche Basecamp nur für Bergsteiger zugängig ist.Ich weiss nicht ob es noch andere Wege von Tingri zum Basecamp gibt,aber den Weg den wir gefahren sind (mit 4WD) war wirklich ziemlich steil 

Michagp:Tja das ist immer so ne Sache mit der Zeit und dem lieben Geld,aber glaub jetzt ja nicht das alle die diesen Trip machen,Millionen auf'm Konto haben. 
In diesem Thread muss sich niemand und keiner arm fühlen,hier darf jeder mitreden und wenn's auch "nur" zum träumen ist.

Ma_dee:Jetzt,wo das Gepäck da ist,kanns ja so richtig losgehen.
Danke für die Offerte aber ich werde diesesmal so gut wie alles selber organisieren (mit unserer 2000er Reiseleiterin welche die lokalen Gegebenheiten sehr gut kennt).
Das eigentliche Ziel steht noch nicht fest,aber entweder wird es der Kailash oder Pakistan (K2 Basecamp) werden.....wäre echt geil,wenn das klappen würde.
Für Dich dann mal alles gute....und das es Dir nicht schwindelig wird wenn Du aus'm Flieger steigst in Lhasa (3700m )


Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (25. September 2003)

..da bin ich jetzt aber froh, daß der himalayian pakistan anspricht...soll heißen, wenn meine tibet-bilder zu ende sind, habe ich für euch noch ne portion `karakorum highway`mit allem  .......so zum neuerlichen einstimmen halt 

2 ma_dee: viel glück, die ohren steif halten.....aber das geht in
rongbuk von alleine   und kommt wieder gut nach hause...
(noch ein tip am rande....falls ihr postkarten von lhasa schicken wollt, und wer will das nicht, geht mir den postkarten  zum postamt und kümmert euch selbst darum, ja nicht irgendwo im hotel oder sonstwo einschmeißen, sonst sind die dinger weg und kommen nie an!!!!!!!)

2 michagp: an das blöde geld wist du dich nie erinnern, später, aber junge, diese tour wirst du NIE im leben vergessen!!!!!
(aber schon klar, ohne geld klappts natürlich auch nicht, ich verstehen dich schon!!!!!!!!!!!trotzdem!!!!!!)

kalif
geht in den keller und sucht nach weiterem material


----------



## Himalayian (26. September 2003)

Jetzt muss der Kalif schon in den Keller gehen um Nachschub zu holen......na wenn das mal gut geht  
Und dann hat der gute Mann auch noch UNGEZEIGTE Pakistan Fotos......ICH GLAUBS EINFACH NICH  
Also jetzt musst Du halt nochmal in den Keller und die andere Schachtel mit den Pakistan Fotos hervorholen. 
Man wie ich mich auf diese Fotos freue...........(ich weiss aber a bisl indirekter Druck muss sein)  

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Snowbike (26. September 2003)

Danke erstmals für die Antworten!!!

Gibt es schon irgendwo in dieser Sammlung von Beiträgen eine Packliste?

Thx!

CU
SNOWBIKE

....i have a dream...


----------



## Himalayian (26. September 2003)

Snowbike:Wir haben so ziemlich am Anfang des Threads über eine Packliste gesprochen.Haste wiedermal n paar Seiten übersprungen .....   

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Snowbike (26. September 2003)

Gibt´s ja net, habe jeden einzelnen Beitrag gelesen..äh verschlungen....das klingt fast wie: Zurück an den Start! 

Naja, daa bis in ein paar Stunden  

CU
SNOWBIKE


----------



## redrace (27. September 2003)

HUHU

Ich war 14 tage in den Alpen gibt es irgend was neues was unser Tour 2004 angeht??

Übrigens Bilder von unseren Touren gibts hier 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalif (2. Oktober 2003)

..man merkt, es ist wiesnzeit!!!!!   die staaaade zeit halt....
aber solange ich noch ein paar tibetbilder habe, lasse ich den stapel `karakorum highway` mal im keller, aber behalte ihn im auge   

....auf das, was der ma_dee gerade sieht, wo er doch gerade in lhasa weilt...oder auch nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!

kalif


----------



## kalif (2. Oktober 2003)

...und auf das, was er in spätestens 1 woche sehen wird   

die rotzglockenfraktion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kalif


----------



## Himalayian (6. Oktober 2003)

Danke Kalif.....Fotos von Tibetischen Kindern sind einfach Klasse 
Ich kann im Moment "nur" mit Klosterfotos dienen.Wie wärs denn mit dem Potala???

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Haddock (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

sicherlich steht das schon auf einer der vorherigen 22 Seiten, wollte jetzt nur nicht alles noch einmal durchlesen. Daher hier meine Frage.

Welche(n) Reiseanbieter könnt ihr denn empfehlen?

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Himalayian (13. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann da "Bike Adventure Tours" aus Affoltern (Schweiz) weiterempfehlen.Mit denen war ich im Tibet und alles hat bestens funktioniert.

Also wenn's der Kalif Bildermässig wiedermal schleifen lässt,muss ich halt ran.
Klosterfotos bis um abwinken....   

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (15. Oktober 2003)

...nein nein....berite mich auf einen kleinen kurztrip nach griechenland vor.....so zum sommerausklang   

bildermäßig gehts weiter, wobei der stapel immer kleiner wird, und der nächste schon wartet  

wo ist der ma_dee!!!!!!!!!!!!! sicher  bei einer....

.....loneley  abfahrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kalif


----------



## kalif (15. Oktober 2003)

...ein kleines sponsorenpicture sei mir gestattet...  

read u after greece!!!!!!!!!!!  

kalif


----------



## lanciatore (17. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ma_dee hat sich ja auch schon länger net gemeldet - dürfte schon länger in Kathmandu sein, oder sogar schon zu Hause??!

Bin gespannt auf seine Eindrücke, die er uns bestimmt die nächsten Tage berichten wird - wenn alles noch frisch im Gedächtnis ist. 

@kalif
Viel Spaß in Griechenland - da is noch schön warm!!

Hier bei dieser Hundskälte friert man ja auf'm Sattel fest.  Mann, mann, nach diesem Supersommer gibt's vielleicht mal wieder ein Superwinter ...  

Macht weiter mit den Bildern !!!

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Himalayian (20. Oktober 2003)

hey Kalif ist das der gleiche See,oder bin ich jetzt falsch????
Was haste denn da für'n super Maskotchen am Lenker baumeln....hats geholfen???   

Irgendwie merkt man das die Feriensaison vorbei ist,denn im "Reisen Thread" läuft so gut wie garnichts mehr.
OK der Kalif war in Griechenland........aber kann man da auch biken????    

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowbike (20. Oktober 2003)

Servus!

Habt Ihr die LKT eigentlich irgendwie aufgezeichnet? If so, mit was? Ich kenne keinen Radcomputer der so eine lange Tour aufzeichnen kann oder gibt´s einen?

Habt Ihr Eure Bikes in karton od. Koffer transportiert?

Thx!

CU
SNOWBIKE


----------



## Himalayian (20. Oktober 2003)

@Snowbike:Ich kenne auch keinen,aber bei einer der ersten LKT hat einer seinen Laptop dabei gehabt und die Daten täglich herunter geladen.
Ich hatte nich mal einen Velocomputer dabei.Wenn interessiert schon ob ich die Steigung mit 5 oder mit 6 km/h nehme  
Wenn Du das erstemal so eine Tour machst werden Dir auch die Höhenprofile nicht viel bringen,weil in dieser Höhe halt alles etwas anders läuft (hauptsächlich langsamer   )

Bei unserer Tour wurden alle Bikes nur mit einer Plastikplane abgedeckt und erstaunlicherweise ist auch keines der Bikes beschädigt worden.
Koffer is nicht wirlich nötig,habe mein Bike bei der letztjährigen Perutour im Karton verpackt und auch hier...keine Probleme!!!

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Snowbike (21. Oktober 2003)

Es ist auf alle Fälle interessant. Ich bin vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Monat mit dem Bike durch Neuseeland gefahren und habe die Tour leider nicht aufgezeichnet. Falls ich die LKT mache, möchte ich dies aber gerne festhalten!

CU
Günther


----------



## ma_dee (23. Oktober 2003)

Tachchen,

bin seit ein paar Tagen wieder zu Hause. Hier die Ereignisse im Telegrammstil:

Nachdem wir unsere Reservetage für Krankheit usw. durch die Gepäckverschlampung bei Gulf Air  schon vor Beginn der Tour verbraten hatten, sind wir vier Tage später als vorgesehen nach Lhasa geflogen. 

Ab dort hätte dann alles 100%ig funktionieren müssen, um die Tour noch mit eigenem Gepäcktransport zu realisieren. Vorsichtshalber habe ich dann noch ne Bronchitis (Lungenentzündung ??) bekommen   , so dass wir nochmals später und in Begleitung eines LKW (Gepäck) fahren mussten. 

Gesund wurde ich auch nicht   , konnte also bis zur Grenze nicht einmal biken . Habe die Strecke bis zur Grenze wie 99% aller Touristen im LKW zurückgelegt. Habe heute immer noch ne schwere Rippenfellentzündung und werde ab heute das dritte (!) Antibiotikum nehmen. Schaun wer mal.....

Habe aber ca. 250 Dias und diverse Bilder von meinen beiden Mitreisenden. Sobald ich weiß, wie mein Diascanner funktioniert, werde ich den thread füttern können..

Grüße an die high-altitude-community,
Matthias


----------



## Snowbike (24. Oktober 2003)

Servus!

Ja, so kann´s gehen, hattest wirklich Pech! Trotzdem war´s sicher ein wundervoller Trip! Kann man eh nix mehr machen! Auf die Photos sind wir wirklich schon ALLE sehr gespannt!

Gute Besserung!!!

CU
SNOWBIKE


----------



## lanciatore (24. Oktober 2003)

Ma_dee, 

tut mir echt leid für Dich.  Muß ja wirklich 'ne Qual gewesen sein, so rein mental, oder??

(Im Frühjahr bin ich auch für 10 Tage nach 'Malle' gefahren und 2 Tage vorher hat die Grippe angefangen; konnte dann noch 4 Tage fahren ...)

Hoffentlich konntest Du die Landschaft und das gute Essen (in Nepal) wenigstens genießen.
Wie war's Wetter - hattest ja geschrieben, daß es anfangs besch..eiden war ... ?  Erzähl' mal, wie's so war.

Grüße und GUTE BESSERUNG!  
lanciatore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalif (26. Oktober 2003)

...bei den letzten einträgen vom ma_dee fehlen mit eigentlich die worte, dazu fällt mir nichts ein, aber manche sachen hat man einfach nicht mehr in der hand und hinterher mußt du froh sein, dass du gesund aus der sache rauskommst......aber auch das sind keine tröstlichen worte   
ich weiss, trotzdem muß es weiter gehen!!!!!!!
wir werdens ja lesen....

2 himalayian: genau, das war derselbe see, einfach genial....
und das maskottchen......hätt ich lieber dem ma_dee schicken sollen, es hat geholfen!!!!!!
war übrigens von unseren  eigenen kindern..... 

grichenland war auch super, 28 grad  
mehr muss ich nicht sagen, war aber nur `abhängen`angesagt...
und zum biken.....das hebenwir uns mal für die "alten tage"    auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

warten wir mal auf die eindrücke vom ma_dee.....
und auf seine fotos........

bis die tage
kalif


----------



## Himalayian (27. Oktober 2003)

Sorry Ma_dee da is ja so ziemlich alles schief gelaufen,was schief laufen konnte. Du hast mein vollstes Beileid.Du konntest  wirklich erst biken nachdem Ihr die Grenze zu Nepal erreicht hattet???? Echt ******** man!!!!
Wie ergings den den anderen in Deiner Gruppe??Hatten die die gleichen oder ähnlich Probleme???

Ich sende Dir mal vorsorglich Genessungswünsche aus dem sonnigen Bern.

Alles gute....aber auf die Fotos freuen wir uns dann trotzdem!!! 
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (1. November 2003)

...von ma_dee`s mißgeschick  hat es uns vermutlich die sprache verschlagen...weil wir alle mitfühlen können, wie es sich abgespielt hat......trotzdem, muss es hier weitergehen, bis die
bilder vom ma_dee, auf die wir uns alle schon freuen,  hier angelangen....hier noch eines von der `rotzglockenfraktion` 

schönes we

kalif


----------



## kalif (1. November 2003)

...wie gehts dir eigentlich, ma_dee ??????

und hier noch die `ankunft` auf der 
friendship highway bridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELL DONE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ma_dee (1. November 2003)

Hi,

mir gehts langsam wieder besser. Echt langwierig sowas. An biken bisher noch nicht zu denken. Werde es vielleicht mal nächstes WE versuchen.

Zu dem Foto: Habt ihr die Schals auch in Zangmu von einem 12-jährigen Hotelmanager zum Abschied bekommen ??

Bei mir im Keller liegt noch nen baugleiches Teil rum ....

Viele Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## kalif (8. November 2003)

na, da wird aber mal wieder zeit für einen kleinen eintrag!!!!

2 ma_dee: die schals haben wir bei der ankunft in nepal erhalten....`traditional`......aber wir hatten genug dabei, um auf jeder paßhöhe die fahnenreihe zu erweitern, hat uns ja auch das nötige glück gebracht!!!!!
hast du dich schon wieder erholt????

kalif


----------



## kalif (8. November 2003)

.....und das war der letzte paß, bevor es auf die 2 tägie abfahrt ging.....vorfreude pur!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kalif


----------



## Himalayian (10. November 2003)

Oh ja Kalif der letzte Pass.Hast Du auch n' Foto von der anderen Strassenseite,da hättest Du nämlich den Shishapangma im Hintergrund.
Ja aber die Abfahrt hat nur wirklich mit nem fully Spass gemacht,oder Also ich für meinen Teil war froh als ich unten war (ohne Fully) 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (12. November 2003)

...2 himalayian.....genau, den shisha-blick gabs auf seite 22.....
war mehr als mächtig!!!!!

tja, und das thema mit dem fully.....was soll man dazu noch sagen   
aber auch wir kamen `unten` an, ohne, und war auch so genial!!!!!!!!!
...mit wärs halt komfortabler gewesen 

hier  die `himmelsleiter`, welch passender name!!!!!

....und hoffen auf ma_dee...

kalif


----------



## kalif (12. November 2003)

..na ja...und den start um 06.00 uhr mit everest anblick kann man wohl auch noch einschieben  

bis die zeilen

kalif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (13. November 2003)

Also der Kalif gibt wiedermal alles aber beim ersten Bild bin ich jetzt irritiert...wo war'n das???(is noch zu früh am Morgen
 )
Jetzt häng ich aber auch wiedermal eines meiner vielen Potala Fotos an.Wenn's zu viel wird müsst ihrs einfach sagen,gelle  

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## lanciatore (18. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

echt suuuper Fotos!!  Eins der wenigen Dinge, die einen bei diesem Mistwetter die Suizidgedanken vergessen lassen   .

Aber ... irgendwann wird's ja wieder richtig Sommer ...

@Himalayian
Von Pottala-Bildern kann ich persönlich nicht genug kriegen.  Hast Du vielleicht auch von innen Bilder, oder war das zu teuer  ?
War selbst nämlich nicht im P., da ich an dem Tag als wir das besichtigt haben, die Höhenkrankheit hatte (zum Glück nur vorübergehend  ).

@kalif
Seid Ihr des Wahnsinns?  Um 6:00 Uhr losbiken.  Wann seid Ihr denn da aufgestanden - um 4:00 Uhr??
Aber wirklich ein suuper (unterkühltes) Bild - war bestimmt unter -10°C, oder?!

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Rene1 (18. November 2003)

Leck mich am A.... ! Das nenn ich mal extrem. Gruss Rene


----------



## lanciatore (20. November 2003)




----------



## kalif (20. November 2003)

2 lanciatore: hast recht....minusgrade und fahrtwind bei der abfahrt von ronbuk....arghhhhhhhh.....aber das brauch ich euch nicht extra sagen.....aber was meintest du mit den HATTEN?????
meinst du die HA R TEN ?????   
oder gar die WEICHEN ......unter den EICHEN...oder was????  

2 himalayian: die `himmelsleiter`war der letzte doppelpaß,  wahrlich der letzte (und spektakulärste) aller päße!!!!!!!!
vom la lung-la runter und wieder rauf zum tong-la....
war ganz schön quälix!!!!!

...warten auf ma_dee!!!!!!!!

zum zeitvertreib, eine kleine teepause.....

read u

kalif


----------



## Himalayian (21. November 2003)

Kalif:....genau eine kleine Pause muss einfach mal sein!!!Und nach einem Schluck Buttertee ziehts einem eh ziemlich schnell weiter.  
Uebrigens der Lanciatore hat sich da nicht versprochen,der redet immer so (nach 5 Bier)  Nein ehrlich,so richtig weiss wohl keiner was er da mit mit "Hatten Datten" (vielleicht Hotten Dotten gemeint hat!!!

Himalayian (der auf'm weg nach Asien is....leider nich zum biken)

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (24. November 2003)

HUHU

Da ich von Pan schon lange nichts mehr gehört habe und er auf zwei Mails von mir auch nicht geantwortet hat, habe ich mich mal umgehört und heute das 1. Angebot von Navyonepal erhalten.

Ich habe noch zwei, drei Anfragen am Laufen und am Samstag gehts auf den Reisemarkt in Köln da treffe ich einen deutschen Anbieter! Mal sehen, was der so zu bieten hat.

Gruß


----------



## ma_dee (26. November 2003)

TATATATAAAAAA !

Hier das erste Foto ! 
(Als Test, hoffe dass es funktioniert)

Wenns denn klappt, ist es Gyantse.


----------



## Snowbike (26. November 2003)

Hurrrra.....endlich wieder neue Bilder!

Weiter so!!!

CU
SNOWBIKE

I´ll be there 2004!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanciatore (27. November 2003)

Suuuper, ma_dee.  Ja, endlich neue Fotos, obwohl die von kalif ja auch nicht zu verachten sind!!  Schönes Bild.

Redrace, das hört sich gut an.  Das wird ...  

@Himalayian und kalif
100 Gummipunkte für Kalif und 1 Runde (von was auch immer - vielleicht Buttertee, würg) an Himalayian!  
Die Hatten (Harten) und der Gatten (Garten). Jep!  
Noch was, nach 5 halben Bier versteht man bei mir noch den Unterschied zwischen 'R' und 'T', gaaanz sicher - zumindest unter 3.000m ü.NN.!  

@ma_dee
Noch zwei Tage, dann ist Wochenende - Zeit zum Scannen, gelle!  
Denn ... wir wollen kein Maoam sondern viiiiiiele Himalaya-Bilder!!  

Grüezi. (was heißt das eigentlich übersetzt, Himalayian - 'Grüß Dich' oder 'Grüß Gott' oder gaaanz anders?)   
lanciatore


----------



## Deleted 4120 (27. November 2003)

@ die begeisterten Himalaya- und Orgasinatoren

Ich finde die Idee absolut super und habe mich auch auf Eurer Homepage vormerken lassen, ich muß jetzt aber einen Rückzieher machen. Ich mache nächstes Jahr in diesem Zeitraum Examen und kann´s mir aber auch von der finaziellen Seite absolut nicht leisten!!!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und freue mich auch schon auf Bilder!!!

@ redrace
Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal an der WBTSP, auf einer von XC Racer´s geführten Touren!!

Gruß


----------



## kalif (5. Dezember 2003)

...na gut, schauen wir mal, was mein stapel noch hergibt  

2 lancia: tausche 100 gummipunkte gegen 2 harte getränke!!!!
....meiner wahl   

2 himalayian: are u back?????

..da der ma_dee noch ein wenige braucht, hier noch ein `bigshot`...oder wie sie entstehen....kurz nach tingri!!!!!

kalif


----------



## ma_dee (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin moin zusammen,

neues notebook wurde in Betrieb genommen, Scanner funktioniert auch, jetzt muss ich nur noch photoshop verstehen .....

Über welchen Weg komme ich mit dem geringsten Verlust auf die 60 kB runter ?????????

Hier der erste Versuch: Flug nach Gongkar, Blick auf den Kangchenzönga (8.579 m)


----------



## ma_dee (8. Dezember 2003)

Hier der Kampa La (der erste Pass) aus der Luft. 
Im Hintergrund der Yamdrock.


----------



## Himalayian (8. Dezember 2003)

Ja genau Kalif,am Ende war man sogar schon zu faul vom Bike zu steigen um Fotos zu machen.Deswegen bin ich meistens für mich gefahren,damit war der Spirit beim fotografieren einfach besser (versteht ihr was ich meine???) Aber trotzdem ist Dein Schnappschuss gelungen!!

@Ma_dee:Einfach nichts mehr an der Auflösung basteln,die is nämlich ganz gut.Also der Kampa La sieht schon einfacher aus,aus der Luft!!Weiter so !!!

@Lanciatore:Grüzi heisst nichts anderes als "GutenTag"!!!

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma_dee (10. Dezember 2003)

Hier eins vom Ende der ersten Etappe. 
Der Bramaputra am Abzweig zur Passstrasse zum Kampa La.


----------



## Snowbike (10. Dezember 2003)

...weitermachen....


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2003)

HUHU

Die Neuigkeiten zur Tour im Oktober 04 finden alle, die sich noch dafür interessieren hier!! 

Ich hoffe der Ein oder Andere meldet sich noch bei mir!! 


Gruß Meik

P.S. Mein Fug ist schon reserviert!!!!! *freu*


----------



## kalif (15. Dezember 2003)

2 redrace: ...ist nicht fair, was du uns da um die ohren gibst!!!!
liest sich aber genial.....hast du diese tour nicht schon gemacht??

da die `ära` von ma_dee ansteht, laß ich doch meinen stapel nun auslaufen  wird ja auch zeit!!!!

...da wir den kampa la von oben sehen durften, ist echt ein super shot und gelingt, denke ich, sehr selten.....hier der anstieg zu diesem pass, fast 30 km bergauf, und das gleich beim ersten 
richtigen aufstieg/paß!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalif (15. Dezember 2003)

hab derzeit hunger nach lecker curry!!!!!

hier beim ausklang in kathmandu, wir hatten dem ringpoche aus dem solo kumbhu unsere medikamente mit allem was dazugehört geschenkt, dafür hat er sich mit einem suuuuper lecker dinner bedankt.....     gabs leider nicht zum dinner....aber hinterher umso mehr   

mahlzeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2003)

> 2 redrace: ...ist nicht fair, was du uns da um die ohren gibst!!!! liest sich aber genial.....hast du diese tour nicht schon gemacht??




Nee, ich hab die Tour noch nicht gemacht!! Aber so wie es zur Zeit aussieht werde ich das Ganze wohl alleine machen müssen und auch machen, oder lanciatore wird noch richtig gesund, dann sind wir schon zu zweit!!! *hoff* Aber vielleicht gibt sich ja noch jemand einen Stoß und traut sich und meldet sich auf meine emails!!  

Gruß


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2003)

HUHU

Ich nochmal!!

Hab eben ein weiteres Angebot bekommen. Die 23 Tage Tour mit Basecamp, Flug Kath-Lhasa ca. 2100 

Genaueres folgt in nächsten Tagen!!

Gruß


----------



## Snowbike (18. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Wie ist das Wetter im Mai in T/N? Ich könnte an einer Tour Lhasa-Kathmandu in diesem Zeitraum teilnehmen!

Bitte um Info´s!

Thx!

CU
SNOWBIKE


----------



## Himalayian (19. Dezember 2003)

Wiedermal Superfotos Kalif......keep going....und nicht die Verantwortung an Ma_dee weitergeben  
Ich kann mich noch genau and den ersten Anstieg errinnern.Da sind nämlich unsere beiden Youngster voll in die Pedale.....aber nach ein paar Kilometern haben sie dann das Bike geschoben....so viel zum Thema Anklimatisierung 

Wie's aussieht sind bei Redrace die Anmeldungen auch a bissl stagniert und ich muss auch zugeben im Moment fällt es mir schwer mich auf eine Himalayia Tour im nächsten Jahr zu motivieren.Vielleicht liegt es ja am grau kalten Wetter hier in Bern  
Na mal sehen was das Frühjahr bringt ,wenn's wieder wärmer wird gehts sicher auch mit der Motivation bergauf....cross fingers 

Ich mach mich jetzt auf in meine verdienten Weihnachtsferien und hänge noch ein meiner Lieblingfotos aus dem Himalayia dran.

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine schöne (und nicht zu stressige) Weihnachtszeit und alles Gute im neuen Jahr mit hoffentlich einigen interessanten Touren.

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## andithebrain (28. Dezember 2003)

Die Bilder sind echt schön. Kann man sie sich auch mal komplett irgendwo runterladen?
Wie beurteilst Du die Sache denn in Sachen Machbarkeit allein ohne Begleitfahrzeug und nur mit Packtaschen?
Wie sieht das mit den Permits aus. Ich fahr jetzt erst einmal nach Südafrika aber hätte Lust darauf im September, falls ich bis dahin mit meiner Diplomarbeit fertig bin.
Grüezi in die Schweiz,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalif (31. Dezember 2003)

...das ende des jahres naht, und rückblickend muss ich sagen, dass ......... na na, man wird doch nicht sentimäntl    
werden....jeder auf seine art und weise halt!!!!!!!!!

......aber war schon voll g....enial, dieser cross!!!!!!!!!!!!

und redrace, es ist wie immer, erst steht man alleine da und nach und nach kommen auch die interessenten, und somit  die mitfahrer wieder, keine bange, kopf hochhalten und ausschau halten  

an die fangemeinde: schönen, geruhsamen jahreswechel...
und `NACH DER TOUR IST IMMER VOR DER TOUR` !!!!!

zum abschluß des jahres ein bild, das wir auf jedem pass machten, gebetsfahne anbringen  und für sich einen wunsch äußern .....
..fast so, wie zum jahreswechsel!!!!!

read u

kalif


----------



## lanciatore (31. Dezember 2003)

Hey Leute,

super Bilder, Ma_dee!!!  Besonders die Bilder aus'm Flieger sind wirklich super gelungen - top!  Wenn das so weiter geht, genese ich allein durch Deine Bilder.  Muchas gracias!  

Kalif, danke für die 2 'Hatten' Getränke, gelle! 

Redrace, vielleicht schaff' ich's doch noch, daß das schei.. Bein bis Sept./Okt. wieder wird ...

Hey Himalayian, was ich Dich mal fragen wollte - hast'e noch einen guten Vorrat an Tequilla??   
Fahre nämlich am 03.01., gegen Nachmittag durch Bern.  Hammer da Zeit um mal Einen zu heben?  

Rutscht bis zum Abwinken Jungs!

Gruß    

lanciatore


----------



## andithebrain (31. Dezember 2003)

Hey Buddies,
wann steigt denn Euer Himalaya-Trip und was wird es etwa kosten? Die Fotos sind genial! Einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich Euch!
Andi


----------



## Snowbike (13. Januar 2004)

Und zwar von 16.09.-11.10.04, Lhasa-Kathmandu! 17 Tage biken.....endlich HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRA!!!


----------



## redrace (13. Januar 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwar von 16.09.-11.10.04, Lhasa-Kathmandu! 17 Tage biken.....endlich HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRA!!!




HUHU

Ich auch vom 12.10-09.11.04.

An alle schon mal dagewesenen!! 20 kg Freigepäck kommt mann damit aus, wobei das Rad natürlich extra zählt??!!

Gruß


----------



## Himalayian (14. Januar 2004)

Hey redrace.....20kg Freigepäck exklusive Bike....VERGISS ES!!!!!  
Wir hatten 25 kg inklusive Bike.Bei mir isses genau aufgegangen.  


Also Leute ich freu mich für Euch!!!! 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## redrace (14. Januar 2004)

Himalayian schrieb:
			
		

> Hey redrace.....20kg Freigepäck exklusive Bike....VERGISS ES!!!!!
> Wir hatten 25 kg inklusive Bike.Bei mir isses genau aufgegangen.




HUHU

Das Rad zählt bei Austrian Airline als Sportgepäck und wird mit 120  extra gezahlt und fällt nicht ins Freigepäck.

Bei Qatar Airways habe ich 30 kg frei da zählt das Bike aber mit!!

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (25. Januar 2004)

Oh mann, habt Ihr's guuuuut!

Redrace, wie viele haben sich denn jetzt bei Dir verbindlich angemeldet?

Mit meinem schei.. Bein ist's immer noch nicht besser.  Seit letzter Woche kriege ich Kortison.  Hoffentlich hilft das jetzt.

Wenn ich in vielleicht 2 Monaten wieder langsam anfangen kann zu trainieren, könnte es bei mir vielleicht doch noch was mit dem H-Cross werden.

Meine Frage wäre allerdings, kann man kurz vorher noch 'draufspringen' - in erster Linie geht's mir um die Reise ab Lhasa.  Die Flüge könnte ich mir schon irgendwie zusammen suchen.

Grüße vom Invaliden (dem Ingwer-fressenden)   
lanciatore


----------



## redrace (26. Januar 2004)

lanciatore schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mann, habt Ihr's guuuuut!
> 
> Redrace, wie viele haben sich denn jetzt bei Dir verbindlich angemeldet?
> 
> ...




@lanciatore

Mit deinem Knie das ist schon sch****!! Versuchs doch mal unterstützend mit homöopathischem Arnika, kein Witz, hab schon viel gutes davon gehört!!

Zur Reise nur soviel (15.10-06-11-04). Ich bin immer noch alleine. Aber da der Anbieter weltweit verkauft werden es wohl noch einige Mitfahrer werden. Ich denke mal das Du recht kurzfristig noch auf den Zug aufspringen kannst.
Nur ob das mit den flügen noch klappt, Da bin ich dann mal gespannt!!

Aber jetzt erst mal gute Besserung!!


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowbike (27. Januar 2004)

@ redrace

Mit welchem Anbieter machst Du die Tour?


----------



## redrace (27. Januar 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> @ redrace
> 
> Mit welchem Anbieter machst Du die Tour?



HUHU

Mit dem  hier!!

Gruß


----------



## Snowbike (27. Januar 2004)

Super!

Hast Du schon eine Ausrüstungsliste erstellt? Wie transportierst Du Dein Bike?

Pappe od. Koffer?

CU
SNOWBIKE


----------



## redrace (27. Januar 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> Super!
> 
> Hast Du schon eine Ausrüstungsliste erstellt? Wie transportierst Du Dein Bike?
> 
> ...



HUHU 

Ich denke mal das ich mein Rad in einer Tasche transportiere und diese dann in Kathmandu im Hotel stehen lasse. Für den Kurzflug Lahsa werde ich das gute Stück so aufgeben nur mit Rahemenschutz versehen!!

Ausrüstungsliste hab ich noch keine, ich werde mich aber an der vom DAV orientieren und nur noch spezielle E-Teile für mein Rad mitnehmen!

Gruß


----------



## bigf00t (29. Januar 2004)

ich will euch den thead ja nicht mit low altitute "verwässern" , aber ich hab das gefühl euch gehen die bilder langsam aus . aus meiner vor so ungefähr 20 seiten angekündigten reise gen osten (masuren, tatra) ist zwar nichts geworden, dafür gings nach schweden und norwegen. von über 1000meter in fjorde rollen hat was... hier mal in pic von nem paß irgendwo in der hardanger vidda (sorry für quali). finde, für nur ~1100m schauts nicht schlecht aus  .

gute besserung @ lanciatore! wird schon werden .


----------



## kalif (1. Februar 2004)

...dass uns die pictures hier ausgehen   
und sollten die 500 hier durch sein, was natürlich nie der fall sein wird, dann haben wir immer noch den `kardung-la`  oder  den `karakorum highway` im angebot   
aber du hast recht, dein shot war fürs erste nicht schlecht  
2 redrace: das mit der radtasche hat super geklappt, aber ich würde es mir nochmal überlegen, auf dieses teil auf dem kurzen flug zu verzichten....das wäre es mir nicht wert, speziell auf diesem kurzen flug sollte dem rad möglichst nichts mehr passieren, da du in lha keine chance mehr hast, irgend etwas zu reparieren oder nachzukaufen, so mußten wir in lha trotz bester radtaschen noch einiges reparieren und nur dank unserer eigenen mechaniker  war das kein problem!!!
..koffer....viel zu schwer, da kriegst du probleme beim einchecken....und der anbieter ist echt in ordnung, aber das wirst du ja selber sehen  
2 lanciatore:  was ist mit deinem bein..oder knie???  
halt die ohren steif und bleib dran.....

ein kleiner shot auf dem weg zum höchsten!!!!!  und im hintergrund!!!

kalif
read u


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalif (12. Februar 2004)

für einen neuen shot, oder???
man merkt, es ist die bike-lose zeit, oder besser, die vorbereitungs/trainingszeit...
oder einfach die zeit, in der die gedanken so dahin gleiten...   
und nicht dass bigf00t noch recht hat, und die pictures tatsächlich ausgehen...wenn auch vom ma_dee nichts mehr kommt, trotz diascanner....
wie siehts aus???   

2 redrace: wie laufen die vorbereitungen, alles im lot????

hier ein  shot vor der tashilunpo monastry

read u

kalif


----------



## redrace (14. Februar 2004)

kalif schrieb:
			
		

> 2 redrace: wie laufen die vorbereitungen, alles im lot????
> 
> hier ein  shot vor der tashilunpo monastry
> 
> ...




HUHU

Neues Rad bestellt, Flüge bezahlt, Reise per mail gebucht warte nur noch auf die Erledigung der Anzahlung und auf den Oktober!!   

Gruß


----------



## lanciatore (2. März 2004)

*Wo sans, die High-Altitude-Biker???*   

Kalif, kann net sein, daß schon alle Deine 500 Himalaya-Bilder aus sind, oder???   

Himalayian, die 3 Hits reichen Dir doch wohl net - die 'Hall of Fame' wartet auf Dich!!!   

Biiiiilder!!!    

Wartet mal, ich hab' da doch noch so'n Bild rumfliegen ....

Ciao Zusammen und ... laßt Euch mal wieder sehn'.   

Grüße
lanciatore


----------



## Snowbike (3. März 2004)

Die heurigen "High Altitute Biker" stehen in den Startlöchern, nur dauerts halt noch ein halbes Jahr.....sollte Euch aber trotzdem nicht daran hindern, uns mit diesen Bildern die Zeit zu verkürzen od. verlängern, wie man´s sieht   !

CU
SNOWBIKE
www.now.or.at


----------



## kalif (5. März 2004)

...hast recht, da müssen doch noch ein paar mehr sein!!!!
richtig...der pang-la..auf dem abzweig zum everest, der erste....
uuups...war das ein brocken!!!!
aber bei der `belohnung`  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

kalif, geht in den keller und sucht weiter!!!!!

...für die `startlöcher-crew`..viel spaß bei der vorbereitung!!!!!

red u


----------



## Snowbike (5. März 2004)

...yeah, gibt´s uns


----------



## Himalayian (8. März 2004)

Na wie's aussieht läuft doch noch einiges...auch wenn Snowbike wohl jetzt doch alleine loszieht,oder???  
Lanciatore:Wenn interessiert schon die "Hall Of Fame" ....wir brauchen BILDER   Papa hat auch noch irgendwo eins rumliegen   
Hier muss ich allerdings fairerweise sagen,das wir da mit'm Auto rauf sind.Aber was solls dafür haben die Hände beim fotografieren nicht so gezittert   

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure PAin
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (12. März 2004)

...für snowbike und seine mitfahrer!!!!!!!! 

ihr steckt wohl voll in der vorbereitung, und das ist gut so...   

bevor ich in den wohlverdienten urlaub fliege....thailand....(ups, kann man dort
wohl biken...   )
gibts hier noch DEN shot, dort...wo alle stehen......
rongbuk monastry mit everst hintergrund......
....gugg schon mal hin...snowbike!!!!!!!!!

read u

kalif


----------



## chouca (22. März 2004)

na da will ich mal ein bisschen Thread Lifting betreiben! 

wo steckt Ihr denn alle? fleißig am Trainieren? ist so ruhig hier geworden.

ich war letztes WE das erstemal seit langem wieder auf dem RR gesessen. Erschreckend. 2 Std. für 40 km in der Ebene ohne Gepäck gebraucht und war danach reif fürs Bett.   

dafür heute das Ticket gekauft. Ende August geht es nach Islamabad und dann hoffentlich mit dem Flieger weiter nach Gilgit (Karakorum Highway), wenn die PIA denn fliegt. Angeblich wird das am Abend vorher festgelegt. Klingt mir sehr nach pakistanischen Verhältnissen.

und Ihr? wann geht es los?


----------



## redrace (22. März 2004)

> wann geht es los?



HUHU

12.10.04 gehts Richtung Kathmandu! Flüge gebucht, Visa sind bestellt, neues Rad ist aufgebaut, Reise ist angezahlt, ich warte nur noch auf Oktober!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (23. März 2004)

dann mach ich winkewinke bei der Abfahrt vom Long-La, wenn Ihr mir entgegenkeucht

   

oder bettle nach Essen, weil die 6 Wochen vorher etwas wenig


----------



## Snowbike (23. März 2004)

Bei mir geht´s am 16.09. los, Wien - Kathmandu mit der AUA und danach nach Lhasa (mit denke China-Air) und dann am "Sattel" retour nach Kathmandu, Rückflug am 11.10.!


----------



## kalif (28. März 2004)

..und es ist wirklich kein land zum biken, weit und breit
kein richtiger berg   
aber es war ja auch urlaub angesagt!!!

..ja, sieht wirklich so aus, als wären alle beim einradeln
und das ist gut so...

2 chouca:  was, es geht nach pakistan......
DAS wird ein mächtiger spaß und mit der PIA wirst du
noch viiiiel spaß haben   

...so zur einstimmung für dich....on the way

bis die tage

kalif


----------



## chouca (30. März 2004)

danke für den Tipp! Deshalb fliegen wir nach Pakistan auch mit einer anderen Fluggesellschaft. Gulf Air. Mit der PIA habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Hinflug FRA JFK: 9 Std. Verspätung und beim Abheben der alten 747 klappen alle Overheadcompartments auf und verteilen das Handgepäck auf den Köpfen der Passagiere. Die Muslims fangen an zu beten, daher wahrscheinlich der Name PIA (Prayer in the Air)
Rückflug JFK FRA: Flug abgesagt, da Triebwerksschaden. Der Flug am nächsten Tag natürlich doppelt überbucht und die Passagiere vom Vortag sollten sich hinten anstellen.   Bin zwar mitgekommen, dafür ging mein Gepäck nach Islamabad und blieb für 1 Woche verschollen.

ich habe mich schon auf eine Busfahrt eingestellt.

sorry für´s OT


----------



## peter_schoen (9. April 2004)

Servus!

Bin letztes Jahr solo auf den Ollagüe  (5700 m) und vom Cerro Toco (5607 m)
abgefahren, beide in der Atacama in Chile. Dieses Kahr kommt Aucanquilcha (6176 m) dran. 

Wenn wer mehr Infos will, schreib mir [email protected] oder schaut vorbei www.peter-schoen.at.tt

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Sita (26. April 2004)

Hallo ihr High Altitude Biker,

bin grade zurück von Lhasa - Kathmandu, noch etwas angeschlagen, aber sehr glücklich... )

Grüße.

Sita


----------



## Himalayian (28. April 2004)

@Sita,das ist schön.......congratulations.......aber wo bleiben die Fotos und Berichte......GIB UNS NAHRUNG    

Gruss Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100 % Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## s-geronimo (28. April 2004)

und wenn möglich in guter auflösung. damit wir daheimgebliebenen wenigstens ein paar schöne hintergrundbilder zum träumen haben...


----------



## Himalayian (6. Mai 2004)

Habe gestern einen Bericht über die Maoisten in Nepal im TV gesehen.Wie es aussieht ist ganz Kathmandu voll von Militär und so ziemlich die einzige Stadt die sicher ist.
Redrace:Hast Du von Deinem Veranstalter schon irgendwelche Info's in Bezug auf die Sicherheit bekommen,oder ist noch alles im grünen Bereich.

Wie es aussieht ist Pakistan wieder sicherer geworden.Zumindest bei Bike Adventure Tours haben sie Pakistan neu ins Programm aufgenommen. 

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowbike (6. Mai 2004)

Ähm....Millitär? Was ist los?

Bitte um Info!

Thx!


----------



## kalif (6. Mai 2004)

....puh, damit ist nicht zu spaßen, besonders die
locals und somit auch die veranstalter haben
damit ihre probleme!!!!!!es ist besser, sich vorher 
zu informieren, als hinterher vor einer `mauer` zu stehen!!!

bei fragen zur derzeitigen situation könnt ihr
euch an mr. surendra lama, [email protected]
wenden.....nur geduld, er ist nicht immer da oder
es gibt sonstige probleme in ktm, wie wir ja
sehen und lesen konnten!!!   

...und da von den letzt zurückgekommen auch
keine shots kommen   
habe ich noch einen ausgegraben, sollte der
schon mal von einer anderen seite gezeigt worden
sein.....sorry, aber besser als keiner   

read u

kalif

felt the pain


----------



## Himalayian (6. Mai 2004)

Wie gesagt Kathmandu war voll von Militär.An allen wichtigen Stellen wie zum Beispiel Touristenattraktionen wurde Präsenz gezeigt.An den Zufahrtswegen nach Kathmandu hat es Militärkontrollposten gehabt die jedes Auto kontolliert haben.Vielleicht ist das alles garnicht so schlimm,wie wir wissen zeigen TV Berichte nicht immer die Realität,aber erkundigen würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle trotzdem bevor Du in den Flieger nach Kathmandu steigst.
Wäre interessant zu hören was @Sita so zu berichten hat,der ist doch erst vor kurzem zurückgekommen.

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## kalif (6. Mai 2004)

genau....aber von sita hört man nichts mehr...

...und himalayian..sie ist zurück, hatte nur einen kurzen
mailkontakt mit ihr, wo sie mitgeteilt hat, dass der trip
ganz schön hart war!!!!!!!!!! das war aber auch schon 
alles.....also los sita, gib dir einen ruck und gib mehr 
von deiner tour!!!!!!!!!!!!

read u

kalif


----------



## Himalayian (6. Mai 2004)

KAlif ich bitte Dich,für Foto's muss sich hier keiner entschuldigen    

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Himalayian (6. Mai 2004)

Tschuldigung,wenn ich hier Sita fälschlicherweise als Mann tituliert habe,aber das ist schon fast automatisch weil's halt normalerweise extrem wenig Frauen in diesem Thread hat.

Zur wiedergutmachung häng ich dafür noch'n Foto an

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chouca (7. Mai 2004)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> Bin letztes Jahr solo auf den Ollagüe  (5700 m) und vom Cerro Toco (5607 m)
> abgefahren, beide in der Atacama in Chile. Dieses Kahr kommt Aucanquilcha (6176 m) dran.
> ...



Servus Peter,

willkommen im High Altitiude Thread!

und grüß mir schön die Anden und den Steffen   

Sebastian

und vergiss nicht Bilder an Deine Posts anzuhängen!


----------



## redrace (7. Mai 2004)

Himalayian schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern einen Bericht über die Maoisten in Nepal im TV gesehen.Wie es aussieht ist ganz Kathmandu voll von Militär und so ziemlich die einzige Stadt die sicher ist.
> Redrace:Hast Du von Deinem Veranstalter schon irgendwelche Info's in Bezug auf die Sicherheit bekommen,oder ist noch alles im grünen Bereich.



HUHU

Mein Veranstalter sagt es sei alles im grünen Bereich!! Wenn nicht ist mir auch egal!! Ich fahr hin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> weil's halt normalerweise extrem wenig Frauen in diesem Thread hat.



Wenn ich Glück hab ist auf meinem Trip auch eine dabei!!   Ich darfs nur nicht meiner Frau sagen, dann darf ich nämlich nicht hin!! Militär ist ihr egal aber Frauen!!


----------



## peter_schoen (9. Mai 2004)

chouca schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Peter,
> 
> willkommen im High Altitiude Thread!
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Bist du der, der mit Steffen am Lluillaco war?

Na, der Steffen antwortet mir nimmer auf meine Mails, wer weiß, vielleicht hat der wieder Probleme mit seiner E-mail-Adresse. 
Der ist übringens Vater geworden...

Hier mal ein paar Photos von der Tour auf den 5607 m hohen Cerro Toco.


----------



## peter_schoen (9. Mai 2004)

Und hier was von meiner Solo-Tour auf den Westgipfel (5700-5800 m) hohen Westgipfel des Volcán Ollagüe.
2100 Hm Abfahrt...


----------



## Himalayian (10. Mai 2004)

@redrace:Ich habe noch was im aktuellen "Abenteuer und Reisen" Magazin gefunden.(siehe Anhang).Aber da Du ja jetzt ein Mädel mit auf'm Trail hast,stört Dich das sicher nicht wirklich    .
Wenn Du Deine Frau schon erwähnt hast.....gabs keine Probleme als Du plötzlich alleine losziehen wolltest,oder gabs da überhaupt keine Diskussionen?

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## chouca (10. Mai 2004)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Bist du der, der mit Steffen am Lluillaco war?
> ...



jepp! war   dort! aber nix mit dem Bike. Einfach zu abgelegen. Italienerinnen waren wohl schon mit dem Rad dort, aber mit Support Truck und das ist ja nu nix für mich. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht.   

beim Toco wußte ich nicht, dass eine Piste auf der Rückseite bis auf 5400 m hochführt und ich bin vorne den Schutthang hochgehatscht. Trotzdem schöne Aussicht von dort oben.

und jetzt wollen wir wieder den Himalaya Freaks den Vortritt lassen.


----------



## chouca (10. Mai 2004)

peter_schoen schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier was von meiner Solo-Tour auf den Westgipfel (5700-5800 m) hohen Westgipfel des Volcán Ollagüe.
> ...



ist das der Salar de Uyuni im Hintergrund?


----------



## Snowbike (11. Mai 2004)

na super, immer wird man ausgenommen    ... wenigstens trachten diese "Koffer" einem nicht nach dem Leben. Werde mich bei meinem Veranstalter erkundigen, wie er die Lage einschätzt!


----------



## peter_schoen (11. Mai 2004)

chouca schrieb:
			
		

> ist das der Salar de Uyuni im Hintergrund?



Nein, der Salar de San Martin (Salar de Uyuni ist aber vom Volcán Ollagüe auch zu sehen, aber nur teilweise)

Beste Grüße,
Peter

@chouca: Mit Steffen habe ich wieder Kontakt, war wirklich ein Problem mit der E-mail-Adresse.
Ja, höher als am Aucanquilcha (6176 m) geht es wohl kaum. Obwohl man mit dem Bike wohl vom Ojos del Salado (6880 m) runter könnte, nur ist der Weg zurück zur Straße zu lang. 
So oder so - das können die Jungs im Himalaya wohl kaum toppen...


----------



## Snowbike (11. Mai 2004)

....und weil die Jungs im Himalaya das nicht toppen können, soll der Threat auch nur vom Himalaya handeln!

Sorry, aber mischt bitte nicht!  

DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himalayian (11. Mai 2004)

Es ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis einer sein Bike auf'n Everest schleppt und sich dann Freeridemässig nach unten stürzt.  Ewiger Ruhm wird ihm folgen ,Dann wäre dieses Thema auch vom Tisch......  
Mit 20 muss man(n) sich noch was beweisen (So oder so???),aber mit über 30 nimmt man die Dinge etwas anders auf!!!Vielleicht kommt unser Kollege aus Oesterreich,nachdem er seine Bergtrophäen Sammlung noch etwas ausgebaut hat auch irgendwan zu diesem Schluss!!!  Ich wünsche Ihm auf alle Fälle noch viele erfolgreiche Gipfel (mit dem Bike auf'm Rücken???) und hoffe das er vor lauter "Expeditionen" noch a bissl Zeit für seine Umgebung hat (Land,Leute,Kultur etc).Das ganze würde dann ungefähr so aussehen.(Foto -Peru 2002)

Good Luck
Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Snowbike (11. Mai 2004)

So ist´s! Gut gebrüllt


----------



## redrace (11. Mai 2004)

Himalayian schrieb:
			
		

> @redrace:
> Wenn Du Deine Frau schon erwähnt hast.....gabs keine Probleme als Du plötzlich alleine losziehen wolltest,oder gabs da überhaupt keine Diskussionen?
> 
> Himalayian
> ...



HUHU

Also ich hatte das ganze schon vor ein paar Jahren vor, da kam uns aber der Hauskauf dazwischen, und da ich damals schon gesagt hatte das ich die Tour machen werde, gabs da noch nicht mal den Ansatz einer Diskussion!!!
Meine Frau versteht mich halt!!


----------



## peter_schoen (12. Mai 2004)

Die Frage lautete doch "ob von Euch schon jemand mal in grossen
Höhen (Himalaya,Anden etc.) mit seinem Bike unterwegs war.
Was waren Deine Erfahrungen bezüglich Höhe, Distanzen, Kultur
etc."
Wo ist da das Problem, was zum Thema Biken in Chile zu posten???

Da müsst ihr euch doch nicht gleich auf die Füße getreten fühlen, und mir gleich vorwerfen, dass ich mir etwas beweise müsste und zum Bergtrophäen-Sammeln in Chile unterwegs bin. 
Diese Vulkane sind ein Kindheitstraum von mir (ich bin übrigens in der DDR geboren, nicht in Österreich), ich habe über drei Jahre daran gearbeitet, diesen zu realisieren. 

@Himalayan: 
Keine Sorge, ich war 7 Monate in Chile (und weitere 3 in Argentinien und Bolivien), habe viele Freunde dort und arbeite an verschiedenen Projekten mit Hilfsorganisationen zusammen, wie auch einem Projekt zur Erhaltung der Kultur der Quechua-Indianer in Ollagüe, genau dort wo ich mit dem Bike unterwegs war. 
Meine Freundin lebt übrigens in La Paz. 

Es wird gerne schnell geurteilt und kritisiert, auch wenn man die Hintergründe nicht kennt, und bei jungen Leuten geht das ja umso besser, da wird ja alles immer nur gemacht, um sich oder jemanden anderen etwas zu beweisen.
Nur weil jemand jung ist, heißt das nicht, das er nicht diese Leidenschaft für Berge, andere Kulturen und indigene Kulturen hat. 
Dazu vielleicht ein Auszug aus dem Bericht über die Skitour auf den Vulkan Llaima in Chile, über das Ende der Tour:

"[] Wir liegen nach dem Essen auf dem Waldboden, jeder hängt seinen Gedanken nach. 

Für mich ist ein Jugendtraum in Erfüllung gegangen. Heute sind es andere Touren, die mich reizen - Steilabfahrten, die 5000- und 6000er der Anden, etc. 
Aber dieses Gefühl, sich 5 Jahre später einen Traum erfüllt zu haben, ist phantastisch.
Es war bei weitem nicht der höchste oder schwierigste Berg den ich bestiegen habe - aber eine der Erlebnisreichsten. 
Dazu dieses überwätigende Natur, und das Gefühl, in diesem Moment ein Teil von ihr zu sein - genau diese Harmonie mit der Natur, nach der ich so lange gesucht habe. 

Doch während für mich ein Traum in Erfüllung ging, waren es wohl andere Gedanken, die Michael beschäftigen. 
Vor unsere Südamerika-Reise hatte er außer Sportklettern - wozu ich ihn brachte - nie viel mit Bergen zu tun. Als er mit mir in die Anden aufbrach, wollte er weniger nach Südamerika, sondern mehr weg von seinem bisherigen Leben in Österreich und die Welt sehen.
Die Tour auf den 4155 m hohen Cerro Agua Salada in Argentinien vor ein paar Wochen und die Tour heute waren Neuland für ihn, genauso wie einfache Leben "on the road", das wir seit 3 Monaten führten, bei dem wir nur mit einem Rucksack unterwegs waren, von Ort zu Ort und von Berg zu Berg zogen, und dabei andere Kulturen und Menschen aus aller Welt kennenlernten. 

Als uns später so langsam der weniger träumerische Gedanke kommen, dass wir wohl zu Fuß nach Cherquenco zurück müssen, hilft unser Glück erneut nach. 
Es taucht plötzlich ein Bus auf, dann noch einer, bis um die 8 Busse vor der Militärhütte halten. Es sind Schulbusse mit Schülern aus Temuco. Die Schüler aller Alterklassen stürmen aus dem Bus, und es dauert nicht lange, bis die Soldaten der Militärhütte mit den etwa 12-jährigen im Schnee tollen. 

Einige andere sind nur etwas jünger als ich, und wir kommen mit drei Mädels ins Gespräch, worauf hin wir auch mit ihrer Lehrerin sprechen, die einwilligt, uns im Bus nach Temuco mitfahren zu lassen.
So sind wir etwas später in einem Bus voller bestens gelaunter chilenischer Jugendlicher auf dem Weg zurück nach Temuconun, ich weiß nicht warum, aber das war ein perfekter Abschluss für unsere Tour. 
Wann immer ich heute den Glücksbringer in meiner Geldtasche sehe, den mir Sisel, eines der Mädels, schenkte, bin ich für einen kurzen Augenblick wieder am Llaima. 

Vielleicht sollt ich das Wort "Glücks-bringer" hier etwas anders sehen - dann an etwas wie die Tage am Llaima erinnert zu werden, das ist wirkliches Glück!"

Oder vom Ollagüe-Bericht:

"An diesem Abend, als ich über meinen Spaghetti sitze, komme ich ins Gespräch mit den einzigen anderen Gästen im Hostel. Sie sind Chilenen, die eine Reportage über Ollagüe drehen. Etwas später gesellen sich zwei Frauen zu uns - Quechua-Indianerinnen. 
Sie erzählen von Ollagüe und ihrem Leben hier. Ollagüe ist der letzte Ort in Chile, in dem die Sprache der Quechua in der Schule gelehrt wird. Die Erhaltung ihrer Traditionen und Kultur in einem zunehmend modernen und entwickelten Chile wird immer schwerer. Sie hoffen nun, durch mehr Touristen etwas Entwicklung hierher zu bringen, um dadurch ihre Kultur zu erhalten. 
Die Chilenen, die die Reportage drehen, arbeiten an einem Projekt, um den Tourismus hier zu fördern.
Ich lerne an diesem Abend viel über die Quechua, und lerne Ollagüe selber als einen sehr ursprünglichen Ort kennen, wie ich ihn in Chile noch nie gesehen habe. Hier, mitten in der Wüste, weit entfernt von der nächsten großen Stadt, sitze ich an einem der schönsten Abende meines Lebens mit Indianern und anderen Chilenen an einem Tisch, habe und bin tief dankbar, dass ich mit gerade mal 19 Jahren eine solche Erfahrung machen darf!"

Zu dem Projekt in Ollagüe vielleicht noch einen Link: 
"www.x-peditions.net/ProjektOllagüe.html"


Angehängt mal zwei Pics von der Schulklassen und meinem Freund Mik bei dem Fairhandels-Produzenten "El Ceibo" (Kakao)  in La Paz, bei dem wir eine Photodoku zur Promotion des Fairen Handels gemacht haben. Etwas später war ich bei denen auf der Plantage im Regenwald (letztes Pic). 

Ach so -  wegen dem Bike auf dem Rücken: Auf diese Vulkane führen alte Zufahrtswege zu verlassenen Minen, auf denen man wegen dem schlechten Zustand des öfteren Schultern muss. Abfahren kann man aber in der Regel ohne Unterbrechung.

In diesem Sinne - 

Ride on, 
Peter


----------



## the__scorer (12. Mai 2004)

Hat nicht viel mit jung zu tun, aber wenn man ein paar takte auf deiner HP gelesen hat kommt das so verdammt so rüber. wenns nicht so ist dann freu dich, aber rechtfertigen brauchst du dich auch nicht.


----------



## bigf00t (13. Mai 2004)

@peter: denke niemand will dir hier in die suppe spucken, aber deine reaktion zeugt doch von einem gewissen geltungsbedürfnis (das hier kaum anklang finden wird - imho).

hier noch eine feine ausicht von einem netten - von uns zum zeltplatz auserkorenen - plätzchen in der hardanger vidda (für alle, dies nicht in himalaya schaffen ). sollte auf ungefähr 700m liegen, berg im hintergrund ~1500m. beim anblick des grünzeugs bitte nicht erschrecken - das sind bäume, habt ihr ja im himalaya nicht kennengelernt  .


----------



## peter_schoen (13. Mai 2004)

Um das Thema abzuschließen:

Ich wollte niemanden ärgern, habe nur auf eine Frage geantwortet. Chouca hat mich gebeten, Bilder dranzuhängen, also habe ich das getan. 
Das mit dem Ojos war nicht auf euch bezogen, sondern generell auf die Tatsache, dass man in den Anden mit dem Bike höher hinaufkommt als im Himalaya - darüber geht es in diesem Tread ja auch. Jetzt im nachhinein sehe aber, dass es sich für den einen oder anderen ein bisschen anders liest als es gemeint war. 

Ich finde es unschön, wenn vorschnell Meinungen über Leute gebildet werden, und die dann auch noch so offen gepostet werden. 
Ich liebe Südamerika, mein halbes Leben findet dort statt, und dann kommen solche Aussagen. Sorry, das ärgert mich.
Aber nun schluß damit. 

@redrace:
Du hast auf deiner HP auf der Nepa-Bilderseite ein paar Bilder, zu denen ich eine Frage habe (da ich nächstes Jahr selber in den Himalaya will):

Nepal23.jpe, Nepal25a.jpe und Nepal36.jpe - ist der Berg der Malanphulan? 
Ist einer meiner Traumberge, habe aber bisher einige wenige Bilder gesehen, im Internet findet man auch wenige (wegen der recht geringen Höhe von 6500 m). Die Bilder auf deiner HP sehen so aus wie dieser Berg, sie wären aber die ersten die den gesamten Berg zeigen!


@bigf00t: Norwegen war ich ein paar Mal (so schön...), aber nie mit Bike. Würde mich aber mal interessieren, da es dort einige phantastische, ruhige Fleckerln gibt, die sicher mit Rad interessant sind (Grane, Sulitjelma, etc). 
Generell dürfte es doch dort keine Beschränkungen für Biker geben, oder?

Beste Grüße,
Peter


----------



## s-geronimo (14. Mai 2004)

bigf00t schrieb:
			
		

> @peter: denke niemand will dir hier in die suppe spucken, aber deine reaktion zeugt doch von einem gewissen geltungsbedürfnis (das hier kaum anklang finden wird - imho).



servus,

jetzt laßt mal den peter in ruhe und bauscht das thema nicht zum unendlichen auf.    

postet lieber schöne fotos; egal von welchem gebirge.   

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## Himalayian (14. Mai 2004)

@Peter:Tja der eine Satz :"So oder so - das können die Jungs im Himalaya wohl kaum toppen..." konnte einfach nicht unbeantwortet bleiben.  In Verbindung mit dem ersten Posting (einfach zwei links plaziert) und den Fotos konnte ich mich über einen kleinen Hauch von Arroganz nicht erwehren.
Du hast das sicher auch gemerkt als eigentlich niemand so richtig auf Dein erstes Posting reagiert hat.Aber das ist ja jetzt egal wir haben "Alle Klarheiten beseitigt"    und vertragen uns wieder,gell    
Und überhaupt,jeder geht an so eine Tour mit einer anderen Einstellung,Sichtweise und Erwartung heran.Wir hatten z.B in unserer Peru Gruppe Leute die sind um den Tagessieg oder "erster auf'm Pass sein"  gefahren.Das hat mir persönlich alles abgelöscht weil diese Leute sich die Tour am Ende zu Hause am PC angeschaut haben weil sie vor lauter "Ich will erster sein" Denken nichts aber auch garnichts vom Land mitbekommen haben.Ich meine das wir genug diverse Rennen hier in Europa haben.....da muss ich doch nicht über 3000,-Euro bezahlen und nach Peru fliegen...oder?!?!
Aber wie gesagt,jeder muss das für sich selbst entscheiden und das tun was für ihn/sie am besten ist.
Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Gejammer......    ....ich hänge lieber noch'n Foto an.(rund um Huaraz/Peru)

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (14. Mai 2004)

> Du hast auf deiner HP auf der Nepa-Bilderseite ein paar Bilder, zu denen ich eine Frage habe (da ich nächstes Jahr selber in den Himalaya will):Nepal23.jpe, Nepal25a.jpe und Nepal36.jpe - ist der Berg der Malanphulan?
> Ist einer meiner Traumberge, habe aber bisher einige wenige Bilder gesehen, im Internet findet man auch wenige (wegen der recht geringen Höhe von 6500 m). Die Bilder auf deiner HP sehen so aus wie dieser Berg, sie wären aber die ersten die den gesamten Berg zeigen!



HUHU

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen!! Aber auf der selben Seite findest Du unten einen Link. Das Mädel hat mir die Bilder zur Verfügung gestellt. Frag sie doch mal per Mail!!


----------



## redrace (26. Mai 2004)

HUHU

An alle schon mal da gewesenen!!!

Hol ich mir das Visa für Nepal besser hier oder in Kathmandu am Flughafen und wie ist das bei der Einreise von tibetischer Seite??

Gruß


----------



## kalif (1. Juni 2004)

servus redrace,
man merkt, du machst dir gedanken   
und dass es bald los geht.....aber nun hier deine fakten....

das visa für nepal kriegst du IMMER an der grenze..
ob am flughafen oder in kodari, schade ist, dass es kein
re-entry mehr gibt und du immer die volle dollargebühr
zahlen mußt.......aber was solls.....  

wie gesagt, es gab kein probleme, nimm  genügend
passbilder mit...

happy training

kalif

felt the pain


----------



## Himalayian (1. Juni 2004)

@redrace:Also ich habe das Visa auf der Nepalesischen Botschaft in der Schweiz bestellt und auch bekommen.
Für Tibet bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher,aber ich glaube wir hatten da ein Gruppenvisa welches schon vorher durch den Veranstalter beantragt wurde.Ich habe zumindestens kein Visa oder irgendeinen chinesischen Stempel in meinem Pass gefunden.Aber frag doch ganz einfach mal bei den Botschaften nach....  

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Snowbike (1. Juni 2004)

Tja, mit den Vorbereitungen kann man nie früh genug anfangen!

* Abgesehen von den notwendigen Dingen wie Radhosen usw., was habt ihr vermisst bzw. was hättet ihr noch mitnehmen sollen? 
* Welche Schlafsäcke habt ihr verwendet?
* Welche Unterlegmatten habt ihr verwendet?
* Was wird lieber genommen, Dollar od. Euro?

Bitte um Antworten....!

Vielen DANK & Grüße aus A!


----------



## Himalayian (1. Juni 2004)

@Snowbike:Also Schlafsack is wirklich ziemlich individuell.Die einen frieren schneller als die anderen.Ich hatte einen TNF Daunenschlafsack (-18°C) der mir eindeutig zu warm war,obwohl wir in der Nacht bis -10°C hatten.Ich würde einen bis -5°C Daunenschlafsack nehmen und dann halt mit Klamotten "upgraden"     
Bei den Isomatten gibts für mich nichts besseres wie "Term-a-Rest".Einzig das Gewicht ist gegenüber den Schaumstoffmatten a bissl grösser  Wenn man Gewicht sparen muss sicher ein Argument.  
Beim Geld ist glaube ich immer noch der Dollar das bewärte Zahlungsmittel.Also in Kathmandu kannste alles mit Dollar kaufen.Ich hatte nur Dollars bei mir und hatte selbst in Llhasa keine Probleme damit.Die Preise in den Internet Cafes sind alle in Dollar angeschrieben.Aber auch sonst solltest Du keine Probleme mit Dollar bezahlen im Tibet haben.(Der Kapitalismus is unaufhaltsam   )

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (1. Juni 2004)

HUHU

Ich nehm Dollars mit, einen Teil in Cash und einen Teil in Traveller-Checks!!
Zum Schlafsack nur soviel: Ich nehme einen leichten Fleece-Schlafsack mit der reicht mir!!   
Aber nur weil ich einen warmen Schlafsack vom Veranstalter gestellt bekomme, obwohl ich noch überlege mir im Zuge dieser Reise noch einen vernünftigen Schlafsack zu zulegen !! Fällt eh kaum noch auf die Mehrausgabe!!   
Isomatte nehme ich meine Therma-rest mit!!


----------



## Himalayian (2. Juni 2004)

@redrace:Traveller Checks "gehen" nur in Kathmandu.In Tibet musses sicher cash sein.
Also die Kombination mit Fleeceeinlage and Schlafsack is wirklich clever.(hat er aber ge****t eingeschädelt   )
Ja,ja die Mehrausgaben....hab ich am Anfang auch unterschätzt,ist aber doch noch ein anschauliches Sümmchen zusammengekommen.Aber was solls,das erlebte wiegt das allemale wieder auf   

Himalayian
No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## Sita (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo HighAltitudeBiker,

sorry für die Verspätung, aber ihr glaubt gar nicht, was bei mir grad los ist... der Wahnsinn.... )

Aber jetzt bin ich wieder da.
Zur Situation in Nepal: war sehr unkalkulierbar, tagelange Generalstreiks, bei denen nix mehr ging mit brennenden Straßenbarrikaden in Kathmandu. Fand ich sehr unheimlich, aber es waren recht viele Touristen unterwegs. 
Die Grenze zu Tibet war einige Tage geschlossen, die Straße zur Grenze gesperrt. Durch puren Zufall hat uns das nicht weiter gestört, wir hatten einfach Glück und die Kämpfe in dem Gebiet waren bereits vorbei, als wir dort waren. Wir haben aber von anderen Travellern gehört, die Probleme hatten und ihre Reise nicht wie geplant machen konnten (und eine Räuberpistole, deren Wahrheitsgehalt ich für echt fraglich halte mit einer Hubschrauber-Rettung aus umkämpftem Gebiet...). Die Reiseagenturen haben nicht wirklich viel rausgelassen an Informationen ("no problem-Nepal is a safe and peaceful place"), die bangen wohl ganz schön um ihr Geschäft. Ausdrücklich warnt das Auswärtige Amt nur vor bestimmten Gebieten, die Botschaft in Kathmandu ist nicht sehr hilfreich. 
Alles in allem fand ichs nicht wirklich zum Fürchten, aber schon etwas unheimlich. 

Im Übrigen: ich habe in Tibet gefroren wie eine Wahnsinnige (-20° Comfort-Bereich-Schafsack, Fleecehose+Pulli und Daunenjacke zum Zudecken) - v.a. von unter (trotz 2 Isomatten). Aber daran ist wohl mein persönliches Kälteempfinden nicht ganz unbeteiligt... Aber zieht euch ECHT warm an!!

Viel Spaß und schöne Grüße.

sita


----------



## Sita (9. Juli 2004)

oh, das Foto von dem großen Berg ist nicht mitgekommen. Neuer Versuch....


----------



## the_real_iflow (15. Juli 2004)

Der Himalaya-DH ruft! Dieses Jahr wird getestet, ob Tibet mit Gepäck und Hardtail funzt... 
 Da ich meine analogen Fotos erst im Herbst hier reinstellen kann, gibt´s einen Link mit extrem geilen Pics

 <http://www.raize.ch/Reisen/velo-eurasien/eurasien-velotour.htm>

 See you in high altitude!


----------



## MTBMax (15. Juli 2004)

Die Bilder von dem Link sind Wahnsinn!!! Ich habe ganz selten so gute Fotos gesehen. ...und nie in der Anzahl.

 Max


----------



## chouca (15. Juli 2004)

schweddl schrieb:
			
		

> Der Himalaya-DH ruft! Dieses Jahr wird getestet, ob Tibet mit Gepäck und Hardtail funzt...
> Da ich meine analogen Fotos erst im Herbst hier reinstellen kann, gibt´s einen Link mit extrem geilen Pics
> 
> <http://www.raize.ch/Reisen/velo-eurasien/eurasien-velotour.htm>
> ...



auf den Bildern schaut es irgendwie ziemlich kalt aus   

cu there...


----------



## kalif (21. Juli 2004)

tja, siehst so aus als wäre die fangemeinde voll im training...
oder im somerloch, aber das ist auch gut so!!!!!!

hallo sita, war wohl mächtig hart...oder besser...doppelhart   

und hier mein persönlicher abschluss aus meinem garten   
und ein kleiner gruß an alle, die bald dort sind  

kalif

felt the pain


----------



## redrace (22. Juli 2004)

kalif schrieb:
			
		

> tja, siehst so aus als wäre die fangemeinde voll im training...
> oder im somerloch, aber das ist auch gut so!!!!!!
> 
> hallo sita, war wohl mächtig hart...oder besser...doppelhart
> ...



HUHU

Ich will auch sowas auf meinem Garagentor haben!!  
Aber erst schau ich es mir in Natura an!


----------



## Himalayian (23. August 2004)

Also jetzt sollten die letzten Trainingseinheiten für unsere Altitude Biker abgeschlossen sein und so langsam macht sich sicher die Vorfreude und erste Nervosität breit.
Ich hoffe,das die Jungs & Mädels uns nach ihrer Reise hier fleissig mit Bildmaterial versorgen.    
Dan viel Spass und bis später.   

Himalayian

No Sex,No Pleasure But 100% Pure Pain
High Altitude MTBiking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (23. August 2004)

Himalayian schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt sollten die letzten Trainingseinheiten für unsere Altitude Biker abgeschlossen sein und so langsam macht sich sicher die Vorfreude und erste Nervosität breit.



HUHU

Nervosität nicht aber Vorfreude!! Ist alles in trockenen Tüchern!! Warum sollte ich dann nervös sein!!    
Das einzige worüber ich mir noch Gedanken mache ist mein Übergepäck, aber das krieg ich auch noch in den Griff!!

Bilder gibt es anschließend Analog und digital!! VERSPROCHEN!!!


----------



## redrace (2. September 2004)

HUHU

Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich überhaupt nach Kathmandu komme!! Qatar hat erst mal bis nächste Woche alle Flüge dort hin gestrichen!!   Aber bis Oktober ist ja noch lang hin    und ich bin guter Dinge!! Wird auf jedenfall mal abenteuerlich!!!


----------



## Snowbike (3. September 2004)

Also bei Austrian ist noch nix gestrichen, d.h. eine Reise sollte für mich in genau 13 Tagen möglich sein


----------



## redrace (3. September 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Austrian ist noch nix gestrichen, d.h. eine Reise sollte für mich in genau 13 Tagen möglich sein



HUHU
Das Auswärtige Amt in D-Land hat am 1.09. eine Reisewarnung für Kathmandu ausgesprochen! Ich schei** drauf   , sollen sie mich doch entführen. Werden schon sehen was die davon haben!!  
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Kathmandu!!


----------



## chouca (3. September 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Kathmandu!!



das koennte schwierig werden. Zur Zeit sitzen alle Touristen in den Hotels fest. Laut AA soll die allgemeine Ausgangssperre heute nachmittag aufgehoben werden.

Schweddl und ich sitzen gerade in Kashgar und montag frueh geht es in die Berge

*freu*

aber unser Rueckflug geht von Katmandu. Mal sehen wie es dort in 8 Wochen aussieht.


----------



## Snowbike (6. September 2004)

Mit dem Bike? Wie ist überhaupt die Stimmung in NEPAL? Ich flieg am 16.09. hin, freu mich schon GEWALTIGST!!!!!


----------



## Snowbike (6. September 2004)

es wird ja wieder   !

Stand: 6. September 2004

Die infolge der Unruhen in Nepal am 01.09.2004 verhängte Ausgangssperre wurde am 06.09.2004 aufgehoben. Der Internationale Flugverkehr normalisiert sich, nachdem Gulf Air seine Flüge wieder aufgenommen hat. Inlandsflüge werden wieder normal durchgeführt.

Reisen nach Nepal sind weiterhin besonderen Unwägbarkeiten ausgesetzt.


----------



## redrace (6. September 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> es wird ja wieder   !
> 
> Stand: 6. September 2004
> 
> ...



HUHU
Das sieht man wieder: Alles wir gut und alles bleibt besser!!
Dir und allen die da sind wünsche ich viel Spass!!!!!!


----------



## chouca (30. September 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Bike? Wie ist überhaupt die Stimmung in NEPAL? Ich flieg am 16.09. hin, freu mich schon GEWALTIGST!!!!!



klar mit dem Bike! wir haben gerade das Aksai Chin ueberquert und befinden uns aktuell in Ali im Westen Tibets. Morgen geht es weiter zum heiligen Kailash und dann nach Lhasa.

Bilder folgen sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin!

wie die Stimmung in Nepal ist, kann ich Dir erst in 4 Wochen sagen. Sorry Lhasa und Everest Basislager sind vorher dran.



viel Spass in Nepal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (10. Oktober 2004)

HUHU

Snowbike hat seine Tour erfolgreich beendet!! Einige Beiträge dazu findet ihr auf www.bikeboard.at im dortigen Forum!! 

Bei mir gehts am Dienstag los! *freu*


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. Oktober 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir gehts am Dienstag los! *freu*



Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und bin auf Deinen Reisebericht&Bilder schon sehr gespannt!!!!


----------



## redrace (13. Oktober 2004)

HUHU

Ich bin heute nach 24 Stunden Reise endlich in Kathmandu angekommen!! Wir mussten einen kleinen Abstecher nach Bangladesch machen da der Flughafen wegen Nebels geschlossen war. 
Kathmandu ist unglaublich. Laut, ein wahnsinns Verkehr und die Leute sind super drauf! Ob es an dem Hasch liegt den mann mir heute schon 5 oder 6 mal angeboten hat!!??  
Jetzt bin ich noch zei tTage hier und dann gehts nach Lhasa!!
Bis dahin mal!!


----------



## Snowbike (14. Oktober 2004)

Servus!

In welchem Hotel bist DU? Radisson? An die Fragen nach "Stoff" wirst du dich gewöhnen müssen.....  

Freu dich auf den Flug bzw. das DAVOR!!! Insg. hatte ich 10!!!! Kontrollen, 2x Leibesvisitation, 2x Röntgen, 1x Rucksack ausräumen, 5x Ticket-checks! Die letze Leibesvisi findet am Flugfeld statt!!!

Viel Spass!!!! Ach ja, sitz, wenn möglich, auf der linken Seite (A-Platz), dann solltest du den Everest perfekt sehen!!!

CU
SNOWBIKE // LKT 100% absolviert!!!


----------



## redrace (15. Oktober 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> 
> In welchem Hotel bist DU? Radisson? An die Fragen nach "Stoff" wirst du dich gewöhnen müssen.....
> 
> ...



HUHU

Zur Zeit bin ich im Hotel Manang untergekommen aber ich habe mir fuer die Rest Tage in Kathmandu ein neues Hotel gesucht, Das Courtyard Hotel in Thamel. Das ist bedeutend ruhiger!!
Ich gebe mir mal Muehe fuer morgen einen Platz auf der linken Seite zu ergattern. Mal schauen ob es klappt!!
Bis dann mal


----------



## Svalbard (16. Oktober 2004)

Ciao,

darf ich mich hier als Neuling einbringen und Euch die eine oder andere Frage stellen? Vorab - hab bisher keine Erfahrung im High Altitude Biking sondern nur im Long Distance Biking, hauptsächlich in Europa, hier dafür aber schon so ziemlich überall (mit Trekkingrad, zumeist aber auf Asphalt). War aber 2001 schon länger in den tibetischen Gebieten Sichuans ohne Rad alleine unterwegs (bis 4700m rauf), kenn also zumindest ein wenig die Schwierigkeiten, die individuelles Reisen in diesem Teil der Welt mit sich bringen kann.

Plane im September 2005 zuerst drei Wochen Bergsteigen in Tibet mit einer (organisierten) Gruppe und will danach alleine eine dreimonatige Rad-Tour starten, wobei die ersten drei Wochen Lhasa-Kathmandu sein sollen. Zu diesem Streckenteil:

1) Wie sieht die aktuelle Situation aus, diese Strecke alleine (also ohne organisierte Tour, Reiseanbieter bzw. Guide) zu fahren?
2) Aufgrund der langen Distanz der geplanten Gesamttour und meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen auf langen Radtouren, fahre ich lieber ohne Stoßdämpfer - wie schlimm ist das auf dieser Strecke?
3) Gibt es Bücher/Reiseberichte/Karten die ihr speziell empfehlen könnt?
4) Ist Visum für Nepal nach wie vor auch an der Grenze erhältlich?
5) Kann man in Tibet mit Euro schon was anfangen, oder zählt nach wie vor der Dollar (cash)?

Danke für alle Tips  in der Zwischenzeit bin ich auch gespannt, was redrace von sich hörn lässt!

Ciao,
Svalbard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowbike (19. Oktober 2004)

1) Wie sieht die aktuelle Situation aus, diese Strecke alleine (also ohne organisierte Tour, Reiseanbieter bzw. Guide) zu fahren?

Von NEPAL aus nicht möglihc, d.h. du darfst ohne Guide bzw. Gruppe von NEPAL aus nicht nach Tibet einreisen, von China aus schon!

2) Aufgrund der langen Distanz der geplanten Gesamttour und meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen auf langen Radtouren, fahre ich lieber ohne Stoßdämpfer - wie schlimm ist das auf dieser Strecke?

sehr schlimm!!!!! Glaube es mir!!!!

3) Gibt es Bücher/Reiseberichte/Karten die ihr speziell empfehlen könnt?

Ja, in NEPAL kannst du dir gute Karten kaufen, gibs aber eben nur in Nepal!

4) Ist Visum für Nepal nach wie vor auch an der Grenze erhältlich?

Ja, kostet derzeit 30 Dollar, für 3 Tage ist´s gratis!

5) Kann man in Tibet mit Euro schon was anfangen, oder zählt nach wie vor der Dollar (cash)?

Mit Euro hast du keine Probleme, brauchst bis auf das Visum keine Dollars!!


----------



## redrace (11. November 2004)

HUHU

Mein Reisebericht ist auf meiner HP verlinkt. Nur leider läuft der Server wo ich meine Him-Seite liegen habe zur Zeit sehr schlecht. Also wenn die Himalayaseite schlecht läd dann habt ein wenig Geduld!!


----------



## Snowbike (12. November 2004)

Servus RR!

Habe mir gerade Deinen Bericht durchgelesen.... tja, es ist zwar wunderschön aber auch ziemlich hart. Ich hatte GSD keine Probleme und konnte so die gesamte Tour problemlos durchfahren. Bzgl. Gegenwind, ja, der hatte es einigemale wirklich sehr in sich   ! Von unserer Gruppe haben es auch nur 3 Leute inkl. mir geschafft, der Rest mußte den Anstrengungen sowie der Höhe Tribut zahlen. 

Alles in Allem ein unglaubliches Erlebnis!!! Leider kann ich noch keine Photos posten, da in einem Magazin ein Bericht über meine Reise erscheinen wird und ich deshalb noch Nichts rausgeben darf.


----------



## redrace (12. November 2004)

Snowbike schrieb:
			
		

> Servus RR!
> 
> Habe mir gerade Deinen Bericht durchgelesen.... tja, es ist zwar wunderschön aber auch ziemlich hart. Ich hatte GSD keine Probleme und konnte so die gesamte Tour problemlos durchfahren. Bzgl. Gegenwind, ja, der hatte es einigemale wirklich sehr in sich   ! Von unserer Gruppe haben es auch nur 3 Leute inkl. mir geschafft, der Rest mußte den Anstrengungen sowie der Höhe Tribut zahlen.
> 
> Alles in Allem ein unglaubliches Erlebnis!!! Leider kann ich noch keine Photos posten, da in einem Magazin ein Bericht über meine Reise erscheinen wird und ich deshalb noch Nichts rausgeben darf.




HUHU
 In welchem Magazin denn??  * nichternstnehmmodusein* Im Playboy??* nichternstnehmmodusaus*


----------



## Snowbike (15. November 2004)

Ja, dem Playboy   !!! Hatten ein paar Bunnys für das Fotoshooting mit auf die Reise genommen, dadurch war´s auch im Zelt nie kalt


----------



## redrace (22. November 2004)

HUHU

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder aus Tibet und Umgebung auf meine HP  gestellt. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. November 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder aus Tibet und Umgebung auf meine HP  gestellt. Viel Spaß!



sehr netter bericht, schöne fotos, hatte eine nette mittagspause und spätnachmittagspause und ganzspätnachmittagspause   

ciao, elmar


----------



## megga (17. Dezember 2004)

hab mich gerade beim forum angemeldet. zufällig bin ich auch aus innsbruck und zufällig fahre ich (+freundin) im sep. 2005 auch ohne "Organisierte Tour" von Lhasa nach Kathmandu.

zu punkt 1)
Die Situation hat sich anscheinend in den letzten 2 jahren gebessert. wollte diese tour vor 2 jahren machen - war nicht möglich über nepal. wir sind dann nach kashmir (war auch nicht gerade einfach dahin einen flug zu bekommen). Habe jetzt den Flug über Kathmandu gebucht. Es ist zwar richtig, dass man eine gewisse anzahl von personen braucht + einheimischer, aber einige spezialisierte Reisebüros schleusen dich schon mit einer anderen gruppe ein.

Ich organisiere solche Flüge über Horizont-Reisen in Innsbruck (der Besitzer ist selbst Bergsteiger und war schon öfters in der Gegend).

- also viel glück


----------



## chouca (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo megga!

willkommen im Forum. Ich bin die Strecke Lhasa - Kathmandu im Oktober gefahren. Genial! Allerdings wird an der Hauptstrecke zwischen Lhasa und Shigatse gerade gebaut. Zur Zeit ist es besser die Südroute am Yamdrok Tso entlang zu fahren. Schöne Aussichten und ausser Jeeptouren kein Verkehr. Auf der Nordroute ist starker LKW Verkehr, da macht das Fahrrad fahren keinen Spass.

ach ja, wenn Ihr ein paar Tage übrig habt, fahrt bis in Everest Basislager! Ist absolut genial, wenn auch recht heftig. Vor allem die Abkürzung nach Tingri.

viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## megga (24. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

war sowieso geplant über den Yamdrok Tso zu fahren. Mt. Everest Base Camp ist auch geplant. Wir wollen dann noch zu fuss zum highcamp gehen.

von da wär der plan gewesen den lakpha ri zu besteigen (liegt am north col des everests). allerdings lässt sich keine agentur finden, welche die ausrüstung für diese hochtour (>7000m) zum basecamp liefert. am rad wirds dann doch etwas zu schwer.

- markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowbike (7. April 2005)

Lang lang hat´s gedauert, jetzt gibt´s auch meinen Bericht auf meiner HP!

www.now.or.at

Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Diva (1. Dezember 2005)

kalif schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein kleines sponsorenpicture sei mir gestattet...
> 
> read u after greece!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> kalif



Hey Kalif (bist Du es Karl???), 
ich sehe bei dem Foto nur Hinterradtaschen... wo war das genau? Karakorum-Highway? Ist das ohne Zelt und Essensvorräte möglich? Oder handelt es sich "nur" um einen "Tagesausflug"? Bin gerade ein bisschen am Infos sammeln... 

Hätten wir uns bei Manali-Leh noch genauer erkundigt, hätten wir uns Zelt und Essensvorräte sparen können und ich hätte ohne Gepäck fahren können )) 

Grüße Manu


----------



## megga (25. Februar 2006)

Damit sich hier auch wiedermal was tut. 
Hier ein paar Eindrücke von unserem Trip nach Tibet/Nepal letztes Jahr.


----------



## Augus1328 (25. Februar 2006)

Wahnsinns Bilder!!!  A Traum....

Beneide Euch

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Biking_Flow (1. März 2006)

@Megga, diese Bilder sind wirklich traumhaft schön!!!   

Gibts irgendwo online vielleicht auch einen Bericht zu dieser Reise?


----------



## Steamroller (4. Mai 2006)

schaut Euch das mal an, kann ich nur empfehlen... Liebe Grüße
www.himalya-biketours.com


----------



## Steamroller (4. Mai 2006)

ich meine natürlich

www.himalaya-biketours.com

sorry!


----------



## megga (4. Mai 2006)

@Biking_Flow: sorry hab deinen Eintrag erst jetzt gesehen. Bericht gibts leider keinen. Für alle, die diese Tour aber mal machen wollen  hier ein paar kurze Infos

*Das Wichtigste: Einreise, Visum, Permits*
Es wurde uns bei den Reisebüros hier in Europa gesagt, dass man Tibet nur mit einer Gruppe von mindestens 5 Leuten und einem Guide bereisen dürfe. Von dem sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen so eine Reise individuell zu machen. Wenn man genug Zeit hat, sucht man sich einfach vor Ort (Kathmandu) eine Agentur welche das nötige Visum und den Flug nach Lhasa (in der Hauptsaison ev. schwierig) organisiert. Wir haben schon von zu Hause aus alles mit einem kleinen Reisebüro in Kathmandu geregelt. Die haben uns den Flug, die Transfers von und zum Flughafen und ein Gruppenvisa für 3 Personen besorgt. Weiters hat uns deren Partner in Lhasa vom Flughafen abgeholt. Wir mussten halt über dieses Reisebüro eine Unterkunft für die ersten 3 Nächte in Lhasa buchen. Diese 3 Nächte (2 Tage) braucht man aber ohnehin zur Akklimatisation und für die Besichtigung von Lhasa.

Allerdings bekommt man nur ein Visum für 18 Tage. Kommt man zu spät zur Grenze könnte eine relativ hohe Geldstrafe fällig sein. Wir sind einen Tag zu spät über die Grenze, mussten aber nichts dafür bezahlen. Kommt halt darauf an was für einen chinesischen Zöllner man gerade erwischt (verstehen tuns eh nix). Notfalls kann man das Visum auch in Shigatse verlängern lassen. Bei uns war da aber gerade Wochenende und die zuständige Behörde geschlossen. Optional kann man auch über Bejing und Chengdu einreisen. Der Flug dürfte zwar etwas teurer sein, dafür bekommt man dann ein 30 Tage Visum (wir haben Holländer getroffen, die es so gemacht haben). Mit dem Visum kann man sich von Lhasa bis Shigatse frei bewegen.

Nach Shigatse braucht man laut diversen Reiseführern und dem Reisebüro in Kathmandu noch ein ATP (Alien Travel Permit). Auf dem sind alle Orte ausserhalb der Zone Lhasa-Shigatse verzeichnet, welche man besuchen will (inkl. Everest Base Camp). Das ATP wurde bei uns nie kontrolliert. Wir haben 3 Franzosen und einen Engländer getroffen die kein ATP hatten und trotzdem überall hin konnten. Beim Everest wurde nur das Visum überprüft und eine Parkgebühr eingehoben.

Der Engländer ist von Pakistan über Kashgar alleine mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Er hatte bei der Einreise weder ein Visum noch ein Permit. Er hat an der Grenze 300yuan (ca. 35-40 USD) Strafe bezahlt, konnte sich dann aber frei in Tibet bewegen.

*Strecke:*
Auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr Das letzte Abenteuer ist, wie es bei einigen Anbietern angepriesen wird, so sind ca. 3/4 der Strecke sehr beeindruckend. Das eine Viertel zwischen Gyantse und Lathse hingegen würd ich nicht mehr fahren. Diese Strecke bietet landschaftlich nicht viel, was aber viel schlimmer ist  das ist eine durchgehende Baustelle. In ein paar Jahren kann man wohl die Strecke mit dem Rennrad fahren. Dafür gibts halt schon absolute Highlights wie den Yamdrok Tso, den ersten 7000er am Karo La, das Panorama mit 4 8000er am Pang La und natürlich das Everest Base Camp, und zuletzt der Downhill über die Grenze nach Nepal (4200hm). 

*Leute:*
In den größeren Städten (Lhasa, Gyantse, Shigatse, ) wird einem sehr schnell bewusst, dass man eigentlich China bereist. Tibeter sind dort oft eine bettelnde Minderheit. In den kleineren Dörfern ist das noch nicht so. Prinzipell sind aber alle (Chinesen und Tibeter) freundlich und hilfsbereit.

*Veranstalter:*
Wir haben 2 Bikergruppen getroffen, die organisiert unterwegs waren. Was zumindest bei einer Gruppe aufgefallen ist (und uns auch gesagt wurde), dass die Gruppenteilnehmer einfach nicht zusammenpassen. Der eine war ein Vollblutsportler, der sich anscheinend schon Monate auf den Trip vorbereitet hat, der andere wollte das einfach gemütlich angehen. Reibereien waren da vorprogrammiert. Weiters waren bei denen die Guides sehr unflexibel. Die 2 Wochen sind von den Plätzen wo man ißt, schläft usw. fix geplant. Wenn man individuell unterwegs ist, sollte man die zusätzlichen Strapazen nicht unterschätzen (Es gibt nicht immer gleich was zu essen, Lagerplatz herichten nach einen langen Tag im Sattel, danach noch kochen, in der früh alles wieder zusammenpacken - samt vereistem Zelt, die letzte Stunde am Tag oft mit zusätzlichen 10kg Wasser radeln...)

  markus


----------



## chouca (11. Mai 2007)

habe es auch endlich geschafft ein paar Bilder und einen kleinen Bericht online zu stellen.

http://www.chouca.net

viel Spaß beim Lesen, einen Jordanien Bericht gibt´s da auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roland-bike (31. März 2011)

Hallo

ich bin dieses jahr 2011 ab Juni für mehrere Monate dort Moutainbikefahren (Nepal, Bhutan usw. Tibet), fährst Du auch wieder oder kennst Du Freunde welche dieses Jahr auch dort unten sind,
suche noch Begleitung ,
kannst Dich ja bitte mal melden,
freundlichst Roland. [email protected]


Himalayian schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob von Euch schon jemand mal in grossen
> Höhen (Himalaya,Anden etc.) mit seinem Bike unterwegs war.
> ...


----------



## flocu (24. Oktober 2011)

Vor ner Woche bin ich die Annapurna Runde als Solotour von Beni nach Bulbhule gefahren. 

Bericht

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to2GK_czjGk"]Annapurna by Mountainbike (Himalaya)      - YouTube[/nomedia]







Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, vor allem ab nächstem Jahr.


----------



## roland-bike (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja Du hast recht, ich war auch bis Kagbeni und auch auf dem Thorung La  (5416m) mit dem Mountainbike, sehr schön das Gebiet vor Mustang, die Highest-Road von Leh nach Manali (Ladakh-Indien) ist aber noch schöner und härter, nach 3 Monaten im Himalaja mit dem Mountainbike(Indien, Nepal, Tibet) bleibt eine unvergessliche Landschaft und unvergessliche Menschen zurück.


----------



## Fubbes (25. Oktober 2011)

@flocu
Fantastische Bilder, mein Neid ist dir sicher


----------

